# فعاليات المظاهرات ضد قرارات مرسى



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*خرجت  مسيرة حاشدة من شباب "6 أبريل" وبعض الشباب المستقلين عقب صلاة الجمعة، من  مسجد النور بالعباسية متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير، حاملين 3 نعوش يلتف عليها  العلم المصرى، مطالبين بالقصاص للشهداء، وحتى الشهيد "جيكا" الذى استشهد  خلال اشتباكات محمد محمود الأخيرة، رافضين قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية ومعتبرين أن هذه القرارات تخلق فرعونا جديدا وتعمل على أخونة  الدولة.

ورفع المتظاهرون الأعلام البيضاء واللافتات التى تطالب بحق الشهداء مرددين  هتافات "سامع أم الشهيد بتنادى.. الإخوان مجرمين"، "جاى يومك يا بديع..  باعوا الثورة باسم الدين"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".*


*اليوم السابع*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*احتشد  آلاف المتظاهرين بميدان مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، استعداداً للانطلاق فى  مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير للاعتراض على القرارات التى أقرها الدكتور محمد  مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.

ورصد "اليوم السابع" مشاركة العديد من القوى السياسية الفاعلة، وعلى رأسهم  عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر والدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور  وحمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى وكمال خليل والمخرج خالد يوسف، ونشطاء  الحركات السياسية.*

*اليوم السابع*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تقدم  عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر وحمدين صباحى زعيم التيار الشعبى ومحمد  البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور، وسامح عاشور نقيب المحامين، وجورج إسحاق الناشط  السياسى، وعدد من الشخصيات السياسية، المسيرة المنطلقة من أمام مسجد محمد  محمود والمتجهة إلى ميدان التحرير.

وضمت المسيرة آلاف المتظاهرين، الذين رددوا "ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار"،  وهتافات معادية لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين وقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى الأخيرة.*

*اليوم السابع*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجمع المئات من أعضاء التيار الشعبي المصري والحزب المصري   الديمقراطي الاجتماعي وأهالي حي السيدة زينب في وقفتين احتجاجيتين أمام   مداخل جامع السيدة زينب، تمهيدا للمليونية المقرر تنظيمها اليوم ضد الإعلان   الدستوري الذي أصدره رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي، وهتفوا: "الشعب يريد  إسقاط  النظام"، "احلق دقنك بين عارك .. محمد مرسي هو مبارك"، يا إللي  بتحكم باسم  الدين في العدل فين العدل وفين الدين"، "عيش.. حرية.. إسقاط  التأسيسية"،  فيما لم يتواجد حمدين صباحي وسط أنباء عن أنه تقرر في اللحظات  الأخيرة أن  يخرج من مسيرة مصطفى محمود.*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تداول،  منذ قليل، نشطاء على الفيس بوك، بيانًا قيل إنه صادر عن القوات المسلحة،  يتم توزيعه الآن بميدان التحرير.. وإليكم البيان.. بســم اللـه الرحمــن  الرحيــم بيــــــــــــان 1 مـن ضبـاط الجيــش المصــري الـي الشعـــب  المصــري العظـــيم نحن الآن نوجه أول نداء يصدره الجيش إلي الشعب ,  بإعتبار الشعب مصدر الشرعية الوحيده للوطن نقسم بالله أننا لسنا خونه ولسنا  عملاء لأجندات أحد نحن أبناء مخلصين للوطن نحمي مصر بأرواحنا. لقد استطاع  الخونه أن يوقعوا بيننا فما كان منا إلا أن تركناكم ترون الحقيقه بأنفسكم ,  لقد حمينا ثورتكم وهتفتم ضدنا ومات منا من مات في الثوره ولم نعلن عن ذلك.  وقتل من جنودنا في رفح في رمضان وعندما أردنا ان نثآر لهم عزلوا قادتنا  وأوهموكم بأن الجيش خائن للشعب , إن الوطن باق والأشخاص زاهبون ومصر الأن  بين أيديكم إما أن تستعيدوها وإما أن تضيع منا. نحن لا نريد مناصب ولا  انقلاب علي الشرعية , لقد اقسمنا علي الحفاظ علي شرف البدله العسكرية  والدفاع عن الوطن بأرواحنا , الآن الشرعية معكم انتم. نحن نعلنها صريحة هم  قتلة الثوار وتجار الدين ولا يعلمون شيئا عن اداره البلاد فمن عاش تحت  الارض قرابه 80 عاما يدافع عن أهداف جماعته محال أن يعطي الحرية لبني وطنه  أو يدافع عن أرضه. قفوا معنا ثقوا برجال قواتكم المسلحة والشرطة قبل أن  يضيع كل شئ ولنستعيد ما اخذوه منا , نرجو من الله وحده أن تفيقو فليس لنا  فرصة اخري بعد ذلك. سيقوم الخونه بتصفية قادتنا تحت مسمي الشرعية التي  سيستمدونها من سكوتكم ولن تجدوا من يقف معكم , فهم لديهم ميليشيات مسلحة  لتصفيتكم ولقتل الثوار وكتم الافواه إن امننا القومي في خطر وتذكروا سيناء  التي تضيع من أيدينا وكم مات وسيموت فيها دفاعا عنها. أيها الشعب العظيم  تبقي الكلمه الاخيرة لكم والشرعية معكم , واعلمو أن رجال الشرطة والجيش  معكم ولن يقفو في وجة احد منكم ولكنهم يريدون تدمير جيشكم ونظامكم الأمني  اللهم اجعل مصر بلدا امنا واحفظها من الخونة والأعداء نحن رجال اقسموا علي  خدمه الوطن ولن نبيع مصر أبدا حتي لو ضحينا بأنفسنا فداءا للمصر عاشت مصر  وعاش ابنائها أحفاد ابطال أكتوبر والإنتصارات بيان صدر من : ضبــــاط فــي  الجيــش المصــــري نحــن فـي انتظــار كلمـة الشـعب اللـه الوطــــن  الشعـــــــــب *


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*هو المنتدى راح فين انتوا نزلتوا المظاهرات؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل الاسكندرية جماعة الإخوان تقوم بضرب وسحل المتظاهرين المعارضين لقرار الرئيس في القائد إبراهيم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* اشتباكات بين مؤيدي و معارضي مرسي بأسيوط بسبب هتافات"ديكتاتور بكرة يا مرسي عليك الدور"




                                                        الجمعة 23.11.2012 - 01:28 م                  








             كتب ايهاب عمر               
          اشتبك عدد من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من مؤيدي قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى ومعارضيه أمام مسجد ناصر بمدينة اسيوط.

وكان المتظاهرون من التيارات السياسية الرافضين للاعلان الدستوري قد هتفوا   :" بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع " و" ديكتاتور ديكتاتور بكرة يا مرسى عليك  الدور  "، مما أثار غضب التيار السياسى الذى خرج فى مظاهرة تأييد قرارات  الرئيس  مرسى ووقعت مشادات لفظية تطورت الى تشابك بالأيدي بين الجانبين. 




* 
​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشادات كلامية بين متظاهرين و«ملتحين» بالتحرير

الجمعة 2012/11/23[1:33 م

 




صورة من مظاهرة سابقة​*​* 






 محيط – هشام عوض:
 نشبت  مشادات كلامية بين عدد من  المتظاهرين وملتحين في ميدان التحرير اليوم،  وذلك خلال مشاركة المئات في  مليونية "جمعة الغضب" لرفض قرارات الرئيس محمد  مرسي.

 بدأت  المشادات باحتجاج البعض على  تواجد الملتحين فى الميدان وطالبوهم بالذهاب  إلى الاتحادية حيث إخوانهم  المؤيدين لقرارات مرسي، وحينها رد عليهم أحد  الملتحين قائلا : من حق أى  مواطن التعبير عن رأيه وهذه سنة محمد بن عبد  الله وليست سنة محمد مرسي".

 وتدخل بعض المتظاهرين لفض المشادات وذهب كل منهم إلى جانب فى الميدان دون أن تتطور هذه المشادة إلى اشتباكات بالأيدي.


 المحيط* 








​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*قاد المحامى خالد على، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، مسيرة ميدان مصطفى محمود المتجهة لميدان التحرير، عقب صلاة الجمعة.

وردد المشاركون فى المظاهرة العديد من الشعارات الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى  الذى أصدره رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى، أمس، ومن بينها "الشعب يريد  إسقاط الإخوان.. الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، و"والله زمان وبعودة ليلة أبوكم  ليلة سودة"، و"بيع.. بيع الثورة يا بديع".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*هـــام| من وزير الداخلية* 
​ 
*وزير الداخلية يطالب الضباط والقوات بضبط النفس فى تعاملهم مع المتظاهرين*

*الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 13:35*




صورة ارشيفيه​*كتب إبراهيم أحمد*

*طالب اللواء  أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، كافة قيادات الوزارة بتوجيه الضباط  والأفراد والمجندين المشاركين فى تأمين المنشآت والمواقع الشرطية  والممتلكات العامة، بالتحلى بالصبر وضبط النفس، والتواصل، والتعاون مع كافة  القوى السياسية والثورية المشاركة فى التظاهرات للتعبير السلمى عن مواقفهم  وآرائهم، دون التعدى على المنشآت، أو الاحتكاك بالقوات، وطالبهم ببذل أقصى  الجهود لأداء رسالتهم فى تأمين أبناء الوطن وحماية ممتلكاتهم العامة  والخاصة، ومنع الاعتداء عليها.*

*اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شعار مسيرة خالد على "ليلة أبوكم ليلة سودة"

الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 13:34






المحامى خالد على 
كتب بلال رمضان

قاد المحامى خالد على، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، مسيرة ميدان مصطفى محمود المتجهة لميدان التحرير، عقب صلاة الجمعة.

وردد المشاركون فى المظاهرة العديد من الشعارات الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى  الذى أصدره رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى، أمس، ومن بينها "الشعب يريد  إسقاط الإخوان.. الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، و"والله زمان وبعودة ليلة أبوكم  ليلة سودة"، و"بيع.. بيع الثورة يا بديع".*​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاصر المتظاهرون المشاركون فى مسيرة مسجد الاستقامة مسجد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء بالدقى وسط تشديدات أمنية حول المنزل.
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات " يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"يسقط حكومة هشام قنديل".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاستقامة يحاصرون منزل "قنديل" وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة*

كتب : حسين العمدة:منذ 6 دقائق
طباعة





*قنديل*​
حاصر المتظاهرون المشاركون فى مسيرة مسجد الاستقامة مسجد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس الوزراء بالدقى وسط تشديدات أمنية حول المنزل.
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات " يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"يسقط حكومة هشام قنديل".




الوطن
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

صوره معبره جدا من مسيره التحرير الان !!!
*2012-11-23 13:41:38*​










​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* عاجل وهام جدا من المنيا الان







تشهد مدينة ملوى الان تحرك مسيرتان للتنديد بالاعلان الدستورى الذى اصدره  مرسى امس والمطالبه بحل اللجنة التأسيسية صرح بذلك عزت ابراهيم مدير مركز  الكلمة لحقوق الانسان فرع جنوب المنيا لافتاُ لمسيرة ثالثة تشهدها مدينة  المنيا امام جمعية الشبان المسلمين ترفع نفس المطالب ...
* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة عابدين تصل التحرير بمشاركة والد "جيكا"

  الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر  2012 - 13:43






                             صورة ارشيفية 
كتب كامل كامل وهانى الحوتى وإسلام سعيد

وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير مسيرة للعشرات قادمة من منطقة  عابدين،  شارك فيها والد جابر صلاح جابر "جيكا"، شهيد حركة 6 أبريل فى ذكرى  أحداث  محمد محمود، وقدم المتواجدون فى الميدان العزاء إلى والد الشهيد.

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة "فى الجنة يا جابر، الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، لا دستور ولا إعلان لسه الثورة فى الميدان".




اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرب أهلية في  شوارع الإسكندرية (منطقة القائد إبراهيم والشوارع المحيطة)  بين القوى  الثورية وخرفان المرشد.. أى شئ تتخيلوه موجود, والخرفان, بصفتهم  طرف ثالث  سابقاً, محتلين أسطح بعض البنايات من بدرى وبيحدفوا الناس بالطوب  وقطع  بلاط ورخام.. ولا يوجد جيش ولا شرطة..*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]W6s-w5OIQHk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



 متظاهرون يرشقون الأمن المركزي بالحجارة في "القصر العيني"


    تحركت مسيرة من ميدان التحرير إلى شارع القصر العيني، وقاموا بالهتاف ضد  الداخلية، ورشق عساكر الأمن المركزي بالحجارة، ولم تتبادل معها قوات الأمن  إلقاء الطوب أو تشتبك معهم حتى الآن.      وفي نفس السياق، قام عدد من المتظاهرين بعمل دروع بشرية في شارع القصر  العيني للفصل بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، منعاً لحدوث الاشتباكات.

    المصدر : الوطن​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*
2012-11-23 14:01:26​







البرادعي و صباحي وموسى يشاركون في مسيرة «مصطفى محمود» المتجهة لـ«التحرير»​   انطلقت، ظهر اليوم، مسيرة ضخمة من 10 آلاف متظاهر عقب صلاة الجمعة بمسجد  مصطفى محمود بشارع جامعة الدول العربية بالمهندسين، متجهين نحو شارع البطل  أحمد عبد العزيز، قاصدين ميدان التحري، وذلك وفقا لما ذكرته وكالة أنباء  أونا ONA.   وكان على رأس المسيرة محمد البرادعي وحمدين صباحي وعمرو موسى،  وحمل المتظاهرون الأعلام المصرية، واللافتات التي تندد بقرارات الرئيس محمد  مرسي، ورددوا هتاف منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط  النظام"، و"عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية".




​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

عاجل البرادعى  يغادر مسيرة مصطفى محمود
    2012-11-23 14:05:29        





    تتوجة الان مسيرة بالاف فى شارع البطل احمد عبد العزير الى ميدان التحرير  وقد غادر الدكتور محمد البرادعى وكيل مؤسسى حزب الدستور بسيارتة.             وهتف المتظاهرون والقوى الوطنية " ايد واحدة " ..يشارك في المسيرة عمرو  موسى وحمدين صباحى ، كما إنضم الكاتب الصحفي ابراهيم عيسى وعمرو حمزاوي  وزياد العليمى .




​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



* 
أصيب حوالى 9 افراد فى معارك بالطوب والشماريخ  بين مؤيدى ومعارضى قرارات  مرسى والإعلان الدستورى المكمل بمحيط مسجد  القائد ابراهيم الذى شهد إحتشاط  حوالى الف من القوى السياسية عقب صلاة  الجمعة رددوا هتافات تندد بقرارات  مرسى وهتفوا يسقط حكم المرشد فرد عليهم  شباب الاخوان الذى يقدر عددهم  بحوالى 700 تقريبا مما ادى الى نشوب معارك  بينهما استخدم فيها الحجارة  والشماريخ مما ادى الى غصابة حوالى 9 اشخاص  بجروح وكدمات.من جانبة أستنكر عبد الرحمن الجوهرى – منسق حركة كفاية و عضو  المطتب  التنفيذى للتيار المدنى بالاسكندرية (28 حزب و حركة سياسية )  الاعتداء  السافر من المنتمين الى جماعة الاخوان المسملين على المسيرة التى  إنطلقت من  مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالاسكندرية ، مشيرا الى ـأن الاخوان  قاموا بالإعتداء  المتظارهين المشاركين بالكسيرة وعلي القوي المدنية  بالحجارة والسنج وتم  إتلاف سيارة القوي المدنية بمعرفة بلطجية الإخوان  والعديد من الإصابات  لشباب القوي المدنية ومنهم إصابة بالغة لعمرو  الدمرداش عضو حركة كفاية و  قال "نحن لك بالمرصاد يا مرسي انت وجماعة  البلطجية التي تنتمي إليها حتي  تتطهر مصر بأمثالكم".




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻓﻀﻮﻥ ﻟﻺﻋﻼﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻱ : ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭ " ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺩﻋﻲ"
 - ﺣﺰﺏ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻳﺔ " ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﻢ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻮﺡ" - ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻲ
 " ﺣﻤﺪﻳﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻲ" - ﺣﺮﻛﺔ 6 ﺃﺑﺮﻳﻞ - ﺳﻠﻔﻴﻮ ﻛﻮﺳﺘﺎ - ﺣﺰﺏ ﻣﺼﺮ
 " ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ" - ﺣﺰﺏ ﻏﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﺓ "ﺃﻳﻤﻦ ﻧﻮﺭ" - ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺓ -
 ﺍﻟﻘﻀﺎﺀ ﺍﻷﻋﻠﻰ - ﻧﻘﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺜﻴﻠﻴﺔ - ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ﺃﻫﻼﻭﻱ -
 ﺃﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ﺯﻣﻠﻜﺎﻭﻱ - ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻮﻗﺮﺍﻃﻲ - ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﺔ
 ﻟﻠﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ - ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﺮﺍﺭ - ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺗﻤﺮ " ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﻣﻮﺳﻰ" -
 ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺪ - ﻧﻘﺎﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻴﻦ " ﺳﺎﻣﺢ ﻋﺎﺷﻮﺭ" - ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ
 ﻟﺤﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ - ﺍﻟﺤﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻘﺮﺍﻃﻲ ﺍﻻﺟﺘﻤﺎﻋﻲ "ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﺭ" - ﺣﺮﻛﺔ ﺃﻗﺒﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻣﺼﺮ - ﺟﺒﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻴﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﺒﻄﻴﺔ
 - ﺣﺰﺏ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻳﻴﻦ "ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺣﺎﻣﺪ" - ﺣﺰﺏ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ
 " ﻋﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺍﺕ" - ﺇﺋﺘﻼﻑ ﻣﺼﺮ ﻓﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ - ﺍﻹﺷﺘﺮﺍﻛﻴﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﺜﻮﺭﻳﻴﻦ - ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻬﺔ - ﺣﺰﺏ ﻣﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺍﻣﺔ - ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ
 ﻟﻠﺘﻮﻋﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭ - ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻫﻀﺔ ﺃﺧﻮﻧﺔ ﻣﺼﺮ - ﻛﻠﻨﺎ
 ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﻭ ) ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﺛﺮﻭﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺑﺎﻭﻯ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ
 ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﻠﻤﻴﻦ - ﺣﻤﺪﻱ ﻗﻨﺪﻳﻞ - ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﺎﺭ - ﻋﻤﻴﺪ
 ﻛﻠﻴﺔ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻫﺮﺓ - ﻋﻤﺮﻭ ﺣﻤﺰﺍﻭﻱ - ﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻴﺪ -ﻧﺠﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻋﻲ - ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻘﻲ - ﻋﻤﺮ ﻃﺎﻫﺮ - ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ "ﻣﺮﺷﺢ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ" - ﺑﺎﺳﻢ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ - ﺣﻤﺰﺓ ﻧﻤﺮﺓ - ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ
 ﺍﻷﺑﻨﻮﺩﻱ - ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻓﺆﺍﺩ ﻧﺠﻢ - - ﺑﺜﻴﻨﺔ ﻛﺎﻣﻞ - ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﺰ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺮﻱ -
 ﻋﻼﺀ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺎﺡ - ﺃﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﻣﺤﻔﻮﻅ - ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻠﻴﻢ ﻗﻨﺪﻳﻞ - ﻭﺍﺋﻞ
 ﻋﺒﺎﺱ - ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻳﺴﺮﻱ ﺳﻼﻣﺔ ......

 ﻣﺆﻳﻴﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﺘﻮﺭﻱ : ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﺪﺍﻟﺔ "ﺍﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ-"
 ﺣﺰﺏ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ - ﻗﻀﺎﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﻣﺼﺮ "ﺇﺧﻮﺍﻥ" - ﺍﻟﺠﺒﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻔﻴﺔ .

 ﺑﺰﻣﺘﻜﻢ ﻣﺶ ﺣﺎﺳﺴﻴﻦ ﺇﻧﻪ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻏﻠﻂ


************
منقول بس مهم 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مؤيدو مرسي يعتدون بالسب والضرب على مسيرة شبرا المنددة بقراراته*
*



*
* إبراهيم محمود * *تعدى مؤيدو قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي، ظهر اليوم الجمعة، على  معارضين لقراراته عقب انطلاق مسيرة من شبرا باتجاه ميدان التحرير؛ للمشاركة  في جمعة (الغضب والإنذار).*
*ورفع المشاركون بالمسيرة شعارات منددة بحكم مرسي، منها: "يا نهار أسود  عقله تاه.. مرسي فاكر نفسه إله، يا مبارك نام واتهنى أنت وراك أحفاد البنا،  احلق دقنك بين عارك.. مرسي زيه زي مبارك".*
*واستفزت هذه الشعارات مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي وقرارته، وقاموا بالاعتداء بالسب والضرب على المشاركين في المسيرة.*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب يحفظ مصر من الخراب والدمار الذى اوقعنا فيه الرئيس الجاهل مرسى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*هااام من مسيرة ألترس أهلاوي الأن ؟* 
​ 
* وصول مسيرة ألترس أهلاوي إلى ميدان التحرير.. وهتافات ضد مرسي والداخلية*





 






 


وصلت منذ قليل رابطة مشجعى النادى الأهلى ألترس أهلاوى إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى جمعة الغضب..والإنذار الأخير.


وتجمع الألتراس فى مسيرة مرددًا أغانى للمطالبة بحق الشهيد،  كما رددوا هتافات تحمل إساءة لوزارة الداخلية وقيادتها ونظام الرئيس محمد  مرسى.


صدى البلد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميدان التحرير يكتظ بالمتظاهرين المطالبين باسقاط محمد مرسي

 الآلاف يواصلون التوافد على ميدان التحرير احتجاجا على قرار مرسي بتعزيز صلاحياته

 تصوير الناشط والصحفي كريم فريد


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*فنانون يثورون من جديد تحت  شعار "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".. خالد يوسف: مرسى ناسى إن الأمريكان معرفوش  يحموا مبارك.. بسمة: لا ألوم مرسى الراجل بينفذ كلام المرشد لوموا المرشد*

*الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 17:22*




فنانون يثورون من جديد تحت شعار يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد​*كتب على الكشوطى*

*عادت من جديد  الروح الثورية لفنانى مصر بعد الإعلان الدستورى الذى أعلنه أمس الرئيس محمد  مرسى، وتسبب فى ردود فعل غاضبة على مستوى مصر، وهو ما تسبب فى نزول  المواطنين إلى كل ميادين مصر رفضاً للإعلان الدستورى والقرارات التى أعلنها  الرئيس، حيث شارك فى المظاهرات عدد كبير من طوائف الشعب المصرى، ومنهم  الفنانون خالد الصاوى وخالد النبوى ممن رددوا هتافات المتظاهرين "يسقط يسقط  حكم المرشد" و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع" وذلك  خلال المسيرات التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود واتجهت إلى ميدان  التحرير، وذلك بعد أن أعلنوا على صفحاتهم الشخصية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى  "فيس بوك" عن نزولهم إلى الميدان. 
دعا "النبوى" إلى النزول للميادين من أجل الحفاظ على الحرية والديمقراطية،  وكتب على موقع "فيس بوك": "صباح الخير يا سامعين أبناء بلد واحدة تحت السما  الواحدة وياما جرى ولسه هايجرى.. لأننا قمنا بثورة عظيمة كى نحصل على  حريتنا، ولأن المصريين دفعوا دماءهم، وخاطروا بحياتهم من أجل مستقبل أفضل  لأولادهم، ولأننا وقفنا معا ضد الدكتاتورية الفردية من أجل الديمقراطية،  وحيث إن الأمة انتخبت رئيسا من خلال الديمقراطية، فإننا نرفض أن يتحول  الرئيس المنتخب إلى ديكتاتور آخر، وإلا لماذا دفع خالد سعيد ومينا دانيال  وغيرهم حياتهم".

وتابع النبوى: "لهذا لابد أن نقف جميعا فى الميدان حتى نصحح مسار الثورة  المصرية العظيمة، ومثلما دعوت الجميع فى يناير 2011 للوقوف ضد الدكتاتورية،  فإننى أدعو الجميع للنزول من أجل الحفاظ على الحرية والديمقراطية، جميعا  على قلب إنسان واحد سلميا، معا كلنا آمنون فى بلادنا نصنع تاريخا عظيما  لأولادنا".

فيما كرر الفنان خالد الصاوى طلبه من خلال صفحته على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" لقوات الجيش وقوات الشرطة والإخوان والسلفيين، أن  يتبعوا ضمائرهم قبل أوامرهم، وألا يجروا البلد إلى حرب أهلية، حيث كان  تعليقه كالتالى: "أكرر مناشدة الشرفاء من الجيش والشرطة والإخوان والسلفيين  أن اتبعوا ضمائركم قبل أوامركم خلال الساعات والأيام القادمة، لا تجروا  البلد لحرب أهلية".

كان الصاوى كتب أيضاً: "الصراع الآن بين قطاع مؤمن بالمستبد العادل، ومعتاد  على السمع والطاعة، وقطاع لا يتصور العدل مع الاستبداد ومصر على استخدام  عقله وانتزاع حرياته".

بينما شارك المخرج خالد يوسف فى المظاهرات المتجهة إلى ميدان التحرير من  شارع البطل عبد العزيز والتى شارك فيها دكتور محمد البرادعى والسيد عمرو  موسى وحمدين صباحى وغيرهم، وكان يوسف قد كتب على صفحته الشخصية على موقع  "تويتر" تغريدة قال فيها: "مرسى ناسى إن الأمريكان معرفوش يحموا عميلهم  السابق مبارك ومش هايقدروا يحموا نظام الإخوان العميل اللى باع فلسطين  لإسرائيل وسينا لحماس". 

فيما أعلنت الفنانة بسمة، مشاركتها فى المظاهرات المتجهة من ميدان مصطفى  محمود إلى ميدان التحرير، حيث علقت على حسابها الشخصى بموقع "تويتر" على  قرارات الرئيس مرسى قائلة: "خطف الثورة والناس سكتت قال يخطف الدولة.. لا  ألوم مرسى الراجل بينفذ كلام المرشد لوموا المرشد".










































*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل شاهد ماذا تفعل الإعلامية جيهان منصور الان
2012-11-23 17:45:09​* *




* *
شاركت الإعلامية جيهان منصور مقدمة برنامج صباح دريم على  شاشة قناة دريم، حيث أعلنت مشاركتها بالمظاهرات التى تتجه الآن إلى ميدان  التحرير بصحبة عدد كبير من رجال الفن والإعلام والسياسية.* *

كان المتظاهرون احتشدوا بآلاف بميدان مصطفى محمود  بالمهندسين، استعداداً للانطلاق فى مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير للاعتراض على  القرارات التى أقرها الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، وهتف المئات من  المتظاهرين المتجمعين أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود، عقب صلاة الجمعة، مرددين"حكم  المرشد باطل، يا إخوانى أنت حزب وطنى تانى، حكم العسكر باطل، يسقط يسقط حكم  المرشد".* *

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصريح من امن الاسكندرية والوضع خطير 
    2012-11-23 17:47:46        





    مدير أمن الإسكندرية: الموقف سيء والضباط ملتزمون بضبط النفس      أكد اللواء عبد الموجود لطفي مدير أمن الإسكندرية في تصريحات خاصة  لـ"الشروق" أن الضباط والأفراد والمجندين جميعهم يتحلون بالصبر وضبط النفس  والتواصل والتعاون مع كافة القوى السياسية والثورية المشاركة في التظاهرات  للتعبير السلمي عن مواقفهم وآرائهم دون التعدي على المنشآت أو الاحتكاك  بالقوات.             وأضاف لطفي، أن الموقف بالمحافظة سيء جدًا بسبب الصراع والاشتباكات التي  جرت بين المتظاهرين وأنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مؤكدًا أن الضباط  جميعهم يعملون بأقسامهم وأماكنهم دون الانسحاب أو ما تردد عن رفضهم العمل.             كما أوضح، أن الضباط والأفراد والمجندين يبذلون أقصى الجهود لأداء رسالتهم  في تأمين أبناء الوطن وحماية ممتلكاتهم العامة والخاصة ومنع الاعتداء  عليها، في إطار كامل من سيادة القانون والدولة وأن جميع القطاعات الأمنية  تفقد الشوارع لتوفير كامل الأمن والأمان لكافة المواطنين، على حد سواء.

    الشروق      ​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل قرار الاعتصام فى ميدان التحرير الان وشاهد من سينضم 
    2012-11-23 17:54:39        





    "المصريين الأحرار" يقرر الاعتصام بميدان التحرير
           أعلن شباب حزب المصريين الأحرار عن نيتهم الاعتصام بميدان التحرير، حتى  تتحقق مطالب القوى الثورية والأحزاب المدنية بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الذى  أعلنه الرئيس محمد مرسى.

    من جانبه قال حسام فوده أمين لجنة الشباب، إن شباب الحزب قرروا الاستمرار  فى الاعتصام، مضيفا أن مليونية اليوم دليل على توحد القوى المدنية أمام هدف  واحد وهو إنقاذ مصر ممن يحاولون سرقتها.

    وقال فوده: تجرى الآن مناقشات بين شباب المصريين الأحرار وشباب أحزاب  الدستور والتيار الشعبى والتحالف الشعبى والمصرى الديمقراطى وباقى الأحزاب،  لبحث مشاركتهم فى الاعتصام، حيث ستتم المفاضلة على اختيار مكان الاعتصام  سواء بميدان التحرير أو أمام مجلس الشورى بناء على تطورات الأحداث.

    اليوم السابع         ​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإسعاف: نقل 12 مصابا من محمد محمود للمستشفيات

  الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر  2012 - 17:42





اشتباكات محمد محمود 
كتبت دانه الحديدى 




 
قال الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، إنه تم  نقل 12  مصابا، نتيجة الاشتباكات الدائرة بشارع محمد محمود إلى مستشفيات  المنيرة  العام والقبطى والهلال، موضحا أن جميع الإصابات طفيفة، عبارة عن  اختناقات  ناتجة عن استنشاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.

وأضاف سلطان لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه تم نقل 6 مصابين بالمنيرة العام و4 للقبطى و2 للهلال. 


كانت سيارات الإسعاف قد نقلت 14 مصابا من المشاركين فى مليونية الغضب   بالقاهرة والإسكندرية للمستشفيات بسبب الازدحام الشديد، ليصل إجمالى   المصابين إلى 26 مصابا لا يوجد بينهم إصابات بالغة. 






اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​* 

 "تهليل" فى التحرير بسبب الأولتراس..و"رعب" فى صفوف الداخلية والوزير يُطالب ضبط النفس

	المصدر : الفجر  ​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الصحة : 174 مصابا فى احداث اشتباكات محمد محمود حتى الآن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



    عودة قناصو العيون الى محمد محمود

    أصيب عدد من المتظاهرين أثناء الاشتباكات بينهم وبين عناصر الأمن أمام مقر  مجلس الوزراء ، ورفض المصابين الذين فقئت عين أحدهم ركوب سيارة الاسعاف  خوفا من تسجيل بياناتهم حسب شهود العيان.

    الصباح  ​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شاهد من انضم الى المحتاجين بميدان التحرير
2012-11-23 18:34:18​* *




* *
مراسلة العربية: حزب "المصريين الاحرار" و "الديمقراطي الاجتماعي" ينضمان إلى المحتجين في ميدان التحرير* *

التحرير*​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حد عنده أحصائية كام مقر من مقرات الأخوان اتحرق ؟*

*والله بعودة يا زمن*
*الثورة لسه عايشه*
*تكبيررررررررررررررررررررررررررر *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور .لافتات المتظاهرين فى التحرير شاهد ما المكتوب عليها 
2012-11-23 18:37:46 







    	رصدت كاميرا "بوابة الأهرام" عددا من اللافتات التي رفعها متظاهرون  اليوم  الجمعة في ميدان التحرير ضمن احتجاجات نظمتها قوى سياسية وحركات  معارضة  للتعبير عن رفض قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي بتحصين قراراته من الطعن  وكذلك  اللجنة التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى من الحل.

	وصف أحد المتظاهرين الدستور الذي يتم إعداده بأنه "سمك لبن تمر هندي" فيما   انتقدت باقي اللافتات قرارات مرسي وذكرت بأحداث محمد محمود الأولى قبل  عام  والتي غاب عنها الإخوان المسلمون، فيما سقط خلالها عدد من الشهداء   المنتمين لقوى سياسية ثورية. 

	رفع النشطاء المحتجون في الميدان لافتة كبيرة في مدخل شارع محمد محمود من ناحية التحرير مكتوب عليها "ممنوع دخول الإخوان".  	 







  



  



  



  



  



  



  



  



  



  



  



  



  



  



 

	الاهرام*​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد النبوي وعمرو واكد والصاوي ... في مقدمة المتظاهريين*​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل الان و نقلا عن صفحة ضباط من أجل الثورة

من وزارة الداخلية : وزير الداخلية يوقف ثلاثة ضباط عن العمل لرفضهم حماية مقرات الإخوان الضباط تطاولوا على الوزير ، وقالوا : روح انت احميه احنا مش إخوان .. وانباء أن الوزير محتجز بمكتبه وفوضى فى مبنى الوزارة...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل حاله من الفزع بين ركاب محطه سيدي جابر واصابة اطفال وكبار السن
2012-11-23 18:59:50​* *




* *
عاجل :حاله من الفزع بين ركاب محطه سيدي جابر بسبب ضرب الامن المركزي المتظاهرين قنابل الغاز واصابات متزايدة للاطفال وكبار السن* *

الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل :: المحافظات التي تم فيها ,, حرق مقرات الاخوان ,, طنطا ,, والبحيرة ,,*
*الإسكندرية ,, وأسيوط ,, والسويس ,, والإسماعيلية ,, وبورسعيد ,*

*, والمنصوره ,, والمنوفيه ,, لغاية الان *


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

البلد كلها بقيت ضد الخرفان ومرشدهم ... وكما بيصلوا واكيد بيدعوا عليهم ​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايه اخر الاخبار علشان مش متابع
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ايه اخر الاخبار علشان مش متابع
> *



*مراسل CNN لو إستمر الوضع بمصر على هذا النحو، سيعلن الجيش الأحكام العرفيه وفتره إنتقاليه جديده وإعادة الإنتخابات مره أخرى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو ميدان التحرير ينصبون 3 خيام بالتحرير تمهيدا للاعتصام

الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 19:15 

 *
*



خيام بميدان التحرير​*​*كتب هانى عثمان ومحمود عثمان ومحمد غزالى

نصب  المتظاهرون 3 خيام فى  صنية ميدان التحرير تمهيدا للاعتصام فى ميدان  التحرير، أكدت مصادر  لـ"اليوم السابع" أن هناك 15 خيمة أخرى فى الطريق إلى  ميدان التحرير.

وكانت القوى السياسية أعلنت عن دخولها فى اعتصام داخل ميدان التحرير لرفض   الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى مساء أمس الخميس.

اليوم السابع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* الداخلية: إصابة 3 ضباط و5 أفراد شرطة في اشتباكات مع المتظاهرين بشارع قصر العيني *








 


صرح مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية بأن هناك  محاولات من البعض للاحتكاك بالقوات المكلفة بتأمين مجلسي الشعب والشورى  والمنشآت المهمة في محيط شارع القصر العيني.


وأوضح المصدر الأمنى فى بيان صادر عن وزارة الداخلية مساء  اليوم الجمعة أنه تم إلقاء كرات اللهب وزجاجات المولوتوف على تلك المنشآت،  ما يضطر قوات الأمن من آن الى آخر الى استخدام قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع  لمنع تلك الاعتداءات، والتى أسفرت حتى الآن عن إصابة 3 ضباط من بينهم لواء  و5 أفراد شرطة بإصابات خطيرة نقلوا على أثرها الى المستشفى لتلقى العلاج  اللازم.


وتناشد وزارة الداخلية جميع الأطراف عدم تصعيد الموقف أو  الاحتكاك بالقوات، وتذكرهم بأن قوات الشرطة هى المسئولة عن حماية ممتلكاتهم  وتوفير الأمن لهم، وأنهم شركاء فى حماية أمن بلدهم، وتطالبهم بالتعبير عن  آرائهم ومواقفهم بحرية كاملة وفى إطار من السلمية.. كما تناشد الرموز  السياسية والثورية القيام بواجبها لمنع تلك التعديات.

صدى البلد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل| اشتباكات عنيفة في قصر العيني.. والمدرعات تطلق الغاز المسيل بكثافة

كتب : احمد غنيممنذ 9 دقائق* *
طباعة





أحداث محمد محمود​* *
تصاعدت حدة  الاشتباكات في شارع قصر العيني، والمتظاهرين يتقهقرون داخل الميدان،  والمدرعات تتقدم حتى مجمع التحرير وتقذف العديد من القنابل المسيلة للدموع.* *




الوطن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*القصر العيني منذ ساعه

*



​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مباشر 6 إبريل | جمعة الغضب 


 تواصل الاحتجاجات بالبحيرة وسط حماية الشرطة لمقرات الاخوان

 المتظاهرين والأمن المركزي يتراشقون بالحجارة أمام مقر الاخوان المسلمين بالإسكندرية

 اشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه في ميدان الساعة بقنا
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*طبيب ميدانى بالتحرير: إصابه اكثر من 300 مصاب بجروح قطعية وكدمات وإختناقات*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"ملتحون" يطلقون النار حول مقر "الحرية والعدالة" في بورسعيد.. وإصابة العديد من المتظاهرين 
نشر منذ 19 دقيقة






*​*
تشهد  المنطقة المقابلة لمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة في بورسعيد اشتباكات عنيفة،  بحسب شهود عيان، بعد اعتداء عدد من "الملتحين" على متظاهرين بـ"سكاكين  وسيوف"، إلى جانب إطلاق نار حول مقر الحزب.وقال  محمد مجدي، عضو حركة شباب 6 أبريل: "من بعد صلاة الجمعة ونحن موجودون أمام  مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة، حتى خرج علينا مجموعة من الملتحين قبل قليل،  وأطلقوا النار علينا من أسلحة آلية، مما أصاب العديد من المتظاهرين الذين  نقلوا بسيارات الإسعاف إلى أكثر من مستشفى، موضحا أن أحدا من المتظاهرين لم  يصب بطلقات نارية، وإنما انحصرت الإصابات في جروح متفرقة بالجسم" على حد  قوله.

الوطن​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاااجل .. بيان للجيش ضد الاخوان: افيقوا قبل ان تضيع مصر !!
الجمعة 23 نوفمبر 2012







وزع  مجهولون بعض المنشورات على المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير, تتضمن بياناً منسوب  للمجلس الإعلى للقوات المسلحة, وذلك عقب إصدار الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي  إعلاناً دستورياً جديداً يُحصن قراراته ضد الطعن عليها.
وانتشرت صورة البيان على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى, ويتضمن البيان رسالة من  القوات المسلحة والشرطة للشعب المصرى يُعلن خلاله أن الشعب المصري هو مصدر  التشريع, مُطالبين من الشعب ضرورة الوقوف مع قواته المسحلة ضد "الخونة" قبل  ضياع مصر.
و اكد البيان ان الجيش المصرى العظيم قد ساند الثورة منذ يومها الاول ولم  ينقلب عليها وعلى شرعيتها او يستغلها فى مصالحه الشخصية, والدليل على ذلك  إقامة الإنتخابات الرئاسية فى موعدها وعدم التدخل فى نتائجها.
واضاف البيان ان الاخوان يمتلكون ميليشيات مسلحة لتصفية الشعب المصرى,  بالأضافة إلى محاولتهم قتل الثوار وكتم افواههم , مؤكدين أن الأمن القومى  المصرى فى خطر.
وهذا هو نص البيان
مـن ضبـاط الجيــش المصــري الـي الشعـــب المصــري العظـــيم
نحن الآن نوجه أول نداء يصدره الجيش إلي الشعب , بإعتبار الشعب مصدر  الشرعية الوحيده للوطن نقسم بالله أننا لسنا خونه ولسنا عملاء لأجندات أحد  نحن أبناء مخلصين للوطن نحمي مصر بأرواحنا.
لقد استطاع الخونه أن يوقعوا بيننا فما كان منا إلا أن تركناكم ترون  الحقيقه بأنفسكم , لقد حمينا ثورتكم وهتفتم ضدنا ومات منا من مات في الثوره  ولم نعلن عن ذلك.
وقتل من جنودنا في رفح في رمضان وعندما أردنا ان نثآر لهم عزلوا قادتنا  وأوهموكم بأن الجيش خائن للشعب , إن الوطن باق والأشخاص زاهبون ومصر الأن  بين أيديكم إما أن تستعيدوها وإما أن تضيع منا.
نحن لا نريد مناصب ولا انقلاب علي الشرعية , لقد اقسمنا علي الحفاظ علي شرف  البدله العسكرية والدفاع عن الوطن بأرواحنا , الآن الشرعية معكم انتم.
نحن نعلنها صريحة هم قتلة الثوار وتجار الدين ولا يعلمون شيئا عن اداره  البلاد فمن عاش تحت الارض قرابه 80 عاما يدافع عن أهداف جماعته محال أن  يعطي الحرية لبني وطنه أو يدافع عن أرضه.
قفوا معنا ثقوا برجال قواتكم المسلحة والشرطة قبل أن يضيع كل شئ ولنستعيد  ما اخذوه منا , نرجو من الله وحده أن تفيقو فليس لنا فرصة اخري بعد ذلك.
سيقوم الخونه بتصفية قادتنا تحت مسمي الشرعية التي سيستمدونها من سكوتكم  ولن تجدوا من يقف معكم , فهم لديهم ميليشيات مسلحة لتصفيتكم ولقتل الثوار  وكتم الافواه إن امننا القومي في خطر وتذكروا سيناء التي تضيع من أيدينا  وكم مات وسيموت فيها دفاعا عنها.
أيها الشعب العظيم تبقي الكلمه الاخيرة لكم والشرعية معكم , واعلمو أن رجال  الشرطة والجيش معكم ولن يقفو في وجة احد منكم ولكنهم يريدون تدمير جيشكم  ونظامكم الأمني
اللهم اجعل مصر بلدا امنا واحفظها من الخونة والأعداء
نحن رجال اقسموا علي خدمه الوطن ولن نبيع مصر أبدا حتي لو ضحينا بأنفسنا فداءا للمصر
عاشت مصر وعاش ابنائها أحفاد ابطال أكتوبر والإنتصارات
بيان صدر من :
ضبــــاط فــي الجيــش المصــــري
نحــن فـي انتظــار كلمـة الشـعب
اللـه الوطــــن الشعـــــــــب

البشاير*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*فيديو | الاخوان يحاولون رمي أحد الثوار من البلكونة لتكسيره اليافطه ببورسعيد*



[YOUTUBE]s9zf7xs70pg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*خبار_مصر | مصابين جراء اشتباكات بين قوات الامن والمتظاهرين بمحمد محمود .. ظُهر اليوم #ENN


 تصوير: شادي محمد
 متابعة: اسلام جاويش
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*

*
*

من الاوراق التى تم القائها من مقر الحرية و العدالة بالاسكندرية
  خصم 20 % على فاتورة الكهرباء لاعضاء الحريه والعداله ..

 يرفعوا اسعار الكهربا علي المواطنين الغلابة وياخدوا هما خصم 20% 
 وكله بما لا يخالف شرع الله
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عااااجل من شارع محمد محمود انقطاع التيار الكهربائى ومتظاهرون يمنعون التحرش بفتاة











كتب هانى عثمان ومحمود عثمان 

تتواصل الاشتباكات فى شارع  محمد محمود بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى ظل انقطاع التيار الكهربائى عن  الشارع.يستخدم المتظاهرون الألعاب النارية والشماريخ والليزر فى مناوشة  جنود الأمن المركزى وقام عدد من المتظاهرين بإلقاء قنابل الملوتوف على


المدرسة الفرنسية الموجودة بشارع محمد وإشعال النيران فى بابها وردت  قوات الأمن بإلقاء الحجارة على المتظاهرين من أعلى المدرسة.وقام عدد من  المتظاهرين بعمل كردون حول فتاة بأحد الشوارع الجانبية بمحمد محمود لمنع  بعض الشباب من التحرش بها وتشابك هؤلاء


الشباب مع الشباب الذين يحاولون التحرش بالفتاة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* "الألتراس" يضيئون سماء التحرير بالشماريخ بعد قطع الكهرباء عن الميدان*







 

سادت حالة من الغضب بين  المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، بعد انقطاع جزئي للتيار الكهربائي بالميدان  والشوارع المحيطة به في الوقت الذي أشعل فيه جماهير الألتراس الشماريخ التي  أضاءت سماء الميدان.

ورردد المتظاهرون، هتافات معادية للرئيس مرسي والمطالبة برحيلة وإسقاط حكومته.

صدى البلد
​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاااااااجل ومؤكد: قطع النت عن ميدان التحرير ... بصراحة مش عارف يعني ايه عن التحرير *

*بس ال انا عايز أقوله ... التحرير بيعيد نفسه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عاااااااجل ومؤكد: قطع النت عن ميدان التحرير ... بصراحة مش عارف يعني ايه عن التحرير *
> 
> *بس ال انا عايز أقوله ... التحرير بيعيد نفسه*



* وقبلها الكهربا

 ده تمهيد لتنفيذ تهديد المرشد 
انه امهل الثوار لحد الساعه 8 وبعدها هيصفيهم علي حد قوله 
 *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*توقف مسيرة "النور" أمام قسم الأزبكية بهتافات "مش هنقول سلمية خلاص"*


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وقبلها الكهربا*​


 
*ايوة خدت بالي ... بس يعني ايه يقطعوا النت عن منطقة واحدة بس *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*المستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير يستقبل 260 مصاباً بالاشتباكات*


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يكثف إلقاء القنابل المسيلة.. والمصابون يرفضون استخدام الإسعاف*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ايوة خدت بالي ... بس يعني ايه يقطعوا النت عن منطقة واحدة بس *​


بسيطه جداً ما اسهلها 
*التحرير تبع سنترال معين منه هيتم فصل النت بمنتهي السهوله منه
وزيه الموديم " يو اس بي "
الشبكه بتكون متقسمه مناطق 
*​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسل المصرى اليوم::: محيط ميدان التحرير مكتظ بالأمن المركزى و الداخلية تتجه لإخلاء الميدان خلال ساعات.....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*                             مسيرة من السيدة زينب للتحرير والهتاف: دكتاتور دكتاتور وأنت يا مرسي عليك الدور*

*



* *                             مسيرة السيدة زينب                         *

*                                                                                    - شريف البراموني                         * 
*                         نشر:                         23/11/2012 7:36 م                          – تحديث                         23/11/2012 7:42 م                      *
*يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد، دكتاتور دكتاتور وانت يا  مرسي عليك الدور، الهتاف الذي دوى بساحة مسجد السيدة زينب فور الانتهاء من  صلاة الجمعة اعتراضاً على القرارات التى اتخذها الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية ضمت كل من حزب الدستور التيار الشعبي حزب المصريين الاحرار و حزب  الديمقراطي المصري وحركة كفاية و الاشتراكيون الثوريون والاتحاد العام  لنقابات عمال مصر والتحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى والجبهة الديمقراطية ومصر  الحرية، والتيار الشعبى والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير و حركة مصر الحرة  والاتحاد المصر للنقابات المستقلة ومؤتمر عمال مصر.*
*المسيرة التي شارك فيها الألاف انطلقت من أمام مسجد السيدة زينب ثم  اتجهت إلى شارع المبتديان و شارع المنيرة ثم القصر العيني لتستقر في ميدان  التحرير المتظاهرين رددوا هتافات ارحل غور خلي الشعب يشوف النور الشعب يريد  اسقاط النظام دكتاتور دكتاتور وانت يا مرسي عليك الدور والخلاص الخلاص  قتلوا اولادنا بالرصاص القصاص القصاص، عيش حرية إسقاط التأسيسية عيش حرية  اسقاط الأخونجية كما لرفعوا لافتات كتب عليها الشعب يرد محاسبة وزير  الداخلية ويا عريان اتلم اخذت الكرسي ونسيت الدم والـ 50% للعمال والفلاحين  في المجالس المنتخبة حق لن نتنازل عنه متعبناش متعبناش ثورة كملة يا اما  بلاش حكم المرشد باطل والمرسي باطل واخرى كتب عليها الاسم محمد مرسي فرعون  راع الوظيفة إله مصر.*
*من جانبها قالت الناشطة السياسية الدكتورة كريمة الحفناوي ان المصريين  لن يقبلوا بفرعون جديد الشعب المصري اسقط كل الدكتاتوريات وكل من اراد ان  يعيدها سوف يعصف به الشعب مشيرة إلى ان مرسي بدء بتصفية القضاء لأنه يرغب  ان يكون هناك سادة وعبيد ونحن لن نكون كما يريدون مصر لن يكون بها اي سادة  ولا عبيد مصر للمصريين الاحرار لافتا انه كان من الممكن ان يصدر مرسوم  بقانون لإعادة محاكمة قتلة الثور ولكن رغبة الاخوان في السيطرة ظهرت بكل  وضوح لأنهم استبدلوا انفسهم بالنظام القديم.*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن استقالات جماعية لمستشارى الرئيس مرسى*


----------



## thebreak-up (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرب يستر. كل الاشياء تعمل للخير. يمكن قراراته الاخيرة تكون سبب في رحيله. ولو كمل، المرة التانية الي راح يقرر فيها اي قرار راح يفكر مرتين قبل ما يعمل فيها اونطه* :boxing:


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: محاولات لاقتحام مجلسى الشعب والشورى ونطالب الرموز بمنعهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور .. عودة شباب 25 يناير الحقيقيين للتحرير وطرد الإسلاميين !*

23 نوفمبر 2012 -15:08






​*عادت   روح ثورة 25 يناير غلى ميدان التحرير مجددا كما عاد شباب الثورة الحقيقيون   إلى الميدان بعد اختفاء دام طويلا وذلك للمطالبة بالحرية والاحتجاج على   قرارت الرئيس الأخيرة التى رأوا فيها عودة إلى زمن الفرعون .**كتب: محمد شعبان – محمد المراكبى*
وقد حرص قادة   الأحزاب ورموز العمل السياسى والنشطاء والفنانين على الحضور للمشاركة فى   فعاليات اليوم .. حيث التقت بوابة الشباب الشاعر جمال بخيت والذى حرص على   التواجد مبكرا فى الميدان، ويقول: أشارك اليوم تعبيرا عن رفضى لممارسات   النظام السياسى الأخيرة والتى تدفع البلاد لنفق الفوضى والانسقام وترسخ   لنظام ديكتاتورى .. نحن أمام يوم فاصل ويجب أن نناضل من أجل ألا تنفرد   القوى الظلامية بمصير البلاد .. وإذا مر اليوم دون موقف حاسم فسوف ترتد مصر   إلى الوراء .​



_._

 



_._
​
أما أحمد سعيد رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار فيقول: للأسف النظام السياسي   يساهم الآن فى حدوث إنقسام كبير فى المجتمع وهذا الانقسام لا نسطيع أن   نتنبأ بما سوف يترتب عليه من مشكلات وأزمات سياسية .. نحن ندخل نفق مظلم من   الفوضى والصراعات وحتى يوم 25 يناير القادم سوف تحدث أمور كثيرة لأن مؤشر   الثورة ينحرف بشدة لاتجاه لا نحمد عقابه.
أما الفنانة نهى العمروسى فقد حرصت على المشاركة هى الأخرى ضمن عدد من   صديقاتها وتؤكد أنها تعبر عن خوفها كفنانة على مستقبل مصر وعلى المصير   القادم فى ظل وجود نظام أعطى لنفسه صك تفويض وصك حصانة ضد قراراته مع أن   الله سبحانه وتعالى هو فقط الذى له هذا الحق.
هذا وقد حدثت مشادات طفيفية بين عدد من الإسلاميين والمتظاهرين فى الميدان   وانتهت فى النهاية بطردهم من التحرير بدعوى تنظيفه من فلول الإسلاميين.
ومما يذكر ان هناك ازمة فى التواصل عبر شبكة الإنترنت بالتحرير بما يعيد   إلى الأذهان الإجراء الذى قام به النظام السياسى قبل جمعة الغضب يناير 










​
​​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*السي إن إن: أعداد المتظاهرين المناهضين لمرسي تقدر بالملايين و هو ما يفوق الأعداد التي بدأت الثورة ضد مبارك نفسه!*



*والكلام ده أتذكر عندنا في القناة المحلية كمان علي شريط الأخبار *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*سبعة أحزاب سياسية يعلنون الاعتصام بالتحرير*

*الجمعة 2012/11/23[COLOR=#C20808 !important] 7:11 م*






ميدان التحرير الان​





*محيط - هشام عوض:
أعلنت القوى المدنية المشاركة في مليونية «جمعة الغضب والإنذار» عن اعتصامها بميدان التحرير.

ونصبت القوى المعتصمة خياما خاصة  بأعضائها وهم «التيار الشعبي», «حزب الدستور», «المصريين الأحرار», «حركة  مينا دانيال», «حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية», «الجمعية الوطنية للتغير».

وأكدت القوى المدنية المعتصمة على  أنها لن تترك ميدان التحرير حتى يتم الاستجابة لجميع مطالبها، وفي مقدمتها  إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس أمس؛ كذلك إصدار قرارا بحل  الجمعية التأسيسية.


المحيط*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

فضيحة: ملابس داخليه حريمي داخل مقر الحرية والعدالة بالاسكندريه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجماعة تعد قائمة لـ 500 شخصية من معارضيها لاعتقالهم








 











 11/23/2012 - 19:14







 كتب: حسام السويفي


 علمت البديل من مصادر مطلعة  داخل جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين أن الجماعة  أعدت قائمة تضم 500 شخصية من  معارضيها   لاعتقالهم خلال الساعات القادمة،  بينهم قاده لحركات سياسية دعت  لمليونية   اليوم، وتضم أيضا عددا من الصحفييين  والإعلاميين المناهضين لحكم  الجماعة   والدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية،  وتضم أيضا من الحركات الثورية    المشاركة في أحداث محمد محمود الأخيرة مثل  حركة جنود الثورة، وحركة نضال .
 وكشف المصدر ان الدكتور محمد  بديع المرشد   العام للجماعة والمهندس خيرت  الشاطر نائب المرشد اصدرا  اوامرهما لشباب   الجماعة برفع درجة الاستعداد  والتاهب القصوي استعدادا  لمواجهة المتظاهرين   المهاجمين لمقرات الجماعة وحزب  الحرية والعدالة في عدد  من المحافظات  منذ  مساء امس .


 الموجز​*​ 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ذكر موقع "ديبكا" الإسرائيلى ذو الصلة بمسئولين بالموساد، أن الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما أصدر أوامر بإرسال قوات أمريكية إلى شبه جزيرة سيناء لمساعدة القوات المصرية فى ضبط الأمن فيها.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*البدوي من التحرير:لن نغادر الميدان حتى إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهتافات الآن في مسيرة العباسية المتجهة لرمسيس: بيع بيع بيع .. الثورة يا بديع*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ذكر موقع "ديبكا" الإسرائيلى ذو الصلة بمسئولين بالموساد، أن الرئيس الأمريكى باراك أوباما أصدر أوامر بإرسال قوات أمريكية إلى شبه جزيرة سيناء لمساعدة القوات المصرية فى ضبط الأمن فيها.
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



* كده الجيش لازم يعزل مرسي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*

* *سيد شاكر* 



​ *أصيب 20 مجندًا وضابطًا من قوات الأمن المركزي في  السويس، بإصابات مختلفة وحروق، إثر إلقاء المتظاهرين زجاجات المولوتوف  المشتعلة عليهم، أثناء تأمينهم لمقر الحرية والعدالة بالسويس.*

*تم نقل 8 من المصابين إلى مستشفي السويس العام،  ونقل الباقين إلى المستشفى الميداني لسرعة إسعافهم، في الوقت الذي احترقت  فيه دراجة بخارية أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة.*

*وعقب صلاة العشاء نظم عدد من ممثلي القوى الإسلامية، الجمعة، وقفة في الجهة المقابلة للمتظاهرين، وفصل الأمن بين الطرفين.*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mQ-E6UQVbCE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*






* *أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يعتدون على فتى ويمزقون ملابسه خلال مظاهرات مؤيدة ومعارضة للرئيس في الإسكندرية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*




   	عاجل اندلاع حريق في شارع محمد محمود الان في احدي المنازل


	سنوافيكم بالتفاصيل بعد قليل 



 *​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*نخنوخ:
على مسئوليتى: الاخوان بيستعدوا الآن لموقعة جمل جديدة على المتظاهرين بالتحرير بنفس طريقتهم السابقة وباستخدام نفس البلطجية بترتيب من البلتاجى وصفوت حجازى اصحاب موقعة الجمل السابقة وعرضوا على ارسال بلطجية لهم مقابل الافراج عنى ولكنى رفضت وفضلت فضحهم على الملأ*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*شبكة آخر خبر | عاجل .. الخارجية الأمريكية : الإعلان الدستوري للرئيس المصري يثير قلق المجتمع الدولي والمصريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن القاهرة لـ"اليوم السابع": الشرطة لن تقتحم الميدان لإخلائه*


----------



## thebreak-up (23 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* كلاب مسعورة. كلاب متعرفش الرحمة. من ثمارهم تعرفونهم. 
حرام عليهم، هو ذنبه ايه؟ الضلال عماهم وعمى قلوبهم وجردهم من بشريتهم. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير الأمن العام: لانية لاقتحام «التحرير».. وقطع الانترنت عن الميدان «هراء»







 


















قال اللواء أحمد حلمي، مساعد وزير   الداخلية لقطاع الأمن  العام، الجمعة، أنه «لا نية مطلقا لوزارة الداخلية   أن تقوم بفض أو إخلاء  ميدان التحرير بالقوة، وأن من يردد هذه الشائعات   يهدف للوقيعة بين جهاز  الشرطة والمواطنين»، معتبرا أن «كل متظاهر سلمي هو   ابن وأخ وصديق وأنه لا  يوجد بين جهاز الشرطة والمظاهرين السلميين».
وأضاف «حلمي» في تصريحات لـ«المصري اليوم»، أن «قوات   الشرطة  الموجودة في محيط مجلس الشعب والشورى، تتعامل بأقصى معدلات ضبط   النفس، وأن  القوات لا تطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع إلا أمام تقدم   المتظاهرين وإصرارهم  على اقتحام منشآت حيوية وهامة».
وأشار إلى أن «الداخلية لم تقم بقطع خدمة الانترنت على   ميدان  التحرير، وما ترديد مثل هذه الأخبار (هراء)، وأن انقطاع التيار   الكهربي عن  عن بعض المباني بميدان التحرير ليس مسؤولية وزارة الداخلية».


المصرى اليوم* 
​ 


​


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسل الأون تي في ببورسعيد: رأيت بعيني إثنين من أعضاء الإخوان يطلقون النار الحي على المتظاهرين و رأيت أصحاب اللحى الطويلة يساندونهم بكلمات الجهاد الجهاد!*


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انزل بقي يا مصري *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *انزل بقي يا مصري *​



أحمد حلمي


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

الشاطر يأمر الأخوان بمغادرة جميع مقراتهم ويترك المقر الرئيسي بالمقطم وسيارات نصف نقل تقوم بتحميل اجهزة الكومبيوتر والاوراق الهامة


انسحاب الداخلية من تأمين مقر...الاخوان بالمقطم الان

ﺧﺒﺮ ﻋااااﺎﺟﻞ اسيوط ﻳﻬﺠﻤﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻴﻮﺕ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺎﺧﻮﺍﻥ في اسيوط ﻭﻳﻠﻘﻨﻮﻫﻦ ﺿﺮﺏ ﻭﺗﻢ ﺭﺑﻂﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺎﺷﺠﺎﺭ

عرفتو الصعايدة ولا لسة !!
جريده الوطن


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل :: 
المحافظات التي تم فيها حرق مقرات الاخوان :
1 - طنطا .
2 - البحيرة .
3 - الإسكندرية . 
...4 - أسيوط .
5 - السويس .
6 - الإسماعيلية .
7 -بورسعيد .
8 - المنصوره . 
9 - المنوفيه . 
الى الان .*


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


>


*يخربيت البانجوو ال بيسوح البشر كده :new6:*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


>




*ده عند الاتحاديه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* عاااااااجل رئيس المجلس السياسي للمعارضة الوطنية المصرية يصدر وثيقة عزل مرسي بقرار ثوري 



*​* صوت الاقباط - كتب/ أمير أمين 
“عادل السامولي” عقب القرارات الرئاسية والدستور المحصن  وهذه صورة من الوثيقة تحصلنا عليها .
  توقيع رجل من رجال مصر يرتدي عباءة الوطن والثورة ومن جيل الشباب
    عادل محمد السامولي رئيس المجلس السياسي للمعارضة الوطنية المصرية منذ 2008
    أؤكد كما كان نداء المجلس السياسي للمعارضة الوطنية المصرية في 2008    لخلع مبارك قبل انتخابات الرئاسة 2011 وقد تحقق ذلم بفضل شعب مصر وثورته    المجيدة,    
    اننا ندعو الشعب المصري في 2012 للمطالبة بعزل الرئيس مرسي  الذي يهدم   دولة القانون وحقوق الانسان ويرسخ دولة السمع والطاعة ويسير  بمصر الى   مرحلة الانقسام.
    ندائي موجه الى المصريين في كل الوطن أننا  نستبعد كلفة الدم و نرفض أن   تتحول مصر الى ساحة قتال بين أبناء الشعب  المصري و تجنيب مصر الخراب   والدمار.
    وإيمانا بالواجب الوطني الذي  يفرضه الواقع الراهن ومن أجل المصلحة   العامة ومصلحة الوطن ندعو رجال الوطن  الصادقين والمخلصين بتحالف وطني   لإنقاذ مصر وكبديل لنظام الحكم الحالي .
    أخاطب المؤسسة العسكرية الوطنية قيادة وضباطا وجنودا بالانحياز للشعب والشرعية الثورية وحماية الوطن والمواطن. ​ 



​ *​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل.. اشتباكات عنيفة قرب مقر الحرية والعدالة بالمنصورة بين المتظاهرين والأمن

*​* 
​ 23-11-2012 | 20:59​ 



 أمام مقر الحرية والعدالة بالمنصورة​   	يشهد شارع الجلاء بمدينة المنصورة اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات   الأمن المركزي التي تتمركز أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة لمنع المتظاهرين   من اقتحامه.​   	وقام عشرات المتظاهرين برشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة وإصابة نقيب شرطة بجرح   قطعي بالعين ، وقام الأمن المركزي بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع في محاولة   لتفريقهم ، وما زالت عمليات الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة   مستمرة في الشوارع الجانبية وانضم بعض أنصار الإخوان إلى الشرطة وقاموا   بتبادل رشق الحجارة مع المتظاهرين.​   	وتقول شبكة " رصد " إن قنابل مسيلة للدموع يتم إطلاقها الآن أمام مقر حزب   الحرية والعدالة بشارع الجلاء بالمنصورة وإشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدى  ومعارضى  الإخوان مما أدى إلى تدخل قوات الامن المركزى .




المشهد
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]iO_F4fl1xL4#![/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*  عاجل المتظاهرون يهاجمون السفارة الأمريكية ويحرقون خيام الإفراج عن عمر عبد الرحمن*
*2012-11-23 22:18:32* 

*



* 
*            هاجم عدد من المتظاهرين مبنى السفارة الأمريكية بشارع جاردن سيتي، وقاموا  بتمزيق اللافتات المعلقة على المبنى والتي تطالب بالإفراج عن الشيخ عمر عبد  الرحمن، كما قاموا أيضا بإشعال النيران في خيام المعتصمين المطالبين  بإطلاق سراح الشيخ المعتقل في أمريكا.






    الوطن  * ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* عاجل من حركة 6 ابريل الان 



*​* 



​ *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

* المتظاهرون يشعلون النيران في سيارة أمن مركزي خلف السفارة الأمريكية 

كتب : إبراهيم عبد المنعم                  منذ 13 دقيقة 
 طباعة 







                     صورة أرشيفية 
أشعل العشرات من المتظاهرين النيران في سيارة أمن مركزي، كانت متواجدة خلف مبنى السفارة الأمريكية من ناحية ميدان التحرير. 
وقام المتظاهرون بالاعتداء أيضا على أفراد القوة التي كانت  داخل  سيارة الأمن المركزي، والاستيلاء على معداتهم الشخصية، وهي الدرع  والخوذة و  العصا.






الوطن
* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | متظاهرون بأسوان يرشقون مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالحجارة .*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرب شوارع بمنطقة سموحة.. والشرطة تمطر المحتجين بقنابل الغاز


 















*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والمتظاهرين بالمنصورة.. والشرطة تطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع
             الدقهلية - منى باشا 


23-11-2012 | 22:14 



















احتجاجات المنصورة​
لجأت  قوات الأمن بالدقهلية إلى إطلاق القنابل  المسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين  وأصحاب المحال وأعضاء من جماعة  "الإخوان المسلمين" بعد تزايد الاشتباكات  والكر والفر بمنطقة الجلاء  بالمنصورة. 

كانت منطقة الجلاء قد شهدت اشتباكات متفرقة وحرب شوارع بين عدد من   المتظاهرين المؤيدين والمعارضين للرئيس مرسي أمام مقر "الحرية والعدالة".  

يذكر أن منطقة الجلاء منطقة مكتظة بالسكان وبها العديد من المحال  التجارية  والمطاعم التي قامت بإغلاق ابوابها؛ خوفًا من تضررها من جراء  الأحداث،  وتداخلت أسباب الاشتباكات مع تزايد أطرافها.  

وتسببت الاشتباكات في إصابة الناشط عز قطب وتم نقله للمستشفى الدولي  وأحمد  الرفاعي طالب بطب المنصورة ونقل للمستشفى العام، فيما أصيب عشرات  بإصابات  تفرقة وحالات اختناق من جراء الغاز المسيل للدموع.  

وفي السياق ذاته قال طلعت الشناوي المسئول الإداري لجماعة "الإخوان   المسلمين" بالدقهلية إن مجموعة من البلطجية قاموا بالاعتداء على مقرات   "الحرية والعدالة"، وأدان تقاعس الأمن عن حماية تلك المقرات، مؤكدا أنه   سيتم اتخاذ جميع الإجراءات القانونية تجاه تلك الاعتداءات وسيتم إبلاغ   أسماء من قاموا بالاعتداءات للجهات الأمنية لاتخاذ اللازم. 






*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"خالد سعيد" جديد بالجيزة والأهالي يتجمهرون لاستلام الجثمان

تجمهر العشرات أمام قسم شرطة الجيزة في شارع البحر الأعظم، وذلك لاستلام جثة "سعد سعيد سعد"، والذي توفي اليوم في القسم نتيجة تعرضه للضرب علي أيدي ضباط المباحث. وقال والد القتيل أن ضباط الشرطة قد اصطحبوا نجله من داخل المنزل وذلك علي خلفية مشاجرة بشارع عمرو بن العاص الكائن بمنطقة المنيب، حيث كان عدد من البلطجية متواجدين فوق سطح العقار الذي يسكن به القتيل.
وأضاف والد القتيل أن معاون المباحث "هشام عبد الجواد" قد قام بضربه وضرب نجله وقاموا باصطحابه إلى قسم الشرطة وتم عرضه علي النيابة والتحقيق معه وأمر ت النيابة بعرضه علي الطبيب ولكن قسم الشرطة تقاعس في ذلك مما أدى إلى وفاته وقد تم نقل الجثمان إلي مشرحة زينهم بحضور مراسل "حقوق دوت كوم" بمقر القسم والذي خلا من مأمور القسم وضباطه.
وكان مركز النديم قد نشر منذ قليل أنه قد تم نقل جثمان ضحية تعذيب الضابط هشام عبد الجواد بقسم الجيزة الي مشرحة زينهم لتشريحه بعد وفاته عصر اليوم تحت التعذيب بحجز قسم الجيزة ورفض القسم قرار نيابة الجيزة الصادر أمس بعلاجه وصباح غد السبت تستكمل نيابة الجيزة التحقيق بعد ورود تقرير الطب الشرعي ودفن جثمان الضحية الضحية عمره ٢٦ عام يعمل محاسب بإحدى شركات المقاولات
نقلا عن حقوق.كوم ومركز النديم

الحق والضلال*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*رصد| #مصر| نظره من أعلى #محمد_محمود، واستمرار الاشتباكات والاصابات بالقصر العينى

 تصوير: عمر خضر*


[YOUTUBE]t0RWaU_CD4s#![/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*أول طعن ضد قرارات مرسى.. مقدمه: كارثة قانونية لم يسبق لها مثيل.. الرئيس ألغى مادة مستفتى عليها من الشعب بقرار إدارى.. ولا سبيل أمامه لتحصين قراراته إلا بإلغاء مجلس الدولة والمحكمة الدستورية العليا

الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 22:17


كتب أحمد مرعى

ينشر "اليوم السابع" أول طعن سيتقدم به المحامى محمد حامد سالم أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة ضد الإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مؤكدا فيه أن الرئيس لم ينتظر الفصل فى الدعوى المقامة ضد الإعلان الدستورى الذى صدر من القوات المسلحة أثناء إدارتها فى الفترة الانتقالية، وعن سبق إصرار وترصد قام بإصدار الإعلان الدستورى الجديد.

وأضاف فى طعنه أنه لما كان هذا القرار المسمى بإعلان دستورى صدر من سلطة غير مختصة ودون سند دستورى أو قانونى وصدر من رئيس الجمهورية بصفته كسلطة تنفيذية، متوغلاً على السلطة القضائية، وأنه ليس عملاً من أعمال السيادة، حيث أن العبرة فى التكييف القانونى لما يعتبر من أعمال السيادة وما لا يعتبر منها هو بطبيعة العمل ذاته، فإنه يعد قراراً إدارياً يحق أن يطعن عليه أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى لمخالفته الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30 مارس2011م، ومشوباً بعدم المشروعية التى أدت إلى إصداره، ويعتبر إساءة لاستعمال السلطة والانحراف بها ولانعدام سبب القرار.

وأبدى حامد سالم فى أسباب طعنه، أن اختصاص قضاء مجلس الدولة ومحكمة القضاء الإدارى بنظر الطعن، لأن القرار المطعون عليه ليس عملاً من أعمال السيادة، وليس إعلاناً دستورياً كما أسماه المطعون ضده، وإنما هو فى حقيقته وطبيعته قراراً إدارياً يختص بنظره القضاء الإدارى، مضيفا أن الفقه والقضاء استقر على أن "العبرة فى التكييف القانونى لما يعتبر من أعمال السيادة وما لا يعتبر منها هو بطبيعة العمل ذاته لا بالأوصاف التى تخلع عليه متى كانت طبيعته تتنافى مع هذا الوصف وإنما أجراه مصدره وفقاً لرؤياه"، وبمطالعة القرار يستبين أنه ليس له ثمة مرجعية قانونية أو دستورية وقد وصفه الرئيس بـ"إعلان دستورى" واهماًَ نفسه أنه بذلك يمنح قراره الشرعية والحصانة، معتقداً أنه بذلك قد يفلت قراره من رقابة القضاء، ولإيهام الشعب المصرى أن قراره عملاً من أعمال السيادة لينفرد بكافة سلطات الدولة التنفيذية والتشريعية وسلطة وضع إعلانات دستورية، دون رقابة أو استفتاء شعبى علاوة على تعديه على السلطة القضائية تعديا سافرا لم تشهده مصر مطلقاً.

وأضاف بأن القول أن الرئيس يستند إلى الشرعية الثورية أو إلى حالة الضرورة مردود عليه، فمن حيث الشرعية الثورية فالمطعون ضده لا يملك أى شرعية ثورية، ولم يأت للحكم على قاعدة الشرعية الثورية وإنما جاء وتولى رئاسة الجمهورية على شرعية دستورية مؤقتة أسس لها المجلس العسكرى بوصفه سلطة حكم على قاعدة الشرعية الثورية لإدارة المرحلة الانتقالية بعد ثورة 25 يناير 2011 لحين وضع دستور دائم للبلاد، ومن حيث حالة الضرورة فليست هناك حالة ضرورة تبرر هذا التعدى على السلطة القضائية والتوغل فيها لغل يدها عن إعمال الرقابة على قراراته وقوانينه وتحصينها بهذا الشكل الفج الذى لم يسبقه فيه أى ديكتاتور، علاوة على أن سلطة الرئيس أدنى من الإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 30 مارس 2011 الذى قام بتعديل المادة 60 منه لأن سلطته كرئيس للجمهورية هى إحدى السلطات المنبثقة منه مثله مثل السلطتين القضائية والتشريعية.

أما من حيث المسمى الذى أطلقه مرسى على قراره بأنه إعلان دستورى فهو كارثة قانونية لم يسبق لها مثيل، فالعبرة بطبيعة العمل، لأن طبيعة القرار وحقيقته هو قراراً إدارياً حتى لو تم وصفه بأى أوصاف أخرى لإسباغ حصانة مزيفة عليه.

وتابع المحامى فى طعنه أن السبب الثانى هو انعدام القرار لعدم إجراء استفتاء شعبى على تعديله المادة 60 من الإعلان الدستورى المؤرخ 30 مارس2011 المستفتى عليها من الشعب فى 19 مارس 2011، وهذا السبب يؤكد أن القرار لا يعدو أن يكون قراراً إدارياً معدوماً ولا يرتقى لدرجة إعلان دستورى، وأنه صدر دون استفتاء شعبى ليعتدى على مادة من إعلان دستورى تم الاستفتاء عليها شعبياً وهى المادة 60 من إعلان 30 مارس2011، بالمنطق الدستورى أيهما يتمتع بالشرعية الدستورية والإجرائية ـ إعلان دستورى مستفتى عليه جاء على قاعدة الشرعية الثورية، أم قرار فردى تم تسميته إعلانا دستوريا تحيط به ظلال كثيرة من الشكوك والشبهات والنوايا السيئة، بالطبع إرادة الشعب تعلو على إرادة الفرد الذى قد يصدر قرار لصالحه فقط أو لصالح جماعة بعينها.

أما السبب الثالث هو إساءة استعمال الرئيس للسلطة والانحراف بها، وذلك لأن سلطته ليست منشئة للدستور، وإنما هى إحدى السلطات التى نشأت وتخضع للإعلان الدستورى ويستمد شرعيته ودستوريته من هذا الإعلان، حيث إن انتخابه جاء من خلال قانون يتطابق مع الإعلان الدستورى وهو قانون الانتخابات الرئاسية، فلا يجوز له بأى حال من الأحوال المساس بالإعلان الدستورى 30 مارس 2011 بتعديل المادة 60 أو تحصين قراراته وقوانينه عن رقابة القضاء، وأيضاً استمد شرعيته وأصبح رئيساً للجمهورية تطبيقاً وامتثالاً منه لنص المادة 30 (فقرة ثالثة) من الإعلان الدستورى التى أضيفت بالإعلان الدستورى الصادر فى 17/6/2012، والتى بموجبها أدى اليمين أمام الجمعية العامة للمحكمة الدستورية العليا – فأصبحت شرعية المطعون ضده تدور وجوداً وعدماً مع مدى التزامه بالقسم الذى أداه باحترام الدستور والقانون ومن ثم تصبح شرعية المطعون ضده ورئاسته للجمهورية كأن لم تكن لحنثه باليمين وعدم احترامه للإعلان الدستورى الذى أتى به رئيساً للبلاد.

وانتهى المحامى محمد حامد سالم من جميع أسباب طعنه إلى انعدام أسباب ومبررات إصدار القرار وأن الرئيس مرسى قد أساء استعمال سلطته كرئيس للجمهورية وانحرف بهذه السلطة لتكريس الحكم المطلق والشمولى والاستبدادى بامتلاكه كافة السلطات فى الدولة، ولا سبيل أمامه لتحصين هذه الفضيحة التاريخية القانونية إلا بإلغاء مجلس الدولة وإلغاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا حتى لا توصم قراراته بالبطلان والانعدام الذى سيذكره له التاريخ ولن يغفره له.

اليوم السابع*


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

حرب شوارع بمنطقة سموحة..*والشرطة تمطر المحتجين بقنابل الغاز

* 
 



 
















11/23/2012 - 21:54


تحولت  منطقة سموحة إلى حرب كر وفر بين قوات الأمن  والمحتجين الذين حاولوا اقتحام  مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسي  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الرئيسي  بالمنطقة، وذلك بعد اقتحامهم مقرين آخرين  بمنطقة محطة الرمل،  والإبراهيمية. 

 ونشبت معارك جانبية بين مجهولين حاملين أسلحة بيضاء وعدد من المحتجين، وذلك في محاولة لإبعادهم عن مقر الحزب في سموحة. 

 وفرضت مديرية أمن الإسكندرية طوقا أمنيا حول مقر الحزب  وأطلقت الغاز  المسيل للدموع على المحتجين لتفريقهم ولمنعهم من الوصول لمقر  الحزب. 

 وكان مدحت الحداد، مسؤول المكتب الإداري لإخوان  الإسكندرية، انتقد ما  وصفه بتراخي الأمن عن تأمين مقري الحزب منطقتي محطة  الرمل وسيدي جابر،  قائلا "الأمن مقصر". 

 فيما اشتكى سكان منطقة سيدي جابر وسموحة من إطلاق قوات الأمن لقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع بكميات كبيرة. 

 وقالت عبير يوسف، ناشطة سياسية "الأمن بيعمل كل دا ليه،  عشان يأمن مقر  الحرية والعدالة، دا مضربش علينا الغاز وهو بيأمن مقرات  الحزب الوطني  المنحل". 

 وأكد محمد يكن أحد سكان المنطقة، أن الغاز وصل إلى شارع  المشير أحمد  إسماعيل بمنطقة سيدي جابر، ما يدل على إطلاق قوات الأمن قنابل  الغاز  بكثافة.  

​ الوطن
​


----------



## النهيسى (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مستشار شفيق يفجر الكواليس "الخفية" التى أطاحت بالنائب العام

 
​







تعليقا   على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسى، باقالة النائب العام، أكد الدكتور شوقى  السيد،  المستشار القانونى للفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الرئاسى السابق، أن  مرسى عجل  بقرار إقالة المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود، من منصبه، بعدما أمر  الأخير بتشكيل  لجنة من 10 خبراء بوزارة العدل للانتقال لمقر اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات  الرئاسية لبحث بطاقات الاقتراع وبيان عدد الأوراق التى صوت  عليها، وعددها  وفقاً لمحاضر لجان الفرز واللجان الفرعية فى المحافظات،  بجانب إصداره  قرارات لجهات التحقيق باستعجال التحريات، وضم المحاضر التى  سبق تحريرها ضد  تزوير الانتخابات الرئاسية، إضافة إلى طلبه المسبق بانتداب  قاضى تحقيق لبدء  التحقيق فى ملف الانتخابات الرئاسية. 

وأكد   مستشار شفيق فى تصريح صحفى، أن المستشار عبدالمجيد محمود أرسل قراره  لوزير  العدل قبل أيام بتشكيل اللجنة لبحث عدد بطاقات الاقتراع المزورة  التى وصل  عددها لملايين، وأنه أرسل خطاباً للمستشار صلاح البحيرى، الأمين  العام  للجنة، رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، يخبره فيه بهذه القرارات،  ويطالبه  بإنهاء بحث البطاقات والصناديق خلال مدة محددة، ما دفع مرسى  وجماعته لاتخاذ  هذه القرارات العشوائية غير الدستورية، مؤكداً أنه لن يترك  الأمر يمر،  وأنه سيعيد فتح ملف الانتخابات الرئاسية عالمياً، من خلال  إقامة دعاوى  قضائية أمام العديد من المحاكم الدولية باسم نصرة الديمقراطية  وسيادة  القانون وحرية الشعوب.

 الفجر

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس مصر د. محمد مرسي- ماذا ستفعل إذا الشعب أراد إسقاطك؟   *

*

[YOUTUBE]ovFH_qYSEcY[/YOUTUBE]

************
وكما قال الشاعر 
اين وعدك ليا :new6:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مجهولون يحرقون سيارة أمن مركزي محملة بالجنود بالقرب من «عمر مكرم»




 




 نمير جلال 













أشعل مجهولون النيران في  سيارة أمن   مركزي كانت محملة بالجنود، مساء الجمعة، عند فندق «شيبرد» بالقرب  من مدخل   مسجد «عمر مكرم» المؤدي لميدان التحرير.
وقال شهود عيان لـ«المصري اليوم» إن جنود الأمن المركزي قفزوا في نهر النيل بعدما أضرم مجهولون النار في السيارة.
	وأعلنت أحزاب وقوى سياسية الاعتصام في ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري.
	وشارك الآلاف، الجمعة، في مظاهرات «الغضب والإنذار»   الرافضة للإعلان  الدستوري الصادر، الخميس، والمتعلق بقرارات إقالة النائب   العام وتحصين  اللجنة التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور، ومجلس الشورى.
كما شارك الدكتور محمد البرادعي، مؤسس حزب الدستور، وحمدين    صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبي، وعمرو موسى، مؤسس حزب المؤتمر، في مسيرة  مسجد   مصطفى محمود التي انطلقت عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة ووصلت إلى ميدان   التحرير.
كان الرئيس مرسي قد أصدر إعلانًا دستوريًا جديدًا، الخميس،    يتضمن إعادة محاكمة رموز النظام السابق حسب قانون حماية الثورة،  بالإضافة   إلى قرارات بتعيين نائب عام جديد بدلًا من عبدالمجيد محمود،  النائب العام   السابق، وتحصين اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور ومجلس الشورى،  وتحصين الإعلانات   الدستورية والقوانين والقرارات الصادرة عن رئيس  الجمهورية بحيث تكون غير   قابلة للطعن عليها بأي طريق وأمام أي جهة.


المصري اليوم* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. حرائق وشماريخ ومصابون وحصان وخيام فى ميدان التحرير
أيمن برايز 


23-11-2012 | 22:36 












**حريق بميدان التحرير*​*
يشهد  شارع قصر العينى وشارع محمد محمود   اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  التى تطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع   بكثافة على المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير  ويرد المتظاهرين بإطلاق الشماريخ   والحجارة على قوات الأمن، ويقوم فريق طبى  من الأطباء المتطوعين بعلاج   المصابين بحالات الاختناق داخل كنيسة قصر  الدوبارة خلف مجمع التحرير. 

ويوجد الآن بميدان التحرير د.شاكر عبد الحميد وزير الثقافة السابق، كما    نصبت الخيام القماش أمام مجمع التحرير وداخل حديقة ميدان التحرير. 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمد كامل يعلن انسحابه من التأسيسية غداً فى مؤتمر صحفى*

*الجمعة، 23 نوفمبر 2012 - 22:43*





الجمعية التأسيسية​*كتبت نرمين عبد الظاهر*



*يعقد الدكتور  محمد كمال، عضو الجمعية التأسيسية عن حزب الوفد، مؤتمراً صحفياً بمقر الحزب  لإعلان موقفهم النهائى من الجمعية فى ظل الأحداث الأخيرة، بالإضافة إلى  كشف الملابسات التى تجرى داخل الجمعية الآن.

وعلم "اليوم السابع" أن الدكتور محمد كامل سيعلن انسحابه نهائيا من الجمعية  والذى جاء مخالفاً لتصريحاته السابقة بتمسكه بعضوية الجمعية إلا أن  الأحداث الأخيرة والإعلان الدستورى أمس والذى تضمن مد عمل التأسيسية لشهرين  كان أحد الأسباب الهامة لانسحابه.*
*



*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل وشاهد ماذا يفعل عمرو موسى بقنا
2012-11-23 20:14:12​* *




* *
عمرو موسي يقود مسيرة لرفض الإعلان الدستوري بقنا* *
  قاد عمرو موسى وزير خارجية مصر الأسبق والمرشح الرئاسي  السابق، مسيرة حاشدة مساء اليوم الجمعة، انطلقت من استاد قنا وسط هتافات  "يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"الدستور باطل".* *

كان عمرو موسى، قد زار محافظة قنا اليوم لتدشين حزب  المؤتمر، وانضمام 19 حزبا له وطالب موسى الأحزاب أن تتكاتف مع بعضها البعض  من أجل مساندة مصر فى الوقت الحالي، وما تمر به البلاد من أمور، لافتا إلى  أن اجتماعه أمس مع حمدين صباحي والبرادعى لساعات متأخرة كان للاتفاق على  مساندة مصر بعد القرارات الأخيرة التي أعلنتها الرئاسة.* *

وشدد موسى على ضرورة سحب الإعلان الدستوري الذى أصدره  الرئيس مرسي، مضيفاً أن الوقت يداهمنا دون بناء مصر، وأن الوضع على ما هو  عليه هو دمار، مشيراً إلى أننا أما نجلس كالرجال للوقوف من أجل البلد أو كل  واحد يمضي فى طريقه.* *

وأكد عمرو موسى، أن هناك دولا إسلامية تفهم الإسلام بطريقة  سليمة وأن الدين الإسلامى دين السماحة وليس احتكارا لفصيل معين، مشيرا إلى  أن مصر صارت تحت مسئولية الرئيس ولا يصح أن يتكلم من أجل فصيل معين.* *

الاهرام*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*ملحق الدفاع المصرى بواشنطن وحقيقه إرسال قوات أمريكية إلى سيناء
    2012-11-23 22:58:43        





       نفي اللواء محمد الكشكي ملحق الدفاع المصري في واشنطن ما نقل عن موقع  إسرائيلي بشأن إصدار الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما أوامر بإرسال قوات  أمريكية إلي شبه جزيرة سيناء للمساعدة في حفظ الأمن بها. 

    وقال اللواء الكشكي في تصريح لـ"بوابة الأهرام" إن تلك الأنباء لا أساس  لها من الصحة لأن السيادة المصرية علي سيناء لا تقبل بقوات أجنبية على  أراضينا. 

    كان موقع "ديبكا" الإسرائيلي قد نشر تقريراً اليوم بشأن إرسال قوات  أمريكية إلي سيناء بطلب من بنيامين نتانياهو رئيس الحكومة الإسرائيلية من  أجل قبول التهدئة في قطاع غزة وهو ما وافق عليه الرئيس الأمريكي. 





​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*

*
*هاااااااااااام جدددددددددددددددا

 الجيش و الشرطه رفضوا اوامر مرسى بضرب المتظاهرين و اخلاء الميدان و فض الاعتصام او اعتراض مسيرة اى مظاهره .* *
 كما اقسم كلا من الجي**ش و الشرطه على حماية الشعب و مقدرات الوطن .
* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*



​* 



​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا مش شايف اى جديد حصل والوضع كما هو عليه 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*هيئة الإسعاف: 116 مصابا حصيلة جمعة الغضب الثانية بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تدعو "شرفاء الجيش والشرطة والقضاء والإعلام للعمل على حماية الدولة من مخططات اختطافها"
             سمير السيد 


23-11-2012 | 22:49 





















*
*ميدان التحرير - تصوير نادر أسامة*​*
أعلنت  "الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير"، أنها قررت   بالتنسيق مع القوى الثورية، الدخول  فى اعتصام مفتوح فى ميدان التحرير وفى   كل الميادين، حتى إسقاط ما وصفته بـ  "الانقلاب الإخوانى" الذى قامت به   الجماعة غير الشرعية والتى قررت الانقضاض  على كل مؤسسات الدولة. 

كما أعلنت فى أخطر بيان تصدره حركة معارضة ردا على قرارات الرئيس، أن  هذه   المعركة هى معركة القوى الثورية الأخيرة، "فإما النصر أو الشهادة"،  مجددة   تأكيدها على سلمية تحركاتها وأن وفاءها لدماء الشهداء الأبرار يفرض   عليها  الدفاع عن الثورة التى وصفها العالم بأنها الأعظم فى تاريخ البشرية.   

ودعت كل شرفاء القوات المسلحة والشرطة والقضاء والإعلام للعمل على  حماية   الثورة والدولة من مخططات اختطافها من قبل جماعة غير شرعية عابرة  لحدود   الوطن وتضع مصالحها فوق مصلحة الأمة المصرية.  

واتهمت، مكتب الإرشاد، بقيادة ما وصفته بـ "المؤامرة"، بالتواطؤ مع  أمريكا   والقوى الرجعية فى المنطقة والتى تستهدف الدستور ودولة القانون  ومؤسسات   وأجهزة الدولة المصرية العتيدة، مشيرة إلى أن هذه المؤامرة لن تمر  إلا  على  أجساد الثوار الذين ضحى المئات من أطهر وأنبل شبابهم بالأرواح   والدماء  ونور العيون من أجل بناء نظام ديمقراطى تتحقق فيه الحرية والكرامة    والعدالة الاجتماعية والتنمية.   

وطالبت، القوى الثورية المؤمنة بمبادئ وأهداف ثورة 25 يناير العظيمة    والمحتشدة فى ميدان التحرير قلب الثورة النابض وكل ميادين التحرير في ربوع    الوطن، بالدفاع عن الثورة والدولة المصرية فى معركة المصير والوجود ضد    الانقلاب الإخوانى على كل مقدرات البلاد. 





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مستشار مرسي: لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري.. والنخبة تعرقل الوصول لشاطئ الأمان




 




 other 














قال الدكتور محمد فؤاد جاب الله، المستشار القانوني    للرئيس محمد مرسي، إنه لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس    محمد مرسي، الخميس، مشيرا إلى أن النخبة تريد عرقلة وصول البلد لشاطئ    الأمان بإثارة أمور بسيطة وتعمل على تكبيرها.

وأضاف «جاب الله» في حواره مع برنامج «الحياة  اليوم» على   قناة «الحياة»، مساء الجمعة: «لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري،  ولا تراجع  عن  إعادة المحاكمات ومواجهة الظرف الاستئثنائي وتحصين القرارات  بصفة  مؤقتة  لحين نفاذ الدستور الجديد، واكتمال المؤسسات، وكذلك تحصين مجلس   الشورى  والجمعية التأسيسية لكتابة الدستور من الحل».

وأكد أن النخبة «تحاول أن تلقي الضوء على أمور بسطية بقصد تكبيرها وزيادة النقاش حولها لعرقلة وصول البلد لشاطئ الأمان».

وأشار إلى أنه لا تراجع عن إقالة النائب العام  لأننا   بالفعل نريد اقتلاع الفساد، مضيفا: «غالبية الشعب المصري تريد قيادة  تحافظ   على البلد».

وفيما يتعلق بمطالبة الخارجية الأمريكية للرئيس  محمد مرسي   بحل المشاكل فى مصر بـ«الطرق السلمية وعبر الحوار الديمقراطى،  قال«جاب   الله»: «نرفض أي تدخل أجنبي في الشؤون الداخلية، ولا شأن للخارجية    الأمريكية بالأمور الداخلية بمصر».

كان الرئيس محمد مرسي، أصدر إعلانًا دستوريًا  جديدًا،   الخميس، يتضمن إعادة محاكمة رموز النظام السابق حسب قانون حماية  الثورة،   بالإضافة إلى قرارات بتعيين نائب عام جديد بدلًا من عبد المجيد  محمود،   النائب العام السابق، وتحصين اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور ومجلس  الشورى،   وتحصين الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين والقرارات الصادرة عن رئيس    الجمهورية بحيث تكون غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأي طريق وأمام أي جهة.

المصري اليوم* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مصادر سيادية:الجيش سيتواجد لتأمين الشعب
  --------------------------------------------------------------------------
  أوضحت مصادر سيادية مطلع
  ة، أن هناك نية من القوات المسلحة للتواجد فى الشــوارع وبكثافــة، ذلك  بهدف التأمين المناطق الحيوية، إضافة إلى وجود عناصر بين المتظاهرين تبحث  عنها القوات المسلحة من جماعات جهادية كل همها استغلال الموقف وإحداث أعمال  تخريبية فى البلاد.


 فيما أعطت أوامر من جهات سيادية لهم  بأن القوات المسلحة جزء من الشعب ولن تكون أداة فى يد أحد لتخويف الشعب كما  يحاول البعض من نشر الشائعات والفتن عن القوات المسلحة، مشددًا على أن  القوات المسلحة لا تنتمى لأي فصيل فى هذا الوطن لا تنتمى إلا للوطن والشعب  فقط ولن يكون أداة فى يد أحد لأن انتماءه الأول للشعب وليس النظام.

 وقالت المصادر "إن القيادات العسكرية أصدرت أوامرها بأن الشعب يريد أن  يشاهد الجيش فقط وهو يحميه ولا يريد أن يدخل فى أي مشاحنات مع قوات الجيش  أو حتى قوات الشرطة لذلك فإن محاولات تخويف الشعب من الجيش محاولات فاشلة  من البعض"، مؤكدًا أن ضباط القوات المسلحة جزء من هذا الشعب وأن الأسلاك  الشائكة ونزول الجيش هو لتأمين البلاد وتأمين محاولة الاعتداء من أي أشخاص  ينتمون إلى جماعات إسلامية وحماس !!!​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | جماعة الإخوان المسلمون بالإسكندرية تدين أحداث مسجد القائد إبراهيم وحرق مقر الحرية والعدالة الرئيسي . #ENN

 الإسكندرية-مُراسلتنا :نورهان صلاح الدين

 أصدرت جماعة الأخوان المسلمون بالإسكندرية مساء اليوم الجمعة بياناً حول أحداث حداث مسجد القائد ابراهيم .

 وقال البيان إنه في ظل الظروف الراهنة وبعد القرارات الثورية الجريئة التي  إتخذها الرئيس محمد مرسي وفي ظل ما حدث اليوم امام مسجد القائد ابراهيم ,  أكدت الجماعة على أن كافة أعضائها اليوم قد كانوا ضمن الحشد الذى تجمع أمام  قصر الاتحادية بالقاهرة ولا يوجد أحد منهم اليوم بالاسكندرية ، حيث دعت في  بيان لها بالأمس إلى الحشد إلى قصر الإتحادية - وأن هذا البيان تم نشره في  أغلب وسائل الإعلام من الأمس - .

 كما أدان البيان ما قامت به  القوى الليبرالية والعلمانية – حسب وصف البيان - من إستخدام العنف ضد  المتظاهرين السلميين المؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس , وضد المقدسات الاسلامية  المتمثلة في مسجد القائد إبراهيم وما كانت تتوقع الجماعة ان يأتي اليوم  الذي ترشق فيه المساجد والمصلين بالحجارة والالعاب النارية والزجاجات ,وهو  ما رواه شهود العيان ووثقته كاميرات الفيديو .

 كما أكد البيان أن  ما قامت به القوى الليبرالية والعلمانية – حسب وصف البيان - أن إقتحام  وتحطيم وحرق لمقر الحرية والعدالة الرئيسي بالإسكندرية جريمة وأن الإخوان  المسلمون قادرين على رد الصاع صاعين ولكنهم يحترمون الدولة ومؤسساتها ولن  تكون يوما خارج هذا السياق كما أن الجماعة لن نسمح بتكرار ذلك مرة اخرى .


*






​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*للمرة الثالثة.. اعتداء على مقارات الحرية والعدالة بالشرقية


 تعرض حزب الحرية والعدالة بمركز الحسينية بمحافظة الشرقية منذ قليل لمحاولة اقتحام، حيث قام العشرات من المتظاهرين بإلقاء الحجارة على المقر وعلى منزل الدكتور محمد حبيش أمين التثيف بالحزب.

وكان مقر الحرية والعدالة بشارع عبد العزيز دائرة قسم ثانى والمقر الرئيسى بمنشية أباظة تعرضاً لاعتداءين اليوم أسفرت عن وتحطيم نوافذ المقرين وتم تحرير محاضر بشأن الاعتداء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة لـ6 إبريل تطوف ميدان التحرير.. وتطالب بإسقاط النظام
  انطلقت مسيرة من شارع عمر مكرم، نظمتها حركة شباب 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، طافت ميدان التحرير، حيث تطالب بإسقاط النظام.*


----------



## The Antiochian (23 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> فضيحة: ملابس داخليه حريمي داخل مقر الحرية والعدالة بالاسكندريه


*ما يمكن تكون تبع مرسي
*​


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

سوريا ثآنيه ! 

الله يعين بس


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصر تحترق مرة أخرى:القوى الثورية تتحالف لاسقاط مرسي..ضباط كبار بالجيش يدعون لاسقاط مرسي.. حرق واقتحام مقرات الاخوان ومراكز شرطة






*


*
** 
[*]
 
[*]
 *


* تاريخ النشر : 2012-11-23*



* رام الله - دنيا الوطن*
* تعهد  الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي الجمعة بالمضي قدما قائلا "لن يوقف احد مسيرتنا"  بعدما اصدر قرارات وسعت من سلطاته الخميس ورفضتها المعارضة بشدة، حسبما  قالت وكالة أنباء الشرق الاوسط الرسمية.*
* وقال مرسي بعد  أدائه صلاة الجمعة "نحن ان شاء الله ماضون إلى الامام (...) لا يوقف  مسيرتنا أحد فلسنا أمة هشة"، واضاف مرسي "انا أقوم بواجبي ارضاء لله ولوطني  واتخذ القرارات بعد ان اتشاور مع الجميع*

* وفي ذات السياق قالت وسائل إعلام  مصرية وعربية أن متظاهرون غاضبون أقدموا على إحراق مقرات جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين في كل من القناة والمحلة وأسيوط والسويس والاسماعيلية وبور سعيد  احتجاجا على قرارات الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي الأخيرة بشأن الاعلان الدستوري  والاعتداء على سلطات القضاء.*

* وقالت وكالة رويترز للأنباء أن  نشطاء مناهضون للرئيس مرسي، اقتحموا مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع  السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في منطقة محطة الرمل بمدينة الإسكندرية  الساحلية.*

* وأضافت الوكالة أن نشطاء ألقوا  كتبا ومقاعد من شرفة المقر وسط هتافات تقول "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"،  و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" في إشارة إلى محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين.*

* وتابع أن اقتحام المقر، الذي اعقب اشتباكات بين مؤيدين لمرسي ومناهضين له في مكان قريب، تم وسط غياب كامل للشرطة.*

* وقالت قناة العربية أن الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه أسفرت عن وقوع عدد من الاصابات.*

* من جهة أخرى استقال سمير مرقص مساعد الرئيس المصري احتجاجا على قرارات الرئاسة.*

* وفي مدينة الإسكندرية، وقعت  اليوم بعد صلاة الجمعة، مشادات عنيفة بين المئات من القوى الإسلامية  المشاركة في تظاهرات تأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، وعدد كبير من القوى  المدنية الرافضة للقرارات، بساحة مسجد القائدإبراهيم.*

* يأتي هذا بعيد رفض القوى  السياسية قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي ومطالبته بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري  الجديد، محذرة إياه من أن شرعيته ستكون في حكم المنتهية شعبياً ودستورياً  ما لم يتراجع عن هذا الإعلان فوراً.*

* وكانت القوى والأحزاب المصرية  دعت إلى النزول إلى الشارع اليوم في مليونية رفضاً للقرارات التي وصفتها  بالانقلابية. وقالت القوى السياسية في بيان تلاه نقيب المحامين، سامح  عاشور، إن المصريين لم يتصوروا أن يختصر الرئيس السلطات الثلاث في شخصه،  ويمهّد للحكم بالأحكام العرفية والطوارئ.*

* الى ذلك وزع متظاهرون بميدان  التحرير الجمعة، بياناً حمل توقيع "ضباط في الجيش المصري" تضمَّن تأييداً  للتظاهر ضد الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي ومن أسموهم "تجَّار الدين".*
* وقال البيان "نحن الآن نوجه أول  نداء يصدره الجيش إلى الشعب، بإعتبار الشعب مصدر الشرعية الوحيدة للوطن  نقسم بالله أننا لسنا خونة ولسنا عملاء لأجندات أحد .نحن أبناء مخلصون  للوطن نحمي مصر بأرواحنا".*

* وأضاف "لقد استطاع الخونة أن  يوقعوا بيننا فما كان منا إلا أن تركناكم ترون الحقيقه بأنفسكم، لقد حمينا  ثورتكم وهتفتم ضدنا ومات منا من مات في الثورة ولم نعلن عن ذلك، وقُتل من  جنودنا في رفح في رمضان وعندما أردنا ان نثأر لهم عزلوا قادتنا وأوهموكم  بأن الجيش خائن للشعب".*

* واستطرد قائلاً "إن الوطن باق والأشخاص ذاهبون ومصر الآن بين أيديكم إما أن تستعيدوها وإما أن تضيع منا".*

* وورد في البيان "نحن لا نريد  مناصب ولا انقلاب على الشرعية، لقد اقسمنا على الحفاظ على شرف البدلة  العسكرية والدفاع عن الوطن بأرواحنا.. الآن الشرعيه معكم أنتم".*

* وذكر البيان أن من قتل الثوار  (متظاهرون خلال ثورة 25 كانون الثاني/ يناير 2011 التي أطاحت بالنظام  السابق والتظاهرات التي تلتها) هم "تجَّار الدين"، قائلاً "نحن نعلنها  صريحة هم قتلة الثوار وتجار الدين ولا يعلمون شيئاً عن ادارة البلاد فمن  عاش تحت الأرض قرابة 80 عاماً يدافع عن أهداف جماعته محال أن يعطي الحرية  لبني وطنه أو يدافع عن أرضه".*

* وحث البيان المتظاهرين على  الوقوف مع القوات المسلحة المصرية، قائلاً "قفوا معنا .. ثقوا برجال قواتكم  المسلحة والشرطة قبل أن يضيع كل شيئ ولنستعيد ما أخذوه منا. نرجو من الله  وحده أن تفيقوا فليس لنا فرصة أخرى بعد ذلك".*

* وحذر من أن "الخونة سيقومون  بتصفية قادتنا تحت مسمى الشرعية التي سيستمدونها من سكوتكم ولن تجدوا من  يقف معكم، فهم لديهم ميليشيات مسلحة لتصفيتكم ولقتل الثوار وكتم الأفواه ..  إن أمننا القومي في خطر وتذكروا سيناء التي تضيع من أيدينا وكم مات وسيموت  فيها دفاعاً عنها".*

* واختتم البيان بالقول "أيها  الشعب العظيم: تبقى الكلمه الاخيرة لكم والشرعية معكم, واعلموا أن رجال  الشرطه والجيش معكم ولن يقفوا في وجه أحد منكم ولكنهم (الخونة) يريدون  تدمير جيشكم ونظامكم الأمني".*

* وذُيِّل البيان بتوقيع "ضباط في الجيـش المصري".*

* وتشهد القاهرة والاسكندرية وعدد  من المحافظات تظاهرات تطالب بإسقاط النظام وبرحيل الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي  معتبرين إياه "ديكتاتور يُكمل مسيرة الديكتاتور السابق حسني مبارك"، مقابل  تظاهرات أخرى له.*
* "آسف ياريس" لمرسى: اذهب للتحرير ان كنت رئيس مصر*
* تحدت صفحة "أنا آسف يارس" الرئيس محمد مرسى عقب تصرحياته بأنه رئيس لكل المصريين، مطالبة بنزوله إلى ميدان التحرير لإثبات ذلك.​*​
*​*
*وفى إشارة إلى فقدان شعبيته الثورية، أوضحت الصفحة أن مرسى أصبح رئيسًا  لشعب الاتحادية فقط، قائلة "مرسي يقول أنا رئيس كل المصريين ونحن نتحداه أن  يذهب لميدان التحرير الآن ويلقى كلمة من هناك للشعب المصرى كما ألقاها من  مقر قصر الاتحادية وسط حشود أهله وعشيرته، وسيرى حينها إن كان رئيسًا لكل  المصريين أم رئيسًا لجماعته وعشيرته فقط.. مستنينك تنزل التحرير يا مرسى  ومتنساش الحزام الواقى".​*


*​*
* الإخوان يحاولون "قتل" متظاهر رمياً من شرفة مقر الحرية والعدالة ببورسعيد​*


* حاول عدد من شباب الاخوان ببورسعيد إلقاء أحد الشباب من مقر الحرية والعدالة بعدما مزق اللافتة الخاصة بالحزب.​*
*​*
*الا أن الشاب مسك بسور البلكون الخاص بالمقر، وحاول شباب الاخوان جذبه للداخل للتعامل معه.​*
*​*
*ومن جانب اخر، تشهد محافظة بورسعيد عمليات كر وفر بين المتظاهرين المؤيدة لقرارات الرئيس مرسى والمعارضة لها.​*




* بعد قطع الكهرباء عن الميدان المتظاهرين يضيئون سماء التحرير بالشماريخ*


* سادت حالة من الغضب بين المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، بعد  انقطاع جزئي للتيار الكهربائي بالميدان والشوارع المحيطة به في الوقت الذي  أشعل فيه جماهير الألتراس الشماريخ التي أضاءت سماء الميدان.​*
*​*
*ورردد المتظاهرون، هتافات معادية للرئيس مرسي والمطالبة برحيلة وإسقاط حكومته.​*

* متظاهرون يحرقون مقر جماعة الإخوان في الإسكندرية واشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه في عدد من المحافظات*


* أعلن التلفزيون المصري أن متظاهرين أحرقوا مقار لحزب الحرية والعدالة،  الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان، في 3 محافظات مصرية، مشيراً إلى وقوع  إصابات بين مؤيدي الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي، ومعارضيه في عدد من المحافظات.*

* وأكد مراسل "العربية" قيام متظاهرين بحرق مقر جماعة الإخوان في الإسكندرية،  اليوم الجمعة، فيما دارت أيضاً اشتباكات عنيفة بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه في  بعض المحافظات، بجانب الإسكندرية، مثل المحلة وأسيوط والسويس.*





* واقتحم نشطاء مناهضون للرئيس مرسي، مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة في منطقة محطة  الرمل بمدينة الإسكندرية الساحلية، نقلاً عن شاهد أبلغ وكالة رويترز.*

* وأضاف الشاهد أن نشطاء ألقوا كتباً ومقاعد من شرفة المقر وسط هتافات تقول  "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، في إشارة إلى محمد  بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*

* وتابع أن اقتحام المقر، الذي أعقب اشتباكات بين مؤيدين لمرسي ومناهضين له  في مكان قريب، تم وسط غياب كامل للشرطة. وأسفرت المعارك عن إصابة 10 أشخاص  بجروح.*

* استقالة مساعد مرسي سمير مرقص*

* ومن جهة أخرى، تقدم مستشار مساعد الرئيس للتحول الديمقراطي، سمير مرقص، باستقالته، وقال إنه علم بقرارات مرسي من التلفزيون.*

* تظاهرات مناهضة في التحرير ومؤيدة بـ "الاتحادية"*

* وإلى ذلك، أفاد مراسل "العربية" في القاهرة بأن الآلاف من المتظاهرين بدأوا  بالتوافد إلى ميدان التحرير وسط القاهرة، منددين بالقرارات التي اتخذها  الرئيس مرسي، ورافعين هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"ارحل ارحل ارحل".*

* ويهدف المتظاهرون والقوى المدنية والسياسية إلى إظهار قدرة القوى غير الإسلامية على الحشد، وعلى منافسة الإخوان في التنظيم.*

* وكان المتظاهرون قاموا في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الجمعة، بإغلاق  ميدان التحرير. وفي المقابل، رد الإخوان على طريقتهم، بالدعوة إلى التظاهر  بالقرب من قصر الاتحادية تأييداً لمرسي.*

* وأفاد مراسل "العربية" بأن حركة التوافد "الإخواني" تبدو أشد، إذ تقاطر  الآلاف حتى الآن، ما يظهر أن الجماعة أكثر قدرة - أقلها حتى الساعة - على  الحشد والتنظيم،*
* ولفت إلى أن مؤيدي مرسي سيحاولون الحشد قدر الإمكان للتأكيد على شرعية  قراراته، والدعم الشعبي الذي يحظى به، ويتوقع أن يستمر التظاهر حتى المساء.*

* دعوة القوى السياسية ضد "الانقلاب"*

* ورفضت قوى سياسية قرارات مرسي ومطالبته بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الجديد،  محذرة إياه من أن شرعيته ستكون في حكم المنتهية شعبياً ودستورياً ما لم  يتراجع عن هذا الإعلان فوراً.*

* وقالت القوى في بيان تلاه نقيب المحامين، سامح عاشور، إن المصريين لم  يتصوروا أن يختصر الرئيس السلطات الثلاث في شخصه، ويمهّد للحكم بالأحكام  العرفية والطوارئ.*

* إلى ذلك، أعلن ائتلاف أقباط مصر المشاركة في التظاهرات. وقال بيان الائتلاف  إنه "مع تراجع أعمال الحكومة المصرية والاهتمام بشؤون دول خارجية على حساب  الشأن الداخلي، فإنه تقرر الانضمام إلى القوى السياسية في رفضها قرارات  مرسي الأخيرة".*






* حقوق الإنسان الأممية تبدي قلقها من قرارات مرسي*




* قال متحدث باسم  مفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق الإنسان، نافي بيلاي، اليوم الجمعة، إن  الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي، يثير مخاوف  كبيرة بشأن حقوق الإنسان.*

* وأضاف روبرت كولفيل، المتحدث باسم مفوضة الأمم المتحدة السامية لحقوق  الإنسان خلال تصريح صحفي بجنيف "يساورنا قلق عميق بشأن التداعيات الهائلة  المحتملة لهذا الإعلان على حقوق الإنسان وسيادة القانون في مصر".*

* وتابع قائلاً: "نخشى أيضاً من أن هذا يمكن أن يؤدي إلى وضع مضطرب جداً على مدى الأيام القليلة القادمة بدءاً من اليوم في الحقيقة".*

* ولم يحدد كولفيل البنود الأكثر إثارة للقلق في الإعلان، لكنه قال إن  إعلاناً يحمل العديد من الجوانب التي تتطلب وقتاً للتحليل بالكامل، ومن  المتوقع أن يصدر مكتب بيلاي بياناً كاملاً اليوم أو غداً.*

* ومن ناحية أخرى، رحب أنصار مرسي من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بقراراته، لكنه  أثار مخاوف بين المصريين العلمانيين من أن الجماعة تهدف إلى السيطرة على  مصر الجديدة.*

* وينص الإعلان على أن القوانين والقرارات السابقة الصادرة عن رئيس الجمهورية  منذ توليه السلطة وحتى نفاذ الدستور وانتخاب مجلس شعب جديد تكون نهائية  ونافذة بذاتها غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأي طريق وأمام أي جهة، كما لا يجوز  التعرض لقراراته بوقف التنفيذ أو الإلغاء، وتنقضي جميع الدعاوى المتعلقة  بها والمنظورة أمام أي جهة*
* قضائية. كما ينص على إعادة محاكمة الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك*
* ومساعديه.*


* أنباء عن عزم عدد من مستشاري مرسي الاستقالة*




* أشارت مراسلة  "العربية" إلى أنباء عن عزم عدد من مستشاري الرئيس المصري، محمد مرسي،  تقديم استقالاتهم احتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستوري الذي صدر أمس الخميس دون  علمهم، وتضمينه مادة تحصن كافة قرارات الرئيس وكذلك مجلس الشورى والجمعية  التأسيسية من أي حكم قضائي بحلها.*

* وتقدم مستشار مساعد الرئيس للتحول الديمقراطي، سمير مرقص، باستقالته، وقال إنه علم بقرارات مرسي من التلفزيون.*

* وأكدت مصادر داخل الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس مرسي أنها ستعلن، السبت، موقفها من الإعلان الدستوري للرئيس مرسي "بشكل جماعي".*






* النائب العام المقال يطعن قانوناً على قرار عزله*




* أكد النائب العام  المقال، عبدالمجيد محمود، أنه سيلجأ إلى دائرة رجال القضاء، وهي دائرة  خاصة في محكمة النقض، وذلك للطعن على قرار الرئيس محمد مرسي باستبعاده من  منصبه.*

* وقال، في حوار مطول تنشره صحيفة "الأسبوع" صباح الأحد المقبل، إن قرار عزله  من منصبه غير دستوري، وإن الإعلان الدستوري الجديد الذي جرى بموجبه عزله  غير دستوري أيضا، وأنه يتناقض مع قانون السلطة القضائية.*

* كما شدد النائب العام المقال على أن قرار عزله يستند إلى أسباب سياسية، كما  فجّر في حواره العديد من المفاجآت التي صاحبت القرار، حيث رد على كافة  الاتهامات التي أثيرت حوله والمتعلقة بقضايا قتل المتظاهرين وقضايا الفساد  وتزوير الانتخابات وغيرها من الأسباب التي أثيرت مؤخرا.*

* وفي وقت سابق، نفت مصادر مسؤولة بمطار القاهرة، الجمعة، أنباء محاولة  النائب العام المقال السفر إلى خارج البلاد ومنعه من ذلك. وقالت المصادر  إنه لا يوجد قرار بمنع محمود من مغادرة البلاد حتى الآن.*

* ويُذكر أن سلطات المطار كانت قد نفت أمس الخميس، شائعة أخرى ترددت بمحاولة سفر أحمد فتحي سرور، رئيس مجلس الشعب الأسبق، ومنعه.*

* ورفض سياسيون وقضاة مصريون الخميس إعلانا دستوريا أصدره مرسي أعطى حصانة  لجمعية تأسيسية تكتب دستورا جديدا للبلاد من القضاء وأتاح عزل النائب  العام.*

* وحصن الإعلان الدستوري الجديد من القضاء القرارات والقوانين التي أصدرها  مرسي منذ تنصيبه في 30 يونيو/حزيران بعد أول انتخابات رئاسية حرة في تاريخ  مصر.*

* وواجهت الجمعية التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى اللذان يغلب عليهما الإسلاميون  عشرات الدعاوى القضائية التي تطالب بحلهما، إلى أن قام مرسي بتحصينهما من  الحلّ في الإعلان الدستوري الأخير.*

* وبعد اجتماع حضره السياسيون البارزون محمد البرادعي وعمرو موسى وحمدين  صباحي وأيمن نور وجورج إسحق تلا نقيب المحامين سامح عاشور بيانا جاء فيه أن  الموقعين "يدينون الجريمة التي أقدم عليها الرئيس محمد مرسي تحت اسم  الإعلان الدستوري الجديد والتي تمثل انقلابا كاملا على الشرعية.. وتمثل  استحواذا غاشما على كل سلطات الدولة".*

* وقال البيان إن الإعلان الدستوري "يصنع دكتاتورا لم تعرف له مصر نظيرا إلا  أيام مبارك" في إشارة إلى الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك الذي أطاحت به انتفاضة  شعبية في فبراير/شباط العام الماضي.*

* وكان مرسي أصدر الشهر الماضي قرارا بتعيين النائب العام عبدالمجيد محمود  -الذي عزله الخميس- سفيرا لمصر في الفاتيكان، لكنه أوقف تنفيذ القرار بعد  أن رفض محمود ترك منصبه.*

* وساند محمود مئات القضاة وفي مقدمتهم رئيس نادي القضاة المستشار أحمد  الزند، ويتهم نشطاء محمود بالتسبب في صدور أحكام ببراءة رجال شرطة اتهموا  بقتل متظاهرين أثناء الانتفاضة التي أطاحت بمبارك.*






* شفيق على "تويتر": مرسي يهدد أمن مصر القومي*




* هاجم الفريق أحمد  شفيق، المرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة، الإعلان الدستوري الذي أعلنه  الرئيس المصري، محمد مرسي، وذلك عبر سلسلة من التغريدات المطولة بموقع  التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" الجمعة.*

* وقال شفيق: "أصبح الدكتور مرسي، ليس بهذا الإعلان وحده، وإنما بعديد من  قراراته، يمثل خطراً حقيقياً على الدولة المصرية، ويهدد الأمن القومي  المصري".*

* وذكر أن "رئيس الجمهورية يهدر أي شرعية له، بعد أن أقدم على تصرف غير مسبوق  في تاريخ مصر أو أي بلد يؤمن بالحد الأدنى من الديمقراطية".*
* وأضاف شفيق: "هو يريد أن ينزع عن القضاء المصري صلاحياته،  وأن يقصي الشرفاء، وأن يشوه كل مستقل فيه لصالح من يطيع أوامره ويصدر  أحكاماً بأمره".*

* ولفت شفيق إلى أن قضاء مصر حصنها التاريخي والقانوني، وهو سلطة مستقلة تحقق  التوازن ضد البطش والعدوان على الحريات، ويمثل حجر عثرة في وجه طغيان  الرئيس وإخوانه، ويدخل الدولة في صراعات نرجو الله ألا تتحول إلى شرر يشعل  النار في المجتمع كله، ويعزل قضاة مصر عن أن يمارسوا القانون ويسحب منهم  استقلالهم.*

* وتابع شفيق قائلا: "إنه بهذا يهدر فرصة تاريخية لاستيعاب تيارات الإسلام  السياسي في المنظومة الديمقراطية المصرية ويتسبب في الفصل الحاد بينها وبين  القوى المدنية".*

* وواصل شفيق هجومه على الرئيس مرسي قائلا: "لم يتعلم الدرس حين أجبرته  المحكمة الدستورية على الرجوع عن قراره الخاطئ بإعادة البرلمان وأجبرته  سلطة القانون على بقاء النائب العام في موقعه".*

* واستطرد شفيق قائلا: "لقد قوض أركان الحكم وابتلع صلاحيات سلطاته وتحول إلى  انفراد مطلق بالسلطة وأهان 90 مليون مصري وانصرف عنهم إلى مايشغله من طمع  في مزيد من السلطة".*

* وقال شفيق: "يظنون أننا أمة من الرعاع سوف نتلقى ما تقذف به السلطة، نسمع  ونطيع، كما اعتادوا أن يفعلوا داخل جماعتهم وحتى وصلوا للسلطة".*

* وشدد شفيق على أن هذا الإعلان الصادر عن رئيس مطعون في شرعية انتخابه يمثل  طغيانا وتجبرا يعبر عن استهانة شديدة بقيمة المصريين وعقولهم وكبريائهم.*

* وقال شفيق: "لقد جعل من نفسه بموجب هذا النص الشائه والمشوه مخلوقا غير  أرضي لا يمكن نقده أو مقاضاته أو مراجعته أو محاسبته بأي صورة من الصور".*

* وأضاف شفيق: "بينما يتاجر الدكتور مرسي بدماء الشهداء، لم يكلف نفسه أن  يصدر قرارا لكي يعين أسر شهداء فاجعة منفلوط على ما ألم بهم وعلى ما أصابهم  في أبنائهم، بدلا من أن يقضي وقته في مواجهة مشكلات البلد من ارتفاع  الأسعار والبطالة، فإنه يستثمر الوقت في تدبير المؤامرات والانقلابات تحت  الغطاء القانوني".*

* واتهم شفيق، الرئيس مرسي أنه يستغل كونه رئيسا لكي يصفي حساباته مع النائب  العام، ومع سلطة القضاء المستقل، ويتجاهل المطالب اليومية للمصريين، ويهدد  الأمن القومي للبلد.*

* واختتم شفيق قائلا: "بقدر ما تؤثر تصرفاته على مصير سيناء، فإنه يشعل فتنة  في مصر وبين أبنائها من أجل تحقيق مصالح سياسية خاصة، وتحويله إلى حاكم  مقدس لا يمس".*






* واشنطن تدعو الى حل مشاكل مصر ب"الطرق السلمية" وتعارض تركز السلطة في "شخص"*
*   قالت وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية في نبأ عاجل لها إن واشنطن  تدعو الى حل المشاكل في مصر بـ"الطرق السلمية" وقال بيان لوزارة الخارجية  الأمريكية  إن قرارات الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي التي اتخذها أمس تثير قلق  المصريين والمجتمع الدولي. وأعلنت فيكتوريا نولاند المتحدثة باسم الخارجية  الأمريكية في بيان: "إن الإعلان الدستوري الذي أعلن في الثاني والعشرين من  نوفمبر الحالي، تثير مخاوف العديدين داخل مصر ولدى المجتمع الدولي" وأكملت   قائلة: "نحن ندعو للهدوء، ونشجع جميع الأطراف للعمل معًا، وندعو جميع  المصريين لحل اختلافاتهم بشأن هذه القضايا الهامة من خلال الحوار السلمي  والديمقراطي"*
* وأضافت الناطقة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية : "إن أحد تطلعات  الثورة كانت في ضمان عدم تركز السلطة بشكل كبير بأيدي شخص واحد أو مؤسسة  واحدة"، مؤكدة أن الولايات المتحدة تعتبر أن الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره  الرئيس مرسي الخميس يثير القلق لدى الكثير من المصريين ولدى المجتمع  الدولي.*
* العشرات يهاجمون قسم الجيزة بعد وفاة "محاسب" تحت التعذيب داخله*
*   يتعرض قسم شرطة الجيزة في شارع البحر الأعظم لهجوم من  عشرات المواطنين وذلك بعد وفاة أحد المحتجزين داخل القسم تحت التعذيب،  واستخدم المهاجمون الطوب والأحجار لمهاجمة القسم*
* وقالت المصادر إن المواطن الذي توفي داخل حجز القسم هو سعد  سعيد سعد ويبلغ من العمر 26 عاما ، ويعمل محاسبا بإحدى شركات المقاولات ولم  تعرف أسباب اعتقاله واحتجازه داخل القسم  *
* وأكد مركز النديم لحقوق الإنسان أنه تم نقل جثمان الضحية  الي مشرحة زينهم لتشريحه بعد وفاته عصر اليوم تحت التعذيب بحجز القسم ،  ورفض القسم قرار نيابة الجيزة الصادر أمس بعلاجه.*
* وتستكمل  نيابة الجيزة صباح غد السبت التحقيق بعد ورود  تقرير الطب الشرعي ودفن جثمان الضحية الذي يؤكد النديم أن جلاده  ضابط يدعى  هشام عبد الجواد .*






* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*
* 



​*
*​*

*​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس المصريين الأحرار: سنظل معتصمين حتى يتم إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال د. سيف الدين عبدالفتاح مستشار رئيس الجمهورية، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى سيعقد اليوم اجتماعاً مع مجلسه الاستشارى لبحث التطورات الراهن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى، حيث كثفت قوات الأمن من إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل لـ مرسى: هل أن الأوان لتتراجع أم تنتظر مزيدا من الدماء؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الحريرى: بلطجية الإخوان حطموا سيارتى وتعدوا علينا أنا وزوجتى بالسيوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*حريق فى مدرسة بمحمد محمود لإلقاء المتظاهرين المولوتوف على الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع قصر العينى بعد الفجر، حيث تقدمت سيارتان مصفحتان وألقت القنابل المسيلة للدموع،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*معتصمو التحرير يلجأون للخيام.. وكر وفر فى محمد محمود وقصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرة صباحية فى ميدان التحرير.. وفتح الطريق لعبور السيارات

احتشد عدد من المتظاهرين فى الحديقة الوسطى بميدان التحرير، مرددين "عيش حرية، إسقاط الإخوانجية، الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألقت قوات الأمن منذ قليل، القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، وذلك بعد أن تقدمت ثلاث مدرعات إلى الميدان وقامت بتكثيف إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع، حيث تمركزت أمام شارع محمد محمود لمنع المتظاهرين من العودة إلى شارع قصر العينى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال وزير الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات هانى محمود، اليوم السبت، إنه لم ولن يتم قطع خدمة الاتصالات أو الإنترنت فى التحرير أو أى مكان آخر فى محافظات الجمهوريه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهدوء يسود التحرير.. واستمرار غلق الميدان لليوم الثانى 

 ساد ميدان التحرير حالة من الهدوء فى أول أيام الاعتصام الذى أعلن عنه أمس نحو 18 من الأحزاب والقوى السياسية احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قناة الاون تى فى ..فى اتصال تليفونى مع هيثم الشواف منسق عام تحالف القوى الثوريه من ميدان التحرير
نوع الغاز المُستخدم حاليا مختلف وأقوى عن النوع المُعتاد استخدامه من قبل ويصل تأثيره لشارع طلعت حرب وهناك ضرب خرطوش ورصاص حى وهناك شخص توفى والعدد الرسمى للمصابين المُعلن من الجهات الرسميه يختلف مع العدد الذى يُصرح به المستشفى الميدانى
وقال أنه سيتم زيادة عدد الخيام من اليوم ويتم الاستعداد لمليونيه كبيره يوم الثلاثاء القادم مع استمرار الاعتصام كقرار مُوحد لجميع القوى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى، صباح اليوم السبت، من إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى الشوارع الفرعية من شارع محمد محمود، مما أدى إلى سقوط العديد من حالات الإصابة نتيجة الاختناق، كما تعرض عدد كبير من المارة وركاب السيارات بشارع التحرير وشارع باب اللوق إلى الاختناق نتيجة وصول دخان القنابل إليهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*يقوم عدد من المتظاهرين الآن بتجهيز زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة، لإلقائها على قوات الأمن المركزى.*


----------



## thebreak-up (24 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *ما يمكن تكون تبع مرسي
> *​



*ههههههههههههه مش بعيدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى مشهد مؤسف تبادل العشرات من المتظاهرين أغلبهم صغار السن وقوات الأمن المركزى التى تعتلى أحد مبانى المدرسة الفرنسية بشارع محمد محمود، الإشارات غير اللائقة والحجارة .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد عبد المنعم عبد المقصود محامى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن قانونيى الحزب والجماعة بالمحافظات يقومون حاليا بحصر الخسائر التى لحقت بمقراتهم التى تم حرقها فى أحداث أمس الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر بشارع محمد محمود عقب اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن تبادلوا خلالها الرشق بالحجارة، وأمطر الأمن المتظاهرين بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرر قاضى المعارضات المستشار محمد العطار بمحكمة عابدين، إخلاء سبيل 24 متهماً فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود وشارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام متظاهرو محمد محمود بإلقاء القبض على بلطجى يقوم بإلقاء الحجارة عليهم، كما قاموا بتفتيشه ووجدوا معه سلاحا أبيض، مما أدى إلى اعتدائهم عليه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرر قاضى المعارضات المستشار محمد العطار بمحكمة عابدين، إخلاء سبيل 8 متهمين فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود وشارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من متظاهرى محمد محمود بصعود عقار رقم 33 الخالى من السكان والمواجهة لمدرسة الليسيه الفرنسية، للتمكن من إلقاء الحجارة باتجاه قوات الأمن المتواجدة بالمدرسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ينظم شباب حزب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح "مصر القوية"، مسيرة فى الرابعة عصر، اليوم السبت، من جامعة القاهرة وحتى ميدان التحرير ضد الإعلان الدستورى ،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضبط 259 متهما فى أحداث محمد محمود وإصابة 127 ضابط شرطة فى أحداث الامس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل 32 متهما فى أحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاعتداء على المناضل ابو العز الحريرى بالاسكندرية*













​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*صورة للتاريخ *
* احد مقار الحريه والعداله *
*وضع اعضائها السجاد على اليافطه*
* حتى لا يعرفها الثوار ويقوموا باحراقها*
*

*​


----------



## BITAR (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*من رفض انتخاب احمد شفيق عليهم بالذهاب الى صناديق الزباله*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور خالد الخطيب القائم بأعمال الإدارة المركزية للرعاية العاجلة بوزارة الصحة والسكان، على ارتفاع أعداد المصابين فى المظاهرات، التى اندلعت أمس بالقاهرة والمحافظات تحت شعار "جمعة الغضب" حتى الآن إلى 227 مصابا*


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *من رفض انتخاب احمد شفيق عليهم بالذهاب الى صناديق الزباله*​


عدك حق سابوا البرنس

وراحوا للبلطجه والكدب والغش والخداع 

ومصر ما تستاهلش كده ابدا ابدا
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*تقدم  عادل ضرة، مراسل "اليوم السابع" بمحافظة الغربية، ببلاغ ضد قيادات حزب الحرية والعدالة، بسبب الاعتداءات التى تعرض لها أمس أثناء تغطية مظاهرات القوى المدنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*يُذاع حالا على الاون تى فى الجمعيه العموميه الطارقه للقضاه فى وجود النائب العام واحمد الزند​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2012)

النــائب العــام الجديد على الجــزيرة :: أى تحــريض من وسائل الإعلام على النظــام الحالى حسب القــانون الجــديد يقـع تحت ...طائلة القــانون

واذا تم تقديم بلاغ لي بتهمة الانقلاب على الحــكم سوف اتخذ الاجراءات القــانونية وعقوبتــها تصل للإعــدام


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مقدمة نشرة أخبار الدنيا 23 - 11 - 2012 مقدمة نارية . بصوتها الحزين الرائعة سلام إسحاق فرعون مصر يسهر من أجل الشعب السوري للثأر على نظامه هلا يسهر رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية العتيد على مطالب شعبه أولاً مرسي يلبس بنطاله بلا حزام وهو يكذب على نفسه ومريديه ومخالفيه مراقبون يرون ان الأفضل لمرسي الا يطيل السهر لأنه سي...حتاج أن يبقى يقظاً لمعرفة كيف سيحل مشاكل الصلاحيات المطلقة التي منحها لنفسه البرادعي اعتبر ان رئيس بلاده نسف مفهوم الدولة والشرعية ونصب نفسه حاكماً بأمر الله عمر موسى لاء لاء السياسة العربية العفنة حذر سيده أن البلاد قد تواجه اضرابات جديدة بالفعل صدق متنبؤو السياسة المصرية فقد اشتعل ميدان التحرير واشتعلت معه مقرات حزب الإخوان ومن سار في فلكها العربية قناة أن تعرف أكثر فتكذب أكثر أوردت خبر الإحراقات بأنه اعتداء من متظاهرين على مقار الحزب أما الجزيرة برئييها الآخر والآخر فتتقن اللعبة أكثر زوم الكميرا يظهر أن بضع عشراتٍ وليس مئات الآلاف من المصريين هم من تظاهرو ضد سي مرسي لم تأبه الجزيرة او العربية كثيرا بما يجري في ميدان التحرير فمرسي هو المصارع الأوحد في الكون القادر على ضبط ايقاع المصريين فتركت كلتاهما المشهد لتبث ثورة السوريين بالأحمر حين وبالصور التي مل المشاهد من تكرارها حين تذهب الصورة ليأتيك العاجل على الشاشة يكفُ العاجل شره فتعود الصورة وأعداد الضحايا السوريين بسلاح النظام المجرم لا يني يرتفع فالسوريون ودمائهم مجرد أرقامٍ عند أمير قطر المعظم وسيده وسيد سيده ============= في قلب هذا كله تشاهد الرئيس الأسد فتعلم أن رجال الله يحمون الحمى وأن الرجل قادرٌ على أن يزيح عن قلبك الهموم لمجرد أن تراه حراً عزيزاً كريماً مقاوماً مبتسماً صامداً شامخاً يهب الأمل لكل محرومٍ على وجه الأرض من جعل بوصلته فلسطين لا تهده عاتية العواصف هل يبلغنا أحد ذلك لحمد ومرسي وأسيادهم


[YOUTUBE]sW1rWQH9Pi4&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW1rWQH9Pi4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*انسحاب المدرعات من أمام "الشورى".. ومسيرة لشباب "الوفد" تصل التحرير

غادرت مدرعات الأمن المركزى، محيط مجلس الشورى، عصر اليوم السبت، فى الوقت الذى رشق فيه ملثمون، مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*استمر تبادل إلقاء الحجارة بين المئات من المتظاهرين وأفراد الأمن المركزى، الذين يعتلون أحد مبانى المدرسة الفرنسية، مما أدى إلى إصابة عدد كبير من المتظاهرين بجروح قطعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعضاء "مصر القوية" يستعدون للانطلاق فى مسيرة إلى التحرير

تجمع عدد من أعضاء حزب مصر القوية، استعداداً لتنظيم مسيرة، تنطلق من أمام جامعة القاهرة تتجه إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*غدا.. الإخوان يحشدون أعضاءهم فى المحافظات لتأييد قرارات مرسى

كلف مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، كل المكاتب الإدارية بالمحافظات بالاحتشاد فى الميادين العامة بجميع المحافظات غداً لدعم قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*  اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين والإخوان فى دمنهور
 شهد محيط مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بميدان الساعة بدمنهور منذ قليل، اشتباكات عنيفة بالشوم والحجارة بين المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى وأعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*استمرت المواجهات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع محمد محمود، حيث يلقى المتظاهرون قنابل المولوتوف والألعاب النارية والحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم المئات من المعتصمين بميدان التحرير مسيرة جابت الميدان، مرددين هتاف " قول ماتخفش مرسى لازم يمشى"، " الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام ".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

* ارتفاع حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع قصر العينى
  ارتفعت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع قصر العينى، حيث ألقى المتظاهرون الحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف على مصفحات الشرطة وقوات الأمن،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

* قام مجهولون، منذ قليل، بإلقاء زجاجتين مولوتوف على قوات الشرطة المتمركزة أمام مقر الحرية والعدالة بالسويس، مما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران بأحد المجندين.*


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2012)

تعليق العمل بمحاكم عموم مصر من الان


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2012)

اشتباكات بالأسلحة النارية أمام دار القضاء العالي - فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTlmGF_p51Y&feature=player_embedded





[YOUTUBE]rTlmGF_p51Y&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

 – هشام عوض ويحيي مصطفى:

اشتعلت الاشتباكات حاليا حول محيط دار القضاء العالي بين قوات الأمن المركزي وعدد من المتظاهرين الرافضين لبقاء النائب العام.



وكان القضاة والنائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود قد بدءوا عقد مؤتمرهم الذي أعلنوا عنه، في وجود عدد من مدرعات وسيارات الأمن المركزي،  قام عقب ذلك الآلاف من المتظاهرين الرافضين لبقاء النائب العام والمؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي بإطلاق النار والخرطوش، وهو ما ردت عليه قوات الأمن بإطلاق قنابل الغاز.



ويتواجد حاليا في محيط دار القضاء العالي الآلاف من المؤيدين والمعارضين لقرارات الرئيس وتتواصل الاشتباكات فيما بينهم بالأيدي والعصي وإطلاق الرصاص الحي.


محيط


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*القبض على 5 بحوزتهم مولوتوف بمحيط حزب الحرية والعدالة بالسويس
 ألقت مديرية أمن السويس القبض على 5 مجهولين بمحيط حزب الحرية والعدالة وبحوزتهم زجاجات مولوتوف، حيث كانوا متواجدين بجوار مدرسة الثانوية القديمة بنات،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*  تجددت المظاهرات مرة أخرى أمام المقر الرئيسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالإسكندرية بمنطقة سموحة، حيث تجمع عشرات النشطاء السياسيين أمام المقر المحاصر من قوات الأمن المركزى منذ الأمس لحمايته ضد أى محاولة اقتحام من المتظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلق ممثلو القوى المدنية المشاركون فى المؤتمر، الذى عقده حزب التجمع لـ"إسقاط تأسيسية الإخوان والدستور السلفى الإخوانى"  فى مسيرة من "التجمع" للتحرير لمؤازرة المعتصمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*حرب شوارع بـ"قصر العينى".. والأمن يشتبك مع المتظاهرين
 اندلعت منذ قليل حرب شوارع بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين فى شارع القصر العينى، فى محاولة من الأمن المركزى، اقتحام ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يرد على المولوتوف بـ6 قنابل مسيلة للدموع داخل ميدان التحرير 
 كثفت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بشارع قصر العينى هجومها على المتظاهرين بإطلاق أكثر من 6 قنابل غاز سقطت معظمها داخل ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أمرت نيابة عابدين برئاسة المستشار محمد العشماوى بحبس 16 متهماً 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق وإخلاء سبيل 7 آخرين وتسليم 16 لذويهم لحداثة عمرهم، *


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصيب المهندس الحسينى لزومى، أمين شباب الحرية والعدالة، بمحافظة أسيوط فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت منذ قليل أمام مقر الحزب بأسيوط.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*261 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات "الإعلان الدستورى" فى القاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية، أن الأجهزة الأمنية تمكنت من القبض على متهمين شاركوا فى اقتحام مكتب الجزيرة بميدان التحرير وإحراق المكتب، وجارى ملاحقة المتهم الثالث الهارب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"أقباط بلا قيود": سنشارك بمليونية الثلاثاء المقبل ونرفض استهداف القضاء
  أعلنت حركة أقباط بلا قيود، عن مُشاركتها فى مليونية الثلاثاء المقبل، والتى دعت لها القوى الوطنية. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


>



هههههههههههههه تيب


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصف الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور ما يدور من اشتباكات بميدان التحرير بأنه أمر مزرى وقبيح.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المنيرة" يستقبل 9 مصابين عقب محاولة اقتحام الأمن لميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*هاجم مجهولون ملثمون ميدان التحرير فجر اليوم الأحد، حيث قاموا بإلقاء عدد من زجاجات المولوتوف على المنصة التى أقامها أعضاء الحركات والقوى السياسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأت قوات الأمن المركزى بإنشاء جدار خرسانى عازل فى بداية شارع قصر العينى من ناحية الشيخ ريحان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*انسحبت قوات الأمن المركزى من شارع قصر العينى، حيث تراجعت مرة أخرى إلى محيط مجلس الوزراء، بعد أن انتهت من وضع عدد من الكتل الخرسانية بعرض الشارع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

* أعلن حزب المؤتمر المصرى، برئاسة عمرو موسى عن مشاركته فى كافة المسيرات والتظاهرات التى دعت اليها القوى الوطنية، يوم الثلاثاء القادم، لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قنبلة غاز تسقط بمترو "السادات" ووقوع حالات إغماء وهروب الموظفين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يطلق الخرطوش على المتظاهرين بشارعى القصر العينى وعمر مكرم
   أصيب عدد كبير من المتظاهرين صباح اليوم الأحد، بشظايا طلقات الخرطوش بجميع أجسادهم نتيجة إطلاق قوات الأمن للخرطوش على المتظاهرين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*تواصل سقوط العشرات من المصابين بين المتظاهرين بطلقات الخرطوش
 استمرت قوات الأمن المركزى، صباح اليوم الأحد، والمتمركزة بميدان سيمون بوليفار، إطلاق طلقات الخرطوش بكثافة على المتظاهرين المتواجدين بشارع عمر مكرم، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

* تواصلت الاشتباكات بين المئات من المتظاهرين أغلبهم من صغار السن، وقوات الأمن المركزى، لليوم السادس على التوالى، بشارع قصر العينى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى المدنية تؤكد استمرار الاعتصام وتطالب بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الموظفون يغادرون مجمع التحرير.. والأمن يغلق الأبواب
 غادر جميع العاملين بمجمع التحرير - مبنى المجمع - رافضين استكمال عملهم فى ظل الظروف المحيطة بهم، خاصة فى ظل تكثيف قوات الأمن إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع،  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية تدعو رجال الدين والرموز الوطنية بالتواصل لتهدئة الموقف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*دى هجوم قوات الأمن المركزى، ظهر اليوم، الأحد، ضد العشرات من المتظاهرين إلى التراجع إلى وسط ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحة" تنفى سحب سيارات الإسعاف من "التحرير" بعد تزايد الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 76 مصاباً حصيلة اشتباكات "قصر العينى" و"محمد محمود" أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الغاز المسيل للدموع يصل لـ"الصحة".. والموظفون يرتدون الكمامات
  أدى إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع بكثافة بشارع قصر العينى، خلال الاشتباكات المستمرة منذ مساء أمس السبت وحتى هذه اللحظة، إلى إصابة الموظفين العاملين بديوان عام وزارة الصحة، والتى تقع أمام مقر مجلس الشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يكثف إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع قرب السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يفشل فى إجبار المتظاهرين على التراجع من أمام السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*توقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الإسعاف" تنقل 12 مصابًا فى "اشتباكات التحرير" للمستشفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المترو": توفير مسعفين بمحطة السادات لعلاج حالات الإغماء 
  أعلن المهندس عبد الله فوزى، القائم بأعمال الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، توفير عدد كبير من المسعفين فى محطة أنور السادات، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرر قاضى المعارضات بمحكمة جنح عابدين اليوم الأحد، إخلاء سبيل 29 متهماً فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنقذ معتصمو التحرير 3 فتيات، بعد أن حاول عدد من الشباب الاعتداء عليهن وتجريدهن من ملابسهن، حيث كانت الفتيات الثلاث يسرن فى المنطقة المجاورة لكنيسة قصر الدوبارة، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*سامح عاشور ينفى صحة تصريحات نسبت إليه مطالبته بحرق مقار الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو دراج:الحرية والعدالة لم يقرر بعد المشاركة فى مليونية "عابدين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*متطوعون ونشطاء ينشأون مستشفى ميدانيًا جديدًا فى التحرير
  أنشأ عدد من المسعفين والمتطوعين والنشطاء، مستشفى ميدانيا جديدا فى صينية ميدان التحرير، لاستقبال حالات الإصابات، التى تحدث نتيجة اشتباكات قوات الأمن مع المتظاهرين فى محيط شارع عبد القادر حاتم عند السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية يجتمع برموز القوى الثورية لبحث سبل تهدئة الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*غزلان: مليونية الإخوان ستكون أمام جامعة القاهرة
 أعلن الدكتور محمود غزلان المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الإخوان المسلمين، أنه تقرر تغيير مكان مليونية بعد غد الثلاثاء لتكون أمام جامعة القاهرة (تمثال النهضة).*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين المتواجدين بميدان سيمون بوليفار، مع استمرار التراشق بالحجارة مع قوات الأمن الموجودة فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية، *


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاخوان ينسحبون وينقلون مظاهرتهم الثلاثاء الى امام جامعة القاهرة بعد تهديد اهل عابدين لهم بالضرب*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"قنديل" يوضح طريقة إسقاط "مرسي".. ويؤكد: لن نضع في حساباتنا مظاهرات القطيع المؤيدة للرئيس 

 قال الكاتب الصحفي عبد الحليم قنديل إن "مليونية الثلاثاء هي الفاصلة في  تاريخ الموجة الثالثة للثورة, بها نكون أولا نكون , ولن نضع في حساباتنا  مظاهرات القطيع المؤيدة للرئيس دائما".

 وأضاف قنديل على تويتر:  "مليونية الثلاثاء .. اعتصام في جميع ميادين مصر .. سلمية التظاهر  والاعتصام .. الدعوة لاضراب مدني عام .. استجابة شعبية واسعة .. سيسقط  النظام".


 وتابع: "ستسقط  الموجة الثالثة للثورة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين لأنهم الوجه الآخر لنظام  الحزب الوطني الذي سقط عبر الموجة الأولي للثورة .. الثورة ستنتصر".


 وقال: "مطلوب استمرارية الحشد الميداني طيلة الأيام المقبلة , مع تنظيم  المواعيد مع المعتصمين من أجل الحفاظ علي الاعتصام .. الأهم بقاء الثورة  سلمية".
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2012)

* إستقبلت مستشفى الغردقة العام منذ قليل
 المصابين اثر ما وقع ما بين المؤيدين و المعارضين ((
 لمرسى )) بجوار انتركونتينينتال السياحي .. وكان نتيجة ذلك وفاة فتاه  روسية الجنسية - تبلغ 23 من عمرها و إصابة رجل روسي الجنسية وفتاه تشيكية  الجنسيةاثر تبادل إطلاق الحجارة واشعال النيران.
 كما تلقى اللواء مصطفى بدير مدير أمن البحر الاحمر اخطارا من مستشفى الغردقة العام يفيد بوصول جثة الفتاه الروسية الجنسية*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا شايف ان روسيا متسكتش وتيجى تحتلنا انضفلنا من هذا المعتوه المسمى مجازا رئيس وطلع فى النهاية زعيم عصابة  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*البورصة  المصرية اليوم سقطت سقوطاً مدوياً بخسارة بلغت 24.3 مليار جنيه في ساعة  واحدة, وتم إيقاف التداول منعاً لكارثة غير مسبوقة في تاريخ مصر*


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*#نبض_الاخوان اا آراء حـــرة اا
المخرج عز الدين دويدار عبر صفحته الشخصية على الفيس بوك :-
...*

*
الناس دى فاكرانا بنحارب عشان نمكن لنفسنا فى حكم مصر
مش عارفين إننا كمان كام سنه هانحكم العالم بلا منازع
فاكرين إن جماعة الإخوان هاتنتهي بحرق مقراتها
مش عارفين إن الإخوان مش هاتنتهي إلا بقرار هايصدر من الجماعة نفسها فى نفس اليوم اللى هايخضع فيه العالم كله لسلطان الدولة التى نسعى إليها

و الكلام ده مش خيال علمى .. اللى هايعيش فينا كمان كام سنه هايشوف العالم كله بيدفع الضرائب فى البنك المركزى المصري

شايف واحد هناك بيضحك .. 
أخدت اسمك وهابعتلك دعوه تحضر الإحتفال بالعيد الأول لتحرير القدس فى قاعة المؤتمرات بجامعة القاهرة
بحضور 80 رئيس دوله ( هايكون اسمه ساعتها محافظ إقليم )

إن شاء الله*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*خــاص – عمرو الليثى يتقدم بإستقالتة من منصب مستشار الرئيس  

*​*11/25/2012   7:41 PM​*​*




*​*
 	تقدم الإعلامى عمرو الليثى بإستقالتة رسمياً من منصبه  كمستشار لرئيس الجمهورية إحتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستورى الأخير الذى أصدره  الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية .

 	وعلمت بوابة الفجر الإلكترونية أن الليثى قد تقدم أمس  السبت بإستقالة مسببة الى الرئيس , مؤكداً أنه لن يتراجع عنها الإ فى حال  تراجع الرئيس عن الإعلان الدستورى , ومن المنتظر أن يعلن عنها الليثى  رسمياً غداً الإثنين .

 	وأكد مصدر مقرب أن إستقالة الليثى لم تكن الإستقالة  الوحيدة بل تقدم بعض المستشارين بإستقالاتهم لنفس السبب , مضيفاً الى أنه  لم يتم البت فيهم من قبل الرئيس حتى الأن .



الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شاهد ماذا يحدث فى «مترو السادات» 
    2012-11-25 19:48:29    http://www.ch-news.com/site/topic.php?id=101881# 






   [COLOR=black !important]   	إغماءات فى «مترو السادات» بعد تسرب «غاز الداخلية» إلى المحطة
	   	شهدت محطة مترو السادات وقوع حالات إغماء واختناقات بين ركاب الخطين الأول  والثانى بسبب دخان قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع الذى تسرب بكثافة داخل  المحطة، نتيجة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى فى محيط شارع  قصر العينى ومنطقة جاردن سيتى، ما دفع الركاب وبعض العاملين بالمحطة  لارتداء واقيات وكمامات، فيما امتدت أدخنة الغازات إلى محطتى جمال  عبدالناصر وسعد زغلول بالخط الأول (حلوان-المرج).  	وانتشر على بوابات الخروج مجموعة من الشباب المسعفين مستخدمين زجاجات من  الخل وبعض المواد الكيماوية لرشها على وجه الركاب المتجهين إلى ميدان  التحرير عبر منافذ المترو.  	وقال محمد سعداوى -عامل بالمحطة- إن أدخنة الغازات بدأت بشكل مكثف منذ  الساعة التاسعة من صباح أمس مما أثر على أداء المشرفين وأفراد الأمن، بسبب  الاختناق وضعف الرؤية داخل المحطة.  	وقالت سعاد السيد إنها كانت تستقل المترو وأصيب أولادها بحالات اختناق  شديد، خاصة أن من بينهم طفلا، عمره 6 سنوات، مريضا بالربو سقط منها بسبب  روائح الأدخنة الكثيفة بمجرد اقترابها من بوابات الخروج، واتجهت به إلى  غرفة الإسعاف الموجودة بالمحطة، ثم قررت اصطحابه إلى أقرب مستشفى لعلاجه  بسبب إصابته بحالة هياج عصبى شديد جراء إلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع.  	وأكد المهندس عبدالله فوزى، القائم بأعمال رئيس مجلس إدارة مترو الأنفاق،  أن إدارة المترو اضطرت إلى تشغيل الشفاطات بالمحطة لاحتواء الكميات الكبيرة  من الدخان، بسبب الأحداث التى تتصاعد فى محيط ميدان التحرير، مشيراً إلى  حدوث بعض حالات الإغماء بالمحطة، وتم إسعافهم بالوحدة الصحية الموجودة داخل  المحطة، مؤكدا أن حركة القطارات منتظمة ولن تتوقف.

	الوطن  	​


​[/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*6 أبريل تهدد باللجوء للعصيان المدنى فى ذكرى 25 يناير
 أعلنت حركة شباب 6 أبريل "الجبهة الديمقراطية"، عن استمرارها فى الاعتصام بميدان التحرير والدعوة لمليونية حاشدة الثلاثاء المقبل، ومسيرات تنطلق من المساجد الكبرى والجامعات لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااااجل ...استغاثة الإعلامى يوسف الحسينى

 مؤيدي مُرسي قافلين طريق الواحات أمام مدينة دريم و مدينة الإنتاج  الإعلامي و رافعين لافتات تأييد و نريد تطهيرالإعلام ، هيضربونا تاني ؟

 يوسف*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن التيار الشعبى فى بيان أصدره منذ قليل، أن القوى السياسية والثورية المعتصمة بميدان التحرير ستعقد، صباح غدا الاثنين، مؤتمرا صحفيا بمقر حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجيش يتأهب للنزول إلى الشارع حال تطور الموقف في مليونية الثلاثاء 







   	كشفت مصادر خاصة أن القوات المسلحة وعلى مستوى وحداتها بالكامل قدر  رفعت  حالة الاستعداد القصوى، تحسبًا لأي تطورات من الممكن أن تقع يوم  الثلاثاء  المقبل.  	وقالت المصادر إنه في حالة وقوع اشتباكات أو ضعف  لقدرات وزارة الداخلية  على تأمين المنشأت الحيوية وخاصة مبنى الوزارة أو  مبنى ماسبيرو فسوف تقوم  القوات المسلحة بالتدخل لحماية هذة المنشات لأنها  تعبر عن سيادة الدولة.  	وأوضحت المصادر أن نزول القوات للشارع سيكون بناء  على تعليمات من رئيس  الجمهورية وسيكون للتأمين فقط دون اشتباك مع أيا من  المتظاهرين.
 
 
 



 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*طفل فى الـ 13 عام ينقذ شريهان من الموت فى ميدان التحرير* 
​ 
*طفل فى الـ 13 عام ينقذ شريهان من الموت فى ميدان التحرير 

*​*11/25/2012 7:52 PM​​**



​**
أكدت الفنانة شريهان انها بصحة جيدة بعدما تعرضت لطلقات  مرعبة عند بداية كوبرى القص العيني ، وكشفت ان طفل صغير فى سن 13 عام قد  انقذ حياتها .

وكتبت الفنانة شريهان على صفحتها الخاصة على موقع "تويتر"  :"الآن وأثناء دخولي إلي التحرير ذاهبة إلي المستشفى الميداني وتحديداً بعد  مكان التفتيش بعد الانتهاء من نهاية كوبري قصر النيل، وجدت كارثة.. صوت  طلقات مرعبة ومتتالية منظر مش عارفة أوصفه، سيدات وأطفال ورجال وشباب وبنات  وعجائز بيجروا في كل اتجاه مش قادرة أتخيل فأنا دائما هنا ولم تر عيني مثل  ما أسمع وأشاهد الآن.. ولم أجد غير طفل في سن الـ13 عاما يأخذ القنابل من  أسفل قدمي ويقذف بها بعيداً ويدفعني بمنتهي القسوة وبلا رحمة حتي ينقذ  حياتي لا أعلم ماذا أقول.. طفل ينقذني، والعكس هو المفروض .. فمن يحمي من؟

وتابعت :"أنا اليوم أخطأت، فالعادة أضع الماسك، ولم أتخيل  أن يصل الغاز إلي بداية الكوبري، وكنت ذاهبة فقط لإرسال بعض احتياجات  المصابين".



الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*سحل مواطن بجوار عمر مكرم من قبل قوات الامن 

تحذير عن وجود الفاظ خارجه بالفيديو 

[YOUTUBE]lNFijq-7Cvw[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*احتدام الاشتباكات بـ"محمد محمود".. وكر وفر بين الأمن والمتظاهرين

احتدمت الاشتباكات بين عناصر الأمن المركزى، والمتظاهرين فى شارع محمد محمود، ومحيط السفارة الأمريكية وميدان التحرير. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"النور": مسيرات تأييد للإعلان الدستورى رغم تحفظنا على المادة الثانية
 جدد حزب النور "السلفى" تأييده للدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، مؤكداً أنه سيشارك مع القوى السياسية فى المظاهرات التأييدية الداعمة لقرارات رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين والإخوان بدمنهور

  الأحد، 25 نوفمبر  2012 - 20:08







                              جانب من الاشتباكات 
البحيرة - جمال أبو الفضل وناصر جودة




 
شهد محيط مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بميدان الساعة بدمنهور  منذ  قليل، اشتباكات عنيفة بالشوم والحجارة بين المتظاهرين المعارضين  للرئيس  محمد مرسى، وأعضاء من الجماعة.

بدأت الأحداث بتراشق متبادل بين المتظاهرين المتواجدين بكثافة أمام مقر   جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بميدان الساعة بدمنهور، للتنديد بالإعلان الدستورى   الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى الخميس الماضى، وأعضاء الجماعة المتواجدين   أمام المقر لحمايته، وقام أعضاء الإخوان بمطاردة المتظاهرين، ومنعهم من   الوصول إلى مقر الجماعة، وسط حالة من الكر والفر فى الشوارع الجانبية، ما   أدى إلى وقوع بعض الإصابات من الجانبين. 

كما قامت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتسليح أعضائها بالحجارة، من أجل مطاردة   المتظاهرين، والسيطرة على الميدان، وهم يرددون هتافات "الله أكبر، الله   أكبر، وفى سبيل الله قمنا".  







اليوم السابع
* 
​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*إطلاق مكثف لقنابل الغاز فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو: جريمة جديدة .. سحل متظاهر وضربه وهتك عرضه أمام القصر العيني

*
[YOUTUBE]iSlUtL56Wn4#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو القليوبية هتفوا ضد مرسى والمرشد احتجاجا على الاعلان الدستورى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*جمال صابر: النزول تأييدا للرئيس "جهاد في سبيل الله" 

*​*11/25/2012 7:54 PM​​




​
اسلام حجازى


دعا  الشيخ جمال صابر, رئيس جبهة الأنصار, جميع المصريين  الذين يريدون استقرار  بلدهم إلى النزول فى الشوارع والميادين تأييدا  لقرارات رئيس الجمهورية  محمد مرسى.

واكد صابر أن النزول واجب شرعى  للقادر عليه فمساندة الرئيس  فى قراراته التى تؤدى إلى إنهاء الظلم  والاستبداد ومحاكمة قتلة الثوار  محاكمات عادلة وإنهاء الفوضى التى يريدها  العلمانيون وفلول النظام السابق  لهى من أشرف الأعمال التى يقوم بها المسلم  بل هى من أعمال الجهاد فى سبيل  الله عزوجل.

وتابع:" قطعت رحلتى إلى غزة بوفد جبهة الأنصار داعما ومؤيدا لإعلان الرئيس حفظه الله".

وحمل  صابر رئيس الجمهورية مسؤلية المحافظة على حياة النائب  العام بتحديد  اقامته فى منزله حتى لايحدث له حادث مفتعل قائلا لقد سئمنا  اطلاله علينا . **

وطالب  صابر تقديمه ومن على شاكلته لمحاكمة عادلة فنحن لسنا  مثلهم نقتل بلا سبب  ونحاكم بلاتهمة ونسجن بلا جريمة, وعندهم من الجرائم ما  يكفى لاعدامهم مئات  المرات .

وطالب صابر بمنعهم من السفر قبل محاكمتهم المحاكمات العادلة وحتى لايهربوا بأموال الشعب كما فعل أسيادهم .
ودعا  صابر الشرفاء من المحامين إلى عقد مؤتمر صحفى يعلنون  فيه تأيدهم  لقرارالرئيس ويعلنوا للعالم أن سامح عاشور لايمثلنا كما فعل  قضاء من أجل  مصر فى إعلانهم أن الزند والنائب العام المقال وتهانى الجبالى  لايمثلونهم ,  مضيفا:" حان الوقت للعمل الجاد والفعال والواضح فى كل  الاتجاهات واختتم  صابر سيدى الرئيس لابد من قرار ثورى فى مواجهة مجرمى  الإعلام فى المرئى  والمقروء وإلا فلن تهدأ الأمور" .


الفجر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"6 إبريل" تنطلق بمسيرة فى الإسكندرية لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى
 انطلقت مساء اليوم الأحد، مسيرة نظمتها حركة شباب 6 إبريل بالإسكندرية من أمام منطقة سان إستفانو، تحت شعار "حتى لا نصنع ديكتاتورا جديدا".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن الإسكندرية: مسئوليتنا تأمين كافة المنشآت العامة*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" يحتشدون بشبرا دعما لقرارات "مرسى"
   نظم حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مسيرة اليوم الأحد، فى منطقة شبرا، لتأييد قرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية والإعلان الدستورى، الذى أصدره مؤخرا، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"أبو إسماعيل" لـ"مرسى": كلنا هنقف معاك فى الشوارع والطرقات
  طالب الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، المصريين بالالتفاف وراء قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، وتأييدها، واعتبر أن الإعلان الدستورى الأخير الذى أصدره مرسى، جاء لـ"الضرورة"،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر سيادي ينفي ما نشرته CNN عن "نية الجيش إعلان الأحكام العرفية"

2 * * 







                     صورة أرشيفية* * 
نفى مصدر سيادي ما تناقلته بعض وسائل إعلام أجنبية  عن نية  القوات المسلحة المصرية إعلان الأحكام العرفية في البلاد وإعادة  الانتخابات  الرئاسية. * *
وقال المصدر إن القوات المسلحة تعمل مع الشرعية وتقف دوما  في صف  الشعب. وكانت شبكة "سي إن إن" قد نشرت مؤخرا أن الجيش سوف يعلن  الأحكام  العرفية وإعادة الانتخابات الرئاسية في حال استمرار الاحتقان  السياسي الذي  سببه الإعلان الدستوري الأخير.* *


الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*دمنهور .. سقوط أول حالة وفاة نتيجة ضرب بالشوم

*​*11/25/2012   9:37 PM​*​*



*​*

أكد عدد من النشطاء عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعى تويتر عن وفاة أول شهيد بدمنهور وهو إسلام فتحى " 15 سنة على يد بعض من شباب الإخوان أثر تعرضه لضرب مبرح  بالشوم , وهناك أنباء أيضاً عن إنسحاب قولات الأمن .



وقد اكد المدونين عبر تويتر أن ما يحدث فى دمنهور هو أشبه بحرب أهليه بين الإخوان المسلمين وبعض النشطاء الذين يرفضون قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي التى صدرت يوم الخميس الماضى .
الفجر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضباط شرطة بالإسكندرية: لن نؤمن مقرات الإخوان ونقف أمام الشعب ونشيل "البيعة" تاني*

                                           كتب : هيثم الشيخ                  الأحد 25-11-2012 19:09             
                      طباعة                                                                                                                                    http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/83978# 






                     اقتحام مقر حزب الحرية بالإسكندرية          
         سادت حالة من الارتباك بين ضباط وأفراد مديرية أمن الإسكندرية  عقب رفض عدد من الضباط تأمين مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة والدخول في  اشتباكات مجددا مع المواطنين. 

وعلمت "الوطن" من عدد من ضباط مديرية أمن الإسكندرية، رفضهم التام  لتأمين مقار حزب الحرية والعدالة بالإسكندرية، وذلك لرغبتهم عدم إعادة  الصورة السلبية عن الشرطة. 

وقال ضابط بمديرية أمن الإسكندرية - فضل عدم ذكر اسمه - "احنا مش  حنشيل البيعة تاني ونتحط في وش الشعب عشان حزب أو نظام وفي الآخر نتحاكم،  احنا رفضين إننا نقف قدام الشعب". 

وقال اللواء عبد الموجود لطفي، مدير أمن الإسكندرية في تصريحات  لـ"الوطن": إنه بالفعل اجتمع بعدد من ضباط المديرية الذين كانوا يريدون أن  يتفهموا طبيعة دورهم في الفترة المقبلة ويطالبوا بعدم الدخول في اشتباكات  مع المواطنين. 

وأضاف لطفي "قلت لهم مهمتنا هي الأمن وتأمين كافة المنشآت سواء أكانت تابعة للحرية والعدالة أو غيرها، وحفظ أمن المواطن". 

وأضاف: نحن لا نبادر أبدا باستخدام العنف مع المتظاهرين لكن دورنا هو تأمين المنشآت العامة. 

وقال إن الضباط طالبوا منه ببيان من وزارة الداخلية بطبيعة دورهم في  المرحلة القادمة، وخاصة يوم الثلاثاء القادم، موضحا أنه أكد لهم أن واجبنا  ليس في حاجة إلى بيانات ونحن لا نعمل إلا لحفظ الأمن. 

كانت نيابة الإسكندرية قد أخلت سبيل 26 شخصا من المتهمين بممارسة أعمال شغب ومحاولة اقتحام مقرات لحزب الحرية والعدالة بالإسكندرية.
http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/83978# 


                     التعليقات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قتيل و25 مصاباً في اشتياكات بين الأهالي والإخوان بميدان الساعة بدمنهور التفاصيل بعد قليل على بوابة المصري اليوم*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | مسيرة تطوف التحرير.. والمتظاهرون يهتفون: يسقط حكم المرشد *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*رصد| عاجل| #مصر| طلقات نارية حية فى محيط ميدان الساعة بـ #دمنهور وإصابة العشرات وسط غياب من قوات الأمن*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يحتشدون فى مظاهرة مؤيدة  لقرارات  الرئيس برابعة العدوية.. وشباب الجماعة يهتفون "افرحى يا أم  الشهيد  هنحاكمهم من جديد" و" يا جمال قول لأبوك الثوار هيعدموك".. وشلل  مرورى  بمدينة نصر

  الأحد، 25 نوفمبر  2012 - 21:56






                             جانب من التظاهرة 
كتب محمد حجاج




 
نظم شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وذراعها السياسية حزب  الحرية  والعدالة، مظاهرة حاشدة، عقب صلاة العشاء، اليوم الأحد، أمام مسجد  رابعة  العدوية بمدينة نصر،  لتأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، التى أصدرها  مؤخرا.

ورفع المتظاهرون من شباب الجماعة عددا من الأعلام المصرية وأعلام الجماعة   والحزب، ورددوا عددا من الهتافات منها "طهر طهر فى الإعلام.. ورئيسنا يحمل   الشرعية مش فرعنة ولا ديكتاتورية"، "افرحى يا أم الشهيد هنحاكمهم من  جديد..  وعاش مرسى عاش دم شهيدنا مرحش بلاش". 

وفى السياق ذاته، سادت حالة من الشلل المرورى فى المنطقة المحيطة لرابعة   العدوية، بسبب كثرة أعداد المشاركين فى المظاهرة المؤيدة للرئيس مرسى، وذلك   بعد محاولات شباب الجماعة لتنظيم الحركة المرورية، ولكن مجهوداتهم لم  تفلح  بعد ذلك. 

وردد شباب الإخوان عددا من الهتافات المؤيدة لقرارات الرئيس مرسى منها،   "الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء" و"ارفع إيدك فوق أنت مصرى " و"أحمد زند يا أحمد   زند إحنا بنحب العند وإحنا فى مصر مش فى الهند" و"يا جمال قول لأبوك  الثوار  هيعدموك" و"حرية وعدالة المرسى وراه رجالة". 






اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألغى طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بجامعتى القاهرة وعين شمس مسيرات التأييد للإعلان الدستورى الجديد، وقرارات د.محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، والتى كان من المقرر أن يتم تنظيمها غداً الاثنين داخل الجامعات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى فى اتصال هاتفى بـ"اليوم السابع"، إن القوات المسلحة ليس لها أى علاقة بما يتم تداوله من منشورات أو رسائل يتم تداولها عبر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك "،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد د.محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن الاشتباكات الدائرة حاليا بمدينة دمنهور، بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، أسفرت عن وقوع حالة وفاة و34 مصابا. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

* أمرت نيابة عابدين اليوم الأحد برئاسة المستشار محمد العشماوى بحبس 13 متهماً 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيق وإخلاء سبيل 32 آخرين، حيث وجهت لهم النيابة تهمة البلطجة  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*القبض على 4 أشخاص يحاولون حرق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بطنطا
  تمكنت اللجنة الشعبية القائمة على حراسة مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالغربية من القبض على 4 أشخاص، حاولوا الصعود لمقر الحزب الكائن بشارع البحر أعلى المصرف المتحد، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الإسلامبولى" يحذر من حرب أهلية والإخوان لديها ميلشيات مسلحة
   حذر عصام الإسلامبولى الفقيه الدستورى من تحول المشهد السياسى فى الشارع المصرى إلى أشبه بحرب أهلية، خاصة وأن الإخوان جماعة غير شرعية وأنهم مدربون وقادرون على حمل السلاح ولديهم أسلحة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ارتفعت عدد حالات الإصابات بين القوى الثورية وأنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لأكثر من 70 مصابا بين الطرفين فى حرب الشوارع فى الغربيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*المعتصمون يقيمون منصة للشهيد "جيكا" بميدان التحرير بجوار تمثال عمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار: موسى والبرادعى وصباحى يقودون المسيرات الرافضة لإعلان مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدوء حذر فى مظاهرات الغربية.. وترحيل السجناء إلى السجون العمومية

سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر بين الجانبين من المتظاهرين الذين استمروا لمدة 3 ساعات يرشقون حزب الحرية والعدالة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد خيام المتظاهرين بالتحرير.. وجلب الرمال لتثبيتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار": سنشارك بقوة فى مليونية إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*القبض على 4 بـ"محمد محمود" أحدهم شارك فى حرق المجمع العلمى*


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2012)

* حاله مرضيه تنتاب الرئيس

*
*






فادي طلعت . alkhabrnews

نــوبة صرع وتشنج عصبي شديد تصيب مورسي بعد تلقيـة توبيخ شديد وامر مباشر من رئيس آحد الدول الكبري ودخوله في نوبة بكاء شديد 
هرع طبيب ( م  م ع ) من رئــاسة الجمهورية وأْعطاه مهدآ ومخدر شديد ووضــع شئ ابيض بين  أسنانه لم يتبينه مصدرنا ومن المرجح أنه جــهاز لعدم تحطيمه لأسنانه ( لم  يتعرف مصدرنا علي طبيعته علي وجه التحديد ) وتم ألغاء جميع اعــماله لحين  عودته لحالته الطبيعية وتم صرف الكثير من شرطة رئــاسة الجمهورية الحلقة  الاولي والثانية وامرهــم بعدم الاقتراب من مكان تواجده وتم التشويش بسيارة  التشويش علي الاتصالات في محيط المكان
ونتحدي خــروجه خلال ساعه للجماهير بأي صورة تلفزيونية غير مسجــلة من الآن 
الاثنين 25 نوفمبر الساعة 8،25 بتوقيت القاهرة

المصدر
فادي طلعت . alkhabrnews 

ربنا كبيررررررررر
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"التعليم": لا نية لتعليق الدراسة بسبب مظاهرات الغد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممدوح حمزة يتفقد أحوال المعتصمين بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*جثمان الشهيد جيكا يصل إلى مشرحة زينهم
 والد جيكا: ابنى أول شهداء حكم مرسى.. وهنزل التحرير بكرة
أعلن القائمون على منصة جابر صلاح الشهير بـ"جيكا"، شهيد حركة 6 إبريل، والقريبة من مدخل كوبرى قصر النيل، تأجيل تشييع جثمانه إلى صلاة العصر، وكان مقرر لها عقب صلاة الظهر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسرة جيكا تتهم أمام النيابة الرئيس بالتورط فى قتل ابنهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى الثورية تختار شعار "للثورة شعب يحميها" لمليونية غد

أعلنت القوى الثورية، وما يزيد عن 22 حركة وحزبا، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى المنعقد بمقر حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، مشاركتها فى تظاهرات غد الثلاثاء،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى الثورية تعلن انطلاق 5 مسيرات فى مظاهرات "للثورة شعب يحميها" غدا*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CU6KsR0SzaA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قدم المهندس الاستشارى ممدوح حمزة، منذ قليل، طلبا للنائب العام، لاستخراج تصريح دفن "جيكا"، بعد رفض مستشفى القصر العينى التصريح بدفنه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن القائمون على منصة ميدان التحرير اقتراب قدوم جثمان الشهيد صلاح جابر "جيكا"، فيما تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى تشييع جثمان الشهيد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصادر: مرسى يلتقى قنديل لتأمين المنشآت غداً

توجه الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، إلى مقر قصر الرئاسة "الاتحادية" للقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*شقيق شهيد دمنهور: أحمل الإخوان المسلمين مسئولية مقتل إسلام

حمل أحمد فتحى مسعود شقيق شهيد دمنهور "إسلام فتحى مسعود" جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسئولية قتله، قائلا: " إزاى طفل عنده 15 سنة ينزل تأمين مع الإخوان".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مطالبات بالإسكندرية بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى قبل مواجهات دامية غدًا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"شارات سوداء" على لافتات التحرير حدادا على الشهيد "جيكا"

 قام عدد من المتظاهرين بوضع "شارة سوداء" كبيرة على اللافتات الموجودة بميدان التحرير، وذلك حدادا على روح الشهيد صلاح جابر "جيكا" وإخفاء اسم أى حزب موجودة على اللافتات وذلك بهدف توحيد المطالب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عشرات المتظاهرين يشكلون دروعا بشرية استعدادا لاستقبال جثمان "جيكا"

شكل العشرات من المتظاهرين عصر اليوم الاثنين، دروعا بشريا، بمنتصف شارع محمد محمود، أمام مدرسة الليسيه الفرنسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية: متظاهرو التحرير غدا لن يساووا قطرة فى بحر الإسلاميين

قال الدكتور خالد سعيد المنسق العام للجبهة السلفية، إن جميع التيارات السياسية المعارضة للإعلان الدستورى التى ستحتشد غدا فى ميدان التحرير لن تساوى قطرة فى بحر الإسلاميين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"أطباء التحرير": 120 مصابا استقبلهم المستشفى الميدانى بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"إنقاذ الثورة" ينظم مسيرات غداً للقصر الجمهورى لإسقاط إعلان مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*باسل عادل: الشهيدان "جابر وإسلام" ضحية لقرارات الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت مصادر قضائية إن الرئيس محمد مرسى طالب النائب العام طلعت عبد الله بفتح التحقيق بقضية مقتل جابر محمد صلاح الشهير بـ"جيكا" عضو حركة 6 أبريل، والذى لقى مصرعه أمس فى أحداث محمد محمود بطلقات خرطوش وتقديم المتهمين بالمحاكمة العاجلة.*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال مصدر في الخارجية الأمريكية، إن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما، يراهن على الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي، ليس فقط للخروج من المشكلة الحالية مع المعارضة المصرية؛ ولكن لمساعدته في تقريب وجهات النظر بين العرب وإسرائيل، مع بداية أربع سنوات أخرى لأوباما في البيت الأبيض.*
*وأضاف المصدر، في تصريحات لصحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية، نشرتها اليوم: "خلال حرب الصواريخ بين إسرائيل وحماس، تحدّث الرئيسان أوباما ومرسي مرات كثيرة بالهاتف ولفترات طويلة، يبدو أن أوباما ليس فقط ممتنا لمرسي لدوره في التوسط بين حماس وإسرائيل، لكنه أيضا يريده حليفا خلال السنوات الأربع القادمة".*
*أكّد: "لا تنسَ أن أوباما تعامل مع الرئيس السابق، محمد حسني مبارك، ولم يكن متحمسا له؛ لأنه يعرف أنه لم يكن يعبّر عن رغبات المصريين الحقيقية".*
*وأشار إلى تناقض خطاب أوباما في عام 2009 عن الحرية والديمقراطية للعرب والمسلمين: "الآن، بعد الثورة في مصر وبعد صعود الإسلاميين إلى الحكم، أيضا لم يكن أوباما متحمسا؛ خوفا من عداء إسلامي مصري لإسرائيل، وإلغاء الإسلاميين لاتفاقية كامب ديفيد للسلام بين مصر وإسرائيل؛ لكن أوباما تفاءل لدور مرسي في غزة، وأعتقد أنه أُعجِب لما رآه شخصية إسلامية معتدلة، ودكتورا في الهندسة درس في أمريكا، وبعض أولاده مواطنون أمريكيون".*


----------



## BITAR (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*[YOUTUBE]OVWq8Rq5xBs#! [/YOUTUBE]*​*تتجه الآن السيارة التي تحمل جثمان جابر صلاح، جيكا، إلى شارع محمد محمود، وسط سلاسل بشري على جانبي الطريق.*
*وسيتم إنزال الجثمان في شارع محمد محمود، وصلاة الجنازة عليه هناك.*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*444 مصاباً وحالتا وفاة حصيلة"أزمة الإعلان الدستورى"بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قرر قاضى المعارضات المستشار هشام فاروق بمحكمة عابدين وأمانة سر عادل حنفى، اليوم الاثنين، إخلاء سبيل 21 متهما فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بشارع محمد محمود وشارع قصر العينى بضمان محل إقامتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*العشرات من أقارب جيكا يهتفون: حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك يا مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أصدقاء "جيكا" يحملون جثمانه ويرددون "فى الجنة يا جابر"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل جثمان الشهيد جيكا ميدان التحرير، منذ قليل، فى الوقت الذى يستعد فيه المئات من المحتشدين بالميدان لمراسم تشييعه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أدى الآلاف صلاة الجنازة على الشهيد جابر صلاح "جيكا" بمسجد عمر مكرم، وعدد من أصدقاء الشهيد بإغلاق أبواب المسجد بعد امتلائه*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*إنتقد إبراهيم الهضيبى حفيد المرشد العام السابق للإخوان المسلمين , الإعلان الدستوري لرئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي , والمنتمي إلي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين , متسائلا : لما إعلان يكون أدى لهذا الانقسام فى البلد ، بل وقف ضده أهم القامات القانونية القريبة من التيار الإسلامى على الإطلاق وهو المستشار طارق البشرى وعدد كبير جدا من رفقاء الميدان الذين صوتوا لمرسى ودعموه فى جولة الإعادة وبعدين تبحث فلا تجد من الإخوان من رفضه إلا الصحفي "الاخواني"محمد عبد القدوس ، ده يعبر عن إيه فى الجماعة ؟ 

هذه ظاهره غير صحية تعبر عن وفاة العقل النقدى إكلينيكيا فى الجماعة بل وعن حس فاشى حقيقى.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاون تى فى جايبه بث مباشر لجنازة الشهيد جيكا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية: لن نتدخل لإنصاف قوى على أخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*50 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين مليونيات رفض وتأييد "إعلان مرسى" غداً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة بالمنطقة المركزية العسكرية لـ"اليوم السابع " أن القوات المسلحة لن تدفع بأى تشكيلات أو قوات غدا لتأمين أى تظاهرات أو المشاركة فى أى أحداث لها علاقة بما يحدث*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الجيزة" تنتهى من أعمال الإنارة والنظافة استعدادا لمليونية الإخوان​**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أدى الآلاف من أهالى مدينة دمنهور صلاة الجنازة على الشهيد "إسلام فتحى مسعود" الذى استشهد أمس بمدينة دمنهور، وذلك بمسجد الهداية، ولجأ العديد من المتظاهرين إلى أداء الصلاة خارج المسجد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن نادر بكار المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب النور مشاركة الحزب فى المليونية التى دعت إليها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين غدا أمام جامعة القاهرة تأييدا للإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة جثمان جيكا تتجه لـ"عابدين"..والمشيعون يهتفون: لا إله إلا الله

تسير الآن مسيرة جثمان الشهيد جابر صلاح "جيكا"، بشارع محمد محمود فى طريقها إلى منطقة عابدين، والتى ينتمى إليها الشهيد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أطلق شباب حزب المصريين الأحرار مبادرة لنزع الأعلام الحزبية من جميع الخيام والمنصات بميدان التحرير، ووضع أعلام وشارات سوداء حداداً على استشهاد جابر صلاح "جيكا" عضو حركة 6 أبريل.*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*النائب العام: الاخوان والسلفيين لا يخافون الله
البرادعي:مرسي "فرعون مصر الجديد" ومايقوم به لم يفعله مبارك..ولا أستبعد نزول الجيش للشارع
مسيرة جيكا نحو ترب "الوزير"..وعم الشهيد : من يحب جابر يجعل دمه لعنة علي من قتله
«صباحي» أثناء مشاركته في الجنازة «جيكا» رمز من رموز الثورة
تهديدات من قنديل وتصريح شديد اللهجه للمتظاهرين غدا
عمرو موسى على تويتر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام المتظاهرون المشاركون فى مسيرة تشييع جثمان الشهيد جابر صلاح الشهير بـ"جيكا"، والمتجهة إلى مدافن أسرته بالقلعة، بتمزيق اللافتات الانتخابية للرئيس محمد مرسى الموجودة فى طريقهم، داعين كل من علق لافتة للرئيس لإزالتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشيعو "جيكا" يرشقون قسم الدرب الأحمر بالحجارة احتجاجا على الداخلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*حذرت السفارة الأمريكية على موقع السفارة المواطنين الأمريكيين من التواجد بالقرب من ميدان سيمون، القريب من مقرها، نظرا لاستمرار الاشتباكات طوال مساء أمس الأحد، وقالت إن جميع الخدمات مفتوحة أمامهم باستثناء خدمة التأشيرات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة جثمان الشهيد جابر صلاح "جيكا" إلى مدافن باب الوزير، بمشاركة الآلاف من المتظاهرين وعدد كبير من الشخصيات العامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*غداً.. جامعة القاهرة تنهى المحاضرات 2 ظهراً بسبب مليونية الإخوان

أكد الدكتور عز الدين أبو ستيت، نائب رئيس جامعة القاهرة، أن الجامعة قررت أن يكون آخر موعد للمحاضرات غداً، الثلاثاء، فى تمام الساعة الثانية ظهراً، لتغلق الجامعة بعدها البوابات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة جثمان الشهيد جابر صلاح "جيكا"، إلى منطقة القلعة، فى طريقها لتشييعه إلى مثواه الأخير بمدافن باب الوزير، وسط ترديد الآلاف، هتاف: "لا إله إلا الله الشهيد حبيب الله".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الفريق شفيق: الوضع الحالى يشبه ما قبل 25 يناير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل 12 ناشطا اتهموا باقتحام مقار الحرية والعدالة بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*النيابة تبدأ التحقق مع 14 متهماً فى أحداث محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألقت قوات أمن البحيرة القبض على 7 مواطنين، بتهمة التجمهر والتظاهر أمام مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بميدان الساعة بمدينة دمنهور، وقيامهم بالتراشق بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *إنتقد إبراهيم الهضيبى حفيد المرشد العام السابق للإخوان المسلمين , الإعلان الدستوري لرئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسي , والمنتمي إلي جماعة الإخوان المسلمين , متسائلا : لما إعلان يكون أدى لهذا الانقسام فى البلد ، بل وقف ضده أهم القامات القانونية القريبة من التيار الإسلامى على الإطلاق وهو المستشار طارق البشرى وعدد كبير جدا من رفقاء الميدان الذين صوتوا لمرسى ودعموه فى جولة الإعادة وبعدين تبحث فلا تجد من الإخوان من رفضه إلا الصحفي "الاخواني"محمد عبد القدوس ، ده يعبر عن إيه فى الجماعة ؟
> 
> هذه ظاهره غير صحية تعبر عن وفاة العقل النقدى إكلينيكيا فى الجماعة بل وعن حس فاشى حقيقى.
> *



*محمد عبد القدوس رفض الإعلان الدستورى ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة اليوم في الساعه 7 م من أمام محطة ترام سيدي جابر بالإسكندرية ضد قرارت مرسى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام منذ قليل موظفو نيابة العاشر من رمضان بمحافظة الشرقية، بتقديم إعلان رسمى للمستشار عماد مراد مدير النيابة العامة بالعاشر من رمضان، يعلنون فيه تعليق العمل بدءا من اليوم لحين إشعار آخر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قضاة الإسكندرية فى برقية للقضاء الأعلى: القضاة لا يذهبون لقصر الرئاسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل آلاف المتظاهرين المشاركين فى تشييع جنازة جيكا إلى ميدان التحرير، بعد أن تم تشييع جثمانه، وأدوا صلاة المغرب ثم قرءوا الفاتحة على روح الشهداء فى ثورة 25 يناير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ينظم طلاب حركة 6 إبريل جبهة أحمد ماهر، بجامعات القاهرة وعين شمس وحلوان مسيرة من جامعة القاهرة لميدان التحرير، غداً الثلاثاء الساعة 2 ظهراً*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (26 نوفمبر 2012)

> *قال مصدر في الخارجية الأمريكية، إن الرئيس الأمريكي باراك أوباما، يراهن على الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي*



راهن بكام؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياسر على: الرئيس يؤكد على حرية التظاهر السلمى وتأمين المنشآت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفى الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، إصدار أى تكليفات للجيش بمهمة حفظ الأمن، خلال مظاهرات الغد، مشيرا إلى أن الأمر منوط بوزارة الداخلية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*تتواصل المناوشات بشكل متقطع بين المتظاهرين والأمن فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية، وأشعل المتظاهرون إحدى الأشجار أمام السفارة الأمريكيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يبدأون مظاهرات تأييد مرسى أمام "الحصرى" بـ6 أكتوبر

نظم العشرات من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة، مظاهرة لتأييد قرارات الدكتور مرسى، أمام مسجد الحصرى بميدان الحصرى بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر مساء اليوم، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​ 
*كدااااااااااااااااااااااااااب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*
	علمت "الأقباط متحدون" من مصادر مقربة من الشاب "أحمد نجيب" الذي أصيب،  أمس بطلق نارى بالرأس في الاشتباكات التي حدثت بين المتظاهرين والشرطة،  بجوار مسجد "عمرو مكرم"، ونقل على إثر إصابته إلى مستشفى الهلال الأحمر،  أنه قد توفي إكلينيكيًّا، بعد أن توقفت جميع أعضائه عن العمل، وفي انتظار  إعلان الوفاة رسميًّا، وذهاب جثمانه للمشرحة؛ للاستعداد لتشييع جثمانه إلى  مثواه الأخير.




* *

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عاجل سقوط ثالث شهيد للإعلان الدستوري الجديد.. وفاة أحمد نجيب إكلينيكيًّا!* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة من التحرير لميدان عابدين للمشاركة فى عزاء "جيكا"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رصد|  #الغربية| عاجل| مراسلنا| محاولات لمجموعة من البلطجية لاقتحام مقر حزب  الحرية والعدالة بطنطا ، واحتجاز عدد من أعضاء الحزب  داخل المقر الآن دون  تواجد للشرطة حتى الآن*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رصد|  عاجل |#بورسعيد| اشتباكات بين أهالى بورسعيد وبين أهالى زرزارة واحراق  الخيام التابعة لمعتصمى أهالى زرزارة التى احتلت شوارع المحافظة 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*




**قذف قوات الأمن و"الحرية والعدالة" بالحجازة أثناء تشييع جثمان "جيكا"
           قام مجموعة من المشاركين في تشييع جنازة الشهيد "جيكا" بإلقاء الحجارة على  قوات الأمن المتواجدة عند شارع نوبار، ورددوا "الداخلية بلطجية"، فاتخذت  قوات الأمن وضع الاستعداد، لكن لم تحدث اشتباكات وتجاوزت الجنازة هذه  المنطقة، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الجنازة ستمر في طريق عودتها على نفس  الشارع.      وفى نفس السياق قام اثنان أيضًا من المشاركين بالجنازة بقذف مقر حزب  الحرية والعدالة، بمنطقة الدرب الأحمر، بالحجارة أثناء مرور الجنازة بها،  في طريقها إلى منظقة باب الوزير المثوى الأخير لـ"جيكا".

    المصدر : الوطن        * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*                 18 حركة وحزب سياسي يعلنون خريطة مسيرات مليونية الغد ضد الاعلان الدستوري*
*                     الإثنين 26 نوفمبر 2012 - 8:07 م                           مصر * 
*



                             مظاهرات * 
*استمرارا لحالة التصعيد ضد الاعلان الدستوري  الجديد الذي أصدره الرئيس   محمد مرسي ، أعلنت 18 حركة وحزب سياسي في مصر  عن خريطة فعاليات مليونية  الغد تحت عنوان “للثورة شعب يحميها” والتي تتضمن  3 مسيرات رئيسية تنطلق  الساعة الخامسة مساء من مسجد مصطفي محمود بحي  المهندسين ومسجد الفتح بمنطقة  رمسيس ودوران شبرا للتوجه نحو ميدان التحرير  ، بجانب مسيرتان مهنيتان  لأعضاء نقابتي المحامين والصحفين تنطلقا الساعة  الواحدة ظهرا الي الميدان .*
*وقال محمد عبدالعزيز عضو المكتب التنفيذي للتيار الشعبي ان القوي   الثورية ستحتشد في الميدان وتعلن الاعتصام من خلال بحث سبل التصعيد لحين   الاستجابة لمطالبها الاربعة التي صدرت بها بيان القوى السياسية والثورية في   مؤتمر عقد عصر أمس بمقر حزب التحالف الشعبي بوسط القاهرة والتي يأتي على   رأسها ضرورة سحب الرئيس بشكل فورى للاعلان الدستورى الذى يمثل انقلابا على   المسار الديمقراطى ويخلق فرعون جديد على رأس السلطة فى مصر .*
*وأضاف البيان في مطالبه القصاص العادل والناجز لشهداء الثورة عبر مشروع   جاد للعدالة الانتقالية ، وليس عبر قانون تصفية الثورة المسمى بقانون  حماية  مكتسبات الثورة الملئ بالكوارث مثل منح النائب العام سلطات واسعة   واستثنائية ، لافتا الي انة من الأولى بسلطة تتحدث عن السعى للقصاص   المبادرة فورا لتحمل مسئولية وقف سيل الدماء والاعتداء على الثوار   والمتظاهرين فى ميادين الثورة فى التحرير ومحافظات مصر .*
*واكد عبدالعزيز علي ان المطالب تشمل البدء فورا فى خطة واضحة لتطهير   الداخلية واعادة هيكلتها وإعادة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية الحالية للدستور   التى تعبر بشكل واضح عن جوهر مشكلة سعى طرف واحد للهيمنة واقصاء باقى   الأطراف الوطنية من عملية كتابة دستور للثورة يشارك فيها القطاعات الرئيسية   فى مصر يعبر ويضمن العدالة الاجتماعية والحرية.*
*وحملت القوي الثورية مسئولية الانفلات والعنف والاشتباكات المتصاعدة   والمتواصلة على مدار الأيام الماضية الي  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية   والحكومة الحالية ووزارة الداخلية والأجهزة الأمنية .*
*وأضاف محمد واكد عضو الجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية ان مصر مقبلة   علي كارثة لانها ليست مجرد مشكلة بين جانبين وانما مقدمة لحرب اهلية  ,محملا  المسئولية لصانع القرار في بلاده ، رافضا جميع المبررات التي  تقدمها مؤسسة  الرئاسة حول الاعلان الدستوري والتي تحمل العديد من  التناقضات بين الوعود  باعادة المحاكمات وربطها بتحصين مجلس الشوري .*
*وقع على البيان عدد من القوى السياسية التي أعلنت عن مشاركتها في   المليونية والتي يأتي أبرزها التيار الشعبى المصرى وأحزاب الدستور والتحالف   الشعبى الاشتراكى والمصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى والكرامة والمصريين   الأحرار ومصر الحرية والاشتراكيين الثوريين والجبهة القومية للعدالة   والديمقراطية واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو وحركة 6 أبريل وحركة 6 أبريل (الجبهة   الديمقراطية) وحركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية وحركة المصرى الحر   والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير وحركة كفاية والجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى وحركة   ثورة اللوتس.*
*فيما كانت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين قد قررت تغيير مكان تظاهراتها التي   خصصت له ميدان عابدين ، لينقل إلى ميدان النهضة المقابل لجامعة القاهرة .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*ندد المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير بوفاة الضحية الثالثة أحمد نجيب "إكلينيكيا، وردد المتظاهرون الهتافات فور إعلان المنصة الرئيسية عن وفاته، والذى أصيب بطلقة فى رأسه استقرت فى المخ.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*رسمياً.. الجماعة الإسلامية تشارك فى مظاهرات جامعة القاهرة لتأييد مرسى

أعلنت الجماعة الإسلامية، مشاركتها فى المظاهرات التأييدية أمام جامعة القاهرة، والمقررة غدا، الثلاثاء، دعماً لقرارات الرئيس ودعماً لاستقرار البلاد، حسب بيانها.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ندد المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير بوفاة الضحية الثالثة أحمد نجيب "إكلينيكيا، وردد المتظاهرون الهتافات فور إعلان المنصة الرئيسية عن وفاته، والذى أصيب بطلقة فى رأسه استقرت فى المخ.*


*ياللا ياعم الدكتور*
*ورينا بقى نيابة الثورة هتحقق أزاى فى الجريمة دى*
*وهتحددوا المجرم ازاى ..ومين اللى أصدر قرار بضرب النار فى المليان ؟*
*منتظرينك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخلية تُحذر: سنستخدم حق الدفاع الشرعي عن منشآت الدولة

 الإثنين 2012/11/26[COLOR=#C20808 !important] 8:46 م

 محيط - وكالات: 
  أكدت وزارة الداخلية أنه في ضوء الأوضاع الراهنة التي يمر بها الوطن  العزيز، وما تنطوي عليه من مخاطر وتحديات، فإنها تؤكد على احترام حق  التظاهر والاعتصام السلمي الذي يراعى حقوق وحريات الآخرين، وأنها ملتزمة  بدورها في تأمين وحماية مؤسسات الدولة والمنشآت الأمنية والهامة والممتلكات  وبما يكفل سلامة وأمن المواطنين.

 وأوضحت وزارة الداخلية؛ في بيان  لها مساء اليوم الاثنين، أنه في ضوء الدعوات المختلفة للتظاهر غدا، فإنها  تؤكد على التزامها بدورها في تأمين المنشآت، وأنها ستستخدم حقها في الدفاع  الشرعي بما كفله لها الدستور والقانون، لافتة إلى أن الأجهزة الأمنية تحمل  المحرضين والمعتدين على تلك المنشآت نتائج أفعالهم واعتداءاتهم.

  وأضافت أن محاولات البعض إعادة إنتاج صورة ذهنية للشرطة لدى الرأي العام  بأنها لا تزال أداة قمع يشكل تجاوزا على الحقيقة وبخس للجهود المضنية التي  بذلها رجال الشرطة وتضحيات الشهداء والمصابين خلال الفترة الماضية فداء  لأمن بلدهم.

 وناشدت وزارة الداخلية المواطنين الشرفاء من أبناء  هذا الوطن التواصل مع الأجهزة الأمنية بما لديهم من معلومات في سبيل تحقيق  أمنهم وأمن بلدهم.

 المحيط
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*الآثار تشكل غرفة عمليات لمتابعة الأوضاع الأمنية بالمواقع والمتاحف
شكل الدكتور محمد إبراهيم، وزير الآثار، غرفة عمليات خاصة برئاسته وتضم جميع رؤساء قطاعات الوزارة لإجراء متابعة بصفة مستمرة مع كافة مديرى المواقع والمتاحف الأثرية للوقوف على الأوضاع الأمنية بها لحظة بلحظة، h*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kU-49k8Kwfs#![/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*خبر كارثه 

6 ابريل تنظم مسيره طلابيه غدا الثلاثاء من امام جامعه القاهره

*
[YOUTUBE]LG5EK_vPmq0#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعى يشارك الآن فى عزاء الشهيد جابر صلاح فى ميدان عابدين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*«صباحي»: سنبقى في «التحرير» حتى إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري*











 














قال حمدين صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبي،  الإثنين، إن  الاحتجاجات بميدان التحرير ستستمر لحين إسقاط الإعلان  الدستوري الذي أصدره  الرئيس محمد مرسي، موسعًا سلطاته، الخميس الماضي.
وأضاف «قرارنا  أننا مستمرون في الميدان لن نبرحه قبل إسقاط هذا الإعلان غير الدستوري».
وتابع في مؤتمر صحفي، شارك فيه سياسيون ونشطاء «مصر لن تقبل ديكتاتورًا جديدًا لأنها أسقطت الديكتاتور القديم من قبل».
ومن المقرر أن تخرج مسيرة للحركات الطلابية من أمام جامعة   القاهرة إلى ميدان التحرير، الثلاثاء، في الساعة الثالثة عصرًا، للمشاركة   في مليونية رفض الإعلان الدستوري، فيما ستبدأ فعاليات مليونية جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين لتأييد الإعلان الدستوري، اعتبارًا من الخامسة بعد العصر


المصرى اليوم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل من نادر بكار بشأن احتمال تأجيل مليونية الغد !!
2012-11-26 21:32:15​* *




* *
لميس الحديدي: على عهدة التليفزيون المصري تصريحات على لسان نادر بكار بشأن احتمال تأجيل مليونية الغد لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين​* *





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى برنامج القاهره اليوم تأكيد على تأجيل مليونية الاخوان *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فى برنامج القاهره اليوم تأكيد على تأجيل مليونية الاخوان *



*يبقي اكيد علشان يتفرغوا لضرب الثوار في التحرير 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قررت جماعة الأخوان ألغاء تظاهرتهم غداً ........ ليه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحي: المظاهرات ستخرج من كل مكان..بدوي: لا تفاوض مع السلطة   *





 




                 جانب من المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني    


قال حمدين صباحي،رئيس التيار الشعبي، إن مظاهرات غدًا الثلاثاء، ستخرج من   كل مكان في مصر، من أجل رفض الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسي   مؤخرًا.
وأضاف صباحي، في المؤتمر الصحفي، الذي سبقه اجتماع لرموز   جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني، الإثنين، بمركز إعداد القادة بالعجوزة، أن التحرير   غدًا سيعود كما كان نموذج لمصر التي نحبها ونراهن عليها، قائلًا "لن نقبل   ديكتاتورًا جديدًا بعد أن أسقطنا ديكتاتور قديم".
وأكد السيد البدوي،  رئيس حزب الوفد، أنه لا تفاوض مع  السلطة إلا بعد إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري  أولًا، معلنًا عن رفضه التام لهذا  الإعلان.
وفي هذا السياق، أكدت   الجبهة في بيان لها، أن حقوق  الشهداء و المصابين تأتي في قانون وليس في  مبدأ  عام في إعلان دستوري، وأن  التبرير من قبل الحرية والعدالة بأن مقاومة  الرموز الكبيرة في الدولة هو  بداية محاربة الفساد هي نفس اللغة التي  استعملها الرئيس المخلوع من قبل  حيث أن الحديث عن وجود انقلاب أو مؤامرة هي  نفس لغة النظام البائد.
حضر الاجتماع كل من حمدين صباحي، مؤسس  التيار الشعبي، عمرو  موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، الدكتور محمد أبو الغار، رئيس  الحزب المصري  الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، السيد البدوي، رئيس حزب الوفد،  الإعلامي مجدي  الجلاد، الإعلامية أماني الخياط، الإعلامي حسين عبد الغني،  كريمة الحفناوي  وكيل مؤسسي حزب التحالف الشعبي، الممثل محمود قابيل.


مصراوي
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*عدول الاخوان عن مليونيتهم المزعومة مقلق. سيرسلون ميليشياتهم لكسرنا ثم يقولون: منزلناش. أقول لهم: لا أحد يحمل السلاح سواكم.

 فاطمة ناعوت*





**************
لسه كنت بقول كده من شويه في رد علي استاذ صوت صارخ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GovgaxhI-j0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أبوالغار: الأخوان أرسلوا رسائل نصية تؤكد أن حماس ستضرب المتظاهرين غدا*
*



* *قال محمد أبوالغار رئيس حزب المصري الديموقراطي: "القضية حياة  أو موت.. يا نعيش كلنا يا نموت كلنا، ولن نتفاوق لأن التفاوض مع الأخوان  كارثة، ومش هنخاف منهم خاصة بعد أن أرسلوا رسائل هاتفية للناس تحذرهم من  النزول للتحرير بدعوى أن حماس سترسل رجالها لضرب وقتل المتظاهرين"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*



 أدان  ائتلاف أقباط مصر ما حدث لقيادات فرعه بأسيوط من ضرب وخطف وسحل على يد  بلطجية الإخوان المسلمين بأسيوط، وتابع ائتلاف أقباط مصر ما حدث في الشارع  السياسي بأسيوط خلال الأيام الماضية من اعتداءات متكررة على القوى المدنية  خلال مسيراتها السلمية إذ كان فرع الائتلاف بأسيوط من ضمن المشاركين معهم  بشكل واضح، فحدث في يوم الجمعة أن تواجدت القوى المدنية بميدان أحمد جلال  (المنفذ سابقاً). 
أكد  الائتلاف في بيان أصدره مساء اليوم الاثنين قيام شباب الإخوان المسلمين  بترديد شعارات دينية، وإلقاء الحجارة عليهم معتبرين إياهم من فلول النظام  البائد، وأصيب منهم كيرلس الشاعر من أعضاء اللجنة التنظيمية بالائتلاف  بكدمة في الكتف الأيمن، أيضاً عند وصولهم لشارع الجمهورية خاصةً أمام عيادة  رئيس الملائكة وأثناء تأدية الثوار لصلاة العصر، كان إخوانهم المصريين  المسيحيين يحموهم وهذا المشهد الرائع الذي يذكرنا بثورة 25 يناير المجيدة،  قام شباب الإخوان المسلمين بسبهم بحجة أن صلاتهم استغرقت أكثر من ساعة  متواصلة !! بعدها حدث نوع من الاحتكاك بين الثوار المدنيين والجماعة . 
وأشار  إلى أنه في يوم السبت الماضي تحركت مسيرة أخرى من ميدان المنفذ متجهةً إلى  مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة وقبل وصول الشباب الأعزل قام شباب الإخوان بفتح  أنبوبة إطفاء الحريق في وجههم وقاموا بالتعدي عليهم مستخدمين شوماً وعصياً  وصواعق كهربائية، وتم خطف أحمد عبد الظاهر منسق لجنة المواطنة وسحله ووضعه  في مقر الحزب وبعدها تم تسلميه إلى قسم ثان بأسيوط، وادعوا أنه دخل مقر  الحزب لإحراقه! 
وأضاف  الائتلاف في بيان أنه عند تواجد الشباب المدني أمام قسم ثان تم الاعتداء  على المنسق العام كيرلس العشاي بصواعق كهربائية وبالأيدي وأصيب بقطع في  الوجه، وذلك لأنه كان بداخل القسم ليأخذ رقم المحضر الخاص بأحد الشباب  الذين تم إصابتهم بقطع رأسي ناتج عن اعتداءات شباب الإخوان . 
وأوضح  الائتلاف أن الاعتداءات المتكررة على الشباب المدني بأسيوط وعلى أعضاء  وكوادر ائتلاف أقباط مصر بأسيوط يمثل خطراً كبيراً على حرية الرأي، وطالب  ائتلاف أقباط مصر بإلغاء الإعلان المسمى بالدستوري، والتحقيق الجاد والفوري  في تلك الأحداث ومعاقبة المتهمين في الاعتداء على الثوار المدنيين، وعدم  توريط منسق لجنة المواطنة أحمد عبد الظاهر في أي قضايا متعلقة بالأمر




​**

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام حزب المصريين الأحرار بعمل شاشة عرض بميدان التحرير وذلك لعرض القنوات التليفزيونية وبعض الأفلام التسجيلية عن الشهيد "جيكا"، وأحداث الثورة منذ بدايتها وحتى النهاية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*والد "جيكا": الأمن قتل ابنى بتعليمات من الإخوان
  قال صلاح جابر، والد الشهيد جابر الشهير بـ " جيكا"، إن نجله أصيب بتهتك فى الكبد والرئة والرأس برصاص الشرطة لافتا إلى أن نجله ذهب إلى التظاهر فى شارع محمد محمود اعتراضا على تجاهل الدولة للقصاص من قتلة الشهداء*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعرض عدد كبير من المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير، إلى حالات اختناق شديدة، وإغماءات، وذلك بعد أن أطلقت قوات الأمن قنابل مسيلة للدموع بكثافة بالقرب من محيط السفارة الأمريكية. *​
*وشهد محيط السفارة الأمريكية حالة من الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين وتتواجد سيارات إسعاف نقلت العديد من الإغماءات بداية من محيط الجامعة الأمريكية وقصر العينى، وجارى ملاحقات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين حتى مقدمة كوبرى كورنيش النيل من ناحية الميدان.**واكد شهود عيان من المتظاهرين بالميدان أن هذه الغازات المستخدمة من قبل قوات الأمن لأول مرة يتعرضوا لها.* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن تطلق مواد كيماوية على المتظاهرين بمحيط عمر مكرم لتفريقهم

أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة فى ميدان "بوليفار" فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، مواد غريبة على المتظاهرين المتواجدين بمحيط مسجد عمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تراجع حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بمحيط عمر مكرم

انخفضت حدة الاشتباكات بمحيط مسجد عمر مكرم، فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، حيث تراجعت قوات الأمن إلى ميدان "سيمون بوليفار"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تكثيف أمنى فى الشوارع المؤدية لميدان التحرير استعداداً لمليونية اليوم

كثفت الأجهزة الأمنية بوزارة الداخلية من قواتها فى الشوارع والميادين، حيث نشرت العديد من الأكمنة فى الشوارع المؤدية إلى ميدان التحرير ومنطقة وسط البلد، وذلك لتفتيش المتظاهرين المتوجهين إلى الميدان استعداداً لمليونية رفض الإعلان الدستورى  *


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2012)

عدم نزول الاخوان هو امتصاص لغضب القوى الليبرالية وارادت الا تجتمع بصورة ضخمة فى مواجهتها
يريدون ان يمر اليوم كما مرت تظاهرات الليبرالين السابقة
نزولهم يعنى نزول عدد اكبر كان لن يوجد فى عدم وجودهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عقد المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، هدنة مع قوات الأمن المركزى لتهدئة الأوضاع، ووقف المناوشات والاشتباكات بين الطرفين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يفرج عن مجموعة من المتظاهرين بعد ساعات من احتجازهم

أفرجت قوات الأمن، اليوم، عن مجموعة من المتظاهرين الذين تم احتجازهم عقب مشاركتهم بمظاهرات الليلة الماضية، بعد المفاوضات التى أجراها معهم عدد من المتظاهرين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*دروع بشرية من المتظاهرين بالتحرير لمنع الاشتباك مع الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اللافتات المناهضة للمرشد والرايات السوداء تخيم على ميدان التحرير*


----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*و بدء الإنقلاب ..................

قال ثروت الخرباوي، المحامى بالنقض والقيادي الإخواني السابق، إن قرارات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الأخيرة والتي جاءت بتأجيل مليونية تأييد قرارات رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى، بعد الإعلان عنها ليست لحقن الدماء كما زعموا. 

وأضاف الخرباوي أن "السبب الحقيقي وراء هذا التأجيل هو عدم تمكنهم من الحشد الكافي لأعضاء الجماعة من مختلف المحافظات، وذلك بعد أن رفض الأعضاء بالمحافظات ترك مقراتهم والحضور إلي القاهرة خوفًا من حرق المقرات، مؤكدين ضرورة تواجدهم في تلك الفترة الحرجة لحماية المقرات". 

في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الأهرام"، أكد الخرباوي أن الإخوان ليس لديهم أي جمهور علي أرض الواقع، وأن حشودهم تنحصر في أعضائهم فقط، مشيرًا إلي أن الحشد الذي قاموا به من حزب النور "السلفيين" والجماعة الاسلامية بالقاهرة والجيزة لم يتجاوز الـ7 آلاف عضو، ولذلك تم تأجيل التظاهرة وليس الإلغاء وهنا الفرق واضح، فإذا كانت حقيقة الأمر هو عدم إراقة دماء المصريين لكان الإعلان هو إلغاء تظاهرة التأييد؟ ولكن السبب الحقيقي وراء التأجيل هو عدم فضح أمرهم أمام المجتمع وظهور قلة عددهم، ولذلك تراجعوا حتي يتمكنوا من الحشد بشكل أكبر فيما بعد. 

وأشار الخرباوي إلي أن تلك المعلومات حصل عليها من أصدقاء له مازالوا منتمين للجماعة بمختلف المحافظات. 

وأكد الخرباوي، أن مكتب الإرشاد هو المسئول الأول والأخير عن إصدار الإعلان الدستوري وهو يدفع بالرئيس للتصعيد من أجل الحصول علي كل السلطات، والسيطرة علي مفاصل الدولة وتحويلها إلي تابعين لهم، مشيرًا إلي أن الرئيس لن يتمكن من الصمود أمام الضغط الشعبي كلما زاد. 

وأوضح الخرباوي أن الرئيس محمد مرسي قد سقطت عنه الشرعية بالفعل وبات خارج قصر الرئاسة، بعد حنثه باليمين الذي أقسم عليه باحترام القانون والدستور، أي الإعلان المكمل الذي صدر في 30 مارس لعام 2011، والذي أقسم علي احترام القانون والدستور، مضيفاً أنه تمت إقامة نحو 12 دعوي قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري تتضمن فيها فقد شرعية للرئيس. 

وحول كيفية إذا ما تم إصدار حكم محكمة القضاء الإداري بفقد الشرعية للرئيس، ما هي الجهة المنوطة بتطبيق هذا القرار، أكد الخرباوي أنه طبقًا للقانون في هذا الشأن يكون المنوط به هو النائب العام الذي يكلف من محكمة القضاء الإداري بالتحقيق في تلك القضية، باعتبارها "خيانة عظمى للبلاد"، والمعروف بها في قانون العقوبات والمنصوص عليها في الإعلان الدستوري الذي صدر في 30 مارس. 

واعتبر الخرباوي أن النائب العام الحالي لم يقم بمهامه، نظرًا لأنه مجرد موظف تابع للرئيس وجماعته، ولن يقوم بتلك المهام، ولكن هناك أشياء أخري مهمة كوجود السلطة التنفيذية لتطبيق هذا الحكم إذا صدر ولكنها بأيدي رئيس الجمهورية الذي حرص علي أن تكون معه تحسبًا لهذا الأمر، لذلك يصعب تنفيذه، إلا من خلال وسيلة واحدة وهي اندلاع ثورة أخري كالتي خرجت علي مبارك والضغط الشعبي أو انقلاب عسكري لحماية الشعب والشرعية الدستورية والقانونية. 

ولم يستبعد الخرباوي اندلاع ثورة جديدة في القريب العاجل نظرًا للظروف الاقتصادية التي تمر بها البلاد، مشيرًا إلي أن المصريين لم يخرجوا هذه المرة من أجل الإعلان الدستوري أو الحرية أو السياسة، بل سيخرجون من أجل انهيار لقمة العيش، وسحق الطبقة العليا للطبقة الدنيا، وتفتت الطبقة المتوسطة، وتراجع الحالة الاقتصادية وعجز الموازنة العامة للبلاد التي وصلت إلي 69 مليار جنيه بعد أن كانت العام الماضي 27 مليار جنيه، وكل ذلك بسبب أن الرئيس منذ توليه مسئولية البلاد لا يوجه جهوده تجاه تحقيق المصالح الاقتصادية للمواطنين وحل مشاكلهم بل لكيفية الحصول علي السلطة وعدم التفريط فيها للأبد. *


----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اعترف الدكتور محمد جودة القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وعضو اللجنة الاقتصادية بحزب الحرية والعدالة بالتجسس على القضاة، وقال . خلال لقاء مع مجلس الأعمال المصرى الأوروبي ان معلومات مؤكدة وصلت الرئيس مرسى بنية المحكمة الدستورية إصدار احكام يوم 2 ديسمبر بحل الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستورى ومجلس الشورى وعودة العمل بالإعلان الدستورى المكمل.
وواصل جودة خلال المؤتمر الذي نظمه الاتحاد المصري الأوروبي برئاسة محمد أبوالعينين قائلا ان عددا من قضاة المحكمة الدستورية العليا والمعارضين كانوا يعقدون اجتماعات مستمرة داخل المحكمة وتم رصدها بالصوت والصورة!

وهذا ثانى اعتيراف من نوعه من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالتصنت على القضاة والمعارضين، حيث سبق للقيادى افخوانى عصام العريان القول أن الرئاسة تسجل المكالمات الهاتفية وهى القضية التى شرع النائب العام المقال التحقيق فيها، وكانت أحد اهم أسباب إقالته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يضعون تمثالا يحمل "مطرقة" بالتحرير لتجسيد الثورة المصرية 

 وضع مجموعة من المتظاهرين تمثالا فى بداية شارع محمد محمود، فى ساعة مبكرة من صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، يجسد الثورة المصرية، وصنع التمثال من الجبس والخشب، وتم طلائه باللون الأصفر.

 تمثلت هيئة تمثال الثورة فى رجل ذو بنيان قوى، يرتدى فى رقبته مفتاح الحياة، ويمسك فى يده اليمنى مطرقة، يتصدى بها لكل من يحاول التعدى على الثورة،
 وتم وضع التمثال أمام رسوم الجرافيتى المرسومة على ناصية شارع محمد محمود.ه*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*هام من القطاع السياحى بالأقصر 
القطاع السياحى بالأقصر يعلن عن مسيرة حاشدة للمطالبة بإلغاء إعلان مرسى
*
*2012-11-27 10:24:28*

* 




*
* أعلن العاملون بقطاع السياحة بمحافظة الأقصر عن تنظيم مسيرة   حاشدة ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، احتجاجاً وتنديداً بالإعلان الدستورى  والمطالبة  بإلغائه، وأيضا الحفاظ على مدنية الدولة.*

* وقال ثروت عجمى، رئيس غرفة شركات السياحة بالأقصر، إن   المسيرة تأتى تضامناً مع مطالب الأحزاب المدنية والقضاة بإلغاء الإعلان   الدستورى الصادر من الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية مساء الخميس الماضى،   والذى تسبب فى تفجر موجة جديدة من المظاهرات وعدم الاستقرار وهو ما أثر   بالسلب على حركة السياحة وأصابها بأضرار شديدة خاصة فى الأقصر وأسوان.*

* وأضاف عجمى أن المسيرة يشارك بها جميع العاملين بالقطاع   السياحى بالشركات السياحية ووكالات السفر والمكاتب والفنادق الثابتة   والعائمة وأصحاب البازارات والعاملين بها والمطاعم والكافيتريات وممثلين عن   نقابة النقل البطىء وسائقى التاكسى وأصحاب المراكب الشراعية وغيرهم من   المطالبين بالحفاظ على مدنية الدولة والحفاظ على السياحة مصدر الرزق للآلاف   من أبناء الأقصر.*

* تنطلق المسيرة بالسيارات والحنطور وعلى الأقدام من أمام   فندق التوتوتيل عبر طريق الكورنيش وصولاً إلى معبد الكرنك وتختتم بإصدار   بيان يتضمن مطالب القطاع السياحى.*

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصاعد حدة الإشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين بميدان "سيمون بوليفار"

*
*11/27/2012   10:27 AM​*
*



*

* تصاعدت حدة الإشتباكات بميدان "سيمون بوليفار" القريب من الجامعة الأمريكية بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، حيث قام العشرات من المتظاهرين برشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة، فردت عليهم بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع.*

* ويتجمهر  العشرات من المتظاهرين بشارع عمر مكرم يرشقون قوات الأمن بالحجارة، فيما  تقدمت مصفحات الأمن المركزى لتجبر المتظاهرين على التراجع إلى ميدان  التحرير.*
* الفجر *​


----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصورة أبلغ و أعمق من أي تعليق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يواصلون التوافد على ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن الناشط السياسى ممدوح حمزة من على منصة التحرير، عن وجود مبادرة لوقف الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، داعيا الشباب لمغادرة شارع عمر مكرم والتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير، وعدم رشق قوات الأمن بالحجارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه التيار الشعبى المصرى، عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، نداء إلى كافة أعضائه فى جميع محافظات مصر، بالالتزام التام بسلمية الثورة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بالتحرير فى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"

شهد ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة تزايدا فى أعداد المتظاهرين الوافدين للمشاركة فى فعاليات ما أطلق عليه مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*استقبل المستشفى الميدانى الموجود ببداية شارع طلعت حرب بضعة من المصابين بالاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بميدان سيمون بوليفار والتى تراوحت إصاباتهم ما بين الكدمات والجروح نتيجة إلقاء الحجارة والاختناقات نتيجة الغاز المسيل للدموع.*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*زايد أعداد المتظاهرين بالتحرير فى مليونية للثورة شعب يحميها*



* 




*


​
*​*
*شهد ميدان التحرير بالقاهرة تزايدا فى أعداد المتظاهرين الوافدين للمشاركة فى فعاليات ما أطلق عليه مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها".​*
*​*
* واحتشد غالبية المتظاهرين قبيل ميدان سيمون بوليفار بالقرب من السفارة  الأمريكية، حيث منطقة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين والتى شهدت  هدوءا نسبيا فى أعقاب الاشتباكات بين الطرفين.​*
*​*
* ومن جهة أخرى، وصل إلى الميدان ممدوح حمزة الاستشارى الهندسى والناشط  السياسى، وحاول التوجه إلى ميدان سيمون بوليفار لإنهاء الاشتباكات التى  كانت دائرة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، إلا أنه لم يستطع.​*
* وتوجه حمزة إلى وزارة الداخلية برفقته عدد من المتظاهرين للمطالبة بالإفراج عمن تم إلقاء القبض عليهم خلال الاشتباكات.​*
*​*
* وفى السياق ذاته، استقبل المستشفى الميدانى الموجود ببداية شارع طلعت حرب  بضعة من المصابين بالاشتباكات التى دارت بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بميدان  سيمون بوليفار والتى تراوحت إصاباتهم ما بين الكدمات والجروح نتيجة إلقاء  الحجارة والاختناقات نتيجة الغاز المسيل للدموع.​*
*​*
* وعلى صعيد آخر، قام بعض المتظاهرين بوضع تمثال من الجبس ببداية شارع محمد  محمود على شكل إنسان مفتول العضلات وبيده مطرقة وعلى صدره مفتاح الحياة  كرمز للثورة المصرية وقوتها.​*
*​*
*



​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو القليوبية ينطلقون إلى ميدان التحرير لإسقاط قرارات "مرسى"

تحركت مئات القوى الثورية من مختلف مدن وأحياء محافظة القليوبية، منذ قليل، تضم أعضاء من أمانات حزب المصريين الأحرار والوفد والتجمع والناصرى والدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*البورصة تستقبل مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها" بتراجع جماعى صباحا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* الدكتور أحمد سعيد، رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار "للإخوان": عليكم أن "تتمصروا" لأن مصر لن "تتأخون" أبدا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*فشل التهدئة بين المتظاهرين والأمن.. واشتباكات قرب السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"شباب الثورة" يتهم الإخوان بالاعتداء على أعضائه بطنطا والإسكندرية

اتهم اتحاد شباب الثورة، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بالاعتداء على أعضائه وترهيبهم، حيث أكد الاتحاد إصابة عضو المكتب التنفيذى للاتحاد فى الغربية أحمد فليفل ببقايا خرطوش*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*إضراب المحاكم احتجاجًا على إعلان مرسى *




* 



 صورة ارشيفية​*​
*​ *
*   		 		   			 								كتبت – إيمان إبراهيم وسامية فاروق: 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 27 نوفمير 2012 11:50 		 *
*  	بدأت معظم المحاكم في مصر اليوم "الثلاثاء" إضرابا  شاملا احتجاجا على  الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس "محمد مرسي" يوم  الخميس الماضي.*
*  	وقررت جميع المحاكم الابتدائية على مستوى الجمهورية  البالغ عددها 26 محكمة  تعليق العمل فيها اليوم، ومن المنتظر أن تصدر  الجمعيات العمومية لباقي  المحاكم قرارا بتعليق العمل بها خلال الساعات  القليلة المقبلة.*
*  	وعلى صعيد محاكم الاستئناف، قررت 5 محاكم تعليق العمل  بها ومن المتوقع أن  تجمّد المحكمتان المتبقيتان العمل أيضا بعد صدور  قرارات الجمعية العمومية  لهما.*
*  	وعلمت "بوابة الوفد" الإلكترونية أن نسبة الإضراب في المحاكم وصلت إلى 90% حتى الآن.*
*  	على الجانب الآخر انتظم العمل في محاكم القضاء الإداري بمجلس الدولة اليوم الثلاثاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة تجوب ميدان التحرير للتنديد بالإعلان الدستورى ورفعوا المتظاهرون خلال المسيرة أعلام مصر، وعدد من اللافتات منها يسقط الإعلان الدستورى "لا لأخونة الدولة"، كما رددوا عديد من الهتافات منها "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع "و "حياة دمك يا شهيد الحرية جايه أكيد".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفى مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية ما نشرته إحدى الصحف الخاصة، حول موافقة أى من الأجهزة الأمنية على تنظيم اعتصامات حول مجلس الشورى أو أى منشآت هامة أو حيوية، لما يُشكله ذلك من تعطيل مصالح المواطنين، وتعريض تلك المنشآت للخطر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يحتجز متظاهرين داخل السفارة الأمريكية.. واستمرار الاشتباكات

ألقت قوات الأمن المركزى ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، القبض على عدد كبير من المتظاهرين المشاركين بمليونية للثورة شعب يحميها فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية.*


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ثورة ثورة حتى النصر .. ثورة لحد م تنضف مصر


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الاعداد قليلة للاسف كالعادة
تكاسلنا يعطى الرعاع الفرصة للتحكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الاعداد قليلة للاسف كالعادة
> تكاسلنا يعطى الرعاع الفرصة للتحكم



*مستعجل دايما كده يا حسبووو هههههه
اللى اعرفه ان المسيرات هتبدأ من الساعه  4 ومن *5


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحفيين" و"المحامين" والقضاة يستعدون لمسيرات رفض الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلاب عين شمس يتجمعون استعدادًا للمشاركة بمسيرة جامعة القاهرة للميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المترو يستعد لمليونية رفض الإعلان الدستورى بتشغيل 7 قطارات إضافية

أعلن المهندس عبد الله فوزى، القائم بأعمال الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، حالة الطوارئ فى خطوط المترو الثلاثة، استعدادا لمليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها" التى ستبدأ فعالياتها عصر اليوم ضد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدنة جديدة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين وتوقف اشتباكات السفارة الأمريكية

توقفت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"، وقوات الأمن المتمركزين عند مدخل السفارة الأمريكية المجاور لشارع عبد القادر حمزة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحمد ماهر: مرسى يتحمل سقوط شهداء جدد وبيده تدارك الموقف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة تضم المئات من المتظاهرين المشاركين بمليونية الثورة شعب ظهر اليوم، الثلاثاء، إلى محيط السفارة الأمريكية لمطالبة المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام السفارة بالعودة إلى الميدان، للمشاركة بفعالية المليونية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يكثف انتشاره فى محيط البرلمان.. وغياب غالبية أعضاء "التأسيسية"

سيطرت حالة من الحذر على أرجاء البرلمان، خشية انتقال الأحداث التى يشهدها ميدان التحريرفى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها" إلى محيط الشوارع المؤدية إلى مجلسى الشعب والشورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش عاد لثكناته ولن نتدخل فى أى صراع سياسى

أكد مصدر عسكرى مسئول أن القوات المسلحة قامت بتسليم السلطة إلى رئيس مدنى منتخب فى 30 يونيو الماضى، وأضاف أن الجيش عاد إلى ثكناته،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن القاهرة يتفقد "محمد محمود" ومحيط السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*توافد القضاة على ناديهم للمشاركة فى اعتصام الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحة: سيارات الإسعاف المخصصة لتأمين مليونية الإخوان "الملغاة" ستظل فى أماكنها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد المشاركين فى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها" بالتحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*حشود المحامين تتوجه إلى التحرير.. وهتافات ضد مرشد الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأ أفراد الأمن المدنى بجامعة القاهرة فى إخلاء الحرم الجامعى من الطلاب، لتنفيذ قرار إدارة الجامعة بإنهاء المحاضرات، وغلق البوابات فى الساعة 2 ظهراً، حيث أغلق الأمن بوابات الدخول.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أتوبيسات "الجبهة الديمقراطى" بالدقهلية فى طريقها للتحرير

سير حزب الجبهة الديمقراطى بمحافظة الدقهلية، بمشاركة المهندس حمدى بلاط نائب رئيس الحزب وأمين الحزب بالدقهلية، عشرات الأتوبيسات للتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد على تعليقاً على المليونية: مصر تخرج اليوم لرفض الاستبداد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة الصحفيين تنطلق لـ"التحرير".. وهتافات ضد الإخوان والتأسيسية

انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة من نقابة الصحفيين متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"، للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، ورفع المشاركون فى المسيرة الأعلام المصرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزع طلاب عدد من الحركات والأحزاب السياسية بالقاهرة بياناً لهم لحس زملائهم على المشاركة فى المسيرة التى سوف تنطلق الساعة الـ 3 عصر اليوم من أمام الجامعة بميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى مليونية للثورة شعب يحميها،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو شمال سيناء يتجهون للتحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مجهول يرشق المتظاهرين بالحجارة فى محمد محمود ثم يتمكن من الهرب

قام مواطن مجهول برشق المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى شارع محمد محمود بالحجارة، فخرج العشرات من الشباب فى مطاردته ورشقه بالحجارة وتمكن من الهروب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصل سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين إلى مقر النقابة العامة بشارع رمسيس، لقيادة المسيرة التى ستنطلق من أمام النقابة إلى ميدان التحرير فى الساعة 3 عصرا اليوم،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهتاف الأن:
 ارفع راسك فوق انت مصري رئيسك رد سجون اسمه مرسي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة تضم العشرات من ضباط الجيش المتقاعدين، للإعلان عن رفضهم الإعلان الدستوري، والتضامن مع مطلب إسقاطه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمال غزل المحلة يشاركون فى مليونية إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلاب جامعة القاهرة يهتفون: مشروع النهضة طلع فنكوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"البدوى" يقود مسيرة للوفد وتردد :عيش حرية ..إسقاط التأسيسية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عربات تابعة للاخوان المسلمين تجوب الاسكندرية الان وتدعوا المواطنين للتظاهر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال المهندس عبد الله فوزي، القائم بأعمال رئيس جهاز تشغيل وصيانة مترو الأنفاق، إنه سيتم إغلاق أبواب المحطات المحيطة بمسرح التظاهرات، خاصة محطة "أنور السادات" في الاتجاهين، في حال تصاعد الأحداث وتطورها،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تواجد أمنى كثيف بمحيط "الخارجية" لتأمين المنشآت الحيوية والممتلكات الحكومية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"التحالف الشعبى" يعلن مشاركته فى مسيرة دوران شبرا بقيادة خالد على*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرة للقوى السياسية فى شبرا احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وزير الصحة يتوجه لمقر "الإسعاف" لمتابعة استعداداتها لمليونية "التحرير"

توجه د.محمد مصطفى حامد، وزير الصحة والسكان، إلى مقر هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، الواقع بشارع البحر الأعظم بالجيزة، لمتابعة الإجراءات التى اتخذتها الهيئة لتأمين مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها" اليوم الثلاثاء، بميدان التحرير،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة «ألتراس» الأهلى والزمالك متجه إلى «التحرير» *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرات سلمية فى طنطا والمحلة ضد الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة المحامين تهتف: قول ما تخافشى "مرسى" لازم يمشى

انطلقت مسيرة حاشدة تضم الآلاف من المحامين، من أمام مقر النقابة بشارع رمسيس مرورا بشارع عبد الخالق ثروت، وانضمت إليها الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى.*


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مشايخ من الأزهر الان على المنصة في ميدان التحرير معترضين على الاعلان الدستوري !


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

انطلاق مسيرة دوران شبرا يشارك بها اكثر من 15 حزب ويقودها البرادعى وبجواره د.ابوالغار وأحمدسعيد وجورج اسحق وعماد ابوغازى والفنان احمد حلمى


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ابراهيم الجارحي 

يعني البرادعي طلع خاين وما بينكرش الهولوكوست ؟؟؟ انا اتصدمت!!! انا بانهار!!! انا كدة هاروح انضم للاخوان اللي بيبعتوا لليهود رسايل غرامية


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

د.محمود العلايلى على قناة النهار : لم نقم بثورة على نظام استبدادى لكن نستبدله بنظام استبدادى ويقر ايضاً انه نظام استبدادى.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قنابل الغاز تغلق الشورى والتأسيسية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة الصحفيين تصل التحرير.. والميدان يمتلئ بالمتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة الصحفيين إلى ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"، فى الوقت الذى امتلأ فيه الميدان بالمتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تنفى احتجاز متظاهرين داخلها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ائتلاف دعم السياحة يشارك فى مليونية " للثورة شعب يحميها"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصاعد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والأمن فى شارع عمر مكرم

تزايدت الاشتباكات فى شارع عمر مكرم، بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، حيث توافد عدد من المتظاهرين على الشارع، وهتفوا ضد قوات الأمن ورشقوهم بالحجارة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المترو": حركة الخط الأول طبيعية ولا تعليمات بمنع توقفه فى "السادات"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة للطلاب من جامعة القاهرة إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرات حاشدة للقوى المدنية بالإسكندرية تهتف بسقوط المرشد*






مظاهرات بالإسكندرية
الإسكندرية ـ هناء أبو العز
http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml
بدأت مظاهرات المحامين والقوى المدنية أمام محكمة الحقانية بالإسكندرية، للتأكيد على رفضهم للإعلان الدستورى، ومطالبتهم باستقلال القضاء، ورفضهم استحواذ الرئيس على كل السلطات.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منددة بحكم المرشد وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومشروع النهضة هاتفين، "حلق حلق حوش مشروع النهضة طلع فنكوش".​


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مرسى الوحيد اللى قدر يجمع التراس الاهلى والزمالك


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

عقيد/ عمر عفيفي‎
من ١م الي ق م - ش
( عدم التحرك نهائيا والالتزام التام بمواقعكم الحالية مهما حدث )
( التحرير به ما يكفي من أعداد والالتزام وعدم التحرك وأنتم دوركم أهم من دور الموجودين في التحرير لأنكم تؤمنون ظهورهم )
علي القادة أفهام مجموعاتهم بالدور الهام لهم ولا تأخذهم الحماسة للمشاركه الأن
وخذوا من غزوة آحد عظة وعبرة ولا تنصتوا لأحد غير قادة المجموعات
...
علي قادة المجموعات التواصل مع رجالهم بالاقناع وتقدير الحماس الزائد لأفاهمهم أهمية دورهم التأميني
ونرجوا عدم الاختلاف وانتم أصحاب القرار
ولا تأمنوا غدر الاخوان فهم يخططون آيضا وهم ثعالب لا آمان لهم فرابطوا في أماكنم مهما حدث


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

تحذيــــــر تحذيــــــــر ومؤؤؤؤؤؤؤك\مؤكد مؤكد مؤكد
مؤكد مؤكد مؤكد مؤكد مؤكد ... شيييييير شيييير شيييييير شييييير
الناس اللى موجودين عند ميدان سيمون بوليفار .. ومحيط السفاره الامريكيه دول عملاء ومليشيات للاخوان وبلطجيه مأجورين عايزين يجروا المتظاهرين لهناك عشان يبقى التركيز على الداخليه مش الاخوان ومزيد من التشتت وتصفيه الثوا


----------



## DODY2010 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الاخوان المسلمون اعطوا طنطاوي درس في كيف تخون الخائن


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *لافته جباره فى قلب ميدان التحرير و تطالب ؟؟؟*

*



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإسعاف تنقل 4 مصابين فى اشتباكات "عمر مكرم" للمستشفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أهالى الدقى يستقبلون مسيرة الطلاب.. ويرفعون لافتات "يسقط حكم المرشد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة مصطفى محمود تهتف: "اكتب على حيطة الزنزانة حكم المرشد عار وخيانة"

احتشد المتظاهرون أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، استعدادًا للانطلاق فى مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"، للمطالبة بالغاء الإعلان الدستورى، الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اعتصام مفتوح "للقضاة" بناديهم  *




* 



​ *​
*   		 		   			 								أ ش أ: 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 27 نوفمير 2012 16:18 		 *
*  	بدأ المئات من رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة  اعتصامًا مفتوحًا اعتبارًا من  اليوم الثلاثاء بداخل نادى القضاة بوسط  القاهرة، احتجاجًا على الإعلان  الدستورى الذي صدر يوم الخميس الماضي،  والذى اعتبروا أنه يمثل انتقاصا  ومساسا بالسلطة القضائية.*
*  	شارك فى الاعتصام العديد من أعضاء مجلس إدارة النادى،  ورؤساء أندية القضاة  بالأقاليم ورجال القضاء والنيابة العامة من مختلف  الأعمار.*
*  	وتظاهر المئات من المنتمين لحركات وقوى سياسية مختلفة  أمام مقر نادى  القضاة، مؤكدين تأييدهم للقضاة ومساندتهم فى مطلبهم الداعى  إلى إسقاط  الإعلان الدستوري بكامل بنوده.*
*  	وحضر إلى مقر النادى ممثلون لنقابتى الصحفيين والمحامين،  إلى جانب ممثلين  لمختلف التيارات السياسية وعدد من كبار الإعلاميين  والصحفيين والكتاب.*


* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - اعتصام مفتوح "للقضاة" بناديهم *


----------



## AdmanTios (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت مصادر برئاسة الجمهورية أن الرئيس محمد مرسى طلب من الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة بدعوة القوى السياسية للتوافق والجلوس على مائدة حوار.
وقال ذات المصادر, ان الرئيس كلف الكتاتنى بالحوار مع القوى السياسية بعدما أعلنت كافة الشخصيات السياسية عدم الجلوس مع الرئيس أو داخل مؤسسة الرئاسة إلا بعد إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري.
ومن المقرر ان يقوم رئيس مجلس الشعب المنحل برفع تقرير مفصل عن اجتماعه بالقوي السياسية اذا ما وافقةا علي الحوار مع الاخوان.

سؤال للجميع الخبر دة مش بيفكرك بحاجة ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟!*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*  	وصلت  منذ قليل المسيرة التي تضم حمدين صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبي، والمرشح   السابق للانتخابات الرئاسية إلي ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في مليونية   "للثورة شعب يحميها"، وهذا وفقًا لما صرح به مراسل قناة "أون تي في"*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "مصطفى محمود": "خدنا السكر خدنا الزيت رشحناكوا خربتوا البيت"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وفاة فتحى غريب عضو التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى من تاثير الغاز فى مستشفى الهلال*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*   	وصلت منذ قليل  مسيرة الفنانين إلى ميدان التحرير، للاعتراض على الإعلان  الدستوري الأخير،  وضمت المسيرة عددا كبيرا من النجوم منهم ليلي علوي ويسرا  وبسمة ومحمد  العدل ووفاء عامر وأمير رمسيس والعديد من الفنانين، وهتف  الفنانون: "يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تظاهرة للمهندسين أمام نقابتهم لرفض الإعلان الدستوري وموقف النقيب المؤيد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وقفة احتجاجية للمهندسين احتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"النجار": التواجد بالتحرير اليوم دفاع عن الديمقراطية الوليدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الفنان محمود قابيل: أرفض أى حلول وسط والنظام يجب أن يرحل

شارك الفنان محمود قابيل فى التظاهرة الحاشدة بدوران شبرا، والتى تضم المئات للاستعداد للانطلاق فى مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "الفتح" تهتف: "يا إخوانجى اطلع بره.. مصر بلادى هتفضل حرة"*


----------



## oesi no (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*استشهاد عضو بحزب «التحالف الشعبي» بعد إصابته باختناق من الغاز المسيل للدموع*









 other 













                  قال طلعت فهمي، القيادي بحزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي،  إن فتحي غريب، (60 عامًا)، عضو الحزب بالمطرية، توفي قبل قليل في مستشفى  الهلال، متأثرًا بالغاز، وأضاف فهمي لـ«المصري اليوم»: «قوات الأمن أطلقت  قنابل الغاز بالقرب من خيمة حزب التحالف أمام مجمع التحرير، ليسقط فتحي  مغشيا عليه، قبل أن يتم نقله إلى العناية المركزة في مستشفى الهلال، ليتم  إعلان وفاته بعد 15 دقيقة».
 واتهم طلعت فهمي وزارة الداخلية بقتل فتحي غريب قائلًا:  «قتلوه بالغاز، وأنا في طريقي الآن للمستشفى والمحامون في طريقهم إلى هناك  لتحرير محضر بالواقعة».


----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*توافد المئات من التيارات الإسلامية على "القائد إبراهيم" بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"خالد على" يقود مسيرة شبرا وتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير "الهلال" يؤكد وفاة متظاهر بـ"أزمة قلبية" وليس اختناقاً بالغاز

أكد د.محمود الشناوى، مدير مستشفى الهلال التعليمى، وفاة أحد الأشخاص، ويبلغ من العمر 64 عاما، والذى نقلته الإسعاف من ميدان التحرير للمستشفى، نتيجة إصابته بأزمة قلبية.*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*في أول  مواجهة بين مؤيدي ورافضي الإعلان الدستوري للرئيس محمد مرسي،  بالإسكندرية،  في مسيرات اليوم، تجمع المئات من المؤيدين على سلالم مسجد  القائد إبراهيم  في مواجهة المئات من المعارضين على الجهة المقابلة. وبدأ  الطرفان في  تبادل الهتافات المضادة، والاتهامات المتبادلة، مع توقع وقوع  اشتباكات.  	 ورفع أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين صورا للرئيس مرسي، ولافتات تؤيد   قراراته، منها "الشعب يريد قرارات الرئيس"، و"نعم للقصاص من قتلة الثوار"،   و"ثوار أحرار حنكمل المشوار".  	فيما رفع الرافضون للإعلان الدستوري، على  الجبهة المضادة، أعلام مصر،  ورددوا شعارات منها "ارحل يا مرسي"، و"يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد".*​


----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)

نقلت هيئة الإسعاف المصرية 4 مصابين للمستشفيات اليوم الثلاثاء، على إثر تراشق بالحجارة وقع بين بعض المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بمدخل ميدان التحرير من جهة مسجد عمر مكرم.

وقال الدكتور إبراهيم غنيمة، رئيس هيئة الأسعاف، أنه تم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفيات قصر العينى والمنيرة العام والهلال، مؤكدا أن حالاتهم اقتصرت على الجروح البسيطة ولا يوجد بينهم أى إصابات بالغة، فى حين لم يتم تسجيل وقوع أى إصابات أخرى بين المشاركين بمليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها" بميدان التحرير حتى الآن. 

فى سياق متصل، أشار د.محمد شوقى، مدير مستشفى المنيرة العام، أن المستشفى استقبل حالتين من إجمالى الـ4 مصابين، الذين تم نقلهم اليوم للمستشفيات، أحدهم مجند، لافتًا إلى أن جروحهم بسيطة وغادروا المستشفى فور تلقيهم العلاج اللازم. 




الفجر


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*
** انطلقت مسيرة تضم الآلاف من دوران شبرا  في اتجاه ميدان  التحرير بعد وصول  خالد علي، المرشح السابق في انتخابات  الرئاسة، للمشاركة  في مليونية  «إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري». *
* شارك بالمسيرة عدد من القوى السياسية والحركات منها أحزاب   المصريين  الأحرار والمصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي والتحالف الشعبي والعدل   وحركة  الاشتراكيين الثوريين. *
* ورفع المتظاهرون أعلامًا للأحزاب وعدد من الأعلام السوداء   وبعض اللافتات  مكتوبًا عليها «لا للإعلان الدستوري»، كما رردوا هتافات   «ارحل ارحل»  و«الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام» و«الله حي دم الثورة لسه جي». *
* كان العديد من المسيرات وصل ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في   مليونية «إسقاط  الإعلان الدستوري» الرافضة لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي والتي   أعلنها في 22  نوفمبر، منها مسيرة الصحفيين، وأخرى تضم العشرات من ضباط   الجيش  المتقاعدين، والعشرات من طلاب كلية السياحة والفنادق، بجامعة حلوان،    بالإضافة لمسيرات تضم القادمين من محافظات مصر. *​ ​


----------



## jajageorge (27 نوفمبر 2012)

امحمد غالي دهست عربات الأمن المركزي، بعض المُتظاهرين، في ضوء الاشتباكات الواقعة في شارع عُمر مكرم بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن. كما اعتقل الأمن بعض المُتظاهرين، واشتعلت إحدى عربات الأمن المركزي وسط حالات الكر والفر بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، وأطلقت قوات الأمن القنابل المُسيلة للدموع بكثافة، لتفريق المُتظاهرين، مما نتج عنه سقوط عدة حالات من الاختناق. واستقبلت مستشفى قصر الدوبارة، الحالات الحرجة، بينما تقوم سيارات الإسعاف باختراق صفوف المتظاهرين، لإنقاذ المصابين، وبدأت قوات الأمن تسيطر على شارع عُمر مكرم.


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمد غالي   	دهست  عربات الأمن المركزي، بعض المُتظاهرين، في ضوء الاشتباكات الواقعة في  شارع  عُمر مكرم بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن.  	   	كما اعتقل الأمن بعض  المُتظاهرين، واشتعلت إحدى عربات الأمن المركزي وسط  حالات الكر والفر بين  قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، وأطلقت قوات الأمن القنابل  المُسيلة للدموع  بكثافة، لتفريق المُتظاهرين، مما نتج عنه سقوط عدة حالات  من الاختناق.  	    	واستقبلت مستشفى قصر الدوبارة، الحالات الحرجة، بينما تقوم سيارات  الإسعاف  باختراق صفوف المتظاهرين، لإنقاذ المصابين، وبدأت قوات الأمن  تسيطر على  شارع عُمر مكرم.*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

الميدان يعيد صوره ثوره 25 يناير​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مش هتصدق الاعداد الان فى الميدان قد تفوق يوم 28 يناير*

*



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"مصر مش عزبة أبوهم" هتاف متظاهرى الإسماعيلية ضد الإعلان الدستورى

نظم الآلاف من القوى السياسية بالإسماعيلية مظاهرات ومسيرات اليوم، بدأت من أمام مبنى أمن الدولة، ثم تحركت بمسيرة من شارع الثلاثينى إلى ميدان الفردوس*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ولعت *
* عبدالحليم قنديل بمؤتمر القوى الوطنية الآن على الجزيرة:
 1-اخشى ان يتخيل الناس ان مصر تجتمع الآن للاعتراض على الاعلان الدستورى فحسب
 الاعتراض على نظام كامل فاشى ديكتاتورى يكفى مافعله بسيناء واقصاء الجيش المصرى عن القضاء على الارهابيين الذين اخرجهم مرسى من السجون الى سيناء بما يشكل جريمة خيانة عظمى كاملة الاوصاف
 حكم مرسى تكرار لنظام مبارك وبالاخص تكريس المحاسيب وتعميق الولاء للجماعة وليس للوطن
 هذه المعركة طويلة الأمد .. ويجب ان نكون طويلى النفس 
 2-الدكتور محمد مرسى انتخبناه كرئيس للجمهورية وما حدث من اصدار للاعلان الدستورى تجاوز التصويت اللى الشعب المصرى اداهوله وبكدة مرسى فسخ العقد اللى مابينه وبين الشعب
3-اسقاط الاعلان الدستورى هو الحد الادنى للمطالب
 هدفنا الاكبر هو سحب الاعتراف بشرعية مرسى فى كرسى الرئاسة
اخيرا
 ارفض اى مطالبة للاستعانة بقوى خارجية مثل امريكا فمصر الان تحت حكم مرسى هى مستعمرة امريكية ومرسى يشكل اكبر كنز استراتيجى لاسرائيل مثل مبارك
 ليست المعركة بين قوى مدنية وقوى اسلامية كما يشاع . القضية بين الشعب وبين جماعة تتعامل مع البلد على انها غنيمة .. نحن لا نختلف مع احد على الشريعة فلا يجب ان نظل نستخدم لفظ الدولة المدنية والا سقطت جميع النخب 
 القضية 
 مانشهده الآن هى الموجة الثالثة للثورة بإمتياز
 الموجة الاولى خلعت مبارك
 والثانية انهت حكم العسكر
 والثالثة اثق يقينا انها ستسقط الاخوان 
 ويسقط مرسى لان الشعب يريد الحرية ولان الثورة ستنتصر*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تشهد  ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، أول مواجهة بين مؤيدي ورافضي  الإعلان الدستوري للرئيس محمد مرسي، وذلك خلال مسيرات اليوم، حيث تجمع  المئات من المؤيدين على سلالم المسجد في مواجهة المئات من المعارضين على  الجهة المقابلة، وبدأ الطرفان في تبادل الهتافات المضادة، والاتهامات  المتبادلة، مع توقع وقوع اشتباكات.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مليونية "للشعب ثورة يحميها" ..وتحطيم بنك" أبوظبي" الوطنى 

*​*11/27/2012   11:49 AM​*​*



*​*
 	يشهد ميدان التحرير الآن, تزايدا فى أعداد المتظاهرين الوافدين للمشاركة فى فعاليات ما أطلق عليه مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها".

 	فيما إحتشد غالبية المتظاهرين قبيل ميدان "سيمون  بوليفار" بالقرب من السفارة الأمريكية، حيث منطقة الإشتباكات بين قوات  الأمن والمتظاهرين والتى شهدت هدوءا نسبيا فى أعقاب الإشتباكات بين  الطرفين.

 	ومن جهة أخرى، وصل إلى الميدان "ممدوح حمزة", الإستشارى  الهندسى والناشط السياسى، وحاول التوجه إلى ميدان "سيمون بوليفار", لإنهاء  الإشتباكات التى كانت دائرة بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، إلا أنه لم يستطع.

 	وتوجه حمزة إلى وزارة الداخلية برفقته عدد من المتظاهرين للمطالبة بالإفراج عمن تم إلقاء القبض عليهم خلال الإشتباكات.

 	وفى السياق ذاته، إستقبل المستشفى الميدانى الموجود  ببداية شارع طلعت حرب بضعة من المصابين بالإشتباكات التى دارت بين  المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بميدان "سيمون بوليفار" والتى تراوحت إصاباتهم ما  بين الكدمات والجروح نتيجة إلقاء الحجارة والاختناقات نتيجة الغاز المسيل  للدموع.

 	وعلى صعيد آخر، قام بعض المتظاهرين  بوضع تمثال من الجبس  ببداية شارع محمد محمود على شكل إنسان مفتول العضلات  وبيده مطرقة وعلى  صدره مفتاح الحياة كرمز للثورة المصرية وقوتها.

 	فيما قام عدد من المتظاهرين  بإلقاء الحجارة بالقرب من  مبنى الجامعة الأمريكية, مما تسبب فى تحطيم  الواجهة الزجاجية لبنك أبو ظبى  الوطنى, ويأتى ذلك فى ظل تبادل تراشق  الحجارة بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن  .



الفجر
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحى يصل "مصطفى محمود" استعداداً للخروج بمسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرة الطلاب التى انطلقت من أمام جامعة القاهرة فى الساعة 3 عصرا إلى ميدان التحرير، مرددين هتافات "الميدان بيقول مش عاوزين فلول، يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد، بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عبد  الحليم قنديل : " المخبولون الّذين يقولون أن مظاهرات اليوم حاشدة بسبب  مشاركة الفلول بها !!، هل استطاع الفلول عمل مظاهرة حاشدة مؤيدة لمبارك  أصلًا ؟!!! ".*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*




    أحد المواطنين يهاجم مسيرة شبرا من بلكونة شقته ويهتف " إسلامية إسلامية " والمسيرة ترد عليه " الشعب يريد اسقاط الإخوان"

    المصدر : الدستور  ​**
​*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​ 
*
أكد  مصدر عسكرى أن القوات المسلحة ليست طرفًا في الصراع السياسي الدائر حاليًا  بين القوى السياسية وقال معلقًا على  موقف الجيش من المظاهرات
"دورنا  تأمين الوحدات وصدرت أوامر بعدم الاحتكاك مع الجماهير". مضيفًا "ما يحدث  هو محاولة من الفصائل السياسية لإدخال الجيش في الصراع الدائر.. وهو ما لن  يحدث".
وأضاف  قائلا: "ما جعلنا نفضل عدم إصدار أى بيانات سياسية أن القوات المسلحة عادت  إلى دورها الطبيعى في حماية الدولة، والجيش لن يتدخل إلا إذا دُعِي لحماية  الشعب في حالة نشوب أزمة".
وأكد المصدر أن "الفصائل المتصارعة تحاول أن تحتمى بالجيش"، معتبرها "محاولة لتوريط القوات المسلحة في بحر السياسة".
ونفى  المصدر إصدار أى بيانات  حول انتشار بيانات تدعى أنها "بيان من ضباط الجيش  المصري"، ويتم توزيعها في ميدان التحرير وتحمل تبنى الضباط للاعتراضات على  الإعلان الدستوري.
وقال المصدر "لم نصدر أى بيان خاص بالأزمة الأخيرة، وأى بيان ننشره على لسان المتحدث الرسمي على صفحته الشخصية على "فيسبوك".

الدستور 
*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* نظم الآلاف من القوى السياسية بالإسماعيلية مظاهرات ومسيرات   اليوم، بدأت من أمام مبنى أمن الدولة، ثم تحركت بمسيرة من شارع الثلاثينى   إلى ميدان الفردوس، ثم شارع المدارس وشارع رضا، واستقرت بميدان الممر، ثم   تحركت مرة أخرى إلى شارع شبين الكوم إلى نادى القضاة.*

* شارك فى المسيرة المئات من أعضاء الأحزاب المدنية والحركات الشعبية ونشطاء   مستقلين من اتجاهات مختلفة استجابة لدعوة جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى   بالإسماعيلية، والتى تضم عددا من الأحزاب والحركات الشعبية، وذلك اعتراضا   على الإعلان الدستورى الجديد، والمطالبة بإسقاطه، وهتف المتظاهرون "فهموهم   فهموهم مصر مش عزبة أبوهم"، و"خيبر خيبر يا إخوان الثورة فى الميدان"   و"يسقط حكم المرشد" والإخوان باعوا القضية إلى آخر الهتافات ضد الإخوان   ومكتب الإرشاد والرئيس مرسى. *

* وأكد المتظاهرون أنه أصبح الآن من الضرورى تراجع الرئيس عن الإعلان المجحف   الذى يهدد أمن البلاد واستقرارها ويقسم الشعب المصرى إلى نصفين وإنقاذ   الدماء المصرية، التى سالت ويمكن أن تسيل فى حالة الاستمرار فى تنفيذ   الإعلان الدستورى. *

* وفى نفس السياق، لم يتواجد أحد من القوى الإسلامية إلا إعداد محدودة غير   معروفة بالقرب من المظاهرات دون أى احتكاكات بين الطرفين، كما لم تتواجد   الشرطة أو أى من أفراد قوات الأمن بالمظاهرات أو بالقرب منها، والتى اكتفت   بتأمين المنشآت الحيوية وتأمين مقار الشرطة والأقسام. *

*



 *

*



 *

*



 *

*



 *

*



 *

*



 *

*



 *

*



 *

*



*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر طبى: وفاة أول حالة مشاركة بمليونية التحرير بعد تعرضه بأزمة قلبية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل

     مجلس القضاء يعقد اجتماعا طارئا يعقبه بيان يوضح حقيقة لقائه مع الرئيس مرسي أمس*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*القوى والأحزاب المدنية ببنى سويف تشارك فى مليونية التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الآلاف فى مسيرة حاشدة من مصطفى محمود إلى التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور .. مسيرة التيار الشعبى المتوجهة للتحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"

*​*11/27/2012   5:32 PM​*​*



*​*
أحمد الليمونى


وصلت اليوم الثلاثاء, مسيرة للتيار الشعبى المصرى تضم عدد من الفنانين, من أمام دار الأوبرا المصرية, ومرورًا بكوبرىقصر النيل, والتى توجهت إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى مليوينة "للثورة شعب يحميها", حيث ردد المتظاهرين هتافات, "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد", "إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى", و"إلغاء التأسيسية" والمطالبة برحيل مرسى.

قال الفنان "خليل مرسي", أحد المشاركين فى المسيرة: أن الإعلان الدستورى  باطل وغير دستورى, ونحن متظاهرون سلميون ولن نترك الميدان قبل إسقاط هذا  الإعلان المكبل والذى يقضى على أحلام الثورة التى قامت فى الـ25 من يناير,  والتى طالبت "عيش , حرية, عدالة إجتماعية", وما نراه الآن هو إنتهاك لكل  الحقوق والعودة لحكم الفرد المطلق "الديكتاتور", وغياب العمل المؤسسى .

وأكد  "خليل": أن الشعب لن يتنازل عن ثورته وحقوقه المشروعة فى التظاهر السلمى  ورفض أى قرارات تعوق مسيرة التقدم ورفض قيام الدولة الدينية "الإخوانية" .

فيما  قال "ضياء داوود", مسئول وحدة مونتاج وجرافيك: أن النظام الحاكم ليس لديه  سياسات فى إدارة شئون البلاد وأن الرئيس يتبع تعليمات مكتب الإرشاد دون  النظر إلى المطالب الشعبية, التى تنادى بالعيش والحرية والعدالة  الإجتماعية, التى نادنت بها الثورة .































*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتحدث العسكرى: لا نمنع السيارات من دخول القاهرة.. وولاؤنا للشعب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة حاشدة لطلاب جامعة الإسكندرية لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى

انطلقت منذ قليل مسيرة حاشدة من طلاب جامعة الإسكندرية من أمام كلية الهندسة، لتنضم إلى المسيرتين اللتين انطلقتا من وسط وشرق الإسكندرية فى منطقة سيدى جابر (المحطة)*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*Senamor 
لو تكملت ممكن تخلينى اطلع حاجات من بقى هتبقى سبب فى طردى من المنتدى
مفهوم ياض يا اخوان يا عرة انت
فلول الاخوان النهاردة متفرجين بس على المصريين 
*


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ظهرت حقيقة الغباء السياسى الاسلامى بصورة رهيبة غير متوقعة
هل يعقل ان يحدث هذا الصدام بين الرئيس والشعب فى فترة من اقل 6شهور


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام المتظاهرون بمدينة طنطا بالتجمهر داخل ساحة الشهداء أمام ديوان عام  محافظة الغربية، والتي لاتبعد سوى عشرات الأمتارعن مقرالحرية والعدالة،  وقاموا بحرق لافتات الإخوان مرددين هتافات "احلق دقنك امسح عارك.. وشك وش  مبارك".      فى الوقت ذاته، قام أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة  بعمل دروع بشرية حول مقرالحزب، خوفا من اقتحامه، خاصة بعد أن تجمع  المتظاهرين داخل ساحة الشهداء القريبة من مقرالحزب وزاد عددهم لنحو ألف  شخص.

    المصدر : الوطن  * 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*سيارات تابعة للإخوان تجوب شوارع الإسكندرية لحث المواطنين على المشاركة في المظاهرات
2012-11-27 17:43:32 






       جابت مجموعة من السيارات التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، عدد من  شوارع  الإسكندرية لحشد المواطنين للاشتراك في مسيرات لتأييد قرارات الرئيس  محمد  مرسي.      وردد أصحاب هذه السيارات عبارات تعتبر أن قرارات مرسي جاءت  لتصحيح مسار  الثورة، وتطالب المواطنين بالنزول لمساندة الرئيس وإنقاذ  الثورة.      وركزت السيارات على قرارات الرئيس الخاصة بإعادة المحاكمات،  وإقالة النائب  العام، دون التطرق إلى مواد الخلاف، والتي تحصن قرارات  الرئيس وتمنع حل  التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى.      وقال مدحت الحداد، القيادي  الإخواني، إن هذه السيارات بالفعل تابعة  للجماعة، وتهدف لتعريف المواطنين  بالمسيرة التي تعتزم الجماعة إطلاقها بعد  صلاة العصر من مسجد القائد  إبراهيم، حتى يعلم الجميع أن الإسكندرية عن  باكرة أبيها وبالإجماع تؤيد  قرارات الرئيس مرسي.      يذكر أن حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسي لجماعة  الإخوان، أعلن مساء  أمس، عدم المشاركة في تظاهرات اليوم، منعا لحدوث  اشتباكات مع المعارضين  للإعلان الدستوري.

    المصدر : الوطن   *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأولتراس يرفضون التظاهر..واعضائه يهتفون: احلق ذقنك بين عارك تلقى وشك وش مبارك

خــاص .. الفجر الرياضي

*​*11/27/2012   5:46 PM*​*



*​*

تحركت مسيرة لاعضاء الأولتراس من  جامع الفتح بميدان  رمسيس مُتجهين نحو ميدان التحرير للانضمام لمظاهرات  "للثورة شعب يحميها"  لإسقاط الاعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى اصدره الدكتور  محمد مرسي.

ورفض الأولتراس الأعلان بشكل رسمي  عن التظاهر وفضل  أن يكون النزول لميدان التحرير بشكل فردى, وردد الأولتراس  بعض الهتافات  مُستخدمين "الطُبل".

وهتف اعضاء الأولتراس قائلين : حط  النهضة وحط الساعة  حط المرشد والجماعة علق مصر على الشماعة", "احلق ذقنك  بين عارك شكلك هو  شكل مبارك"






الفجر
* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* وفاء عامر لـ مرسي: عبد الناصر والملك فاروق تراجعا عن قراراتهما وعليك أن تتراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري *








 


          انضم عدد من الفنانين إلى مسيرة مصطفى  محمود التي من المنتظر أن تنطلق الى ميدان التحرير بعد قليل و من بينهم  الفنانة وفاء عامر و نهال عنبر.

و قالت الفنانة وفاء عامر لـ صدى البلد أنني جئت للمشاركة اليوم من أجل  اسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الذي يكرس للدكتاتورية على الشعب المصري .

ووجهت عامر رسالة للرئيس محمد مرسي قائلة، الرئيس عبد الناصر و الملك فاروق  تراجعا عن العديد من القرارات و عليك أن تتراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري .

و طالبت بمصالحة وطنية مع وزارة الداخلية حتى يثق الشعب المصري فيها مرة أخرى.


صدى البلد​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2012)

هتاف عجبني ... عاش الأسكندرانية

* 
ضباط قسم العطارين يهتفون مع مسيرة القوى الثوريه : شيلنا مبارك أب و إبن جابوا رئيس هاربان من السجن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعداد غفيرة تحتل ميدان الشون بالمحلة الكبرى .. 

و تهتف في صوت واحد

"يا مرسي صبرك صبرك .. المحلة هتحفر  قبرك.........."*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مبادرة لمستشار مرسي تتضمن تعديلًا وزاريًا شاملًا وإعلانًا دستوريًا جديدًا*









                                                         Tue, 27/11/2012 - 17:33        










 



*
طرح الدكتور سيف الدين  عبدالفتاح، مستشار الرئيس محمد مرسي، مبادرة للخروج من المأزق السياسي  الحالي، تتضمن إعلانا دستوريا جديدا يشتمل على المادتين الأولى والثالثة  المتفق عليهما بين القوى الثورية، في الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في 22  نوفمبر، وتعديل وزاري شامل يحقق مصالح الشعب.*
*كما تضمنت المبادرة التي طرحها المستشار السياسي للرئيس محمد مرسي، عبر صفحته الشخصية على «فيس بوك»،  الثلاثاء، خطة للاستفتاء على عودة مجلسي الشعب والشورى والجمعية التأسيسية  إلى العمل للقيام بمهامها وتحصينها تحصينا مجتمعيا وشعبيا، ووضع خطة إصلاح  المؤسسات المنتخبة وتوازن التمثيل فيها بما يحقق توافقا مجتمعيا في مجلس  الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية.*
*وأشار مستشار الرئيس محمد مرسي  إلى ضرورة إصدار إعلان دستوري جديد يشتمل على المادتين الأولى والثالثة  المتفق عليهما بين جمهور الشعب المصري وعموم القوى السياسية والثورية.*
*وأكد سيف عبدالفتاح ضرورة عمل  حوار جدي ومستدام حول بناء مستقبل مصر الثورة، وضرورة القيام بكل ما من  شأنه تحقيق تماسك الجماعة الوطنية ولحمة القوى السياسية والمجتمعية.*
*وشدد على ضرورة إجراء تعديل  وزاري شامل يحقق الفاعلية الواجبة لهذه الحكومة وتطهيرها من كل من كان له  علاقة بالنظام السابق أو بشبهة فساد عليه، وأن تتبع مؤسسة الرئاسة الشفافية  الكاملة فيما يتعلق بصناعة القرارات المصيرية والاستراتيجية.*
*وضرورة النظر في الآليات  المانعة من تكرار الأحداث التي تتعلق بمحمد محمود حقنا للدماء والإعلان عن  الأطراف التي تمارس عنفا والتحقيق معها تحقيقا فوريا بلا إبطاء.*
*وتشهد مصر منذ الجمعة الماضي  مظاهرات غاضبة رفضا للإعلان الدستوري، يتضمن إعادة محاكمة رموز النظام  السابق حسب قانون حماية الثورة، بالإضافة إلى قرارات بتعيين نائب عام جديد  بدلًا من عبدالمجيد محمود، النائب العام السابق، وتحصين اللجنة التأسيسية  للدستور ومجلس الشورى، وتحصين الإعلانات الدستورية والقوانين والقرارات  الصادرة عن رئيس الجمهورية بحيث تكون غير قابلة للطعن عليها بأى طريق وأمام  أي جهة.*

*المصري اليوم 
*

​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأولتراس يرفضون التظاهر..واعضائه يهتفون: احلق ذقنك بين عارك تلقى وشك وش مبارك

خــاص .. الفجر الرياضي

*​*11/27/2012   5:46 PM*​*




*​*

تحركت مسيرة لاعضاء الأولتراس من  جامع الفتح بميدان  رمسيس مُتجهين نحو ميدان التحرير للانضمام لمظاهرات  "للثورة شعب يحميها"  لإسقاط الاعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى اصدره الدكتور  محمد مرسي.

ورفض الأولتراس الأعلان بشكل رسمي  عن التظاهر وفضل  أن يكون النزول لميدان التحرير بشكل فردى, وردد الأولتراس  بعض الهتافات  مُستخدمين "الطُبل".

وهتف اعضاء الأولتراس قائلين : حط  النهضة وحط الساعة  حط المرشد والجماعة علق مصر على الشماعة", "احلق ذقنك  بين عارك شكلك هو  شكل مبارك"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتحدث العسكرى: لا نمنع السيارات من دخول القاهرة.. وولاؤنا للشعب

  الثلاثاء، 27 نوفمبر  2012 - 17:31






                             العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على المتحدث الرسمى للقوات المسلحة 
كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى




 
قال العقيد أركان حرب أحمد محمد على، المتحدث الرسمى للقوات   المسلحة، إن بعض القنوات الفضائية والمواقع الإلكترونية ذكرت أنباء عن  قيام  عناصر من الشرطة العسكرية بمداخل القاهرة الكبرى، باستيقاف عدد من   الأتوبيسات ومنعها من دخول العاصمة، مؤكدا أنه لا صحة مطلقاً لتلك الأنباء،   وأن عناصر الشرطة العسكرية الموجودة بمداخل القاهرة الكبرى غير مخولة   بالتعامل مع المدنيين أو منعهم من التحرك.

وأشار المتحدث العسكرى، لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى أن تواجد الشرطة العسكرية فى   تلك المواقع يأتى فى إطار خطط القوات المسلحة لتكثيف أعمال التأمين   بالمحاور والطرق الرئيسية، المؤدية إلى داخل العاصمة خلال الظروف الراهنة   مؤكدا أن القوات المسلحة تؤدى دورها فى حماية الوطن، وأن ولاءها الوحيد   لشعب مصر وأرضها. 

ودعا المتحدث العسكرى جميع المواطنين ووسائل الإعلام إلى ضرورة عدم   الانسياق خلف الشائعات، التى يروجها البعض للنيل من وحدة البلاد وإثارة   الفتنة بين الشعب العظيم وجيشه الوطنى.






اليوم السابع
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مليونية حاشدة جدا بالسويس يثورون ضد الإخوان ويهتفون: «مرسى الحاكم بأمره»
 يسقط يسقط الرئيس الدرويش*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*يامبارك قول لمرسي, الزنزانة بعد الكرسي ( من مسيره شبرا )*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*محامو الاسكندرية ينضمون للمسيرات الرافضة للإعلان الدستوري*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الشرطة تعتدي على مصور بجريدة الدستور أثناء تغطيته اشتباكات في «التحرير»


 
0






 





















11/27/2012 - 17:48


تعرض  الزميل أحمد جمعة، المصور الصحفي بجريدة الدستور،  الثلاثاء، للاعتداء، من  قبل عناصر من الأمن المركزي، أثناء تغطيته لأحداث  الاشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين والشرطة في شارع «سيمون بوليفار».
ونقلت سيارة إسعاف «جمعة» إلى مستشفى مصر الدولي، لتلقي العلاج اللازم، بعد تعرضه لحالة إعياء شديد.
واستولت عناصر الشرطة على معدات التصوير التي يمتلكها الزميل أحمد جمعة، ومتعلقاته الشخصية، وهاتفه الشخصي.
وقال زملاء «جمعة» إن نقابة الصحفيين لم تتواصل معه حتى الآن، وأنه بمجرد تماثله للشفاء سيتقدم ببلاغ ضد وزارة الداخلية.
وأظهرت صور لـ«جمعة» تعرضه لضربات قوية على الظهر والرأس، بعصا الشرطة، مما تسبب في تورم أجزاء كبيرة* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]788oxNCudMo#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ياااااااااااااااااه يا مصرررر كل دوووول كفره عايشين على ارضك ههههههههه
يا ررررررررررررررررب كمللللل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى  النجار على تويتر: الشرائح الاجتماعية التى ثارت وتظاهرت اليوم تمثل جرس  انذار لانها تمثل الكتلة النوعية الحرجة التى بدأت الثورة وتستطيع خلخلة أى  نظام حاكم
 الدعاية البلهاء التى تصف الثائرين اليوم بأنهم فلول لا تستحق الرد ...*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل :مسيرة المنشية حاليا فى باب شرق ومسيرة فيكتوريا فى فلمنج والمسيرتين هيتقابلوا فى سيدى جابر
 الاسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مئات المتظاهرين ينظمون وقفة احتجاجية بـ"محمد محمود" 

نظم مئات المتظاهرين وقفة بشارع محمد محمود رددوا فيها هتافات الأولتراس المناهضة لوزارة الداخلية، وقام عدد آخر برفع علم مصرى كبير وطافوا به ميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*هتافات الأئمة والدعاة بالميدان: الإمامة الأزهرية هى رمز الأمة دية.. لا سلفيه ولا إخوانية.. إحنا أمة وسطية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*توقف مسيرة "الفتح" أمام حى الأزبكية انتظاراً لوصول مسيرة شبرا*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااه يا مصرررر كل دوووول كفره عايشين على ارضك ههههههههه
> يا ررررررررررررررررب كمللللل*



*اللهم اكثر من كفارنا وقلل من اخواننا ........... أأأأمين
اللهم شتت السلفيين وكتل الوطنين................. أأأأمين
اللهم نسألك خلع هذا الفرعون وحشره ثانياً في السجون .......... أأأأمين 
اللهم نسألك العزه لمصرنا و وفضيحه الحرامي لسفهائنا ....... أأأأمين
اللهم ارزقنا بدستوراً توافقياً واكفنا شر الدستور الاسلامياً  ..... أأأأمين
اللهم يا حنان يا منان نسالك فضيحه للاخوان 

 بقلمي ومن قلبي مش منقول 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة شبرا الأن



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميدان الاربعين بالسويس



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*غاز القنابل المسيلة يتصاعد في أروقة مجلس الوزراء.. وقنديل يأسف علي العنف*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمر واكد على تويتر: عجلة ورا يا مرسي 

*​*11/27/2012   5:45 PM​*​*




*​*

 	علق الفنان عمرو واكد على الأحداث السياسية السيئة التى  تمر بها حاليا  البلاد قائلا فى تغريدة له على تويتر :" ما كل هذه الأعداد !  انا مبهور  عجلة ورا يا مرسي والا هندخل فى مرحلة واكرساه .

 	يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى يتواجد فيه عدد كبير من الفنانين  داخل ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بحرية الفن والابداع وسقوط الإعلان الدستورى .


الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

عاجل شاهد ماذا يهتف الاخوان فى الاسكندرية الان
*2012-11-27 18:13:31*​





"الإسلام هو الحل..شرع الله عز وجل"..هتاف الإخوان بميدان القائد إبراهيم.. ومعارضون: "يسقط حكم المرشد"​

احتشد الآلاف من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمون بميدان  القائد إبراهيم عقب صلاة المغرب منذ قليل، مرددين هتافات مدوية قالوا فيها:  "الإسلام هو الحل.. شرع الله عز وجل".

وقام أعضاء الجماعة بتشغيل أجهزة صوت عالية رددوا من خلالها  هتافاتهم التي قالوا فيها: "الشعب يريد إسقاط الفلول"، و"مرسي يا رئيسنا  إحنا معاك", "طهر طهر يا مرسي".

وفاجأ المئات -الذين كانوا موجودين بالميدان- أعضاء جماعة  الإخوان بهتافات مضادة قالوا فيها: يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد ثم قاموا  بالانسحاب لينضموا إلى المسيرات التي خرجت باتجاه منطقة سموحة.





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل  المتظاهرون يشعلون سيارة أمن مركزي في محيط السفارة الأمريكية بـ«المولوتوف»
2012-11-27 18:09:47 






   	محمود فوزي   	قام بعض من المتظاهرون بإلقاء القنابل الحارقة «مولوتوف»  على إحدى سيارات  الأمن المركزي، خلال الاشتباكات التي نشبت بينهما في  ميدان سيمون بوليفار،  قرب السفارة الأمريكية، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء.  	   	 كما قامت قوات الأمن المركزي بإلقاء قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة،   مما أسفر عن سقوط مئات المصابين بحالات اختناق أو إغماءات، بينما استخدم   المتظاهرون سيارة ملاكي مقلوبة ومشتعلة لإغلاق الطريق، فضلا  عن وضع   الحواجز الحديدية في نهر الطريق؛ لمنع سيارات الأمن المركزي من المرور.  	



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* ‏*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يعتدون على المتظاهرين أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم , ومراسلنا يصف الإشتباكات بالدامية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "مصطفى محمود" تصل الدقى وتهتف "مرسى باطل"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*شباب أحزاب جبهة الإنقاذ يبحثون سبل التصعيد ضد الرئيس مساء اليوم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وعدد من شباب الإخوان المسلمين في المحلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أحد المواطنين يهاجم مسيرة شبرا من بلكونة شقته ويهتف " إسلامية إسلامية " والمسيرة ترد عليه " الشعب يريد اسقاط الإخوان"*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيره المحامين*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*صورة من مسيره شبرا*
*دى مليونيه لوحدها*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الشباب الطاهر اللى ولع فى مكتب الجزيرة اخوان مصر*
*ياريت*
* ماتروحوش عند مكتبهم التانى اللى فى العجوزة *
*جنب شهرزاد الدور الرابع*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميدان التحرير وهو ممتلىء عن اخره والشوارع المحيطه  ويهتفون بصوت واحد الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام يذيع التلفزيون المصرى على خلاف الحقيقه بوجود اشتباكات ويضع صوره قديمه . فعلا  الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإسعاف: 5 مصابين وحالة وفاة حصيلة مليونية التحرير حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*انضم أكثر من 3 آلاف متظاهر من المشاركين فى مسيرة دوران شبرا إلى مسيرة الفتح المتواجدة أما حى الأزبكية بشارع القللى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*علم مصر بطول "100" متر يتقدم مسيرة مصطفى محمود إلى "التحرير"​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين بمسيرة "مصطفى محمود" وحمدين يغادر التظاهرة

تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مسيرة مصطفى محمود، والتى يقودها عدد من الفنانين والشخصيات السياسية، حيث يشارك فى المسيرة الفنان أحمد حلمى والفنانة حنان مطاوع.*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*للذكرى ليس الا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة مصطفى محمود ترفع لافتات "إحنا مش عبيد الإخوان"، "عيش حرية إسقاط تأسيسية"، "إنا والمصحف والإنجيل مش همشى غير بعد إسقاط الإعلان"، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، مستخدمين الطبول ومكبرات الصوت.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرة لأولتراس المنيا بالطبول تهتف: عبدالناصر قالها قوية.. الإخوان باعوا القضية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وقعت اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين من عمال مصنع غزل المحلة وشباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بحماية مقر الجماعة بالمدينة، حيث قام المتظاهرون بتحويل المسيرة إلى ميدان «الشون» القريب من المقر، فتبادل الطرفان إلقاء الحجارة والشماريخ.*


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت قد فقدت الامل تقريبا كليا فى مصر
ولكن اليوم رايت ان مصر مازال بداخلها قلب ينبض بحرية كل المصريين


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*موسى والبدوي"إيد واحدة" في التحرير*
* وعبدالنور لمرسي: افتح التليفزيون وشوف معارضيك*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*التقت مسيرات حزب الوفد برئاسة الدكتور السيد البدوي "رئيس الحزب"، بمسيرة حزب المؤتمر بقيادة عمرو موسى "رئيس الحزب، مع مسيرة الفنانين برئاسة الدكتور أشرف عبد الغفور "نقيب الممثلين" بكوبري قصر النيل، للانضمام إلى المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، للاعتراض على الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي الخميس الماضي.*​​*وأخذ المجتمعون، بقيادة البدوي وموسي في ترديد هتافات "عيش.. حرية.. تأسيسية"، "ارحل يعني امشي ياللي ما بتفهمشي"، "مدنية مدنية.. مش عايزينها إخوانية"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.. أيوة بنهتف ضد المرشد". ودخل موسى والبدوي ممسكين بيدي بعضهما.*​​*وقال موسى، إن المصريين أثبتوا اليوم أنهم لن يقبلوا بديكتاتور آخر، وأنهم لن يسمحوا بوجود قرارات تعود بهم للخلف والاستعباد مرة أخرى، داعيا مرسي بالنزول على رأي الشارع والتراجع عن الإعلان الدستوري.*​​*من جانبه، قال الدكتور السيد البدوي، رئيس حزب الوفد، إن الشعب المصري لأول مرة في التاريخ ينقسم بهذه الصورة، ففي ثورة يناير توحد الشعب بجميع طوائفه من أجل إسقاط الاستبداد، لذا فإنه على مرسي أن يتراجع عن قراراته من أجل إنقاذ الشعب المصري من التشرذم، والانقسام غير المتوقع نتائجه.*​​*وأضاف، الشعب المصري أثبت اليوم أنه لن يسمح لأحد أن يمنعه من رأيه والإصرار عليه، مؤكدا أن القوى الوطنية لن تتحاور مع الرئيس مرسي إلا بعد إلغاء أو تجميد الإعلان الدستوري.*​​*وقال منير فخري عبد النور، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد ووزير السياحة السابق، إنه يبدو أن مرسي لم يكن على وعي باعتراض الشعب على قراراته، لكن عليه الآن أن يفتح التليفزيون ويستمع لصوت الشعب في الميدان".*​​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*سقوط عشرات المصابين في اشتباكات بالمحلة بين الإخوان ومناهضي الإعلان الدستوري*​ *كتب : أحمد فتحي ورفيق ناصف*
*تشهد شوارع المحلة الكبري، اشتباكات بين شباب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وشباب القوى والحركات الثورية وصلت إلى التشابك بالأيدي والتراشق بالطوب والحجارة، وزجاجات الملوتوف الحارقة، وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن وقوع العشرات من المصابين في صفوف الطرفين, وتم نقل مصابي الإخوان إلى مقر دار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لتلقي العلاج وإسعافهم.*
*ومازالت الاشتباكات تجري في محيط ميدان الشون، وسط معارك كر وفر، في الشوارع الجانبية بالقرب من مزلقان السكة الحديد، ويواصل أعضاء وقيادات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين حشد أنصارهم ومؤيديهم لمواجة طوفان الهجمات من قبل مناهضي قرارت الرئيس مرسي.*
*وتمكن شباب الإخوان من القبض على 3 أشخاص، بحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء، وزجاجات ملوتوف حارقة، وتم التحفظ عليم بمقر دار الإخوان لحين عرضهم على الأجهزة الأمنية؛ للتحقيق معهم بتهمة إثارة الشغب ووممارسة أعمال العنف وترويع المواطنين.*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممكن ن**قول ان النهاردة اليوم ال 19 للثورة*​ 


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...87358797971733&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل المسيرات القادمة الان الى ميدان التحرير لا تجد مكان لها من شدة الزحام 
2012-11-27 18:49:10 




المسيرات القادمة الان الى ميدان التحرير لا تجد مكان لها من شدة الزحام

المصدر : الدستور *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرسى أول رئيس فى العالم تقوم مظاهرات ضده بعد أربعة شهور من توليه السلطة
2012-11-27 18:40:25 1 





 
 أكد حمدى الفخرانى النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى هو أول  رئيس فى العالم تقوم ضده مظاهرات بعد توليه السلطة بأربعة شهور. وأضاف  الفخرانى فى تصريح صحفي أن مرسى نجح بقرارته الخاطئة في أن يقسم الشعب  المصري إلى قسمين، أهله وعشيرته على حد قوله، وهم جماعة الإخوان، وبقية  الـ85 مليون مصرى، مشيرا إلى أنه أخطأ خطأ فادحا عندما خرج وخطب فى مؤيديه،  ولم يهتم بـ85 مليون مصرى آخرين. وقال الفخرانى إن الإعلان الدستورى  الخاطئ أدى إلى خسارة اقتصادية كبيرة لمصر، منها 39 مليار جنيه خسارة  البورصة فقط.
وطالب الفخرانى مرسى بالتراجع عن قراراته، مؤكدأ أنه ليس عيبا أن يصحح قرارته، "فالرجوع إلى الحق فضيلة".



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

نفى مصدر قضائي مسئول بمكتب النائب العام ما تردد بشأن استقالة المستشار  طلعت عبد الله النائب العام، الذي تقلد منصبه الجديد منذ أيام.

    كان عدد من المتظاهرين قد أعربوا عن فرحتهم العارمة فور تسرب إشاعة من جانب بعض الأشخاص عن تقديم النائب العام استقالته.




​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*حافظ  أبو سعدة رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان على تويتر : فعلا للثورة  شعبا يحميها شعار اليوم وأضيف والحرية ليها شعب يحميها لن يستبد بنا بعد  اليوم*
​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
*وحشتينـا يـا مصــر ايوه بقى ايو بقى *
*شكـرا لـ مرسـى واهلـه وعشيرتـه ونسرين واخواتها*
* طمتنا على مصر *
*انها لسه بخير *
*بس كانت شوية خلافات عائلية *
*والحمد لله زالت وهنفوق لبلدنا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* 

*










​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أضاف الإبراشي في تصريح لموقع ''مصراوي'' أنه لا يمكن بعد قيام ثورة يناير أن يصدر الرئيس مرسي مثل هذه القرارات*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. إغلاق "قصر العينى" واستمرار الاشتباكات فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية*




*



*
*الاشتباكات في محيط السفارة الأمريكية*​
*قامت  قوات الأمن بإغلاق محطات البنزين بشارع قصر العينى، كما تم تحويل مسار  اتجاه السيارات بالشارع إلى كورنيش النيل لشدة الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن  التى تطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع، والمتظاهرين الذين يقذفون بالحجارة. 

وردد المتظاهرون الشعارات المطالبة بإسقاط الدستور المكمل وإسقاط  النظام، كما أغلقت الوزارات الحكومية أبوابها وانتشرت قوات الأمن وسيارات  مكافحة الشغب فى شارع قصر العينى وفى محيط مجلس الوزراء ومجلسي الشعب  والشورى والمجمع العلمى.  * *

وعلى الجانب الآخر، تحولت الاشتباكات من شارع قصر العيني لمحيط السفارة الأمريكية. * 
*



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​*          .
*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعليمات "إخوانية- قطرية" تسبب سقطة إعلامية لـ"الجزيرة"
 


  		الثلاثاء, 27 نوفمبر 2012 18:38     




 


         كتب - أحمد عاصم     
 	تلقت قناة "الجزيرة" الإخبارية توجيهات وتعليمات قطرية  عبر رئاسه  الجمهورية بتجاهل التركيز بشأن الملايين المحتشدة بميدان  التحرير في  مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"، وذلك مقابل الاهتمام جماهير  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين رغم انحسارها بالأسكندرية في ميدان القائد  إبراهيم.
 	وقد دللت القناة على ذلك بإنقسام شاشه القناة إلى  كاميرتين واحده بميدان  القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية والثانية بميدان  التحرير بالقاهرة، وتم إغلاق  الصوت عن تظاهرات التحرير، وإظهار أصوات  وهتافات تظاهرات القائد إبراهيم،  حيث يتم تصوير تظاهرة مؤيدي قرار الرئيس  من زوايا قريبة لتوجيه فكر  المشاهدين بأن هناك حشدًا كبيرًا لمؤديي  الرئيس.
	في ظاهرة بعيدة تمامًا عن الحيادية الإعلامية، كما تناقض "الجزيرة" بهذه   التغطية اليوم أسلوب عملها وقت ثورة 25 يناير، حيث كانت القناة الإخبارية   الفضائية الوحيدة التي تنقل أحداث الثورة بكل أسرارها وتفاصيلها حتى تم   إسقاط نظام المخلوع.
	وكان قد خالف إخوان الإسكندرية تعليمات حزب "الحرية والعدالة" بعدم النزول   إلى الميادين اليوم، فيما كان قد أعلنت جميع القوى الثورية والمدنية عن   النزول إلى كل الميادين على مستوى الجمهورية لإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري   الأخير للرئيس محمد مرسي.
 



الدستور
*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وائل غنيم: حشود التحرير صدمة لـ"مرسي"
 


  		الثلاثاء, 27 نوفمبر 2012 18:14     




 
وائل غنيم 


         كتبت – هدير الجمّال      
 	أكد وائل غنيم ، الناشط السياسي ، أن الرئيس محمد مرسي  لم يكن يتوقع أن  يمتلئ ميدان التحرير عن آخره بعد شهور قليلة من حكمه  اعتراضًا على قرار من  قراراته ، مؤكدًا أن  الكثيرين لم يتوقعوا أن يقوم  أول رئيس منتخب في ثورة  مصر بإصدار إعلان غير دستوري يعطيه صلاحيات  ديكتاتورية بدعوى أنها "صلاحيات  مؤقتة".
 	ووجه غنيم من خلال صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي  "فيس بوك" ، رسالة  إلى مؤيدي الإعلان الدستوري الرئاسي الصادر الخميس  الماضي ، قائلاً : "  أُذكر مؤيدي قرار الرئيس بعبارة: "انتخب مرسي عشان  هتعرف تعارضه" .






الدستور
* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أنباء غير رسمية عن استقالة نائب الرئيس محمود مكى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* أصفوت
*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قاد عمرو موسى مسيرة شعبية انطلقت من ميدان عبد المنعم رياض مروراً بالكورنيش، حيث التحمت مع مسيرة حزب الوفد على كوبرى قصر النيل وتوجها سوياً إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*  عاجل أنباء عن استقالة نائب الرئيس محمود مكى*
*2012-11-27 19:02:28* 

*




* *
   ترددت أنباء عن استقالة نائب رئيس الجمهورية المستشار محمود مكى، واليوم السابع من جانبها تجرى اتصالات للوقوف حول حقيقة الأنباء.






* ​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو مسيرة "مصطفى محمود" يشعلون الشماريخ فى شارع التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*القنصلية المصرية في الرياض تحذر الجالية المصرية من الانخراط في الأنشطة السياسية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* قطع شبكة الانترنت عن المتظاهرين بالتحرير*











          فوجئ المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير منذ قليل  بانقطاع شبكات الانترنت عن الميدان في مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها".

و قد شارك الالاف في مليونية اليوم للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية .

مرددين هتافت المره دي بجد مش هنسبها لحد"، يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".

صدى البلد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*شفيق للإخوان: أنتم ماكينة النفاق ومصيركم جهنم 








 


   		 		   			 								كتب- حازم العبيدى: 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 27 نوفمير 2012 19:06 		 
 	شن الفريق أحمد شفيق، هجوما حاد علي جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين، واتهمهم أنهم  ماكينة النفاق والخداع والتدليس، وأن مصيرهم  سيكون جهنم، متعجباً كيف يصرح  المستشار وليد شرابى المتحدث باسم حركة قضاة  من أجل مصر.
 	والذي استبدله شفيق أنهم "قضاة من أجل الإخوان"، قائلا "عرضنا علي عبد المجيد محمود منصب رئيس محكمة منطقة بالقاهرة".
 	وشدد شفيق في بيان نشره علي صفحته علي موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي فيس بوك كيف  لهذا الشخص الذي تم شطبه ان يعرف مثل هذا الخبر ..  الإخوان يدعون أن  النائب العام فاسد وخائن ويعينونه رئيس محكمة بدلا من  محاسبته.
	وأضاف شفيق ألا يذكركم هذا بموقف لجنة الانتخابات التي كرمها مرسي بعد أن كانوا يتظاهرون ضد أعضائها وقت أزمة المنظمات .

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* ميدان التحرير الان .. من صفحه كلنا خالد سعيد
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاخوان بيضربوا رصاص حى على المتظاهرين فى المحلة الكبرى و انباء عن اصابات عديدة فى صفوف الثوار*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*شاهد ماذا قال البرادعى الان اثاء المسيرة
    2012-11-27 19:14:08        





 
وصول مسيرة دوران شبرا للتحرير.. والبرادعي: على مرسي التراجع لتجنب الكارثة 

            وصلت مسيرة دوران شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في مليونية «إسقاط  الإعلان الدستوري»، وشارك في المسيرة الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب  الدستور، والكاتب علاء الأسواني وشادي الغزالي حرب وطاهر أبوزيد ومحمود  قابيل وعمرو حمزاوي وأمين إسكندر وأمير رمزي.                      وقال الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور، أثناء مشاركته بالمسيرة  إنه جاء ليشارك في رفض الإعلان الدستوري، ويطالب الرئيس مرسي بالرجوع عن  قراره، لتجنب وقوع كارثة، حسب قوله.                      وترك «البرادعي» المسيرة ليستقل سيارة، ويتوجه بها لميدان التحرير  مباشرة، للمشاركة في مليونية «إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري».                      كانت مسيرة تضم الآلاف من دوران شبرا تحركت في اتجاه ميدان التحرير  للمشاركة في مليونية «إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري»، وشارك بالمسيرة عدد من  القوى السياسية والحركات منها أحزاب المصريين الأحرار والمصري الديمقراطي  الاجتماعي والتحالف الشعبي والعدل وحركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين.

            المصدر : المصرى اليوم ​**

​*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعابه ليس الا*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​ 
*مش عايزين مرسى رئيس*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​*V*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضبط عنصر بـ«حركة التحرير الفلسطيني» خلال مشاركته بتظاهرات الإخوان بأسيوط*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أشعل عدد من المشاركين فى مسيرة مصطفى محمود الشماريخ والألعاب النارية، مع اقتراب وصول المسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/#​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرتا دوران شبرا ومسجد الفتح إلى ميدان التحرير، واستقبلهما المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير بهتافات "مرحب مرحب مرحب بالثوار".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"صباحي" يهتف: يسقط إعلان الفرعون



الثلاثاء, 27 نوفمبر 2012 17:41 




 
حمدين صباحي 


كتب - فاطمة عمارة 
شارك "حمدين صباحي" - مؤسس التيار الشعبي - في مليونية  "للثورة شعب يحميها" من خلال مسيرة ميدان مصطفى محمود"، التي انطلقت منذ  قليل متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير، لإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري والقصاص لشهداء  أحداث ثورة 25 يناير.
فيما ردد صباحي هتافات أثناء المسيرة قائلاً: "يسقط إعلان  الفرعون" مشيرًا إلى أن الإعلان الدستوري حول أول رئيس جمهورية منتخب إلى  فرعون.
وعلى الجانب الآخر ردد المتظاهرون هتافات ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والمرشد العام للجماعة منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".






الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* سي إن إن: مصر كلها ضد قرارات "مرسي".. والشعب استعاد قوته التي أطاحت بـ "مبارك"










رصدت شبكة "سي إن إن" الإخبارية   الأمريكية توافد آلاف المصريين على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في الاحتجاجات   الشعبية ضد الإعلان الدستوري الذي  أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي.


وأشار الموقع إلى أن المصريين يريدون استعادة قوتهم التي   أطاحت بالرئيس السابق حسني مبارك قبل ما يقرب من عامين أمام الرئيس الحالي   محمد مرسي والذي اتخذ قرارات لمنح نفسه سلطات استثنائية لم يرض عنها  الشعب.


وقد تصاعدت حدة الاحتجاجات وذلك بعد الإعلان عن موت   متظاهرين خلال الفترة الماضية ومع سقوط الشهداء فإن الغضب الشعبي يتصاعد   دائمًا وهو ما حدث من قبل مع النظام السابق ومع المجلس العسكري، ويحدث الآن   مع الرئيس محمد مرسي.


ووفقًا لما شهدته مصر اليوم فإنه بدا من الواضح أن مصر كلها   بجميع طوائفها ضد قرارات الرئيس مرسي، وأصبح الجميع يهتف ضد الإخوان،   الذين يمثلهم الرئيس مرسي في الحكم، وتصاعدت المواجهات السياسية بين تيارات   الإسلام السياسي وبين القوى الثورية والشعبية.


ونقلت الشبكة الإخبارية الأمريكية عن محمود غزلان المتحدث   الرسمي باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، تأكيده أن السبب الرئيسي لإلغاء   التيارات الإسلامية المليونية التي كانوا يعتزمون تنظيمها اليوم أمام جامعة   القاهرة، حقنًا لدماء المصريين، ولمنع أي مصادمات قد تحدث.





صدى البلد* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*رويترز: سقوط عشرات المصابين بالمحلة الكبرى في اشتباكات بين إخوان ومعارضين
             رويترز 


27-11-2012 | 19:16 



















صورة من مظاهرات المحلة اليوم​
             قال  شاهد عيان ومسئول صحي إن عشرات المصابين سقطوا اليوم الثلاثاء، في  اشتباكات بين أعضاء في جماعة الإخوان المسلمون ومعارضين بمدينة المحلة  الكبرى في وقت احتشد فيه عشرات الألوف من المعارضين لحكم الرئيس محمد مرسي  بها. 

وقال الشاهد إن طلقات خرطوش وقنابل مولوتوف وحجارة استخدمت في  الاشتباكات بميدان الشون الذي يطل عليه مكتب حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع  السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون في المحلة. 

وقال سعد مكي مدير مستشفى المحلة العام: "وصلت تسع حالات إلى المستشفى  للآن، معلوماتنا أن عشرات آخرين أصيبوا."، وأضاف "الإصابات جروح بالرأس  وكدمات وسحجات."​*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اصر المحامون على ان تتقدم مسيرتهم من النقابه وحتى التحرير *
*محاميات مصر  العظام*
* لارسال رساله واضحه ضد من يحاولون طمس وجه مصر الحضارى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكثر من 40 مصاب بين مؤيدين ومعارضين فى الغربيه بينهم اصابات بطلق نارى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو الكشف عن الخطة الخبيثة من الرئاسة للخروج من الأزمة   *

[YOUTUBE]Gr4QJ-c1tnA#![/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*طرد احمد ماهر من التحرير رجل الاخوان فى الميدان
 الشعب المصرى فاااااااااق*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات داميه فى ميدان الشون بالمحله تدور الان وتم تكسير أحدى عربات الاسعاف​*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالك البرادعى بتاع تويتات مش بينزل الشارع

 مش قلتوا له انزل الشارع؟ *
*اشربوا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*شاهد ماذا يفعلوا جماعة الاخوان المسمين الان
    2012-11-27 19:16:26        






 «الإخوان» تستعين بـ«شُعب الجماعة» وطلاب الأزهر لحماية «الإرشاد» 

	وضعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة التابع لها، خطة لتأمين   مقار «الجماعة» والحزب خاصة المركز العام بالمقطم، خلال مليونية اليوم،   الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية.   	وتضمنت الخطة، الاستعانة بالمئات من شباب الإخوان من شعب محافظة القاهرة،   وعدد من طلاب جامعة الأزهر، لتأمين المركز العام للجماعة، حيث تم تقسيمهم   على 3 مجموعات، تتولى كل مجموعة حماية المقر لمدة 8 ساعات من الداخل،  ويخصص  لهم برنامج تربوى يتضمن جزءاً عن تاريخ «الإخوان» والفترات الفارقة  فى  تاريخها، على أن تترك عملية التأمين من الخارج لأفراد الشرطة وسيارات  الأمن  المركزى الذى يوجدون أمام المقر، منذ اندلاع المظاهرات ضد  «الجماعة»، وحتى  أمس، مع وضع 8 كاميرات لتسجيل ما يحدث أمام المركز العام 4  منها على الباب  الأمامى و4 على الباب الخلفى، وفى المحافظات نفذ كل مكتب  إدارى وأمانة  لحزب الحرية والعدالة هذه الخطة، مع إضافة وجود عدد من أعضاء  الإخوان أمام  المقار، نظراً لعدم قيام أفراد الأمن بحمايته من الخارج.  	 وقال الدكتور على عزالدين، عضو المكتب التنفيذى للحزب: إن هناك أفراداً من   «الجماعة» يوجدون باستمرار داخل المقار وهو عدد مناسب لحمايتها، حسب مساحة   كل مقر.  	وقال المهندس أسامة سليمان، عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب: «الحزب  وضع تصوراً  لمنع حدوث احتكاكات من جديد مع البلطجية المندسين بين  المتظاهرين، من خلال  التنسيق مع وزارة الداخلية فيما يتعلق بحماية مقرات  الحرية والعدالة  والإخوان حتى لا يتكرر سيناريو الاعتداءات التى راح  ضحيتها إسلام مسعود أحد  شباب الإخوان»، موضحاً أن هناك تعاوناً مع الأهالى  الذين يسكنون فى نفس  العمارات التى بها مقار للحزب لرصد أشكال البلطجية  المعتدين على المقار.  	وإلكترونياً، رصدت صفحات الإخوان، مثل «أنت عيل  إخوانجى» الأشخاص الداعين  لحرق مقار «الجماعة» على «الفيس بوك»، وخصصت لهم  ملفاً كاملاً تحت اسم  «مطلوب للعدالة»، وقالت: «إنهم تابعون لأنصار حمدين  صباحى والتيار الشعبى  وحركتى 6 أبريل كفاية».

	المصدر : الوطن*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*«البرادعى»: أشعر بالأسى والشباب فقط يدفعون الثمن









                     الدكتور محمد البرادعى* * 
نظم أهالى منطقة عابدين عزاء شعبياً، مساء أمس  الأول لشهيد  أحداث محمد محمود، جابر صلاح، الشهير بـ«جيكا»، فى الساحة  المواجهة لقصر  عابدين، بحضور عدد كبير من أعضاء الحركات الثورية والرموز  السياسية على  رأسها الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور، الذى قال  لـ«الوطن»:  «الشباب فقط من يدفع الثمن»، ومكث بالعزاء لمدة 15 دقيقة صافح  فيها بحرارة  والد الشهيد «جابر». * *
ونصب أهالى عابدين سرادقاً كبيراً أمام القصر الرئاسى،  وضعوا فى  مقدمته لافتة «مش هنسيب حقك يا جيكا»، وسط حضور كبير لأعضاء حركة  6 أبريل  وحزب الدستور الذى كان «جيكا» عضواً بهما، وحضور عمرو حمزاوى،  أستاذ العلوم  السياسية، وجورج إسحاق القيادى بحزب الدستور، ووزير السياحة  السابق منير  فخرى عبدالنور، فى الوقت الذى خيم فيه الحزن على المنطقة. * *
وأضاف البرادعى، لـ«الوطن»، أن «جيكا» شهيد جديد من ثورة  الحرية  التى لا تزال تناضل منذ يناير 2011، حتى الآن لتحقيق أهدافها،  موضحاً أنه  يشعر بالأسى لاستمرار إراقة الدماء وسقوط ضحايا من جميع  الأطراف المتنازعة،  وعلق على مدى قدرة «جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى» فى إجبار  الرئيس محمد مرسى على  التراجع عن إصدار الإعلان الدستورى، قائلاً: «ما دام  قررنا العودة متوحدين  من أجل الثورة، فكل شىء ممكن». * *
وقال منير فخرى عبدالنور، وزير السياحة السابق لـ«الوطن»،  إنه شارك  بالعزاء لأنها مسئولية وطنية على الجميع أن يقدم التعازى فى سقوط  شهيد  الوطن، الذى نزل ليحيى ذكرى استشهاد زملائه بعد عام من موقعة «محمد  محمود»  نوفمبر 2011، فاستشهد مثلهم، موضحاً أن الجميع يرفض الانجرار  لاشتباكات  دامية قد تؤدى لنتائج وخيمة. * *
وقدمت والدة خالد سعيد العزاء فى منزل أسرة «جيكا» بعد أن  شاركت فى  جنازته، وقالت إن «جابر» مثل «خالد» ضحية نظام يقمع شعبه من أجل  تحقيق  مصلحته.* *


الوطن
*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*حافظ سلامة لمرسى: لقد نصبت نفسك وتمثلت بفرعون مصر*











​​ 

*حتى الحانوتى مش عاجبه مرسى *​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*سي ان ان : مشهد لا يصدق في ميدان التحرير





*​​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصول مسيرة دوران شبرا للتحرير.. بقياده البرادعي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الإسعاف": 13 مصاباً وحالة وفاة حصيلة مصابى المليونية بالقاهرة والغربية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*''الأسوانى'': إن لم يُسقط الرئيس الإعلان ''هنخلعه'' 











                    الأديب علاء الأسواني    


       كتب - عزة جرجس: 
طالب الأديب علاء الأسواني الرئيس محمد مرسي بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري، مؤكدًا عدم شرعية هذا الإعلان.
وقال الأسواني خلال المسيرة التي انطلقت من حي شبرا مساء اليوم الثلاثاء ''إن لم يسقط الرئيس الإعلان ''هنخلعه''.
وتابع  الأسوانى في تصريحات خاصة لـ''مصراوي'' أثناء  مشاركته في المسيرة قائلا:''  أنا لم أؤيد الرئيس مرسي وقاطعت الانتخابات،  ولكنى اتفهم جيداً موقف بعض  الثوار الذين انتخبوا مرسي خوفًا من وصول شفيق  إلى الحكم''.
ورأى علاء أن الثورة مستمرة ولا تسمح بحكم ديكتاتور جديد .




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*قناه النهار : الميدان بالكامل الان يرفض حتى الغاء الاعلان الدستورى و يطالب بالرحيــــــــــــــــــــــــل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* مسيرة الفتح تصل لـ"التحرير" للمشاركة في مليونية"للثورة شعب يحميها"*








 

          وصلت  منذ قليل المسيرة التى انطلقت من أمام مسجد الفتح برمسيس الى ميدان التحرير  للمشاركة في مليونية " للثورة شعب يحميها".

وضمت المسيرة المئات من المتظاهرين والأحزاب والحركات منها التيار الشعبي وحزب المصريين الأحرار.

رافعين أعلام مصر، ولافتات مكتوبا عليها "يا شهيد نام وارتاح وإحنا هنكمل  الكفاح"، "حق الشهيد.. ومش هنقبل نكون عبيد"، "الإعلان غير الدستوري  انقلاب".

رددوا هتافات "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع".. "ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار"، "الشهيد جابر مات مقتول.. ومحمد مرسي هو المسئول".

صدى البلد​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااجل طرد احمد ماااهر من التحرير رجل الاخوان فى الميدان*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نطالب السيد الرئيس مرسىى*
*بعمل دور تانى للتحرير*
* لإستيعاب الأعداد الغفيره من المتظاهرين ضده*
* وذلك لعدم وجود مكان بالدور الأول بالميدان*
*والله الموفق والمستعان*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*                 مهدي عاكف لـ"صدى البلد": مايحدث في "التحرير" الآن "تهريج".. ومصر بها من "الحكماء" من يحل الأزمة









* * 

رفض مهدي عاكف ،  المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وصف تظاهرات ميدان التحرير  اللاحقة للإعلان الدستوري الصادر مؤخراً عن رئيس الجمهورية بـ"الغضب  الشعبي".

وقال: أنا لا أرى "غضب" ، وما يحدث الآن في الميدان لا يعدو كونه "تهريج".

و قال في تصريح لموقع "صدى البلد" : أنا أعتبر أن مصر بها من الحكماء  مايكفي لحلّ الأزمة الحالية، و أوضح أن حكماء مصر تقع على عاتقهم الآن  مسئولية تهيئة الظروف والتوفيق بين الجميع للإسراع في تشكيل مؤسسات الدولة  من دستور ومجلس شعب، في هذه الفترة القليلة التي حددها د. محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية في الإعلان الدستوري الأخير.


صدى البلد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاااااجل من الحكومة عن احداث التحرير 
الحكومة تأسف لسقوط ضحايا بالتحرير 








 


   		 		   			 								كتب- ناصر فياض: 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 27 نوفمير 2012 19:27 		 
 	تابع الدكتور هشام قنديل، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، سير   العمل بالحكومة وأجهزة  الدولة من خلال اجتماع وزارى محدود ضم وزراء   الإعلام والصناعة والإسكان  والمجالس النيابية، بمشاركة ممثلين من وزارات   الدفاع والداخلية ومحافظة  القاهرة ومحافظة الجيزة.
 	وأكد "قنديل" أن الحكومة تمارس أعمالها المقررة على   النحو المعتاد، وأن  جميع أجهزة ومرافق الدولة مستمرة فى أداء مهامها على   الوجه الأكمل، حتى لا  تتعطل مصالح المواطنين.
	وأكد رئيس الوزراء أن مصر تحتاج فى هذه المرحلة الهامة والحساسة إلى    مضاعفة الجهد فى العمل والانتاج، لأن ذلك هو السبيل الوحيد لتجاوز المرحلة    الراهنة، والخروج من الوضع الاقتصادى الصعب الذى تعانى منه البلاد.
	وأشار رئيس الوزراء الى أن حق التظاهر السلمى مكفول للجميع، كما أكد    التصدى بكل حزم لكافة أشكال العنف والخروج عن سلمية التظاهر، بما فى ذلك    التعدى على المنشآت ورجال الشرطة المكلفين بتأمين الأفراد والمنشآت.
	وأعرب" قنديل" عن أسفه لما شهدته البلاد من أحداث عنف نتج عنها حتى الآن    حالتا وفاة بين خيرة شباب هذا الوطن، وكرر  قنديل دعوته للجميع بالتحلى    بضبط النفس والتمسك بالروح السلمية التى ميزت ثورة يناير المجيدة.
	كان مجلس الوزراء قد أصدر  بياناً أشار فيه إلى ما تلاحـظ فى الفترة    الأخيـرة قيام بعض الصحف بنشر أخبار غير صحيحة تخص الشأن العام دون التحقق    من مدى صحة تلك الأخبار من مصادرها، وآخر تلك الأخبار خبر يشير إلى أن    صندوق النقد الدولى قرر تعليق اتفاقه مع مصر بسبب الأحداث الأخيرة.

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* محمود غزلان لـ"صدى البلد": "لا يمكن" لمتظاهري التحرير أن  يحققوا مطالبهم.. والإرادة الشعبية مع "مرسي" ولن نعدل عنها 











          صرح الدكتور محمود غزلان، المتحدث  الإعلامي عن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بأنه "لايمكن" أن يصل المتظاهرون في  ميدان "التحرير" الآن أن تتحقق مطالبهم و أن الإرادة الشعبية مع رئيس  الجمهورية د. محمد مرسي و لا يمكن العدول عن هذه الإرادة.

و تابع في تصريح لموقع "صدى البلد" أن الجماعة ترحب بالتظاهرات في كل مكان  مادامت ستكون تظاهرات "سلمية" و قال في هذا : يا أهلاً وسهلاً بها .

صدى البلد

**************
ماما حلوه :D
*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل.. الرئاسة تنفى استقالة نائب الرئيس.. وتؤكد أن تلك الأنباء مجرد شائعات ومحض افتراء وكذب*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/Sawerous?ref=stream
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*فيه فرق بين ان تروح للميدان بمسيرة .. أو انك تروح شحن في الباصات*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير امن الغربيه ..الوضع فى المحله مؤسف جدااااااااا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مليونية حماية الثورة تتحدى عناد الرئيس 








​
بوابة الوفد ـ خاص: الثلاثاء , 27 نوفمير 2012 19:03 
تنشر جريدة الوفد في عددها الصادر غداً الأربعاء، عددًا من  الأخبار الهامة حول تبعات الأزمة السياسية جراء إصدار الرئيس محمد مرسي  للإعلان الدستوري ورفض القوى السياسية للإعلان والدعوة إلى سقوطه.
ويتصدر عدد الغد مانشيت "يالميدان.. مليونية حماية الثورة تتحدى عناد الرئيس".
كما يتناول العدد موضوعات هامة منها:
روح 25 يناير تعود إلى ميدان التحرير لإسقاط الإعلان "غير الدستوري"
"البدوي": دماء المصريين تفرض على مرسى الاستجابة لمطالب الشعب
الوفد يقود الأمة لإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري
مرسي يتحدى إرادة الشعب
مصدر عسكري: الجيش لن يدخل في صراعات سياسية
"أحمد" و"جوزيف".. الدين لله و"الخرطوش " للجميع
عناد الرئيس يشعل غضب القضاة
محاكمة الاخوين مكي "حاكموهما"




​*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*6 أبريل تتهم "الحرية والعدالة" ببورسعيد بالتحريض على إيذاء المتظاهرين

حررت حركة شباب 6 أبريل ببورسعيد فى تمام الساعة الرابعة عصرا، المحضر رقم 30750 إدارى الشرق، فى وجود العقيد محمد إسماعيل العدوى نائب مأمور قسم الشرق، ممثلة فى كل من محمود نجيب وتامر الغضبان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مدير امن الغربيه ..الوضع فى المحله مؤسف جدااااااااا*



* مدير الامن اللي بيقول كده !!!؟
طيب قوليله يطلب النجده 122
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

BITAR قال:


> ​



*+++ اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين +++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*22 مُصاب فى المحله واحد مولتوف و5 خرطوش و16 اصابات مختلفه وجميع الحالات مستقره
ولكن الاشتباكات ما زالت مستمره بعنف ..*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* امتلاء ميدان التحرير عن آخره .. والهتافات: "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"











          وصلت مسيرة شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير وتم استقبالها بالشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، وبذلك يمتلئ ميدان التحرير عن آخره.

وتبلغ طول المسيرة من عبد المنعم رياض وحتى الميدان.

هتف المتظاهرون المشاركون في مسيرة دوران شبرا ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  والموقع الرسمي الخاص بهم " إخوان أون لاين" الموجود بمنطقة التوفيقية"،  مرددين " أهم أهم أهم الكدابين"، " الإخوان فين الشعب المصري أهو".

ووصلت المسيرة الآن إلى شارع طلعت حرب وسط هتافات منها: قول متخافشي مرسي لازم يمشي.

يذكر أن مليونية اليوم "للثورة شعب يحميها" دعا إليها العديد من القوى  السياسية تنديدا بالإعلان الدستوري الذي أقره الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية.

صدى البلد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* بسبب اشتباكات في المحلة.. تعطل حركة القطارات في وسط الدلتا*

*                   27 نوفمبر, 2012 07:45 م* 











قطار في إحدى المحطات -صورة أرشيفية - تصوير أسماء وجيه - رويترز

تعطلت حركة القطارات القادمة من مدينة طنطا  والمتجهة  إلى المحلة الكبرى والمنصورة وكذلك القادمة من المحلة الكبرى إلى  القاهرة  والإسكندرية بسبب أحداث العنف والاشتباكات التي تدور حاليا  بميدان "الشون"  بالمحلة الكبرى حسبما أفادت وكالة انباء الشرق الأوسط.
كانت اشتباكات اندلعت بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس محمد  مرسي في ميدان  "الشون" واستخدم فيها الطرفان الحجارة والشوم وزجاجات  المولوتوف ما أسفر عن  سقوط عشرات المصابين.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل من المنيا تجمع ٥٠ فرد تقريبا من الاخوان و السلفيين امام مطعم سافوى حاملين الشؤم والسيوف والسواطير *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | صورة للاعداد المشاركة في مسيرة شبرا "فقط" في طريقها للانضمام لمليونية التحرير #ENN
*






​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الآلاف لـ«مرسى» فى مليونية «حماية الثورة» بالتحرير:*



* «ارحل ارحل»*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*محللون أجانب : الشعب المصرى صاحب مفاجئات !!*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرات أمام البيت الابيض فى واشنطن ضد قرارات مرسى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* خبر وجارى متابعته والتاكد منه 
 ----------------------------------------
  هروب خيرت الشاطر اصبح مؤكدا لجهه غير معلومه 


 =
*

*


*********
 اسم الله علي جمال امك نسخه من ابو جهل 
*
​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 نوفمبر 2012)

مظاهرات تجوب محافظة سوهاج للتنديد بالاعلان الدستوري


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*شباب يرفضون صعود عاشور والبدوي لمنصة التحرير ويرفعون الأحذية اعتراضا عليهما *
​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​

*ممكن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو المنصورة يحملون صور عبد الناصر ويهتفون "الرئيس أهوه*
​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المرشد لن يتراجع *
* الدستور و التأسيسية حياة أو موت بالنسبة لكيان الجماعة *
* يجب أن نستعد لعصيان مدني

 الدكتور حازم عبد العظيم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*



    مشادات بين المتظاهرين وأنصار الإخوان أمام «القائد إبراهيم» بالإسكندرية
                                 نشبت مناوشات وتلاسن بين عدد من القوى السياسية المشاركة وأنصار جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين أمام ساحة مسجد القائد إبراهيم بمنطقة الرمل، وذلك بعد  تجمع أنصار الجماعة أمام المسجد قبل صلاة المغرب، وبنائهم جدارًا بينهم  وبين المتظاهرين لعدم الاحتكاك.                      وتجمع العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام المسجد، ومعهم  سيارة نقل تحمل سماعات كبيرة، وتحدث عبرها أحد قيادات الإخوان قائلا: «لابد  أن نحترم بعض ولا نريد دماءً، ومن أجل ذلك نصنع فاصلاً بيننا بمسافة 50  مترًا لعدم الاحتكاك»، لكن سرعان ما اقترب الطرفان من بعضهم، ووقعت مناوشات  بين الطرفين.                      في السياق نفسه، انضمت مسيرة من أعضاء نقابة المحامين بالإسكندرية إلى  المتظاهرين المتجهين نحو ميدان سيدي جابر، ورفعوا لافتة كبيرة كتبوا عليه  «محامي الإسكندرية يتضامنون مع حق القضاة في الاستقلال الكامل عن السلطة  التنفيذية»، مطالبين بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري.

            المصرى اليوم               ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*والد جيكا: أقول لمرسى ابنى سعره خارج تسعيرة تعويضات الشهداء

	الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميادين قنا خالية من الإخوان










                     صورة ارشيفيه* * 
أكد محمد عبد النبي، أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة  بقنا، أن الإخوان  لم يشاركوا بأي مسيرات خوفا من وقوع اشتباكات قد تحدث  بين التيار الديني  والثوار. * *

وقال في تصريحات لـ"الوطن": إننا نؤيد جميع قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي حول الدستور والجمعية التأسيسية. * *

من ناحية أخرى، لم تشهد ميادين قنا أي تواجد للإخوان، فيما  تكدست  القوى المدنية في ميدان المحطة وبعض الميادين الأخرى للاعتراض على  قرارات  مرسي.* *


الوطن
*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير علاقات "الداخلية": *
*شهداء الأحداث الأخيرة أصيبوا بطلقات لا نستخدمها*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل.. اقتحام مقر الإخوان بالمحلة.. وأعضاء الجماعة يردون بإطلاق الرصاص على المتظاهرين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نقلا عن اليوم السابع و الموجز :
 =================
 نائب الرئيس ووزير العدل والنائب العام الجديد تقدموا باستقالاتهم والرئيس طلب مهله ثلاثه أيام وتكذبات الرئاسه مجرد حفظ لماء الوجه 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"صفوت حجازي": "للأسف الشعب غير مؤهل للديمقراطية ولا الحرية.. كيف يخرجون ضد قرار لرئيس منتخب؟*


***************
*انت كمان 
*
*ماما حلوه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عشرات المصابين في اشتباكات الإخوان والقوى السياسية في المحلة










                     المصابين في احداث اشتباكات المحلة مع معارضي الاخوان * * 
شهدت شوارع المحلة معارك ساخنة بين شباب جماعة  الإخوان، وبين  شباب القوى والحركات الثورية، أثناء المظاهرات الرافضة  للإعلان الدستورى،  وصلت إلى حد التشابك بالأيدي والتراشق بالحجارة،  وزجاجات المولوتوف  الحارقة، وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط عشرات المصابين فى  صفوف الطرفين،  واستمرت الاشتباكات فى محيط ميدان الشون فترة طويلة وسط  معارك كرّ وفرّ،  واختباء خلف حواجز وداخل الشوارع الجانبية بالقرب من  مزلقان السكك الحديد. * *
وحشدت جماعة الإخوان أنصارها ومؤيديها لمواجهة هجمات المتظاهرين من أعضاء القوى السياسية والثورية المشاركة فى المظاهرات. * *
وتمكن شباب الإخوان من القبض على 3 أشخاص ادعوا أنهم  "بلطجية"،  بحوزتهم أسلحة بيضاء وزجاجات ملوتوف حارقة، وتم التحفظ عليم  داخل مقر جماعة  الإخوان قبل تسليمهم للأجهزة الأمنية للتحقيق معهم بتهمة  "إثارة الشغب"،  و"ممارسة أعمال العنف"، و"البلطجة"، وترويع المواطنين  الآمنين .* *


الوطن
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميدان التحرير يستقبل البرادعى وسط هتافات ضد الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمود مكى نائب الرئيس يتقدم باستقالته من نادى القضاة


أعلن المستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، استقالته من نادى القضاة، قائلاً فى تغريدة له عبر حسابه الشخصى "تويتر": "إنى أيها المواطنون وأنا أقف على عتبة دنياى لأستقبل أجل الله.. لن أختم حياتى بنفاق وأعلن تقديمى لاستقالتى من نادى القضاة".*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*




    الزند: لن يتوقف نادى القضاة عن التصعيد حتى إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى

             طالب المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة، أعضاء ووكلاء النيابة العامة  والقضاة المعتصمين بمقر النادى بالثبات على موقفهم والتمسك بحقوقهم، مؤكدا  لهم أن وكلاء النيابة الصغار فى السن كبار المقام، وشدد على أن نادى  القضاة لن يتوقف عن التصعيد حتى يتم إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى.

        وقال الزند إن كل فئات المجتمع وطوائفه قامت بإضرابات واعتصامات فئوية من  أجل تحقيق مطالبها، وعندما أضرب الموظفون حصلوا على حقوقهم، ولكننا لا  نريد مطالب ومكاسب فئوية، ولن نتراجع عن موقفنا، فالمساس باستقلالنا مسألة  حياة أو موت.

        وأضاف رئيس نادى القضاة: "مطالبنا مشروعة، ولن نتهاون فى الدفاع عن  استقلالنا، ولن نسكت على ما فعلوه مع المستشار عبد المجيد محمود للانتقام  منه".

        وعن مليونية اليوم بميدان التحرير، قال : "للثورة شعب يحميها"، مشيرا إلى  أن المليونية تعبر عنها، وأن شعب مصر انتفض لرفض الظلم والقوة التى يراد  لها تكبيل هذا الشعب.




​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*




ارشيفية 






 الفيوم: مصطفى البنا  يشارك آلاف من مختلف   القوى الحزبية والحركات والتيارات المدنية  بالفيوم حاليا، في مسيرة حاشدة   انطلقت من ميدان قارون بمنطقة السواقي  الشهير بميدان الثورة، للتضامن مع   متظاهري التحرير، في مطالبهم الممثلة في  إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الجديد   وحل الجمعية التأسيسية.

حيث رفع المتظاهرون لافتات تطالب بإسقاط حكم المرشد، مرددين هتافات: "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".

وفي سياق متصل، نظم  حزب الوفد بالفيوم مسيرة اليوم لرفض   الإعلان، شارك  فيها عدد من قيادات الحزب بالمحافظة، بينهم المهندس مصطفى   مؤمن، نائب أمين  عام الحزب.

يذكر أنه، من بين القوى السياسية المشاركة في مظاهرات   اليوم أعضاء  التيار الشعبي المصري بالفيوم، وحركات "كفاية" و"6 إبريل"،   وحزب التحالف  الديمقراطي الاشتراكي.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*معلومات عن حالة من الارتباك الشديد لدي أعضاء مكتب الارشاد وقيادات الاخوان فى كل المحافظات نتيجة للحشود الغير متوقعة من كل فئات الشعب فى ميدات التحرير وكل ميادين مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكبر مسيرة حدثت فى محافظة الاقصر منذ الثورة تطوف الأن محافظة الاقصر رفضاً للاعلان الدستورى وتهتف " يسقط يسقط حكم المُرشد "....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين الاخوان و المتظاهرين في المحلة الكبري وارتفاع عدد حالات الإصابة إلي 300 إصابة، بينهم 7 حالات حرجة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يشعلون النيران فى صورة "مرسى"

وسط هتاف "ارحل يا مرسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية" تنفى تواجد "الأمن الوطنى" داخل ميدان التحرير

أكد مصدر أمنى مسئول بوزارة الداخلية عدم صحة ما تردد على أحد المواقع الإلكترونية حول تواجد ضباط من أى جهة أمنية داخل ميدان التحرير، مؤكداً أن ما تردد ليس له أساس من الصحة*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسلنا: تصاعد الاحتجاجات على قرارات مرسي واقتحام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالإسكندرية

سكاى نيوز*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*وفاة احد شباب المتظاهرين بالمحلة بسبب الرصاص الحى الذى اطلق من مقر الحريه والعداله وهم يتظاهرون امامه *


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*

* عاجل.. استقالة «جاد الله» من منصب المستشار القانوني للرئيس *

*  في خطوة مفاجئة، تقدم المستشار محمد فؤاد جاد الله، نائب رئيس مجلس    الدولة، بالاستقالة من منصبه كمستشار قانوني لرئيس الجمهورية، وطلب إنهاء    ندبه في هذا المنصب، حيث كان يمارس عمله منتدباً من مجلس الدولة في غير    أوقات العمل الرسمية.*

*  وعلمت «الشروق»، أن السبب الرئيسي لهذه الاستقالة المفاجئة، هو «الهجوم   الشديد الذي تعرض له جاد الله، بعد  إصدار الإعلان الدستوري الأخير، وعدم   تفهم التيارات المختلفة الأسباب  الحقيقية لإصدار هذا الإعلان، بالإضافة   إلى الانتقادات التي توجه لمؤسسة  الرئاسة بشكل دائم بغض النظر عن سلامة أو   خطأ الإجراءات القانونية التي  تتخذها».*

*  كان جاد الله قال، في أخر ظهور إعلامي له في برنامج «زي  الشمس»، مع   الإعلامية دينا عبد الرحمن على قناة "سي بي سي"، إن «الرئاسة لن  تتراجع عن   الإعلان الدستوري، وأنه لا مجال لاتخاذ أية إجراءات استثنائية  ضد وسائل   الإعلام أو الهيئات القضائية بموجب المادة السادسة منه، وأن الهدف   الحقيقي  للإعلان تقصير أمد الفترة الانتقالية وعدم تعريض الجمعية   التأسيسية للحل  مرة أخرى».*

*  نقلا عن بوابة الشروق*​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*هو اللطخ دا راح فين طيب مبارك كان مش مقطوع عنا اوى كدا كنا بنتخانق سوا يقول خطاب نقول لا 

اللطخ دا راح فين مش يطلع يعبر شعبه اللى بيقوله غور فى ستين داهية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يشعلون النيران فى صورة "مرسى"
  وسط هتاف "ارحل يا مرسى"، أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين  المتواجدين بميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية "للثورة شعب  يحميها"، للاعتراض على الإعلان الدستورى، النيران فى صورة للدكتور محمد  مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.* *

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، وبيع بيع  الثورة يا بديع"، ورفع عدد منهم لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها "الإخوان سرقوا  الثورة".* *

اليوم السابع  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المفروض يتحاكموا بتهمة الغباوة



​*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​ 



*شاهد ماذا يقول حمزاوىمن أعلى منصة التحرير لمرسى* ​ 

​ *حمزاوي من أعلى منصة التحرير للرئيس أنت فقدت شرعيتك
2012-11-27 20:54:13​ 









وجه د. عمرو حمزاوي، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، 4 رسائل  من أعلى المنصة الرئيسية لمليونية "للثورة شعباً يحميها" في ميدان  التحرير. وكانت الرسالة الأولى موجهة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقال فيها : "  البلد ليست ملككم، ومصر لشعبها، ولا تحتكر ولا يستأثر بها". وكانت الرسالة  الثانية موجهة للرئيس مرسي وقال: "أنت وصلت لمقعد الرئأسة بانتخابات جاءت  بعد ثورة وبعد تضحيات، والآن شرعيتك سقطت لأن الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدرته  ليس إعلاناً دستورياً، ولكنه إعلان ديكاتوري، ولن نترك الميدان". ثم وجه،  أستاذ العلوم السياسية، رسالتين لجموع المتظاهرين والثوار: "الميدان إيد  واحدة بكل ما فيه"، ثم أكد على استمرار الثورة مؤكدا أن الثورة مستمرة.  وأنهى حمزاوي كلمته قائلا أن الثوار ما زالوا مستعدين لدفع ثمن الحرية وثمن  الديمقراطية وثمن حقوقهم. ويتواجد الآن بميدان التحرير مئات الآلاف من  المتظاهرين فى "مليونية للثورة شعباً يحميهاً" للمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان  الدستوري الأخير والجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور.

الوطن​*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*



جانب من فعاليات مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"​*
*كتب محمد رضا ومحمود عثمان*
* وسط  هتاف "ارحل يا مرسى"، أشعل عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بميدان التحرير،  للمشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية "للثورة شعب يحميها"، للاعتراض على الإعلان  الدستورى، النيران فى صورة للدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*

* وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام، وبيع بيع الثورة يا  بديع"، ورفع عدد منهم لافتة كبيرة مكتوب عليها "الإخوان سرقوا الثورة".*

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* راعي كنيسة مصر القديمة يطالب بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري من ميدان التحرير بصفته الشخصية*

* صرح القس داود نجيب راعي كنيسة مصر القديمة، لـ"بوابة الأهرام" بأن مشاركته  اليوم بمظاهرات التحرير، جاءت بشكل شخصي وليس بصفة رسمية، ليطالب بإسقاط  الإعلان الدستوري المكبل للحريات، الذي يدعو إلي نشوب حرب أهلية في القريب  العاجل، على حد وصفه.*

* أوضح القس نجيب أن الأمور السياسية لن يتحدث عنها بصفته رجل دين وليس رجل  سياسة، وأن مهمته هي الدعوي للدين وتفسيره، وليس تفسير السياسة، التي يوجد  لها من يتحدث عنها.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أفادت مراسلة قناة العربية منذ لحظات, أن هناك أنباء قوية عن نية الرئاسة لطرح الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي إلى الاستفتاء الشعبي*


----------



## بايبل333 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
هو مرسى يبعث برقية مش عارف لمين لضحايا جسر فى دولة تانية والشعب بيصرخ بيقول له امشى 
يخرب بيت الحشيش الاخوانى


----------



## girgis2 (27 نوفمبر 2012)

> *عاجل.. استقالة «جاد الله» من منصب المستشار القانوني للرئيس *
> 
> *  في خطوة مفاجئة، تقدم المستشار محمد  فؤاد جاد الله، نائب رئيس مجلس    الدولة، بالاستقالة من منصبه كمستشار  قانوني لرئيس الجمهورية، وطلب إنهاء    ندبه في هذا المنصب، حيث كان يمارس  عمله منتدباً من مجلس الدولة في غير    أوقات العمل الرسمية.*



*لسه سامعه بيقول لريم ماجد في برنامج بلدنا على قناة أون تي في انه لم يقدم استقالته ودي حرب اعلامية

وبيقول ان البلد في حالة متماسكة جدااا !!!!!!!
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (27 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المفروض يتحاكموا بتهمة الغباوة
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## The Coptic Legend (27 نوفمبر 2012)

> *عاجل.. استقالة «جاد الله» من منصب المستشار القانوني للرئيس *


الصراحه مش مصدق
ده غبى و شايف نفسه فى نفس الوقت


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*بيتهيألى جاد الله ده اخر حد ممكن يستقيل من منصبه ده عليه غرور مش عند اى حد *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أفادت مراسلة قناة العربية منذ لحظات, أن هناك أنباء قوية عن نية الرئاسة لطرح الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي إلى الاستفتاء الشعبي*


*شروع فى تزوير *
*مع أستفتاء على مخالفة القانون !!*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بيتهيألى جاد الله ده اخر حد ممكن يستقيل من منصبه ده عليه غرور مش عند اى حد *


* غرور + فقدان للكرامة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"إغاثة الأطباء" تصرف 10 آلاف جنيه لـ"إسلام" و"جيكا" 

قررت لجنة الإغاثة الإنسانية بنقابة أطباء مصر، صرف إعانات عاجلة لأسر الشهيدين إسلام أبو السعود، والذى استشهد فى اشتباكات ميدان الساعة بدمنهور،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن الغربية: الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والمتظاهرين فى تزايد ومضطرون للتدخل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممدوح حمزة: من يقبل الحوار قبل إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى "خائن للقضية"*


----------



## The Antiochian (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## The Antiochian (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*عن قناة الميادين :*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*ارتفاع الإصابات بالمحلة إلى 200 حالة.. وأنباء عن وفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": 27 مصاباً وحالة وفاة واحدة فى مليونية التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحى: إذا لم يرجع مرسى عن الإعلان الدستورى فستسقط شرعيته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر قضائى: صفحات وهمية تحمل اسم "محمود مكى" وتنشر أخبارًا كاذبة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عند الدكتور بفك الغرز
وسامع ناس بتقول ان الامن المركزي اقتحم
ميدان يسمون بوليفار
حد ياكد او ينفي علشان مفيش مصدر قدامي


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*حريق كبير فى محطة وقود أثناء اشتباكات المحلة لرفض الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصدر عسكرى: الجيش لا يؤمن مكتب إخوان المقطم.. ولم ندفع بقوات للشارع*


----------



## grges monir (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جادللة:. الاعلان الدستورى باق كماهو


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفى محمد فؤاد جاد الله مستشار رئيس الجمهورية للشئون القانونية عن تقدمه باستقالته إلى الرئيس مرسى، مؤكدًا أنه باقٍ فى منصبه ويمارس مهام عمله بشكل طبيعى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا عند الدكتور بفك الغرز
> وسامع ناس بتقول ان الامن المركزي اقتحم
> ميدان يسمون بوليفار
> حد ياكد او ينفي علشان مفيش مصدر قدامي



*لا مفيش اى حاجه من دى اتقالت فى اى مكان يا عياد ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد يوسف يدعو للعصيان المدنى لحين إسقاط الإعلام الدستورى
  قال المخرج خالد يوسف، من أعلى منصة القوى الوطنية بميدان التحرير،" لابد من إسقاط النظام"، داعياً للعصيان فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد فريد زهران، نائب رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، أن العد التنازلى لبقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى فى الحكم يتراجع، إلا إذا كان يراهن كما كان سابقه عبر موقف الأمريكان والقوات المسلحة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*نقيب محامى شمال القاهرة: سنعتصم بالميدان حتى إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"للثورة شعب يحميها" تكتفى بالأعلام المصرية بدلاً من السوداء والقاعدة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> انا عند الدكتور بفك الغرز
> وسامع ناس بتقول ان الامن المركزي اقتحم
> ميدان يسمون بوليفار
> حد ياكد او ينفي علشان مفيش مصدر قدامي


*بيقولوا داخلين على عيادة الدكتور عندك *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بيقولوا داخلين على عيادة الدكتور عندك *



يا اهلا بالمعارك ومن حسن الحظ انه دكتور جراحه
يعني مش هناخد وقت


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*"القضاة": "مكى" ليس عضواً بالجمعية العمومية ليستقيل من النادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*جورج إسحاق لـ"خالد صلاح": لن نغادر الميدان حتى تتحقق مطالبنا
 أكد جورج إسحاق الناشط السياسى، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى كان يجب عليه اتخاذ موقف آخر غير العناد، لأن الهتافات فى الميدان قاسية جداً ضده وضد جماعته، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد السفير رفاعة الطهطاوى، رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، أنه لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستورى "قيد أنملة".*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* ابراهيم عيسى :: إحنا تاعبين نفسنا ليه منروح نكلم خيرت الشاطر
 نروح نكلم الأصلي 
 واضح إن مرسي نفسه ميعرفش إيه القرار اللي هيجيله من مكتب الإرشاد

*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *عاجل: حرق مقر الحرية والعدالة وبداخله أعضائه بالمنصورة
 


  		الثلاثاء, 27 نوفمبر 2012 22:09     





 
صورة أرشيفية 


         الدقهلية: رامي القناوي     
 	قام مجهولون الآن بالهجوم  على مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بشارع الجلاء  بمدينة المنصورة، وإلقاء عدد  من زجاجات المولوتوف ومدججين بالأسلحة البيضاء  لإحراق مقر الحزب، وبداخله  عدد كبير من أعضاء الحزب بالدقهلية، ولا أحد  يستطيع الاقتراب من المقر أو  إنقاذ من بداخله.
 	  حيث فوجئ أهالي منطقة شارع الجلاء بمجموعة مسلحة بإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف مما أدى إلى إشتعال المقر بالكامل
	وأكد د. سيف الإسلام سامى طه- القيادى بالحرية والعدالة- أن مقر الحزب   بداخله عدد كبير من الأعضاء، ونخشى أن تشتعل النار بكامل المنبى، وتؤدى إلى   مصرع من بداخله، خاصة أن كل من يقف يحمل أسلحة بيضاء وجاجات مولوتوف،   ويمنع من يريدون إنقاذ من بداخل المبنى.
	وأضاف أن الشرطة تقف بعيدة عن مقر الحزب بأكثر من 60 متر في مشهد المتفرج ولا نعلم ما السبب وراء عدم تدخلهم حتى الآن.

*


* الدستور*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

* الهتاف الآن *



*أرفع راسك فوق أنت مصرى رئيسك رد سجون اسمه مرسى *

* أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*المستشار القانونى للرئيس لـ خالد صلاح: لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستورى

الثلاثاء، 27 نوفمبر 2012 - 23:23
*​*فؤاد جاب الله​​كتبت ماجدة سالم

قال  المستشار محمد فؤاد جاب الله، المستشار القانونى لرئاسة الجمهورية، "نجيد  استقراء الواقع ونشعر بوجود خطر ومحاولات للوقيعة بين القوى السياسية وهذا  ما يلزمنا بالتحاور والتوافق وكل طرف يطرح وجهة نظره ولا يجب أن نركز على  الملايين فى التحرير الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى ونغض الطرف عن ملايين أكثر  مؤيدة لقرارات الرئيس".

وأضاف جاب الله خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامى خالد صلاح فى برنامج آخر  النهار، أن قرارات الرئيس مؤقتة وستسقط فور صدور الدستور الجديد، مشيراً  إلى إننا نحتاج إلى الانتهاء من هذه المرحلة الانتقالية ونبدأ مرحلة بناء  المؤسسات، قائلا،" يجب احترام الآراء ولا يجوز أن يقول طرف لا تحاور قبل  إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، فالإعلان الدستورى يحمى مصر من مخاطر الداخل  والخارج ولا يجوز التراجع عنه".




اليوم السابع​*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*من الهتافات التي ترددت اليوم*
* قالوا صوت المرأة عورة.. صوت المرأة صوت الثورة*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاخوان بيضربوا نار علي الثوار*
* في بورسعيد الان*
* و من ساعة كان الضرب بالحي و بالسنج *
*في ميدان عمانوئيل في سموحة/ اسكندرية 
 هم بيسرعوا الريتم كدة ليه؟ 
 ربنا مسلط عليهم غبائهم!*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن المركزي يقتحم ميدان سيمون بوليفار*​ 






*أحداث القصر العيني*​
*اقتحمت قوات الأمن المركزي ميدان سيمون بوليفار بوابل من القنابل المسيلة للدموع، استمرارات للاشتباكات التي بدأت بين الأمن وجموع من المتظاهرين صباح اليوم.*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مرتضى منصور*
* ليس لدي سوى حذائي للرد على من يتهمني في موقعة الجمل*​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*انسحب الشيخ صفوت حجازي من حلقة ستوديو دريم مع الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي على قناة دريم 2 على الهواء مباشرة، بسبب مداخلة المستشار مرتضى منصور والتي قال له فيها: "ليس لديك الشجاعة للمواجهة ياصفوت ياحجازي"، مما جعل حجازي ينسحب على الفور قائلا للإبراشي "أنت لم تقل لي أن هناك مداخلة هاتفية".*


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## BITAR (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*مقتل متظاهر على الأقل في بورسعيد نتيجة إطلاق النار من ملتحين على المتظاهرين المحتجين على الإعلان الدستوري.*
*وقامت قوات الأمن بإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع لفض الاشتباك بين الطرفين*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*
* 
* أكد  الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الرئاسى السابق، أن مئات الآلاف الذين يتظاهرون  بميدان التحرير لرفض الإعلان الدستورى، واعون لما يدور من أحداث لافتا، ان  الشعب لن تراجع عن مطالبه.*

* وأضاف  الفريق، فى مداخلة هاتفية مع قناة "العربية" مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، إن  الشعب المصرى لا يوجد به إنقسامات، مضيفاً: "أن حشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  لمليون شخص فى مظاهرة تأييد لا يعنى أن الشعب المصرى منقسم.. وإذا كان  هناك مليون فى جهة و84 مليوناً فى جهة أخرى، فهل يعد هذا انقساماً، وهل هذا  منطق؟ ونحن نخدع أنفسنا ونخدع الشعب إذا اعتبرنا أن هذا يعد انقسام فى  صفوف الشعب المصرى".*


* وأضاف  شفيق: "نحن الآن نمر بمرحلة العناد فيها يورث الكفر، والعناد يمكن أن يؤدى  إلى شىء من الخسارة"، مؤكداً أن مئات الآلاف الذين خرجوا لرفض الإعلان  الدستورى هم الشعب المصرى الحقيقى الرافض لما يحدث فى الساحة المصرية  حالياً".*
​
*​*
*​*
* الفجر​*
*​*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *   الصور ترصد ما لم يكتب في مليونية.. للثورة .. شعب يحميها *
* 2012-11-28 0123​*​
*​ 



   [   	كتب - شريف هاني:  	أعادت مليونية ''للثورة ..شعب يحميها'' للأذهان مرة  أخرى مشاهد لم يكن  لأحد أن يتوقع أن تعود من جديد بهذه السرعة فخرج عشرات  الآلاف في مسيرات من  كل صوب وحدب ليستقر بها المقام في ميدان التحرير  أيقونة الثورة في مصر.  وفيما يلي صور المسيرات والمظاهرات التي عبرت عن  رغبات قوى ثورية خرجت  لتندد بقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس مصر يوم  الخميس الماضي 22 نوفمبر  فيما سمى بالإعلان الدستوري الجديد.  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















​*


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*




























































*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*































































*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*











































































*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*































































*​


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*





















*

* 	مصراوى *​


----------



## DODY2010 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الله عليكي يامصر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## Eternal life (28 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

بعد آلصور الي حطتها Candy Shop

متآبع للموضوع ... بجد الله عليك يامصر


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكدت قيادات حزبية، أن وزير الداخلية اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، أجرى اتصالات هاتفية معهم لمناشدتهم بالتدخل لمنع احتكاكات بعض المتظاهرين بقوات الأمن فى سيمون بلفار بجوار السفارة الأمريكية منعا لإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدوء حذر فى المحلة وارتفاع حالات الإصابات إلى 305*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر تدعو لجمعة "الحسم" بالقائد إبراهيم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإسعاف: 100 مصاب بالقاهرة والمحافظات فى مليونية للثورة شعب يحميها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المنيرة" يستقبل 14 مصابا بمليونية اليوم من بينهم مجند حالته حرجة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال السفير رفاعة الطهطاوى رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، إن مؤيدى الرئيس مرسى أضعاف مضاعفة المتواجدين فى ميدان التحرير وغيرها والمسألة ليست بالحشد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*المستشار القانونى للرئيس لـ خالد صلاح: لا تراجع عن الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخارجية الأمريكية: نحاول الحصول على معلومات لفهم ما يجرى فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصريو فرنسا يتظاهرون احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أديب:" أنا مش هربان وسأعود قريباً.. والحل بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى"

طمأن الإعلامى عمرو أديب، محبيه ومشاهديه الذين أعربوا عن قلقهم على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى بعد أن تغيب عن الظهور على شاشة "القاهرة اليوم" لمدة أسبوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*شباب التحرير يقدمون أغانى ثورية من أعلى المنصة

بعد أن توقفت المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير عن العمل لفترة، اعتلى مجموعة من الشباب المنصة من جديد وأخذوا يرددون أغانى ثوريه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*إصابة 5 معارضين للإعلان الدستور ببورسعيد بعد إطلاق أعيرة نارية عليهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح مصدر مسئول بوزارة الصحة بأن عدد الإصابات فى الاشتباكات بمحافظة بورسعيد ارتفع إلى 25 حالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*منصة التحرير تعلن خروج جنازة الشهيد فتحى غريب من عمر مكرم عصر اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ارتفع عدد إصابات المواجهات بين جماعة الإخوان والمتظاهرين بالمنصورة الرافضين للإعلان الدستورى إلى 25 شخصا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*المحكمة الدستورية تصدر اليوم بيانا حول الإعلان الستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*زياد العليمى يعلن اعتصامه بميدان التحرير حتى إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*معتصمو التحرير يلجأون للخيام والتدفئة بالأخشاب لقهر شتاء الميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحة: ارتفاع مصابى "للثورة شعب يحميها" لـ 116 بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*نقل مصاب اشتباكات بورسعيد للمركز الطبى العالمى لخطورة حالته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يتقدم بمصفحتين من السفارة الأمريكية لعمر مكرم لطرد المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*علاء عبد الفتاح من التحرير: المتظاهرون ليسوا بلطجية ويريدون الشهادة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*مجلس الوزراء يستعرض اليوم الأحداث الجارية فى اجتماعه بكامل هيئته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*القضاء الأعلى ينفى تهديد النائب العام الجديد ومطالبته بالاستقالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع على التحرير لتفريق المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*العريان: الانتخابات قادمة وليستعد الجميع والشعب يمنح السلطة لمن يريد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يدفع بثلاث مصفحات لملاحقة المتظاهرين بمحيط عمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ألقت قوات الأمن القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، حيث لاحقت إحدى السيارات المصفحة المتظاهرين بجميع الشوارع الجانبية المؤدية بالميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*يسرى حماد يطالب الرئيس بالتمسك بقراراته وعدم الانصياع للمعارضين

دعا الدكتور يسرى حماد، المتحدث باسم حزب النور الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى التمسك بقراراته بعد أن لاقت قبولا شعبيا وألا يغتر بكثرة المعارضين واختلاف مسمياتهم- على حد قوله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين بشارع عمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*القنابل المسيلة للدموع تدفع المتظاهرين للتراجع لعبد المنعم رياض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور السيد البدوى رئيس حزب الوفد، أن المظاهرات فى التحرير ستستمر حتى يتم إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الناشط السياسى ممدوح حمزة، إن خلاصة مظاهرات الأمس هى إما أن يسقط الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى أو يسقط النظام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الولايات المتحدة تتابع بحذر الوضع "غير الواضح" فى مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*بي بي سي عاجل | قوات الأمن تقتحم ميدان التحرير وتطلق الغاز المسيل للدموع بكثافة على خيام المعتصمين



​
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباح ON - أسامة الغزالي حرب: الإصرار على الإعلان الدستوري ينذر بحرب أهلية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*مباشر من القاهره دكتور عصام العريان فى اتصال على قناه الحافظ :
اعطى ليكم اختيارين, من يريد الغاء الاعلان غير الدستورى عليه ان يقول نعم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور 
ومن يقول لا فى الاستفتاء على الدستور سوف يستمر الاعلان غير الدستورى للرئيس مرسى

[YOUTUBE]KtOLyanXbqI&list=UULrJLdoQCIKg2z0_yH8Ek0g&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


​*


----------



## AdmanTios (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*لا تعليق ........................ الصورة أبلغ من أية كلمات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*وفاة الشاب كريم ابو طالب اثر اصابتة بطلق خرطوش ببورسعيد





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*المستشفى الميدانى: 42 إصابة حصيلة اشتباكات التحرير اليوم

تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات فى شارع عمر مكرم وميدان سيمون بوليفار بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين، ويتصدر المشهد فى شارع عمر مكرم العشرات من طلاب المدارس،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 211 مصابا بالقاهرة والمحافظات فى مليونية أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال "بسام الزرقا" عضو الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس "محمد مرسى" للشئون السياسية وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية لكتابة الدستور، إن "مرسى" رئيس منتخب، والحل الوحيد لإسقاطه هو عن طريق صندوق الانتخابات بعد أربع سنوات عقب انتهاء فترة ولايته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أطباء المستشفى الميدانى ينجحون فى وقف الاشتباكات بشارع عمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية" تنفى انسحاب قواتها من الميادين والمناطق الحيوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رفيق حبيب: توفير غطاء إعلامى وسياسى للعنف انتحار سياسى

قال رفيق حبيب نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، إن توفير غطاء إعلامى وسياسى لأنصار النظام السابق خطأ تقع فيه بعض القوى، لكنه فى النهاية هو اختيار سياسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*العاملون بمجمع التحرير يغادرون المبنى لتزايد حدة الاشتباكات 

غادر عدد كبير من العاملين فى مجمع التحرير صباح اليوم الأربعاء، مبنى المجمع، رافضين استكمال عملهم، يأتى ذلك بعدما تواصلت المواجهات بين قوات الأمن المركزى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام المتظاهرون بفتح ميدان التحرير بشكل جزئى أمام حركة سير السيارات؛ وذلك بعد إغلاق الميدان لمدة ستة أيام على التوالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأ منذ قليل اجتماع مجلس الوزراء بكامل هيئته، برئاسة الدكتور هشام قنديل، لمناقشة عدد من التقارير الداخلية والخارجية، والقرارات المعروضة على المجلس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"علماء المسلمين" يدعو الشعب إلى الالتفاف حول الشرعية

دعا الاتحاد العالمى لعلماء المسلمين، الشعب المصرى إلى الوحدة، ونبذ الفرقة والالتفاف حول أهداف الثورة، وإفشال كيد أعدائها من الداخل والخارج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*طالب المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور السلفى نادر بكار، القوى السياسية بأن تراعى مصلحة مصر وألا تدخلها فى نفق مظلم لهدم مؤسسات الدولة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"إسعاف القاهرة" ينفى حدوث حالات اختناق بالتحرير اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المترو": محطة "السادات" هادئة .. وزودنا الموظفين بكمامات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى شارع عمر مكرم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*دعت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أهالى الإسكندرية للمشاركة فى 3 مسيرات ليلية حاشدة، اليوم الأربعاء، عقب صلاة المغرب.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"البرادعى" يدعو الشعب للثبات فى الميادين من أجل الحرية والكرامة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية" تؤكد: ليس لدينا نية لاقتحام "التحرير"*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*توجه إلى قصر الرئاسة منذ قليل "هشام قنديل" رئيس مجلس الوزراء للقاء الرئيس "مرسي" .*
*  	يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى عقد فيه مجلس الوزراء اجتماعه بكامل هيئته لمناقشة الأوضاع الجارية.*
* 	رفض الوزراء حضور المؤتمر الصحفي عقب اجتماع مجلس الوزراء، مما أثار استياء الصحفيين.*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصول جثمان الشهيد فتحى غريب إلى مسجد عمر مكرم لتشييع جنازته*


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تجدد الاشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى شارع عمر مكرم*


 

​​​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/.....ية-بالدستور-قرارات-مرسي-جاءت-لتحقيق-مصلح.aspx







*"صحة المصريين" *
*يرفض استخدام الغازات في فض اعتصام التحرير *
*ويطالب بحماية المتظاهرين *
*28-11-2012 | 14:58*



*أبدى الدكتور باسم السواح، *
*رئيس حزب صحة المصريين تحت التأسيس، *
*ورئيس المجلس المصري للأطباء، *
*رفضه القاطع لاستخدام الداخلية للغازات المسيلة للدموع *
*خلال فض اعتصام التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"6 إبريل ـ الجبهة الديمقراطية":"إسقاط النظام" مطلب مليونية الجمعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى تأكيد للتضارب والارتباك داخل الإدارة الأمريكية، حذرت السفارة الأمريكية فى القاهرة، فى تويتة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر، من تأسيس ديكتاتورية جديدة فى مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ناشد الأزهر الشريف رئيس الجمهورية التأكيد على سيادة القانونِ، والعملِ على سرعة العودة إلى مائدةِ الحوار مع كل القوى الوطنية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*ناصر أمين يطالب شباب الثورة بحماية "الدستورية العليا"*


----------



## grges monir (28 نوفمبر 2012)

سياسة النفس الطويل هى التى سوف تربح هذا الصراع


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> سياسة النفس الطويل هى التى سوف تربح هذا الصراع


 

*سياسة النفس الطويل !*

*ده عايز يخلص الدستور ويعلنة للإستفتاء يوم السبت *

*تعالى إقرأ هنا *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224003

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 260 مصابا وحالة وفاة حصيلة مليونية الأمس بالقاهرة والمحافظات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

* "الإخوان" تدعو القوى الإسلامية لمظاهرة حاشدة يوم السبت القادم 
وأعلن نادر بكار المتحدث الإعلامى باسم بحزب النور فى تصريحات خاصة لـ "اليوم السابع"، أن الحزب سيشارك فى مليونية حاشدة بالتنسيق مع القوى الإسلامية يوم السبت القادم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*حالة من الكر والفر، يشهدها محيط السفارة الأمريكية، منذ قليل، بين عناصر الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين، فى الوقت الذى تلاحق فيه 3 سيارات مصفحة المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المصريين الأحرار" يدعو الشعب للاحتشاد "الجمعة" لإسقاط "الدستورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*دشن عدد من النشطاء نصبا تذكاريا من الجرانيت فى أول شارع محمد محمود بجانب سور الجامعة الأمريكية، لوضع صور الشهداء عليه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخطة المتوقعة للأخوان  
• أولا : موضوع الأعلان الدستورى
 • مخطط عشان الناس تتلهى عن خطة أصدار دستور الأخوان
 • الناس كلها مش واخده بالها مظاهرات ومليونيات ومع ذلك لجنه الدستور شغاله على ودنه كل يوم وكل ساعه من أجل الخطة التالية وأليكم سيناريو الخطة :
 1. المشهد الأول: يستمر سكوت مرسى وعدم الرد على طلبات المتظاهرين والقوى الثورية بإلغاء الأعلان الدستورى حتى يوم الخميس 
 2. المشهد الثانى: يوم الخميس يتقدم المستشار الغريانى رئيس اللجنة التأسيسة لوضع الدستور الأخوانى بتقديم المسودة النهائية للد ستور لمرسى يوم الخميس الساعة الرابعة عصراً والتى تحتوى على الشكل النهائى للدستور لطرحه على الشعب للأستفتاء
3. المشهد الثالث:  يوم السبت الساعة الخامسة يقوم محمد مرسى بإنهاء عمل اللجنة التأسيسة وحلها وذلك لأنها قد أنهت اعمالها بسلام يوم الخميس حيث انهت الدستور
 4. لقطة ثانية فى نفس المشهد  مرسى يصدر قرار بإلغاء الأعلان الدستورى حيث انه كان لتحصين اللجنة الدستورية وها هيا قد انهت دستورها وهو المطلوب أثباته
 5. المشهد الرابع  يقوم مرسى بأصدار قرار جمهورى بدعوة الشعب المصرى للإسـتفتاء على الدستور المصرى الجديد ويكون الأستفتاء يوم 15 ديسمبر اى بعد حوالى اسبوعين 
 6. المشهد الخامس: يوم الأحد أصبح المشهد كالتالى هناك دعوات ثورية لإلغاء اللجنة التأسيسة التى سيصدر بها حكم يوم الأحد سيتم إنهاء الدعوة بلا حكم لأن مرسى قد قام فعلا بحلها يوم السبت اى قبل الحكم بيوم بالظبط
 7. المشهد السادس: اما بخصوص دعوى بطلان الأعلان الدستورى ستسقط أيضا لأنه قد ألغى الأعلان يوم السبت
 8. وهنا المطبليته بتوعهم هايرددوا العبارات التاليه للثوريين وللرأى العام :  (((((( شوفتوا أن احنا كنا صادقين فى كلامنا قولنا أعلان دستورى مؤقت لعمل الدستور وهانلغية وأدينا عملنا دستور ولغينا الأعلان عشان نبنى البلد ويبقى الثوار والقوى المدنية هيا اللى بنت كلب وخاينه لما يرفضوا الدستور الجديد وهما اللى عاوزين يقلبوا البلد ويبوظوها وبعدين انتوا خايفين ليه مانعرض الدستور على الشعب وهو اللى يقرر ولاخايفين
 9. إذن المطلب من كل ماسبق فقط هو تمرير دستور الطغاة الجبابرة المسموم وكل الهيصه اللى حصلت من الأعلان الدستورى مسرحية الغرض منها عمل السيناريو السابق عشان الدستور يمر بسلام
 10. المشهد السابع: الأخوان والسلفيين هايحشدوا الشعب المصرى الغلبان بالزيت والسكر والبطاطس كالعادة وهناك حشد اكبر مبنى على عبارة """"""""""""""""من يقول نعم هايدخل الجنه وينصر شريعة الله ومن يقول لا يبقى كافر وعلمانى وهايدخل النار """""""""""""""" وصراحة هما شاطريين فى الحاجات دى أوووووووووووووووووووى
 11. المشهد الثامن والأخير الشعب هاينزل والأغلبيه الجاهلة هاتقول نعممممممممممممم للدستور
 ومبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك على الأخوان حكم مصر مدى الحياة وموضوع الخلافة الوهمية ثم تحطيم كل القوى الثورية بتلفيق التهم إلى القوى الثورية بقلب نظام الحكم وتبقى مصر انتهت

منقول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*العشرات يتظاهرون أمام منزل الرئيس بالشرقية ضد الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*نائب المرشد: التحرير ليس حكرا على أحد ومن حق الأغلبية التعبير عن رأيها
أكد الدكتور محمود عزت، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الجماعة قررت تنظيم مليونية حاشدة يوم السبت القادم، بميدان التحرير يشارك فيها جموع الشعب المصرى، مشيرا إلى أن الأغلبية الساحقة من الشعب المصرى تؤيد قرارات الرئيس مرسى الأخيرة.

 وقال نائب المرشد، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الجماعة ألغت مليونيتها يوم الثلاثاء الماضى، وتركت الميدان، حتى تتمكن القوى السياسية الرافضة لقرار الرئيس أن تعبر عن رأيها بكل حرية، وحتى يتم حقن الدماء.

 وتابع "عزت": من حقنا ومن حق بقية الشعب المصرى، الذى يمثل الأغلبية الساحقة أن تعبر عن رأيها بالميدان، مشددا على أنه لا يجوز لأحد أو فئة بعينها، أن تحتكر الميدان لنفسها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2TX0ZaPAauE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

> "الإخوان" تدعو القوى الإسلامية لمظاهرة حاشدة يوم السبت القادم
> وأعلن نادر بكار المتحدث الإعلامى باسم بحزب النور فى تصريحات خاصة لـ  "اليوم السابع"، أن الحزب سيشارك فى مليونية حاشدة بالتنسيق مع القوى  الإسلامية يوم السبت
> 
> القادم.



*يا خبر أبيض هما اللى كانوا فى الميدان مسيحييون كلهم .؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (28 نوفمبر 2012)

> الخطة المتوقعة للأخوان
> • أولا : موضوع الأعلان الدستورى
> • مخطط عشان الناس تتلهى عن خطة أصدار دستور الأخوان
> • الناس كلها مش واخده بالها مظاهرات ومليونيات ومع ذلك لجنه الدستور  شغاله على ودنه كل يوم وكل ساعه من أجل الخطة التالية وأليكم سيناريو الخطة  :
> ...



الكلام داة خطير جداً


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أوضح العريان، أن المليونية ستحمل عنوان "الدستور.. الشريعة الشرعية"، مشيرا إلى أن المشاركين سيكونون من كافة الأحزاب، وأبرزها النور والبناء والتنمية، مؤكدا أن الدعوة موجه لجميع المصريين.

 وردا على سؤال "اليوم السابع" حول استمرار وجود مخيمات للمعتصمين بميدان التحرير من المعارضين للإعلان الدستورى فى ظل تنظيم مليونية من الإخوان واحتمالية وقوع اشتباكات، قال العريان: سننظم لجانا شعبية لحمايتهم والمنظمون سيتولون الحفاظ على السلمية، وحماية كل من يتواجد بالميدان سواء مؤيد أو معارض.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> الكلام داة خطير جداً



*وبدأت المسرحية بالفعل*

[YOUTUBE]2TX0ZaPAauE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الخطة المتوقعة للأخوان
> • أولا : موضوع الأعلان الدستورى
> • مخطط عشان الناس تتلهى عن خطة أصدار دستور الأخوان
> • الناس كلها مش واخده بالها مظاهرات ومليونيات ومع ذلك لجنه الدستور شغاله على ودنه كل يوم وكل ساعه من أجل الخطة التالية وأليكم سيناريو الخطة :
> ...



كلام مقنع جدا

تصدق الكلام دا ضايقنى

أتمنى أنه ما يحصلش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وبدأت المسرحية بالفعل*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2TX0ZaPAauE[/YOUTUBE]​



يا لهوييييييييييييييييى

دا كدة يبقوا عملوا فينا كدة :59:

حاجة تحزن

:36_1_4:


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرئاسة تبحث مع وزير الداخلية إخلاء ميدان التحرير بالقوة، وأكد مصدر أن وزير الداخلية اللواء أحمد جمال الدين يطلب أمراً كتابياً حتى لا يلقى مصير العادلى*


----------



## fredyyy (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الرئاسة تبحث مع وزير الداخلية إخلاء ميدان التحرير بالقوة،*
> *وأكد مصدر أن وزير الداخلية اللواء أحمد جمال الدين *
> *يطلب أمراً كتابياً حتى لا يلقى مصير العادلى*


 
*لن يرحمك الشعب يا وزير الداخلية *

*من حقك أن تقول لا لأي قرار ضد ويضر الشعب *

.


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الوطنية للتغيير": اقتحام الإخوان للتحرير سيكون إعلانا عن حرب أهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*إخلاء سبيل 26 متهما فى اشتباكات أحداث محمد محمود وحبس 15 آخرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

_*إحسان أوغلى: الاحتجاجات ضد مرسى جزء من "التحول الديمقراطى"

أعرب أكمل الدين إحسان أوغلى، الأمين العام لمنظمة التعاون الإسلامى، اليوم الأربعاء، عن ثقته فى عملية التحول الديمقراطى فى مصر.*_


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*
صرح المتحدث بإسم حزب النور السلفى نادر بكار إن مليونية تأييد قرارات الرئيس مرسى ،ستكون في ميدان التحرير يوم السبت القادم ،وأكد أنها ستكون سلمية ،ولن نحتك بالمعتصميين .

جروج اسحق مؤسس حركة كفاية أكد في حوار هاتفى لـ"الفجر" أن القوى الإسلامية تستفز المعتصمين بميدان التحرير ،مضيفاً أن ثوار ميدان التحرير معارضين للإعلان الدستورى ،وأن فيهم أهالى شهداء ومعتصمين فقدوا أبنائهم وإخوتهم في اشتباكات وماتوا برصاص مرسى .

وقال إسحق إن "الثوار مش ناقصين"وأنهم لن يهدأوا وهم يرون مؤيدين لقرارات مرسى يحتفلون أمامهم بالميدان ،مضيفاً أن مؤيدى الرئيس يجب أن ينتظروا حتى إنتهاء الاعتصام ليخرجوا بملوينياتهم المؤيدة .


ومن جانبه قال الناشط السياسى "أحمد دومة"لـ"الفجر"إن مليوينة تأييد قرارات الرئيس لا تشير إلا لجنون الإسلاميين ،سواء أكان الإخوان أو السلفيين ،ويجب ان يتبرع الشعب المصرى لإقامة مستشفى مجانين كبيرة تضم كافة القوى الإسلامية ،وأضاف أنهم أدعوا كذباً عدم النزول يوم الثلاثاء لحقن الدماء ولعدم الاشتباك مع معارضى القرارات ،ومعنى نزولهم السبت ميدان التحرير ،يعتبر "جر شكل" وسحب الأرجل لحرب أهلية قتالية تكون ساحتها الميدان .

وأضاف دومة أن هؤلاء لا علاقة لهم بحقن الدماء ،وسيدخلونا في نفق مظلم ،وذلك بدءاً من العبث بالدستور حتى الإعلان الدستورى الديكتاتورى .

وحول تصريح بكار بإن تكون المليونية سلمية ،أكد دومة أنها لن تكون سلمية ،قائلا"هذا رجل مجنون،ومعتوه سياسياً،ويجب أن يعرض فوراً على أخصائى نفسى "

أما الأستاذ أبو العز الحريرى زعيم حزب التحالف الشعبى الإشتراكى ،قال إن وقعت اشتباكات فتتحملها القوى الإسلامية ،وهذا هراء سياسى لابد من توقفه وعدم استفزاز الثوار بالميدان أكثر من ذلك *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الوطنية للتغيير: اقتحام الإخوان للتحرير سيكون إعلانا عن حرب أهلية ولن نترك الميدان الا شهداء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار يدعو "الشاطر" و"الإرشاد" لإعادة تقييم مليونية السبت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور عبد الله المغازى، المتحدث الرسمى لحزب الوفد، أن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى تناشد كل القوى الوطنية والثورية التمسك بالميدان يومى الجمعة والسبت القادمين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*التيار الشعبى: الإخوان أصبحوا مفلسين وأنصارهم يدافعون عن الاستبداد*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*   	دهست  إحدى مدرعات الشرطة المتواجدة بميدان سيمون بوليفار، فتاة كانت تقف  في  الميدان، بعد أن رفضت الرجوع، أثناء تقدم مدرعات الشرطة لإخلاء الميدان.  	 وقام عدد من المتظاهرين بنقل الفتاة إلى المستشفى الميداني بالتحرير   لتوصيلها إلى عربات الإسعاف استعدادا لنقلها لأقرب مستشفى صحية لخطورة   حالتها.  	وقال أحد رجال الإسعاف، أن سيارات الإسعاف قامت بنقل إصابة واحدة  خطيرة  اليوم بالخرطوش، وبعض الإصابات الأخرى عبارة عن كدمات وجروح قطعية   واغماءات.*​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*  	كشفت مصادر داخل  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن أن الجماعة لا تنوى التظاهر فى  ميدان التحرير  السبت القادم حيث تعتصم القوى المدنية والثورية وكل مصر  باستثنناء الإخوان  وحلفائهم.  	   	وأشارت المصادر إلى ان مظاهرات السبت ستقام أمام جامعة  القاهرة أو قصر  الاتحادية، أما موضوع التحرير فمقصود منه شغل المعارضين  والمجتمع بمعركة  جانبية وجدل حول ما يمكن أن يحدث إذا تصادم الجانبان.  	    	المصادر ذاتها كشفت أن المقصود بهذا السيناريو شغل الشعب لحين الانتهاء  من  الدستور والتصويت عليه غدا.. والحد من الهجوم الذى يتعرض له الرئيس   وإعلانه الدستورى الديكتاتورى.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال محمود عفيفي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم حركة 6 إبريل، جبهة أحمد ماهر، أن دعوة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للتظاهر في ميدان التحرير السبت القادم، يؤكد حرصهم على اشتعال الموقف والفتن في البلاد.

وحمل عفيفي - في تصريحات صحفية اليوم - جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مسئولية أي نقطة دم تسيل في ذلك اليوم، مشيراً إلى أنه إذا تظاهر الإخوان في ميدان التحرير يوم السبت ستحدث مجزرة سيلعنهم عليها التاريخ، ولن يغفرها لهم.

وطالب عفيفي، العقلاء داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالتراجع عن قرار التظاهر في التحرير، وإلا سيحدث ما لا يحمد عقباه.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلقت بالإسكندرية مساء اليوم "الاربعاء" ثلاث مسيرات لتأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى فيما يتعلق بالاعلان الدستورى الصادر يوم الخميس الماضى ، حيث اعتبر المتظاهرون من جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة الاعلان الدستورى انتصارا للثورة وثوار 25 يناير .

وردد المتظاهرون العديد من الهتافات والعبارات المؤيدة للاعلان الدستورى ومنها "ثوار احرار بنأييد القرار" و" الحليم غضب علمهم الادب" و "نعم لاقالة النائب العام و "طهر الداخلية انت معاك الشرعية" .

وانطلقت المسيرات الثلاث من ميادين الساعة وسيدى بشر ومسجد القائد ابراهيم بمحطة الرمل لاعلان التأييد الكامل للاعلان الدستورى ورفض الاصوات التى تدعو الى اسقاطه حيث اكد المتظاهرون ان الاعلان الدستور انحاز لتحقيق مطالب الثورة فيما يتعلق برعاية اسر الشهداء والمصابين واقالة النائب العام المستشار عبد المجيد محمود *


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*شن الفقيه الدستورى الدكتور إبراهيم  درويش هجوماً حاداً على الرئيس محمد  مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  واتهمهم بالكذب وسرقة الثورة والإنقلاب على  الدستور. *
*  	وقال درويش، خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقده المهندس  ممدوح حمزة، الاستشارى  الهندسى بمقر المجلس الوطنى، الأربعاء، إن الرئيس  مرسى لا يملك إصدار  إعلان دستورى، لأنه يملك السلطة التنفيذية، وإن  الإعلانات الدستورية لا  يصدرها إلا جمعية تأسيسية منتخبة مباشرة من الشعب  أو انقلاب عسكرى أو مجلس  رئاسة ثورة.*
*  	وأوضح درويش أن رئيس الجمهورية فقد منصبه وشرعيته  الدستورية، لأن انتخابات  رئاسة الجمهورية تم إجراؤها بدستور 1971، وأقسم  الرئيس أمام المحكمة  الدستورية على احترام الدستور، وبالتالى، وفقاً  للقاعدة الدستورية، فإنه  بمخالفته لهذا الدستور يكون فقد منصبه وشرعيته  الدستورية، لأنه حنث باليمين  الدستورية، لافتاً إلى أن الرئيس مرسى لا  يمارس دوره كرئيس وإنما تأتى له  القرارات "ديليفرى" من مكتب إرشاد  الجماعة، ويعتمد على مستشارين كانوا من  تلامذتى الخايبين.*


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الداخليه نفت فى خبر عاجل دهس اياً من المتظاهرين بمدرعه ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرات تجوب ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بإسقاط حكم الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد أحمد سعيد، رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، أن دعوة جماعة الإخوان لمليونية يوم السبت، لتأييد الإعلان الدستورى، دعوة غير مسئولة، وتثير الشك بأن هناك نية للتحرش والاحتكاك بالمعتصمين من مختلف القوى الوطنية التى تمثل الشعب المصرى المعتصمين فى الميدان، اعتراضاً على الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*تصاعدت حدة الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية وميدان سيمون بوليفار*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*دومة: اعتصامنا مستمر ومن أراد أن يبادر بالاعتداء لا يلومن إلا نفسه

قال الناشط السياسى أحمد دومة "للمرة المليون مرسى والإخوان يجرون البلاد لاقتتال داخلى، وهذا ما يريده سيدهم الأمريكانى، فاحذروا".*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

شوفوا رساله ربنا لينا النهارده هو بيطمنا 


* [FONT="]أنت فى قلب الله الحنون[/FONT][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B]
[B][B][B][B][B][B][FONT="]  فلا تخاف لان الله[/FONT]*
*[FONT="]  لا يمكن أن ينسى أولاده[/FONT][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B][/B]
[B][B][B][B][B][B][FONT="]  حتى ولو نسيت الأم الرضيع الله لا ينساك[/FONT][FONT="].[/FONT]*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن تغلق طريق "اللقانى" المؤدى لقصر الاتحادية

أغلقت قوات الأمن طريق إبراهيم اللقانى، المؤدى إلى بوابة 3 بقصر الاتحادية، فى الوقت الذى قامت فيه حركة 6 إبريل بعمل سلاسل بشرية أمام بوابة 3 و 4.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*باسل عادل: نزول جماعة الإخوان للتحرير يعنى إعلانها لحرب شوارع فى مصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الحزب المصرى": الأمن يحمى المعتصمين بـ"التحرير" وإلاّ فحرب أهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قنديل: ما يفعله الإخوان "بلطجة سياسية".. والتحرير ليس صيدًا سهلاً

أكد الكاتب الصحفى عبد الحليم قنديل عضو مجلس أمناء التيار الشعبى، أن دعوة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لأعضائهم بالنزول لميدان التحرير يوم السبت، يندرج تحت مسمى "بلطجة سياسية"، وذلك بعد شعورهم بان شعبيتهم فى الشارع يفقدونها يوماً بعد الآخر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*إنذار على يد محضر لمرسى بوقف مظاهرات السبت ويحمله المسئولية الجنائية

تقدم الدكتور سمير صبرى، المحامى، بإنذار رسمى على يد محضر للدكتور محمد مرسى محملاً رئيس الجمهورية المسئولية الجنائية والسياسية عن القرارات الصادرة،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*خسرت البورصة المصرية اليوم مبلغ 13 مليار جنيه إضافة إلى خسارتها بعد الإعلان الديكتاتوري لمرسي أكثر من 30 مليار جنيه , ليصبح إجمالي خسائر مصر منذ الإعلان الديكتاتوري 43 مليار جنيه , وهي أكبر خسارة في تاريخ البورصة المصرية منذ تأسيسها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قصر الإتحادية الآن: والهتاف بـ الطول بـ العرض هنجيب مرسي الأرض*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*العريان كشف بغبائه المؤامرة كلها : على الشعب قبول الدستور مقابل سحب الإعلان الدستوري ، أو عليه تحمل بقاء الإعلان الدستوري إذا رفض الدستور !!!!!!!*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيرات لتأييد قرارات مرسي بالإسكندرية تهتف: الحليم غضب.. علّمهم الأدب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*  عاجل  بيان من الإخوان المسلمين لجماهير الشعب المصري!!*​* 2012-11-28 21:04:58 ​ 





 بيان من الإخوان المسلمين لجماهير الشعب المصري 

لقد  نادت جموع الشعب  المصري في مليونيات متعددة بضرورة اتخاذ إجراءات ثورية من  أجل تحقيق مطالب  ثورة 25 يناير المجيدة والقصاص للشهداء ولمصابي الثورة،  إضافةً إلى تطهير  البلاد من بقايا النظام السابق والإسراع بإنجاز الدستور  واستكمال مؤسسات  الدولة التشريعية تحقيقًا لاستقرار البلاد، وما يستتبعه من  أمن وأمان  وإطلاق برامج تنمية اقتصادية وتشجيع الاستثمار؛ ما يعود على  المواطن  المصري بالخير. 

وكعادة  فلول وبقايا  النظام السابق يجهضون كل إنجاز يحققه الشعب في طريق التحول  الديمقراطي،  ولقد ظهر هذا جليًّا بدءًا من حلِّ البرلمان المنتخب بانتخابات  حرة نزيهة  شارك فيها 30 مليون مصري، ومرورًا بمحاولات تعويق عمل الجمعية  التأسيسية  لإعداد الدستور المشكَّلة بناءً على استفتاء الشعب، وكذلك  التهديد بحل  مجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية المنتخبة، بما يؤدي إلى هدم كل  المؤسسات  التشريعية المنتخبة، وتعطيل إنجاز الدستور وإيقاف مسيرة التحول  الديمقراطي  المنشود لمصرنا الجديدة بعد ثورتها المجيدة. 

وحرصًا  من الرئيس  المنتخب بإرادة شعبية على إنجاز مسيرة التحول الديمقراطي وبناء  مؤسسات  الدولة التشريعية فقد أصدر الإعلان الدستوري المؤقت الذي يحقق تلك  الأهداف  النبيلة، ويحمي تلك المؤسسات من الهدم، ونحن نقدر ونحترم آراء  ومواقف  القوى الوطنية الحريصة على مصلحة البلاد في إطار التعدد والاختلاف  في  الرأي مع الالتزام بالسلمية والتظاهر الحضاري. 

ولكن  للأسف الشديد قام  بعض مثيري الفتن وبقايا النظام السابق باستغلال هذه  الظروف السياسية لحشد  أعداد من البلطجية والمجرمين لإفساد التظاهرات  السلمية والاعتداء على بعض  مقرات الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة  وحرق بعضها؛ مما نتج عنه  استشهاد أحد شباب الإخوان المسلمين بدمنهور وإصابة  مئات المواطنين، فضلاً  عن استشهاد شخصين آخرين نتيجة أجواء التوتر والعنف  المصاحب للمظاهرات بصفة  عامة. 

وحرصًا  من الإخوان  المسلمين في الحفاظ على البلاد والعباد بتفويت الفرصة على  مثيري الفتنة  والذين يحرصون على عرقلة مسيرة الثورة، فقد آثرنا تأجيل  فعاليتنا للتعبير  عن رأينا وهو حق لنا؛ لإعطاء الفرصة كاملة لكل من يريد أن  يعبر عن رأيه  بحرية وفي أي مكان. 

ولقد  اتضح لجماهير  شعبنا العظيم من الذي يحرق ويدمر ويخرِّب ويريد أن يربك  المشهد السياسي  ومن الذي يكفّ يده ولسانه عن إيذاء أي إنسان ويحرص على  سلامة وطنه وأمنه  واستقراره؛ لأن هذا ما يأمرنا به ديننا وأخلاقنا. 

يا جماهير شعبنا العظيم: 

ندعوكم  جميعًا، ونحن  نثق في وعيكم وحرصكم على بلدكم للوقوف جميعًا يدًا واحدة،  أمام كل محاولات  الإثارة والتضليل التي لا تخفى على أحد، والعمل على  استكمال مسيرة التحول  الديمقراطي، محافظين على هوية مصر ومرجعيتها، خصوصًا  وقد شارفت الجمعية  التأسيسية للدستور على الانتهاء منه، وحينئذٍ سيكون  القول الفصل فيه للشعب  دون افتئاتٍ عليه من أحدٍ مهما علا قدره وارتفع  صوته. 

يا  جماهير شعبنا  العظيم.. يا كل القوى الوطنية الحريصة على تحقيق مطالب  الثورة ندعوكم  جميعًا للمشاركة في مليونية "دعم الشرعية والشريعة" يوم  السبت الموافق  1/12/2012م بميدان التحرير نصرةً للشريعة، ودعمًا للشرعية،  وتأييدًا  للرئيس المنتخب، وحمايةً لمكتسبات الثورة. 

حفظ الله مصر ووقاها من كل مكروه وسوء. 

(واعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا ولا تَفَرَّقُوا) 

    رصد​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يواصلون السقوط - الكتاتني يتجاهل غليان الشعب ليحتفل بمولده .. وتواضرس يؤجل زيارة الأسكندرية مراعاة للأحداث

*​*11/28/2012   7:51 PM​*​*



*​*
أحمد هيكل 



الكتاتني يترك مسئولياته من أجل الاحتفال بيوم مولده

 	بالأمس .. احتفل الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني ,رئيس حزب  الحرية والعدالة  الذراع السياسي لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بيوم مولده فى  أحد الفنادق الكبرى بالقاهرة , تاركاً خلفه ما  يحدث بمصر من غضب عارم  وإحتجاجات رافضة للإعلان الدستوري الي أصدره رئيسه  يوم الخميس الماضي .

 	فلم يعي الكتاتني  قدر المسئولية الملقاه علي عاتقه كونه  رئيس حزب يعتبر الحزب الحاكم في مصر  , وأن تلك الإحتجاجات قد تُسقط حكم "  الجماعة " للأبد  , وأصر علي  الاحتفال ببدعة تتنافي تماماً مع الشريعة  التي يريد الإخوان تطبيقها .

 	فمن الواضح أن الإخوان لم يتعلموا من درس الماضي حين  أستخف مبارك ورجالة من المظاهرات الشعبية  الغاضبة والرافضة للحكم المُستبد  , وكان المتوقع أن يكون هناك إجتماعات  إخوانية في الغرف المغلقة لبحث  الأمر وتدبير الأحل الأمثل لإمتصاص غضب  الشارع وليس الأحتفال بيوم ميلاد  رئيس حزب " فشل " في تحقيق توافق سياسي مع  باقي القوي السياسية .

ما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة

 	العام الماضي.. أخطاً الإخوان  نفس الخطأ بعدما " خانوا "  الثوار بشارع محمد محمود , بحثاً عن أهواء شخصية وهي التحضير لإنتخابات  مجلس الشعب والتي حصدوا فيها بالطبع أغلبية كاسحة لا يستحقونها .

موقف المسئولية  

 	علي النقيد.. قام البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الاسكندرية  وبطريك الكرازة  المرقسية بتأجيل زيارته للأسكندرية بسبب الوضع الحالي ,  وإحترامه لمواطني  الاسكندرية الرافضين للإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره مرسي ,  علي الرغم من  الحزن الذي انتاب الشعب القبطي السكندري بسبب تاجيل الزيارة  .



الفجر
* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى : حزب المؤتمر يعلن أنه مشارك في المسيرات يوم الجمعة ومستمر في  الاعتصام بميدان التحرير حتى سحب الإعلان الدستوري وحل الجمعية.

    الدستور الاصلى * ​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*هى العيال دا ضاربة ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟

هو الحشيش صحيح بيعمل دماخ لكنه لا يذهب العقل 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*



       متظاهري الشرقية يحاصرون منزل «الرئيس» والشرطة تُطلق قنابل مُسيلة للدموع لتفرقتهم

             تجمهر منذ قليل العشرات من المتظاهرين حول منزل الرئيس " محمد مرسى "  بمنطقة فلل الجامعة بمدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية .وكان المئات من شباب  القوى الثورية والسياسية من مختلف التيارات والمواطنين تجمعوا حول منزل "  الرئيس" وهتفوا ضده وضد حكم المرشد.                             وتعالت الهتافات المطالبة بإسقاط النظام وردد المتظاهرين " يسقط يسقط  النظام" ولا لحكم الإخوان، و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"ويسقط يسقط مرسى.                             و"الشعب يريد إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى ومن جانبها كثفت مديرية الأمن  تواجدها الأمنى حول منزل الرئيس وتم إغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى منزل  "الرئيس"وشهدت الحالة المرورية شلل تام.                             و من جانبها قامت قوات الأمن المركزى بإطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع  لفض المُتجمهرين ومنعهم من محاولة الاقتراب من منزل الرئيس.




​**
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*إصابة عدد من طلاب الإخوان بعد اشتباكات فى وقفة لتأييد الرئيس بـ"عين شمس"

أصيب عدد من طلاب الإخوان المسلمين بجامعة عين شمس، ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، نتيجة اشتباكات بينهم وبين عدد من الطلاب الذين رفضوا تنظيم وقفة لتأييد الإعلان الدستورى للرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى العيال دا ضاربة ايه بالظبط؟؟؟؟
> 
> هو الحشيش صحيح بيعمل دماخ لكنه لا يذهب العقل
> 
> *



*البيسا بتعلم كده يا عمنا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*  طارق الزمر المتحدث الرسمي باسم  الجماعة الإسلامية: سنحاول إقناع  المعتصمين بترك الميدان وإن رفضوا الأمر  سيكون محل دراسة وبالتأكيد لا نسعى  إلى صدام !



[YOUTUBE]a0wVELhCBhI#![/YOUTUBE]


من انتم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*




لجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي 
دعوة لمليونية جمعة "التراجع أو الرحيل"

تتوجة الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى  بخالص التحية وتنحنى   احتراما لجماهير الشعب المصرى التى أكدت مجددا وعيها ، بالمشهد الرائع  الذى  صنعته أمس فى مليونية (حماية الثورة) فى ميدان التحرير وميادين  الثورة  بمحافظات مصر ، والذى أعاد للثورة روحها وحيويتها وأكد سلميتها  وأضاف  لصفوفها جمهورا جديدا من أبناء الشعب المصرى، ونؤكد على أن الثورة  الآن لم  تعد فضيلة، يشكر من يشارك فيها، وإنما أصبحت فرض عين على كل أبناء  الوطن  المخلصين الرافضين للديكتاتورية والطغيان.


وإننا إذ نؤكد على إن المعركة الآن أصبحت "نكون أو لا   نكون"، فإما دولة مدنية تحترم الحريات، أو دولة "كهنوتية" لا تحترم إلا   رجال الدين فقط، فإننا ندعو الشعب المصري للاستمرار في ثورته ضد   الديكتاتورية والتعبير عن ذلك مرة أخرى في مليونية الجمعة المقبل "التراجع   أو الرحيل"، فالظرف بات ملحًا لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه.

ونتوجه للرئيس صادقين، قائلين له: "يا سيادة الرئيس أنقذ   مصر من فتنة التقسيم، ومن شبح الحرب الأهلية، وقد خرج الأمر من يد الجميع،   وقد رأيت بنفسك كيف يأتي الغضب على الأخضر واليابس"، ونطالبه بإلغاء   الإعلان الدستوري "الباطل" فورًا، وإعادة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية في أسرع   وقت ليلتئم شمل الوطن من جديد، ولنتهيأ معًا لبناء مصرنا الحبيبة بعيدًا  عن  "النخبة" أو "الجماعة"، لتكون مصر لكل المصريين. 

عاشت مصر حرة أبية والمجد للشهداء*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*                  موقع إسرائيلى: عسكريون إيرانيون دخلوا مصر بجوازات سفر مزورة لتدريب عناصر حماس على صواريخ جديدة

*​*  
​                          الأربعاء 28.11.2012 - 10:21 م ​ 






صواريخ إيرانية الصنع بحوزة عناصر حماس - لقطة أرشيفية ​              عبدالمنعم حلاوة          ​            زعمت مصادر استخباراتية إسرائيلية أن إيران أرسلت خبراء صناعة  وتجميع الصواريخ إلى قطاع غزة دخلوا مصر بجوازات سفر مزورة، من أجل مساعدة  الفصائل الفلسطينية على إنتاج الصواريخ محلية الصنع وتجميع الصواريخ التي  تهرب للقطاع وتشغيلها.

ونقل موقع "ديبكا" الإسرائيلي عن هذه المصادر ادعاءها بوجود ثلاثة خبراء  إيرانيين في قطاع غزة بالفعل من أجل إعداد الصواريخ وإطلاقها على إسرائيل،  دخلوا يوم 24 نوفمبر، أي بعد ثلاثة أيام من توقيع اتفاق وقف إطلاق النار  بين إسرائيل والفصائل الفلسطينية.

وأوضح أن هناك ثلاثة خبراء آخرين في طريقهم للقطاع وسيدخلون إليه من خلال سيناء وعبر الأنفاق.

فيما زعم الموقع أيضا أن هؤلاء الخبراء العسكريون الإيرانيون انتقلوا إلى  غزة انطلاقا من القواعد التي يتمركزون بها في لبنان، وقد دخلوا مصر بجوازات  سفر مزورة، ثم توجهوا مباشرة إلى سيناء حيث قادهم البدو عبر الدروب حتى  الأنفاق التي عبروها إلى داخل قطاع غزة، وأنه طوال هذه الرحلة لم تتمكن  السلطات المصرية من اكتشافهم ولم يعترض طريقهم أحد.

ويعمل الخبراء الإيرانيون بصورة أساسية على صواريخ فجر-3 وفجر-5 طويلة  المدى إيرانية  الصنع، والتي يتم تهريبها إلى غزة ويقوم الخبراء بمساعدة  الفلسطينيين على  تجميعها ونصبها على منصات الإطلاق وتوجيهها نحو المدن  والبلدات الإسرائيلية.



صدى البلد
​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2012)

* القوي المعتصمة بالتحرير: نحمِّل الرئيس والإخوان مسئولية  ما قد يحدث "السبت"..وندعو لمليونية "حلم الشهيد"..وحماية الميدان








 

          أصدرت   القوى الوطنية والأحزاب السياسية والحركات الثورية المعتصمة بميدان التحرير   بيانا أكدت فيه علي استمرار اعتصامها بالميدان .

وأكدت القوي في بيانها انها معتصمة منذ مساء الجمعة الماضية منذ نهاية   مليونية (حماية الثورة) امس الثلاثاء و انها تدعو للمشاركة في مليونية (حلم   الشهيد) الجمعة المقبل ،مؤكدة علي استمرار اعتصامها المفتوح بميدان   التحرير حتى الاستجابة لمطالب الشعب المصرى وقواه الوطنية وعلى رأسها إسقاط   الإعلان غير الدستورى الذي أصدره د. محمد مرسي .

وأعربت القوي في بيانها  عن بالغ دهشتها من دعوة جماعة الاخوان المسلمين   وحزبها وعدد من القوى الاسلامية لمليونية فى ميدان التحرير يوم السبت   المقبل رغم علمهم باستمرار الاعتصام السلمى بميدان التحرير .

 وقالت القوي في بيانها :اننا اذ ندين هذه الدعوة التى لا تعبر الا عن سعى    لمزيد من الاستفزاز والصدام والاشتباكات وسيل الدماء ، والمزيد من السعى    لتقسيم المجتمع المصرى ، واستمرار العناد والتكبر من السلطة وجماعتها    وحزبها ، فاننا نحمل المسئولية الكاملة عما قد يقع يوم السبت المقبل نتيجة    تلك الدعوة للدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية ولجماعة الاخوان المسلمين   ولوزارة الداخلية التى يفترض ان دورها هو حماية امن المواطنين بمن فيهم   المتظاهرون والمعتصمون سلميا .

واضافت : اننا إذ نؤكد على استمرار اعتصامنا السلمى بميدان التحرير ونحذر   من اى محاولات لفضه بالعنف او القوة او السعى لجر المعتصمين لاشتباكات او   صدامات معهم ، وندعو جماهير الشعب المصرى للاحتشاد بميدان التحرير يوم   الجمعة فى مليونية حلم الشهيد ، والاعتصام بالميدان وتأمينه حرصا على   الحفاظ على سلمية الاعتصام والثورة ومنع اى استفزازت او اشتباكات قد تحدث   يوم السبت .

صدى البلد* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتحاد شباب الثورة بأسيوط: مليونية الإخوان بالتحرير إعلان عن مجزرة

أدان اتحاد شباب الثورة بأسيوط فى أول رد فعل على دعوة الإخوان المسلمين التظاهر يوم السبت بميدان التحرير لدعم قرارات الرئيس ووصف الاتحاد هذا القرار بالعنترى وغير المسئول من قيادات الجماعة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال مجلس الوزراء، فى بيان له اليوم، إن ما يحدث من اشتباكات حالياً بين بعض الشباب وجنود الشرطة فى ميدان سيمون بوليفار شىء مؤسف.. ولا يُتصور أن هناك مصريا محبا لهذا الوطن يرضى باستمرار هذا الوضع.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين والأمن بالمحلة وإلقاء قنابل غاز لتفريقهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*رويترز: مرسى سيلقى خطابا غدا بخصوص الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## jajageorge (28 نوفمبر 2012)

اشتعلت النيران، منذ قليل، فى أحد جوانب كنيسة الدوبارة، بميدان التحرير، وأحد المبانى المجاورة لها، نتيجة إلقاء زجاجات مولوتوف، من قبل عناصر مجهولة عليها.

التحرير


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": ارتفاع أعداد المصابين فى مليونية الأمس حتى الآن إلى *290


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *رويترز: مرسى سيلقى خطابا غدا بخصوص الإعلان الدستورى*



*يا رب يكون خطاب التنحى زهقنا بقى   *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخارجية الأمريكية تدعو مجدداً للتوصل إلى حل سلمى وتوافقى فى مصر

قالت المتحدثة باسم الخارجية الأمريكية فيكتوريا نولاند، إن واشنطن تواصل متابعة الوضع السياسى فى مصر عن كثب الذى قالت إنه لايزال يتكشف على ضوء ما يحدث فى شوارع مصر*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

​​
​              المحلة الكبرى أ ش أ         ​            قامت أعداد غفيرة من المتظاهرين بميدان الشون في مدينة المحلة  الكبرى بمحافظ الغربية بمحاصرة قسم ثاني المحلة فى محاولة لاقتحامه.​
​
 وقام المتظاهرون برشق القسم وقوات الأمن بالطوب والحجارة وإشعال إطارات  السيارات ، مما دفع قوات الأمن لإلقاء القنابل المسيلة للدموع بصورة كثيفة  لتفريق المتظاهرين وتأمين القسم حتى لا يتم اقتحامه .​
​
 وقد توقفت الحركة المرورية بالميدان ، وأصيبت المنطقة بالشلل التام ، وهناك حاليا حالة من الكر والفر بين القوات والمتظاهرين.​
​
​
 صدى البلد​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتهم  أستاذ العلوم السياسية عمرو حمزاوي عضو البرلمان المنحل الدكتور محمد   مرسي بإعادة إنتاج نظام الرئيس المخلوع محمد حسني مبارك، مستطرداً بأن ما   تقوم به الحكومة الحالية هو أسلوب الاستعلاء المتبع من الأنظمة الفاشية.     وأضاف حمزاوي في حوار مع برنامج «آخر النهار» أن الرئيس محمد مرسي فقد   شرعيته من اتجاهين، الأول قانوني يتمثل في إصداره الإعلان الدستوري الباطل،   وثانيهما سياسي يتضح في انقلاب الشعب عليه وسحبهم الثقة منه.   وتابع   أستاذ العلوم السياسية أن المشهد السياسي الحالي في مصر يُدل على رفض شعبي   لحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، مشيراً إلى أن الرئيس وحكومته يستهزئون   بالشعب والديمقراطية، مختتماً بأن تصرفات الرئاسة لا تحتوي الأزمة في   البلاد بل تزيدها اشتعالاً وحريقاً بقراراتهم ال*​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*    صباحي: على مرسي أن يحدد خياراته إما أن يكون مع الجماعة أو مع الشعب*
*            أكد حمدين صباحي، مؤسس التيار الشعبي، أن الشعب أسقط الإعلان الدستوري   أمس، طالبا من الرئيس مرسي أن يحدد خياراته إما أن يكون مع الشعب بما  فيهم  الجماعة، أو مع الجماعة دون الشعب. مضيفا: "قلت هذا للرئيس في القصر   الجمهوري".             وأضاف صباحي، من خلال برنامج "العاشرة مساء" على فضائية  "دريم 2" مع  الإعلامي وائل الإبراشي، إنه يرحب بالحوار في أي وقت مع رئيس  جمهورية يتمكن  من محاسبته إن أخطأ، لكنه أكد أنه لن يتمكن من التحاور مع  نصف إله.             وتابع: "نحن سوف نقدر الرئيس ونحترمه إذا قام بإلغاء  الإعلان الدستوري".*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا رب يكون خطاب التنحى زهقنا بقى   *



*بدري عليك بدري ، ولو ألغاها بالكتير رح يفرض دستور نتن
*​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*
**                أعلن المعتصمون بميدان التحرير رفضهم لمليونية دعم الإعلان  الدستوري التى  أعلن الإخوان والسلفيون عن تنظيمها بميدان التحرير السبت  المقبل.*
*         وأكدوا أنهم لن يتركوا أماكن اعتصامهم بالميدان، ولن يسمحوا  للإخوان  "سارقو الثورة" بدخوله، حتى إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري وحل تأسيسية  الدستور.*
*       ورصدت عدسة بوابة الوفد الإلكترونية مشاعر عدد من المتظاهرين  بالميدان  تجاه مليونية الإخوان والسلفيين، حيث وصفها البعض بأنها "موقعة  جمل" جديدة،  وانهم لن يتركوا الميدان حتى لو كلفهم ذلك أرواحهم.*
*       وقال "أيمن عبد الفتاح", أحد المعتصمين بالتحرير: "تصريحات الدكتور  عصام  العريان حول مليونية الشريعة السبت المقبل تدل أن جماعة الإخوان  همجية  وتريد الفتنة وحرب أهلية تقسم فيها مصر لأكثر من طرف.*
*       وأكد المواطن "محمد أشرف", أن المتظاهرين لن يتركوا الميدان ولن  يسمحوا  للإخوان والسلفيين بدخول الميدان، لافتًا أنه يكفى للجماعة سرقة  ثورة  الخامس والعشرين من يناير.*
*       وأضاف المواطن "رجب أحمد" أنه على جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وحزب النور   الرجوع عن ملونية السبت، حرصًا على دماء المصريين من بين المعارضين   والمؤيدين داخل الميدان.*
*       واتهم المواطن "سيد عربى" جماعة الإخوان بمحاولة إشعال النار  والتطرف،  مؤكدًا أنه يجب عليهم الرجوع لتجنب سقوط قتلى وإصابات داخل  الميدان.*
*       وتوعد أحد منسقى منصات التحرير: "المتظاهرون عليهم الوقوف حتى الموت ولن نرحل عن الميدان خوفًا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين".*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*هل صحيح ما نشرته صفحة احرار شعب مصر وراء القائد بشار الأسد قلبا وقالبا ، من الهتافات التالية :*
*بان الذل وبان العار ...... اوعى ترحل يا بشار .*

* يا بشار متسبش بلادك .... الميدان يحلف بحياتك .*
​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هل صحيح ما نشرته صفحة احرار شعب مصر وراء القائد بشار الأسد قلبا وقالبا ، من الهتافات التالية :*
> *بان الذل وبان العار ...... اوعى ترحل يا بشار .*
> 
> * يا بشار متسبش بلادك .... الميدان يحلف بحياتك .*
> ​


بتمنى ثوره سوريا تفشل

احسن من تكون مصر وتونس تانى 

ربنا يبعد عنهم الاخوان والسلفيين 
​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هل صحيح ما نشرته صفحة احرار شعب مصر وراء القائد بشار الأسد قلبا وقالبا ، من الهتافات التالية :*
> *بان الذل وبان العار ...... اوعى ترحل يا بشار .*
> 
> * يا بشار متسبش بلادك .... الميدان يحلف بحياتك .*
> ​



مش عارفة

ح أسأل و أشوف


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
** قال  أمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم الشيخ مظهر شاهين معلقا على دعوة جماعة الاخوان  المسلمين النزول الى الميدان السبت : " أنه تلقي ببالغ الصدمة، خبر نية  الإخوان عقد مليونية حاشدة بعد غدٍ السبت فى ميدان التحرير، اﻷمر الذى من  شأنه احتمال وقوع أى صدام أو إراقة الدماء، وإحداث مزيد من الانقسامات، أو  الدخول فى نفق الحرب اﻷهلية.*
* وأضاف  فى بيان له :"نعم ميدان التحرير، هو ميدان الثورة، والميدان كان وسيظل  وسيبقى ملكًا للجميع، وليس حكرًا على فصيل بعينه دون آخر، ومن هنا وﻹيمانى  العميق بضرورة حقن الدماء، والحفاظ على حياة أى مصرى، مؤيدًا كان أو  معارضًا، ولم شمل اﻷمة، أناشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن يختاروا مكانًا  آخر بعيدًا عن ميدان التحرير، لقطع الطريق على من قد يندس بين الصفوف، لجر  الجميع إلى نفق الفوضى، وإراقة الدماء.*

* وطالب شاهين الجميع السلمية وحقن الدماء قائلا :" فدماء المصريين جميعًا غالية علينا*

* الفجر*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتهت  قوات الأمن المركزى من إقامة جدار عازل ببداية ميدان "سيمون بوليفار"،  الممتد من نهاية سور كنيسة قصر الدوبارة إلى مقر اعتصام أسرة الشيخ عبد  الرحمن سابقا.*

* وتراجعت قوات الأمن مرة أخرى إلى محيط السفارة الأمريكية وحشدت قواتها خلف الجدار العازل.*

* وعلى جانب آخر، قام عدد من المتظاهرين بتنظيف شارع عمر مكرم من المخلفات  الناتجة عن الاشتباكات التى دارت خلال الأيام الماضية بين المتظاهرين وقوات  الأمن، فى حين لجأ المعتصمون إلى خيامهم لتفادى برودة الجو.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

​ 
*فضيحة..  المستشار وليد شرابى المتحدث باسم «قضاة من أجل مصر» المؤيدة للإعلان  الدستوري في مكتب الإرشاد ورفض شرابي تفسير وجوده بمقر الجماعة ، كما رفض  الإدلاء بأي تصريحات!​
الموجز​​​​​* 
​


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)

والدة خالد سعيد مش همشى غير لما يلغى الإعلان ويجيب حق الشهداء

2012-11-29 09:48:54



بخطوات بطيئة تتفقد الميدان ذهاباً وإياباً موزعة الأمل والسكينة على المعتصمين، سماحة وجهها المعروفة تدفع الجميع لملاحقتها أينما ذهبت، صورة "خالد سعيد" التى لا تفارق صدرها بمثابة بطاقة شخصية لا يخطئها أحد، بالرغم من سنها الكبيرة التى لا تتناسب مع برودة الجو رفضت ترك "الميدان" منذ اندلاع أحداث "محمد محمود" الأخيرة، يجلس بجانبها الجميع لسماع رأيها فيما يحدث، وحديثها الدائم عن حقوق الشهداء الذين تربع على رأسهم "خالد" ابنها الذى لا تفارق سيرت حديثها فى كل مكان.

" احنا هنا من يوم الاحتفال بذكرى محمد محمود بيضربونا ليه.. مش كفاية اللى راحوا فى الثورة" بانفعال لا يغيب عن وجهها كلما تذكرت الشهداء تتحدث أم الثوار السيدة "ليلي" والدة خالد سعيد، التى لم تهدأ بعد من انهيارها فى جنازة "جيكا" أول شهداء عهد "محمد مرسى" الذى ودعته بدموعها الحارة قبل أن تعود لتستقر معتصمة فى ميدان التحرير اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستورى.

وعن رأيها الذى عبرت عنه بشجاعة فى إسقاط "مرسى" قالت: مرسى رئيس فقد شرعيته فى بداية حكمه بعد سقوط شهداء أثناء فترة رئاسته، حقوق الشهداء المطلب الأول للثورة، ولا يعقل أن يستمر سقوط شهداء بعد انتخاب رئيس "الثورة".

أما عن الإعلان الدستورى فقالت: قرارات مرسى تخالف مبادئ الثورة التى خرجت تنادى بالحرية، لا أطلب إسقاطه ولكن أطالبه بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى وسرعة التحرك لإعادة حقوق الشهداء والإفراج عن المعتقلين، "ومش همشى غير لما يلغى الإعلان، ويرجع حق الشباب اللى مات عشان وطنه".


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أعلنت حركة شباب ٦ إبريل التى يقودها أحمد ماهر عن تنظيم مؤتمر صحفى، ظهر اليوم الخميس، بمقر الحركة بوسط البلد لإعلان موقفها من الأحداث الجارية، خاصة بعد دعوة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لتنظيم مليونية لتأييد قرارات الرئيس بعد غدٍ السبت بميدان التحرير الذى يشهد اعتصامًا للمعارضين لتلك القرارات.

من جانبه اعتبر محمود عفيفي، المتحدث الرسمى للحركة أن إعلان الإخوان وتيارات الإسلام السياسى التظاهر فى ميدان التحرير يوم السبت المقبل فى ظل وجود اعتصام مناهض لهم واحتقان واضح بين الجميع، يؤكد حرصهم على إشعال الموقف وزيادة الفتن داخل المجتمع.

أضاف عفيفي فى تدوينة له عبر صفحته الرسمية على فيسبوك مساء أمس موجها رسالته للإخوان ومحملا الجماعة مسئولية أى أعمال عنف قد تحدث، قائلا:"نحملكم مسئولية أى نقطة دم ستسيل فى هذا اليوم .. أفلا تعقلون، أجلتم مليونية أول أمس أمام جامعة القاهرة من أجل عدم تقسيم مصر، والأن تدعون لمليونية يوم السبت فى ميدان التحرير من أجل حرب أهلية .. التاريخ سيلعنكم ومصر لن تغفر لكم".


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرعى لـ"مرسى والإخوان": عليكم الاعتراف بخطأ الانقلاب على الشرعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال د.هشام أبو عيشة مدير مستشفى الاستقبال والطوارئ بالقصر العينى، إن المستشفى استقبلت اليوم مصابين من الاشتباكات التى وقعت بميدان سيمون بوليفار،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمل حافظ أبو سعدة رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية مسئولية ما سيحدث السبت المقبل من أحداث عنف فى مليونية السبت التى وصفها بموقعة الجمل الجديدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قنديل ووزير الداخلية يتفقدان "بوليفار" ويطالبان القوات بضبط النفس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*المعتصمون بالتحرير: دخول مليونية الإخوان للميدان على جثثنا 

قال سامح المصرى، أحد المعتصمين المتواجدين بالخيام وسط ميدان التحرير، إنهم على استعداد أن يتركوا الميدان لجماعة الإخوان فى مليونية السبت القادم، التى دعا إلى تنظيمها حزب الحرية والعدالة من أجل تأييد الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس ولكن على جثتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أشعل المتظاهرون المتواجدون على كوبرى قصر النيل صباح اليوم الخميس، النيران فى أكشاك الشرطة المتواجدة أمام الفنادق بمنطقة السفارة الأمريكية، وذلك بعد أن وضعوها بعرض أحد الشوارع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يطلق طلقات فى الهواء لإبعاد المتظاهرين لبناء الجدار العازل 

أطلقت قوات الأمن المتواجدة بمحيط السفارة الأمريكية بميدان "سيمون بوليفار" من الساعات الأولى من صباح يوم الخميس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*تزايدت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن، صباح يوم  الخميس على كوبرى قصر النيل*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد  الدكتور أحمد سعيد، رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، أنه سينزل إلى ميدان  التحرير يوم السبت ليكون مع شباب الحزب وكل الشباب المصريين، للدفاع عن مصر  وعن حريتها وعن حدودها الجديدة، حسب تعبيره، والتى قدر الله أن تكون ميدان  التحرير، مضيفا، أطمئن جميع المصريين الخائفين على مصر، من نزول الإخوان  والتيار الإسلامى فى مليونية لتأييد الإعلان الدستورى فى ميدان التحرير يوم  السبت.*

* ووصف سعيد، فى تصريحات خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، هذه الدعوة  بـ"غير المسئولة"، مؤكداً، لن نترك الميدان مهما كانت التحديات، ومستعدون  لأى تضحيات من أجل هذا الوطن، ومن أجل الإنسان والعزة والكرامة الإنسانية  فى كل مكان فى العالم.*
* وأضاف، سنقاتل من أجل الحب والإخاء ومن أجل ابتسامة الفخر  والاعتزاز التى سنراها على وجوه أولادنا وأحفادنا حينما يقرءون هذا التاريخ  المشرف الذى يكتبه الآن كل شاب وكل فتاة لا يريدون شيئاً سوى رفعة هذا  الوطن.*

* وقال رئيس المصريين الأحرار، جرت العادة أن ينزل المعارضون  إلى الميادين، وليس المؤيدون، وأن توجيه الرئيس لخطابه الأخير لمؤيديه أمام  قصر الاتحادية وتجاهل معارضيه فى التحرير أكد أنه ليس رئيساً لكل المصريين  وإنما هو رئيس لفصيل سياسى معين.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، أنه يحمل الرئيس محمد مرسى مسئولية الدماء التى يمكن أن تسيل أذا اقتحم المتظاهرون المنتمون للإخوان المسلمين ميدان التحرير يوم السبت القادم.*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* اكد  السفير محمد رفاعة الطهطاوى رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية أن الرئيس مرسى  سيلقى كلمة اليوم للامة يوضح فيها اسباب اصداره الاعلان الدستورى لافتا الى  ان الكلمة ستكشف العديد من المفاجات و سيوضح فيها الاسباب الخفية التى  اجبرته على ذلك و قال الكلمة ستؤدى الى هدوء فى الشارع المصرى​​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*ينشر "اليوم السابع" أسماء 26 متظاهراً أخلت نيابة زينهم سبيلهم، مساء الأربعاء، بالإضافة إلى أسماء 15 أخريين أمرت النيابة بحبسهم لمدة 4 أيام وعرض اثنين من المتظاهرين على النيابة صباح اليوم، كان قد تم القبض عليهم فى التظاهرات المستمرة منذ أكثر من أسبوع ضد الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من قبل رئيس الجمهورية والمعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير.

 وحضر محامو المركز المصرى للحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، التحقيقات الجارية مع المتظاهرين المقبوض عليهم من بداية أحداث ذكرى محمد محمود وصولا إلى أحداث الإعلان الدستورى الجارية.

 وأسماء المتظاهرين المخلى سبيلهم من نيابة زينهم وهم:
 1. أحمد جمال محمد عبد الله
 2.على حسن عبد المقصود
 3.أيمن أحمد حسين
 4. محمد عواد أحمد محمد
 5.حمد السيد حمد حسن
 6.أحمد عبد العليم محمد
 7.محمود حسن عبد الرحمن
 8. يوسف أحمد محمد
 9. محمد جاد أحمد صابر
 10.أمين فايز أمين
 11.محمد محمود أحمد
 12.أسامة شوقى
 13.مصطفى سلامة
 14.عمرو أحمد فؤاد
 15.عبد العاطى سعيد عبد العاطي
 16.إبراهيم محمد صابر
 17.كريم شعبان عثمان
 18.مصطفى عبد الحى مطاوع
 19.إبراهيم كمال عبد الباسط
 20.أحمد محمد عبد العليم
 21.خليفة مختار منشاوى
 22.أحمد السيد السيد
 23. خالد قمر عبد الحميد
 24.مصطفى محمود عيد
 25.يوسف أسامة محمد
 26.ممدوح أحمد نجيب


 وأسماء المتظاهرين التى أمرت النيابة بحبسهم 4 أيام هم:
 1.محمد عاطف عبد اللطيف
 2.الحسينى فتحى زعزوع
 3.عاصم عبد الحميد عيد
 4.سعيد محمد محمد عبد الفتاح
 5.ديفيد أسامة شوق
 6.محمود محمد صلاح
 7.على عادل محمد حسن
 8.عبد الودود محمد عبد الودود
 9.عبد المنعم منصور محمود
 10.وائل شعبان على مرزوق
 11.عبد الباسط محمد محمود أحمد
 12.خالد ممدوح السيد حسن
 13.أحمد عبد السلام عبد التواب
 14.شريف شفيق السيد
 15.أحمد سعيد عبد الرازق

 بينما أسماء المتظاهرين الذى يتم عرضهما على النيابة صباح اليوم هم:
 1.محمد رضا أحمد
 2.محمد السيد محمد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكدت "ايفا بطرس" المتحدثة باسم مستشفى كنيسة قصر الدوبارة عدم صحة ما أشيع عن اعتداء أو هجوم على المستشفى من قبل المتظاهرين وأن الحريق الذى اندلع كان مصدره أحد المنازل التى تبعد عن الكنيسة بشارعين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*انخفضت الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن فجر اليوم الخميس، بمحيط مسجد عمر مكرم،*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*شدد  الرئيس محمد مرسي على أنه لن يتراجع عن الاعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره مهما  حدث، لأنه ما لا يراه معارضوه في التحرير، كما أن غالبية الشعب المصري يؤيد  قراراته ويقف خلفه. *

* وأوضح مرسي لمجلة "التايم"الأمريكية، أن ما يراه في التحرير من احتشاد  المعارضة رفضا للإعلان الدستوريالذي أصدره مؤخرا ومنح نفسه فيه صلاحيات  مطلقة، هو مجرد تعبير عن الرأي والحرية التي يعيشها المصريونحاليا وقدرتهم  على معارضة الرئيس، وهو من حقهم أن يرفعوا اصواتهم ويعبروا عن أرائهم، لكنه  في الوقت نفسه يرى أشياء لا يراها الآخرون.*

* وقال "استطلاعات الرأي الأخيرة أكدت أن حوالي 90% من المصريين يؤيدون قراراتي ، وقد اتخذت القراراتمن أجل الصالح العام للمواطنين."*

* وحول التشابه بين ما يجري الأن في ميدان التحرير وثورة 25 يناير، أشار مرسي  أن الصورة مختلفة تماما عن25 يناير التي حدثت فيها ثورة ضد النظام السابق،  أما الان فهو مجرد تعبير عن الرأي، وعلى الرغم من الأشياء السيئة والعنف  الذي يحدث الآن إل أنا مثل هذه الاشياء قد تحدث أحيانا، واتهم مرسي النظام  السابق بالوقوف وراء الاحتجاجات التي تجري في التحرير، وقال "هناك بعض  العنف الذي وقع مؤخرا، ويوجد علاقة بين بعض رموز النظام السابق وبين ما  يجري الآن في التحرير ولدى معلومات مؤكدة حول ما يجري."*

* وحول القلق من تطور الأوضاع، حاول مرسي تأكيد تماسكه وعدم قلقه مما يجري،  واضاف "لست قلقا وواثق من أن المصريين سيتجاوزون هذا الموقف، لأننا مازلنا  نتعلم كيف نصبح أحراراً، وكيف نتتناقش ونتحاور".*

* وشدد الرئيس على أنه سيتخذ اجراءات قاسية لإنهاء الموقف الحالي، لأن الموقف  الحالي يفرض معاقبة بعض الأشخاص من أجل إنهاء الاضطرابات والوصول إلى  الاستقرار، والتصويت على الدستور الذي نريد أن ننتهي منه.*


*

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*نفى خالد عبد الحميد عضو الأمانة العامة بحزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، مشاركته فى أى مبادات وساطة تستهدف جلوس الأطراف والقوى السياسية المختلفة على طاولة واحدة بشأن أزمة الإعلان الدستورى الذى ترفضه القوى المدنية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"حماد": مليونية السبت ستكشف مفاجأة عن سبب "الإعلان الدستورى" 

قال الدكتور يسرى حماد، المتحدث باسم حزب النور، إن البعض يتخوف من مليونية السبت القادم، بالرغم من أنها ليست إلا وقفة تأييد لقرارات الرئيس والإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
* 
* قام أحمد مرسي نجل الرئيس بأتهام المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بأنهم تابعين للنظام السابق .*
* وقال من خلال حسابه على الفيس  بوك : كل من فى التحرير فلول وعلى الثوار الحقيقيون التوجه لقصر الرئاسة  .. التحرير اصبح مليء بالفلول .. انصح البرادعي بالابتعاد عن السياسة  ووالدى سيقضى عليهم قريبا .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتهت قوات الأمن المركزى من إقامة جدار عازل ببداية ميدان "سيمون بوليفار"، الممتد من نهاية سور كنيسة قصر الدوبارة إلى مقر اعتصام أسرة الشيخ عبد الرحمن سابقا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*حاتم عزام:أؤيد قرارات الرئيس وعنوان مليونية السبت يمنعنى من المشاركة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*حذر جورج إسحاق وكيل مؤسسى حزب "الدستور" فى مصر من ارتفاع سقف مطالب المتظاهرين المعتصمين بميدان التحرير بقلب القاهرة إذا استمر ما سماه بـ"العناد الرئاسى"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*طلاب المدارس يتسلقون الجدار الخراسانى ويرشقون قوات الأمن بالحجارة

تجمع العشرات من طلاب المدارس صباح اليوم الخميس، بميدان سيمون بوليفار، وصعدوا فوق الجدار الخراسانى الموجود على أول شارع عبد القادر حمزة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"المحافظين" يطالب الإخوان بإعادة النظر فى مظاهرات التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الكرامة: دعوة "الإخوان" للتظاهر بـ"التحرير" تنذر بكارثة

أكد حزب الكرامة، أن دعوة جماعة الإخوان المسلمون والسلفيين، لمليونية يوم السبت المقبل، بميدان التحرير، رغم استمرار اعتصام القوى المدنية المعارضة للإعلان الدستورى الجديد، دعوة للفتنة وسعياً لفض اعتصام الميدان وقمع المعارضة بالعنف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين فى محيط السفارة الأمريكية 

شهد شارع كورنيش النيل، أمام السفارة الأمريكية بمنطقة جاردن سيتى، شللا مروريا تاما، نتيجة إلقاء قوات الأمن قنبلة مسيلة للدموع وسط الشارع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*رئيس المصريين الأحرار: سأكون فى التحرير يوم السبت للدفاع عن حرية مصر

أكد الدكتور أحمد سعيد، رئيس حزب المصريين الأحرار، أنه سينزل إلى ميدان التحرير يوم السبت ليكون مع شباب الحزب وكل الشباب المصريين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل "الجبهة" تطلق مبادرة "الدم واحد" لتغيير مكان مليونية الإخوان 

أطلق طلاب 6 إبريل "الجبهة الديمقراطية" مبادرة "الدم واحد" لحقن دماء شباب الوطن وعدم تقسيمه، إيمانا بأن مصلحة الوطن هى الأولى والأهم*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*حذر  خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين متظاهرى التحرير من عدم  اخلاء الميدان و قال فى كلمة له على تويتر ان لا احد يستطيع منع الاخوان عن  تاييد الرئيس فى ميدان التحرير و قال :لا تراجع عن التظاهر فى ميدان  التحرير*
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اكد  السفير رفاعة الطهطاوى رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية ان الرئيس لا يستطيع منع  انصاره من الاحتشاد فى التحرير لافتا الى ان الرئيس لا يسيطر عليهم وقال  من حق اى فصيل ان يتظاهر فى الميدان لان الميدان ليس حكرا على احد و طالب  السفير المتظاهرين المعتصمين حاليا ان يتركوا الميدان للاخوان*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *حذر  خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين متظاهرى التحرير من عدم  اخلاء الميدان و قال فى كلمة له على تويتر ان لا احد يستطيع منع الاخوان عن  تاييد الرئيس فى ميدان التحرير و قال :لا تراجع عن التظاهر فى ميدان  التحرير*
> ​



*ارهابى مأصل مكانه المعتقل​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*إنذار على يد محضر لمرسى وقنديل والكتاتنى بسبب مليونية السبت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*العريان: السبت سيكون يوم عزل أنصار النظام السابق وأرامل وأيتام مبارك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسرة عمر عبد الرحمن تحمل "الداخلية" مسئولية حرق مقر اعتصامها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشادات كلامية بين متظاهرى التحرير والباعة الجائلين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*وجه الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس حزب «مصر القوية»، التحية للمعارضة الوطنية التى ترفض الاستبداد والديكتاتورية، فى كل ميادين مصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخلاء سبيل المتهمين بمحاولة إحراق مقر الحرية والعدالة بالمنصورة*


----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* "الوطنية للتغيير": مليونية الإخوان "تصرف إجرامى" وستؤدى لصدام دام.*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
** تقدم رمضان عبد الحميد الاقصرى ببلاغ للنائب العام طلعت عبدالله ضد الرئيس  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية يطالب بمحاكمته على الاعلان الدستورى , وعزل  الرئيس من منصبه لانه مسئول جنائيا وسياسيا عما يحدث فى محمد محمود وانقلاب  الرئيس على القانون والدستور بما يعد خيانة عظمى للبلاد ويجب محاكمته.*
* واكد مقدم البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 4392بلاغات النائب العام ان المشكو فى حقه اصدر اعلان دستورى فى 21نوفمبر.*
* وهو عمل مادى غير قانونى قام فيه باغتصاب السلطة بقرارات لها قوة على  القانون وان الا علان الدستورى منعدم من ناحية الوجود اى كانه لم يصدر من  الاساس لمخالفته كل الاعراف الدستورية والقانونية  وكل المواثيق الدولية  التى تقضى بالفصل بين السلطات.*
* واضاف مقدم البلاغ ان القرار هدم لدولة القانون والمؤسسة القضائية ولم يحقق  مصلحة الشهداءولابد من سحب القرار، وطالب فى نهاية البلاغ التحقيق فى  الوقائع المقدمة.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
** تهاني الجبالي*

* قالت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي، نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، إن كل  المواد التي تتعلق بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا في مسودة الدستور الجديد  والتي أقرتها الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور هي محل نظر من قبل الجمعية  العمومية وسيكون للمحكمة موقف جماعي في هذه المواد.*
* وعقبت الجبالي علي المادة الخاصة باختيار الرئيس لأعضاء المحكمة الدستورية  وعددهم 11 عضواً من بينهم رئيس المحكمة وذلك بدلا من 18 عضوا هم أعضاء  المحكمة الآن والتي أقرتها الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور مؤخرا بأن  المحكمة سيكون لها رأي في ذلك سيصدر من قبل أعضائها.*
* وأضافت لـ "الوطن" أن الانتهاء من وضع الدستور خلال ساعات لعرضه علي الرئيس  هو شيء مهين للشعب المصري بالتأكيد لأن دستور دولة بحجم مصر لا يختطف ولا  يوضع في عجالة لكي يتم القفز علي واقع الانقسام الحاد المجتمعي حوله، ولابد  من احترام أن عنوان الدساتير هو بناء التوافق الوطني والاحتشاد الوطني  وليس إحداث فتنة أو فرقة في المجتمع، وإذا كان الأمر بمثل هذه الحدية  الموجودة علي الأرض فلا أقل من أن صانع القرار يرجئ أي حديث عن الدستور  لحين وضع أسس لبناء التوافق حول القضايا المختلف عليها قبل أن يجازف  باستكمال هذا المسار الخطر.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال  جورج إسحاق العضو المؤسس لحزب الدستور وعضو اللجنة العليا لجبهة إنقاذ  مصر، إنه لا تراجع عن إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى بالكامل، ولن نقبل أى تلاعب  من جانب الرئيس مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أو التفاوض حول إبقاء مواد  وإلغاء مواد أخرى.*

* وهدد إسحاق فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع" بتصعيد قوى من جانب جبهة الإنقاذ  الوطنى فى حال تعنت الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين فى تمرير  الإعلان الدستور والدستور بمسودته الحالية، قائلا: الإخوان سيعرضون الدستور  للاستفتاء رغم انسحاب القوى المدنية من الجمعية التأسيسية واعتراضات سائر  القوى الوطنية على مسودة الدستور، وذلك انقلاب على الشرعية وعدم احترام  لباقى القوى السياسية فى مصر.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن التيار الإسلامى العام المكون من 22 ائتلافاً إسلامياً مشاركتهم فى مليونية "الشرعية والشريعة" المؤيدة للإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الوطنية للتغيير": مليونية الإخوان "تصرف إجرامى" وستؤدى لصدام دام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*نشطاء يحاولون وقف الاشتباكات بين الأمن وطلاب المدارس على كورنيش النيل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة والسكان عن ارتفاع أعداد المصابين فى مليونية الثلاثاء الماضى وحتى الآن إلى 315 مصابا فقط، خرجوا جميعا من المستشفيات باستثناء 51 مصابا فقط مازالوا يتلقون العلاج،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*ممدوح حمزة يطالب المعتصمين بالتمركز حول مداخل التحرير لحمايته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*توقف المرور بطريق كورنيش النيل بعد تجدد اشتباكات المتظاهرين والأمن
أدت الاشتباكات الدائرة حاليا بين قوات الأمن المركزى والمتظاهرين بشارع كورنيش النيل بمنطقة جاردن سيتى إلى توقف مرور السيارات بشارع كورنيش النيل، باتجاه منطقة المعادى وحلوان،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. اجتماع للقوى الإسلامية لتحديد مكان مليونية "الشرعية والشريعة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*خبير عسكرى: الجيش لن ينزل إلى الشارع إلا لتأمين المنشآت الحيوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*ننشر خريطة مسيرات القوى السياسية والثورية لمليونية "إسقاط الدستورى"*


*أعلنت القوى السياسية والثورية عن تنظيم مسيرات حاشدة غداً الجمعة، لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، ضمن فعاليات مليونية الغد لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، وأيضا التظاهر بالمحافظات لنفس الغرض، مؤكدين أنهم لن يتركوا الميدان بأى ثمن.

 وأعلنت القوى السياسية والثورية عن إطلاق مسيرة من جامع "رابعة العدوية" بمدينة نصر عبر شارع رمسيس، حيث تلتقى مع مسيرة "مسجد الفتح" وصولا للتحرير، ومسيرة أخرى من ميدان شبرا تنطلق للتحرير، ومن مسجد البوهى بإمبابة تلتقى بمسيرة مسجد مصطفى محمود، ومسيرة أخرى من المعادى من أمام مسجد الفتح بشارع 9، ومسيرة من "السيدة زينب"، وأخرى من مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة متوجهة إلى ميدان التحرير.

 كما أعلنت القوى السياسية والثورية عن مظاهرات فى المحافظات منها "الإسكندرية والسويس وبورسعيد وكافة الميادين بمحافظات مصر".

 والقوى السياسية الداعية لمسيرات إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى هى: حزب الدستور، والتيار الشعبى المصرى، حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، وحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، حزب المصريين الأحرار، حزب مصر الحرية، الجبهة القومية للعدالة والديمقراطية، الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، ائتلاف ثورة اللوتس، حركة المصر الحرة، والجبهة الحرة لتغيير السلمى، حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، حركة شباب 6 لإبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"6 إبريل": نشارك فى مليونية "حلم الشهيد" لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الأمن يكثف انتشاره أمام "الاتحادية" تحسباً لاندلاع مظاهرات
 الخميس، 29 نوفمبر 2012 - 14:33

كثفت قوات الشرطة من تواجدها الأمنى ظهر اليوم الخميس أمام قصر الاتحادية بـ9 سيارات أمن مركزى، تم انتشارها بواقع 6 سيارات بجانب مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز أمام البوابة 4، و3 سيارات أمام البوابة 3 الخاصة بديوان المظالم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*عادت حركة المرور جزئيا ظهر اليوم الخميس بشارع كورنيش النيل، بمنطقة جاردن سيتى، عقب نجاح عدد من المتظاهرين الشباب فى تبنى مبادرة لوقف الاشتباكات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يسجل حوارا تلفيزيونيا يذاع مساءً للتعليق على الأحداث الأخيرة

علم "اليوم السابع" أن الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية سيخاطب الأمة مساء اليوم خلال حوار تليفزيونى مسجل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قنديل يؤكد ثقته فى رجال الشرطة ويطالبهم بضبط مثيرى الشغب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"بديع": بعض المعارضين باعوا ضمائرهم.. والإعلام المغرض "ضللهم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"عاشور" يحمل الرئيس والحكومة مسئولية حماية المتظاهرين بـ"التحرير"

أكد سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، رئيس اتحاد المحامين العرب، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى وحكومته يتحملون مسئوليه تأمين المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير ومنع الإخوان المسلمين من التحرش بهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الصحة" تستعد لـ"المليونيتين" بـ50 سيارة إسعاف
أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أنه تم وضع خطة طوارئ استعدادا للمليونيتين المزمع تنظيمهما يومى الجمعة والسبت المقبلين بميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل ترفض سياسات الإخوان وتؤكد: مليونية السبت دعوة لحرب أهلية

أكدت حركة شباب 6 إبريل على رفضها أسلوب التعنت والتكبر التى تنتهجه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*فشل  اجتماع البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  مع السفير محمد رفاعه الطهطاوي رئيس  ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية، الذي عقد ظهر  اليوم، بحضور الأنبا بولا أسقف طنطا،  والمنسحب من اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع  الدستور، في التوافق لعودة ممثلي  الكنائس مرة أخرى لعضوية التأسيسية في  إطار سعي مؤسسة الرئاسة بالالتقاء  بالمنسحبين من التأسيسية. وقال السفير  رفاعه الطهطاوي، عقب الاجتماع:  "استمعت إلى نصائح حكيمة من قداسة البابا،  وتناولنا كل ما يتعلق بمصلحة  الوطن، وأن قرار الكنيسية بالانسحاب هو قرار  نحترمه ونقدره سواء اتفقنا معه  أو اختلفنا"، مؤكدًا أن الكنيسة لها رأي  يُقدر وتعبر عن وجهه نظر لها  قيمتها. وأضاف أنه تناول خلال اللقاء مع  البابا تواضروس الثاني، الخطوط  العريضة التي تتعلق بأمن مصر والابتعاد عن  العنف والعمل من أجل استقرار  الأوضاع وتحقيق التنمية. وتعليقًا على ما  قاله ياسر برهامي، نائب رئيس  الدعوة السلفية، حول حذف المادة الثالثة من  الدستور كنوع من العقاب للكنيسة  على انسحابها من التأسيسية، قال الطهطاوي:  إنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يعاقب أي  من المصريين، مؤكدًا أن حقوق الأقباط ليست  هبة من أحد وهي حقوق أصيلة لا  يستطيع أحد أن يمسها. وكشف الطهطاوي، عن أن  الرئيس مرسي كلفه بأن يكون حلقه  تواصل وتأكيد علي رسالة المؤدة والمحبة  التي تقدرها الرئاسة للكنيسة، فيما  رفض الأنبا بولا، التعليق على ما دار  باللقاء، مؤكدًا أنه ليس للكنيسة  ممثلين عنها بالجمعية التأسيسية، بشكلها  الحالي، ردًا على ما ذكره المهندس  محمد الصاوي، المتحدث الرسمي للجمعية  التأسيسية، من كونه ممثل الكنيسة في  غيابها.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مش فاهمه انا ايه الاستفزاز ده 
يعنى ايه محمد الصاوى بيمثل الكنيسه 
على اساس يعنى أنه مسلم ارثوذكس ولا ايه !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد على: على جثتنا فض ميدان التحرير وسنعتصم حتى تحقيق الأهداف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان ومعارضين لقرارات "مرسى" بجامعة الإسكندرية
هتافات "دومة" ضد الرئيس فى ندوة بـ"آداب" تسببت فى إشعال الأزمة..
اشتبك العشرات من طلاب جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بجامعة الإسكندرية، مع عدد من الطلاب المعارضين للجماعة، والرافضين للإعلان الدستورى الأخير، عصر اليوم الخميس.

 اندلعت الاشتباكات، بعدما هتف الناشط الشاب، أحمد دومة : "يسقط يسقط محمد مرسى"، خلال مشاركته فى ندوة نظمتها أسرة "صوت الميدان"، فى كلية آداب جامعة الإسكندرية، الأمر الذى قابله غالبية الحضور بترديد الهتاف، مما استفز طلاب منتمين لجماعة الإخوان.

 وحاول طلاب الجماعة، التعدى على المنصة التى كان يعتليها دومة وخالد على المرشح السابق للرئاسة، إلا أن طلاب أسرة "صوت الميدان" تصدوا لهم، ليصاب اثنان من أعضاء الأسرة خلال الاشتباكات.

 وبعد محاولات التهدئة، طالب مصطفى السيد، المتحدث باسم أسرة صوت الميدان، ترشيح اسم من رموز قيادات الإخوان المسلمين ، المؤيدة للإعلان الدستورى واستضافته لعرض وجهة النظر الأخرى.*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش فاهمه انا ايه الاستفزاز ده
> يعنى ايه محمد الصاوى بيمثل الكنيسه
> على اساس يعنى أنه مسلم ارثوذكس ولا ايه !!*


*
** أكد الأنبا  بولا ممثل الكنيسة المنسحب من الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور أن الكنيسة لم  تفوض أحدا للتصويت بدلا من أعضائها على الدستور على الإطلاق.*

* وقال الأنبا بولا اليوم الخميس - حول تصريح الدكتور محمد الصاوى المتحدث  باسم الجمعية التأسيسية أنه ممثل الكنيسة- لا أعتقد إطلاقا أن يصدر مثل هذا  الأمر عنه، وأخشى أن يكون منسوبا له بالخطأ.*

* وحول دعوة المستشار حسام الغريانى رئيس الجمعية أمس للمنسحبين بالعودة،  تساءل الأنبا بولا لماذا نعود وكيف نصوت على مواد لم نناقشها، ونحن ناقشنا  14 مادة فقط فى الباب الأول، وبسبب أسلوب المناقشة أحجمنا عن الحضور، فكيف  أصوت على ما لم أشارك فى مناقشته.*

* وأضاف فى تصريح صحفى اليوم نحن نعلم مسبقا نتيجة التصويت بسبب التشكيل غير المتوازن للجمعية، فالنتيجة محسومة سواء ذهبنا أم لم نذهب.*

* وجدد تأكيده أنه لا عودة للجمعية رغم أنه كانت هناك محاولات لكى نلتقى مع  أعضاء الجمعية، ونتفاوض بخصوص المواد الخلافية، لكن الأحداث المتلاحقة لم  تمكنا من ذلك ليس تقصيرا منا، ولا من الجمعية، ثم حدث ما حدث يوم الجمعة  الماضى، وبعدها نقل الحوار إلى مشيخة الأزهر، وشقه الإعلان الدستورى وظروفى  الصحية.*

* وأوضح الأنبا بولا أن الأحداث لم تمكنا من إتمام حوار كنا نتمنى إتمامه،  وطالما لم نتمكن منه، خاصة وأنه متعلق بالمواد الخلافية فكيف نذهب.*

* وحول ما تردد أن الكنيسة وقعت على العديد من المواد التوافقية، ومنها  المادة 220، قال الأنبا بولا إن هناك فرقا كبيرا بين أن شخصا مسيحيا تضمه  الجمعية وقع دون الرجوع للكنيسة ورئيس وفدها وبين الكنيسة نفسها إذا  فتوقيعه شخصى.*

* وأوضح أن هذا الشخص لم يرجع للكنيسة للتشاور معها فيما تريد التوقيع عليه، وهى هنا غير مسئولة عما وقع هو عليه.*

* وكشف الأنبا بولا أن الجمعية طيلة ستة أشهر تدرس مواد الدستور، ورغم ذلك لم  يعرض على الجمعية سوى الباب الأول والثانى، وباقى أعمال اللجان النوعية لم  تعرض علينا، وقيل إنها عرضت فى غرف مغلقة اسمها غرف التوافق.*

* وتساءل كيف أستطيع أن أدرس الباب فى يوم واحد، وفى المساء يطرح للحوار، ثم  للتصويت، وليس إبداء الرأى.. وقال إنه حتى مدة الشهرين الزيادة على عمل  الجمعية التى منحها لها الإعلان الدستورى، وكانت متنفسا لكى نعمل بهدوء، لم  يعمل بها، وفوجئنا أن الأمر يسير بسرعة لأسباب أخرى عكس المتوقع، وهذا أمر  لم يشجع المنسحبين أو المعترضين على العودة.*

* وأكد الأنبا بولا أن السرعة غير العادية فى مناقشة الدستور، كانت أهم  الأسباب لدى أى منسحب أو مجمد عضويته أو معترض، مشيرا إلى أن الدراسة كلها  كانت فى اللجان النوعية، ولم تعرض على الجمعية. *

* من جانبه قال الدكتور إيهاب رمزى عضو لجنة صياغة بيان انسحاب الكنيسة من  الجمعية فى تصريحات مماثلة، أن الكنيسة لم تفوض أحدا للحديث باسمها، ولم  تترك لها مندوبا بالجمعية يقوم بأعمالها وإلا ما كانت انسحبت.*

* وأكد أن الدستور تم "سلقه"، وهناك من يحاول أن يعطى لهذا العمل شرعية  بمحاولة إرضاء الجميع، رغم أنه قاصر على تيار معين، ولم تشارك فيه تيارات  الشعب المختلفة، وقال إن الجمعية التأسيسية أصبحت تحتاج إلى شرعية من  الشارع والشعب، وهذه الشرعية تفتقدها. *

* وشدد رمزى على أن الكنيسة انسحبت بلا رجعة، لأنها لم تجد أملا فى إنتاج  دستور يتوافق عليه الشعب، بل على العكس رأت أن الدستور سيكون سببا لصدام،  وقد يكون سببا لانهيار الدولة وتقسيم المجتمع، لأنه لم يحافظ على التعددية  التى تميز بها الشعب المصرى، وكان وبالا على مصر وعلى شعبها.*

* وأضاف أن الكنيسة رأت ألا تشارك فى هذه الجريمة التى ترتكب فى حق الشعب  المصرى، وكل محاولة لإسباغ الشرعية على أعمال الجمعية والدستور هى محاولة  فاشلة.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*رفض  المجمع الأعلى للكنيسة الإنجيلية المشيخية بسنودس النيل الإنجيلى، الإعلان  الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى وطالبته بتجميده.*

* وأضاف المجمع فى بيان له ظهر اليوم الخميس، حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة  منه، أن الكنيسة من منطلق فكرها اللاهوتى الذى يقف مع الحرية والمساواة  واحترام حقوق الإنسان، ومن منطلق مبادئها التى تناصر الديمقراطية والمساءلة  وتداول السلطة والفصل بين السلطات، فإنها ترى أن الإعلان الدستورى، الذى  أصدره السيد الرئيس يتعارض مع كل المبادئ السياسية، ويدفع فى اتجاه الشقاق  بين أبناء الوطن، والتى بدت ملامحه فى الأفق.*

* وناشد المجمع، الرئيس، من منطلق مسئوليته ووطنيته، تجميد هذا الإعلان  الدستوري، وتبنى حوار وطنى يضم كل أطياف المجتمع، للتوافق حول القضايا  المصرية، ونتطلع إلى مبادرة سريعة من سيادته لرأب الصدع وتوحيد الصف.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*تلقى  اليوم الخميس النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله بلاغاً من  منظمة اتحاد المحامين يتهم كل من د. محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، والمهندس خيرت الشاطر، ود. عصام العريان، ونادر بكار  المتحدث الرسمى باسم حزب النور، والداعية الإسلامى الشيخ صفوت حجازى،  بالتحريض على اقتحام ميدان التحرير والتخطيط لسحق المعتصمين داخل الميدان  لإسقاط النظام.*

* ذكر البلاغ حمل الذى رقم 4393 لسنة 2012 بلاغات النائب العام أن كل من  الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، و المهندس خيرت  الشاطر، والدكتور عصام العريان، ونادر بكار ،وصفوت حجازى، أفصحوا عن نيتهم  بالتوجه إلى ميدان التحرير وتحريض أنصارهم ليشتبكوا مع المعتصمين بالميدان  لرفض حكم الإخوان وإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى.* 

* وأوضحت المنظمة فى بلاغها أن الشعب بات لا يطيق حكم الإخوان المسلمين،  ويطالب الآن بإسقاط النظام بشكل سلمى وهو أمر مشروع ويكفله القانون  والدستور والمواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، وطالبت المنظمة من النائب العام  سرعة استدعاء المشكو فى حقهم واتخاذ اللازم قانوناً ضدهم لدرأ مصائب  وكوارث وحماية المتظاهرين من ميليشيات الإخوان.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال كامل صالح عضو المجلس الملى وممثل  الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية  فى لقاء لم الشمل الذى دعا إليه الأزهر فى تصريحات  خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"،  إن موقف الكنيسة من الانسحاب تم إعلانه ولا يوجد  جديد فى موقف انسحابها من  التأسيسية، مضيفا أنه تم طرح ملاحظات الكنيسة فى  العديد من الاجتماعات  واللقاءات منها اللقاء الأخير الذى دعا إليه  الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ  الأزهر.*

* وأكد صالح أنه لا يوجد ممثلون بالكنيسة فى التأسيسية ولم يتم تفويض أحد للحديث باسمها داخل التأسيسية.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*علمت  "الوطن" من مصادر خاصة بالرئاسة أن الكلمة التي سيلقيها الدكتور محمد  مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، في العاشرة مساء عبارة عن تفسير لما جاء بالإعلان  الدستوري، وأنه لا تراجع عن قرار الرئيس. *
* وأكدت المصادر أن الكلمة تأتي لتقريب وجهات النظر وبيان أهمية إعلاء مصلحة الوطن على أي مصلحة أخرى. *
* وعلمت "الوطن"  من مصدر إعلامي أن التليفزيون المصري أرسل لمعظم القنوات الفضائية الخاصة  لشراء حق البث لكلمة الرئيس بسعر ثلاثة آلاف دولار، لكن دون جدوى.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*




*

* أكد الأب رفيق  جريش المتحدث الإعلامي باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أن ممثلي الكنيسة لن  يشاركوا في التصويت علي المسودة النهائية للدستور مؤكداً أن ما قيل حول  إنابة محمد الصاوي للتصويت باسم الكنيسة كلام عار من الصحة ولم يطلب منه  أحد القيام بذلك.*

* وأضاف أن كل كنيسة لها شخصيتها موضحا أنه حينما يتم طرح الدستور للاستفتاء  الشعبي سنصوت بـ"لا" لأنه لا يعبر عن الشعب المصري كله مؤكدا أن موقف  انسحاب الكنائس من التأسيسية موقف وطني سيسجله التاريخ.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* "الأبنودي"ساخرًا: "أخبار ضغطك إيه وإنت بتشوف التصويت على الدستور"*
*   كتب "عبد الرحمن الأبنودي" تعليقًا ساخرًا على حسابه على "تويتر" تعليقا  على ما يحدث الآن في الجمعية التأسيسية للتصويت على الدستور الجديد قائلا:  "شخص واحد يقوم بالاعتراض ثم يقتنع ويجلس.. والرئيس يعطي المنح والهدايا  للشعب.. غير الزيت والسكر طبعا، أخبار ضغط دمك إزاى وإنت بتشوف المهزلة  دي؟".*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
**



*​


----------



## DODY2010 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

اجــــــــــل وهـــــــــاااااام جــــــــــداً
إلى شعب مصر - إلى المواطنون الأحرار 
إلى القوات المسلحة المصرية وجهاز المخابرات الحربية و جهاز الشرطة

أيها المصريون - يا من قهرتم أعتى وأقوى الغزاة والمحتلين على مر العصور
أقولها لكــــم بكل أسى وحزن ::: إن ما تمــر به مصـــــــر الآن من إنتهاكات 
للقوانين والدستور ، وما تشهدة الساحة المصرية من صراعات تكاد تعصـف
بالوطن وابناءه وشعبه ، وإنفـراد فصيل بعينة لصياغة الدستور بشكلٍ مريب
وما رأينـــاه من إزهاق القوانيـن والتشـــريعات من السيد / محمد مرســي 
وما أقدم عليه من قرارات جميعها مخالفـــــاً للدستور والقانون ....... سوف
يؤدي إلى تغيير ماهية وتاريخ وأمن مصركم ومصرنا الحبيبــــــــــة - إن مصر تُغتصب - إن مصر تُغتصب - إن مصر تُغتصب

لم يعُد هناك متسع من الوقت ، فأمامكم (24 ساعة) مصر في حاجة إليكم ::: مصر في حاجة إليكم::: مصر في حاجة إليكم ::: مصر في حاجة إليكم ::: مصر في حاجة إليكم ::: مصر في حاجة إليكم

إن مصر تنهار - فأغيثوها وأغيثوا شعبها - إن مصر تنهار - فأغيثوها وأغيثوا شعبها - إن مصر تنهار - فأغيثوها وأغيثوا شعبها


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد قضاة مصر، أنهم أكبر من التهديدات  وعمليات  الترويع السافرة،  التي يتعرضون لها من جانب بعض قيادات وزارة  العدل،  والنيابة العامة بهدف  إثنائهم عن المضي قدما في تنفيذ ما اتخذته  جمعياتهم  العمومية من قرارات  بتعليق العمل؛ احتجاجا على ما يسمى بالإعلان  الدستوري  الذي يقوض دعائم  استقلالهم وعزل أحد رموزهم، وهو المستشار  الدكتور عبد  المجيد محمود النائب  العام. *
* جاء ذلك في بيان لقضاة مصر أعلنه المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس  نادي  القضاة،  وقال: "إن بعض الأشخاص يبيعون وطنهم وقضاتهم بثمن بخس،  ويصرون على  تفتيت  وحدة القضاء وعدم الانتصار، لقيمه وثوابته واستقلاله،  مؤثرين مصالح  شخصية  لا وزن لها على مصلحة الوطن والشعب والقضاء".*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*سكاى نيوز عربية: جماعة الإخوان المسلمون تقرر نقل مليونية السبت من التحرير إلى مكان آخر يحدد لاحقا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى، إن الإخوان يحاولون الآن ممارسة لعبة تقسيم ميدان التحرير إلى ثوار وفلول،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة "مصر القوية" لـ"الاتحادية" لتنفيذ مبادرة حل الأزمة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سكاى نيوز عربية: جماعة الإخوان المسلمون تقرر نقل مليونية السبت من التحرير إلى مكان آخر يحدد لاحقا*



*تم نفى الخبر على قناة النها

قناة النهار : عدم نقل مليونية الإخوان إلى مكان آخر ..
 قناة الجزيرة : نقل مليونية الإخوان إلى مكان آخر لم يحدد بعد .
 قناة 25 الإخوانية : نقل مليونية الإخوان إلى مكان آخر لم يحدد بعد . 
ر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"مصر 25": نقل مليونية الإخوان إلى مكان آخر غير ميدان التحرير

قالت قناة مصر 25، التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنه وفقاً لمصادر، قد تقرر نقل مقر المليونية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"مصر 25": نقل مليونية الإخوان إلى مكان آخر غير ميدان التحرير
> 
> قالت قناة مصر 25، التابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إنه وفقاً لمصادر، قد تقرر نقل مقر المليونية*



* هتبقي في جامعه القاهره 
وانا ولله الحمد نازل الجامعه يوم السبت علشان امتحاني بعد 20 يوم 
بسم الله توكلنا علي الله هتحشوني يا جدعان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

[COLOR=black !important]




​
​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*



    وصول مسيرة "مصر القوية" لـ"الاتحادية" اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستورى


    وصل العشرات من حزب مصر القوية مساء اليوم أمام قصر الاتحادية للمطالبة  بتعديل بعض مواد الإعلان الدستورى، ورفضهم تعيين النائب طلعت إبراهيم وأنه  يجب تعيينه من قبل القضاء.


    اليوم السابع ​**​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هتبقي في جامعه القاهره
> وانا ولله الحمد نازل الجامعه يوم السبت علشان امتحاني بعد 20 يوم
> بسم الله توكلنا علي الله هتحشوني يا جدعان
> *​



و مين ح يعمل هل تعلم أن ؟؟؟:smile01

بلاش تروح 

يعنى ح تجيب الديب من ديله يا خى :bud:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> و مين ح يعمل هل تعلم أن ؟؟؟:smile01
> 
> بلاش تروح
> 
> يعنى ح تجيب الديب من ديله يا خى :bud:



* لا هجيب ورق ازاكر فيه :t39:
*​


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هتبقي في جامعه القاهره
> وانا ولله الحمد نازل الجامعه يوم السبت علشان امتحاني بعد 20 يوم
> بسم الله توكلنا علي الله هتحشوني يا جدعان
> *​


الى جنة الخلد عياد ههههه


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * هتبقي في جامعه القاهره
> وانا ولله الحمد نازل الجامعه يوم السبت علشان امتحاني بعد 20 يوم
> بسم الله توكلنا علي الله هتحشوني يا جدعان
> *​



اكيد الامتحانات هتتأجل 

اسأل قبل ما تروح
​


----------



## grges monir (29 نوفمبر 2012)

انا سمعت خطبة الضهر النهاردة فىجامع
الراجل بيقول اية بقى
ايها المؤمنون انصروا شرع اللة  ودينة
قلبوها كالعادة وخلوها كفار ومؤمنين ههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> الى جنة الخلد عياد ههههه



*وصيتك العيال 
اقصد مواضيعي هههههه
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*"منصة التحرير" تدعو لمليونية "عدم السماح للإخوان بدخول الميدان"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*بكار: "النور" ضغط على الإخوان لتغيير مكان المليونية من التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> اكيد الامتحانات هتتأجل
> 
> اسأل قبل ما تروح
> ​




* يا ريت تتاجل 
انا افتوجئت اصلا بالميعاد المفروض يكون اول يناير 
*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
** قال الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام   لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، إنه «كعادة فلول وبقايا النظام السابق يجهضون كل   إنجاز يحققه  الشعب في طريق التحول الديمقراطي»، مضيفًا: «وظهر هذا  جليًّا  بدءًا من حلِّ  البرلمان المنتخب بانتخابات حرة نزيهة شارك فيها 30  مليون  مصري، ومرورًا  بمحاولات تعويق عمل الجمعية التأسيسية لإعداد  الدستور  المشكَّلة، بناءً على  استفتاء الشعب».*
* وأضاف «بديع»، فيصفحته على «فيس بوك»،  مساء الخميس: «كذلك   التهديد بحل مجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية المنتخبة،  بما يؤدي إلى هدم   كل المؤسسات التشريعية المنتخبة، وتعطيل إنجاز الدستور  وإيقاف مسيرة   التحول الديمقراطي المنشود لمصرنا الجديدة بعد ثورتها  المجيدة».*
* كانت الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، قد بدأت، التصويت النهائي على الدستور الجديد، الخميس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*ابو اسماعيل: تواصلت مع مكتب الارشاد والقوى الإسلامية لإلغاء مليونية الشرعية والشريعة

*​*



ابو اسماعيل​*​*- صلاح لبن
نشر: 29/11/2012 6:30 م – تحديث 29/11/2012 6:49 م* *
فجر  الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل مفاجأة غير متوقعة حيث اعلن رفضه النزول الى  الشارع في مليونيات لتأييد الرئيس في الوقت الحالي وعقد تشاورات ولقاءات  بممثلي القوى الاسلامية يطلب منهم التراجع عن موقفهم وعدم النزول الى ميدان  التحرير واوضح لاعضاء مكتب الارشاد والدعوة السلفية واشار عليهم بعدم  النزول الى ميدان التحرير لعدم حدوث ازمات، وبعد هذه المناقشات تواصل مع  افراد حملته للاجتماع مساء اليوم لمناقشة الوضع والخروج بقرارات حاسمة  للجماهير.
ابو اسماعيل المرشح الرئاسي السابق  اكد في تصريحات خاصة لـ«التحرير» انه قام بالتواصل مع مكتب الإرشاد وممثلي  القوى الإسلامية التي اعلنت مشاركتها في مليونية الشرعية والشريعة واشار  عليهم بالرجوع عن موقفهم والغاء المليونية او تأجيلها لافتا الى انه ابدى  لهم رفضه التام النزول الى الشارع والحشد لمليونية في مثل هذه الظروف كاشفا  عن انه نصحهم بأنه في حال اصرارهم على المشاركة في مليونية لتأييد الرئيس  ان يتم اختيار مكان اخر غير ميدان التحرير من اجل عدم حدوث اية ازمات خاصة  بعد ان اعلنت عدد من القوى السياسية مشاركتهم في مليونية الجمعة ما قد يؤدي  الى انقسام داخل الميدان يوم السبت وحدوث اشتباكات مشيرا الى ان الوقت  الحالي لا ينبغي فيه نزول فئة معينة للتأييد الرئيس مشيرا الى ان يتوسط من  اجل الخروج من الازمة.
ابو اسماعيل اكد رفضه للدستور مطالبا جميع طوائف الشعب بعدم الموافقة عليه مشيرا الى ان هناك محاولة لاخراج الدستور بصورة مشوهة.




التحرير
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*العريان: نقلنا المليونية استجابة للكثيرين وحرصاً على تجنب الاحتكاكات

قال د.عصام العريان، إنه تم اﻻتفاق بين القوى اﻹسلامية المنظمة لمليونية السبت القادم، على نقلها إلى ميدان نهضة مصر أمام جامعة القاهرة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بشارع كورنيش النيل بين قوات الأمن وعدد من المتظاهرين، فتم إغلاق طريق الكورنيش أمام سير السيارات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قررت نيابة عابدين برئاسة المستشار محمد العشماوى، وبإشراف المستشار عمرو فوزى المحامى العام لنيابات وسط القاهرة بحبس 10 متهمين 4 أيام على ذمة التحقيقات،*


----------



## بايبل333 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخ عياد لو لقيت الحبيب معاك فى جهنم وصية منى ليك عايزك تذبحة هناك كل شوية وخلى بالك من القمل انة يفسد الذبح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى اجتماعا تنسيقيا موسعا، بحضور كافة رموز القوى الوطنية غدا، الجمعة، فى تمام الساعة السابعة،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *اخ عياد لو لقيت الحبيب معاك فى جهنم وصية منى ليك عايزك تذبحة هناك كل شوية وخلى بالك من القمل انة يفسد الذبح*


* معايا في جهنم !!!*
*ومين الحبيب ده ؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى، رئيس حزب الدستور، "لو نزل الجيش سيكون هناك تخوف من عدم العودة مرة أخرى إلى ثكناته، ولابد أن يبدأ الحوار أمس قبل اليوم، والناس "هتصفق" للجيش إذا نزل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*يبذل بعض المتظاهرين والمعتصمين بميدان التحرير، محاولات لوقف الاشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى وعدد من المتظاهرين بشارع كورنيش النيل،*


----------



## BITAR (29 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * معايا في جهنم !!!*
> *ومين الحبيب ده ؟*​


* فى حد ميعرفش حمادة* *!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
**  اكد حزب التيار المصري ان قرارالجمعية العمومية لمحاكم النقض والاستئناف   ومجلس الدولة بتعليق العمل في المحاكم إنذار خطيرا للرئيس أن يتراجع عن   قراره مشيرا الى ان تمسكه بالقرارسيدفع المتظاهرين لرفع سقف المطالب برحيله   هو شخصيا وهو ما لا نأمله.*

* وتابع الحزب في بيان له اليوم ان الابتزاز الذي يقوم به الحزب الحاكم " الحرية   والعدالة"  والذي يتمثل في تجاهل الاعتراضات المتصاعدة والانسحابات   المتزايدة ليسلقوا  للمصريين مسخا يحاولون تشبيهه بالدساتير ويحاولون -   بتصويتهم اليوم على  هذا المسخ - وضعنا بين اختيارين إما القبول باستبداد   الإعلان الدستوري أو القبول بالمسخ الدستوري ونحن ببساطة نعلن أننا غير   قابلين للابتزاز ونرفض كلا التجاوزين.*

* وطالب  الحزب الغاء الإعلان الدستوري  عدا المادة 1   والمادة 3 على أن يكون اختيار النائب العام من صلاحيات مجلس  القضاء  الأعلى  وإعلان جدول واضح لتطهير وإعادة هيكلة الداخلية وإلزامها  الفوري  بالتوقف  عن إراقة دماء المصريين ووقف أعمال اللجنة التأسيسية واعادة  تشكيلها.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*كشفت  مصادر  مطلعة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن مكتب إرشاد الجماعة سيعقد  اجتماعاً  مشتركاً مع المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع  السياسية للجماعة،  لبحث تنظيم المليونية التى دعت لها الجماعة يوم السبت  القادم، تأييداً  لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*

* وأكد المهندس عمرو زكى، عضو المكتب التنفيذى للحرية والعدالة، أن الجماعة استقرت بشكل نهائى على تنظيم المليونية.*

* وأكد زكى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن مكتب الإرشاد والمكتب التنفيذى للحرية   والعدالة فى حالة انعقاد دائم لبحث ترتيبات مليونية السبت القادم، موضحاً   أن الجماعة ستنظم عدة مسيرات غداً عقب صلاة الجمعة تأييداً للإعلان   الدستورى الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن  محمد أبو  حامد النائب السابق بمجلس الشعب المُحل، أنه من المقرر غدا أن  تتحرك مسيرة  حزب "حياة المصريين" عقب صلاة الجمعة من دوران شبرا لحماية  الدولة والثورة. *
* وكتب أبوحامد عبر  حسابه الخاص  على موقع "تويتر"، "تتحرك مسيرة حزب حياة المصريين ومبادرة  "كن فاعلا" من  دوران شبرا، غدا عقب صلاة الجمعة، شارك معنا لحماية الدولة  والدستور  والثورة". *
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلنت اللجنة السياسية لجبهة الإنقاذ  الوطني عقب  اجتماعها  المغلق مساء اليوم، والذي حصره حمدين صباحي وعمرو  موسي وعدد من  رموز القوي  السياسية عم مشاركة جميع القوى السياسية في  مليونيه حق الشهداء  اليوم،  والاعتصام بالميدان والتواجد به حتى مساء  السبت مع تنظيم مليونية  أيضا. *
* وقررت اللجنة رفض الحوار مع الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس   الجمهورية  وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين لحين الغاء الإعلان الدستوري كاملا دون   الموافقة  على أي مادة منه، والغاء الاستفتاء على الدستور واعادة تشكيل   الجمعية  التأسيسية مرة اخري . *
* وقال احمد البرعي نائب رئيس حزب الدستور قررنا المشاركة في   مليونيه  غدا وبعد غدا والمبيت بالميدان وعدم ترك الميدان للإخوان أو   السلفيين *
* وقال نائب الدستور ان جميع الاحزاب المدنية قررت الخروج في   مسيرات  حاشدة غدا، وصولا للتحرير لقيادة مليونيه حق الشهداء ومن ثم   الاعتصام  والمبيت حتى يوم السبت حيث التنظيم لمليونيه أخري. *
* وقال حسين عبد الغنى المتحدث الرسمي باسم الجبهة ان مرسي   سيكون  مسئولا عن أي كوارث أو مخاطر نتيجة وقوع أي اشتباكات السبت المقبل   بين  الثوار والقوي المدنية وبين الاخوان والسلفيين مؤكدا ان دعوة الإخوان    لمليونيه السبت تحرشا واعتداء على المتظاهرين .*
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الرئيس محمد مرسي، أن المؤيدين  والمعارضين لهم  منه نفس  التقدير، وقال أنه مسؤول بعد الانتخابات أن يحافظ  على مصر، بكل  سلطاتها،  والمحافظة على الوطن من أي كيد. وأضاف، "حين يصبح  عندي معلومات،  ولكي يحاسب  من ورد عنهم معلومات، يجب أن يكون هناك أدلة  ووثائق لمحاسبتهم  قانونيا".  *
* وقال مرسي، "هذه المعلومات لم ترد من تجسس على أحد، فلكل   مصري الحق  في الحفاظ على حريتهم وخصوصيتهم، لكن الأدلة متوفرة لبعض الناس،   وللرئيس  تكون متوفرة بشكل أكبر. وحين أتحدث عن أعداء مصر، لا أقصد   المصريين، فلكل  ثورة أعداء كثيرين".  *
* وأضاف، "بالتالي، فحين يصبح لدي معلومات، وأستشعر خطر على   الوطن،  فعلي واجب، وهو إجراء عملية جراحية دقيقة جدا، للحفاظ على استمرار   الحياة  الطبيعية، وألا يحدث ضرر لحياة المواطن البسيط.  *
* وقال، "المعلومات أحيانا تكون دالة لمتخذ القرار على أن يسير في اتجاه معين، لا عدوان على أحد دون دليل، أو اتهامات بغير أدلة".  *​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* 




*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*ذكرت شبكة "سى بى إس" الإخبارية الأمريكية الليلة، أن الاشتباكات بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين فى ميدان سيمون بوليفار أدت إلى إغلاق السفارة الأمريكية بالقاهرة.*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*  	   	 انصرف المعتصمون المتابعين لحوار الرئيس محمد مرسي عبر شاشة العرض بميدان   التحرير، والذي يذاع عبر التلفاز الآن.  	   	   	وقد رفض المعتصمون الحوار  منذ بدايته، وظلوا يهتفون ضد الرئيس وجماعة  الإخوان ومرشدها العام، مما  أحدث حالة من الهرج والمرج أمام شاشة العرض.  	   	   	كما قام عدد من  المشاهدين للحوار برفع حذاؤه في وجه الرئيس وشاشة العرض،  وهذا ما جعل  القائمين على شاشة العرض من أعضاء حزب الدستور يفصلون شاشة  العرض والتيار  الكهربي عنها وإنهاء الحوار، وانصراف بعض المشاهدين إلى  المقاهي والشوارع  المحيطة لمتابعة الحوار في مكان آخر.*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمد مرسي           *
* قال الرئيس محمد مرسي، أن لو كان صندوق النقد  الدولي مضرا  بالمواطن  البسيط، لما أخذه، ولكنه رقم صغير جدا لا يتجاوز 4,8  مليار دولار  فقط.            *
* وأضاف أن الفوائد عليه 1,1%، وهي فائدة ضئيلة جدا، ولا نقبله. وقال أن هذا القرض ضرورة لمصر، لعبور المرحلة الحالية.   *
* وقال مرسي، أنه لن يسمح أبدا للعودة إلى النظام السابق،  وأضاف أنه  لا  يمكن أن أصف القضاة بالتمرد، فالمؤسسات القضائية لها عندي  قدر كبير جدا   ومهمة جدا، وأنا أحافظ عليه.   *
* وقال أن القضاة لهم قيمتهم وقدسيتهم، وحين يصدر الحكم يجب  أن يكون  واجب  النفاذ، والإعلان الدستوري المؤقت لفترة، وبالتالي فحين يقول  القضاة   رأيهم في قضية سياسية، أقول لهم "اأنا أريد أن أرفع عنكم هذا  الحرج".   *
* وقال أنه حين كان أستاذا في الجامعة عام 2006، تم اعتقاله  بسبب  مشاركته  في المظاهرات التي تدافع عن استقلال القضاة. وأضاف، "أريد  القضاة  دائما  كما كانوا، أعزة في مكانهم الحقيقي، قد وضحت لهم أنه لا تدخل  في شؤون   القضاء، وأنه لا يوجد عداء تجاه القضاء".  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*  	   	ذكرت شبكة (سي  بي إس) الإخبارية الأمريكية، مساء اليوم الخميس، أن  الاشتباكات بين  الشرطة والمتظاهرين في ميدان سيمون بوليفار أدت إلى إغلاق  السفارة  الأمريكية بالقاهرة.  	وقالت الشبكة - في تقرير لمراسلها بالقاهرة - إن  أغلب العاملين بالسفارة  عادوا إلى منازلهم، كما أوقفت السفارة جميع  الخدمات التي تقدم إلى الرعايا  الأمريكيين.




*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل من عمرو موسى ظهر غد 
    2012-11-29 23:41:38        





 
   يقود عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر المسيرة التي ستنطلق من مقر حزب الغد  بالدقي بعد صلاة جمعة الغد وتتجه إلى ميدان التحرير، وستلتقى مسيرة أخرى  لحزب المؤتمر تنطلق من أمام مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين، فضلا عن المسيرة  القادمة من الزمالك ليتوجهوا جميعا إلى ميدان التحرير.

    وذكر بيان صدر مساء اليوم عن المكتب الإعلامى لموسى أن المسيرات الثلاث  ستلتحم معا وتتجمع عند مدخل ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بسحب الإعلان الدستوري  وحل الجمعية التأسيسية.

    كان موسى قد أعلن عن دعوة الشعب المصري وجميع أعضاء حزب المؤتمر للمشاركة  في المسيرات والمظاهرات فى مختلف ميادين الجمهورية للمطالبة بسحب الإعلان  الدستوري الذي أصدره رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور محمد مرسى يوم الخميس الماضى  وحل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور.

    الاهرام ​**

​*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*بدأ  حوار الرئيس محمد مرسي، على شاشات  التليفزيون المصري، وحين سألته المذيعة  مشيرة، عن سبب إصدار الإعلان  الدستوري، رد مرسي بشرح بعض الوقائع عن الفترة  الانتقالية، منذ الاستفتاء  على الدستور، وانتخابات مجلسي الشعب والشورى،  وتسليم السلطة، ورحيل المجلس  العسكري، فقاطعه المذيع فجأة قائلا: "ليه  المقدمة الطويلة دي ياسيادة  الرئيس"، نريد الإجابة عن سؤال الإعلان  الدستوري، وهنا استدرك مرسي في  الإجابة شارحا أبعاد الإعلان الدستوري. *
*  من ناحية أخرى، كان الإعلامي محمود سعد، مقدم برنامج آخر  النهار، على  قناة النهار، قد أعلن أن الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب  الدستور، سيقوم  بالتعليق على خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسي، الذي يذاع على  التليفزيون المصري، إلا  أن الحوار انتهى، وعلّق محمد سعد على ذلك قائلا:  "شكلهم مش عايزين يذيعوا  حوار الرئيس واحنا شغالين"، فرد البرادعي قائلا:  "الظاهر كده فعلا".*
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيره ابو حامد بكره من شبرا بعد صلاه الضهر 
ومسيره موسي من الدقي بعد صلاه الضهر 


انا خايف مرسي يصدر اعلان دستور بالغاء صلاه الضهر وينزل بالعصر علي طول  
*​


----------



## يهودى (29 نوفمبر 2012)

اقرأ بعض الاخبار عن مصر و ما يحدث بها ، اتعجب كيف يتركون الناس يموتون هكذا ، انتم تقتلون نفسكم بلا هدف 
هل يكره المصريون بعضهم الى درجة كبيرة ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 نوفمبر 2012)

يهودى قال:


> اقرأ بعض الاخبار عن مصر و ما يحدث بها ، اتعجب كيف يتركون الناس يموتون هكذا ، انتم تقتلون نفسكم بلا هدف
> هل يكره المصريون بعضهم الى درجة كبيرة ؟



* لا طبعا 
بس احنا حاولنا نحدد النسل فشلنا 
والعدد بقي اوفر 
فا قررنا نسيب النسل براحته ونتخلص من الانتاج القديم 
منور مصر يا حج 
*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

يهودى قال:


> اقرأ بعض الاخبار عن مصر و ما يحدث بها ، اتعجب كيف يتركون الناس يموتون هكذا ، انتم تقتلون نفسكم بلا هدف
> هل يكره المصريون بعضهم الى درجة كبيرة ؟



لا طبعا المصريين بيحبوا بعض جدا بدليل وجودهم فى التظاهر مع بعضهم الببعض
لكن للاسف فى قصيل معين بيحاول يضرب الشعب فى بعضه ويفرض نفسه ورأيه على الشعب وده مرفوض 
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*
** قال  الرئيس محمد مرسي، إن  الثورة قامت من أجل الحرية، وأن "رغيف العيش" مهم  جدا، لكنه "بدون حرية لا  قمية له"، وأن الحرية والديمقراطية والأمان "هي  الأساس الذي سينتج عنه  الاستثمار والمكسب". ** وأضاف مرسي، في حوار مع التلفزيون المصري، "هل يمكن أن نعالج ما حدث في 40 سنة، خلال سنة أو اثنين؟ مستحيل طبعا". ​ وتابع  "أحترم المتظاهرين جدا، وحابب اللي بيقولوه ولادي جدا، وحابب أكون  وسطهم  دلوقتي عشان أسمعلهم، ولما بييجوا بيتي أو في التحرير، باسمع لهم". ​ واستدرك  الرئيس "لكن نريد أيضا أن تستقر الجبهة الداخلية، وأن ننتج في  النهار،  ونتظاهر آخر الليل، وأن تكون مطالبنا الفئوية في حدود المعقول،  وحدود ما  ننتج، وإن عطلنا المصنع أو الغيط، فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى العجر عن  توفير رغيف  العيش للمواطن البسيط". ​*
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

أكد عمرو موسي المرشح السابق  لرئاسة الجمهورية ان الدستور الذى يتم  التصويت عليه الان ولد مشوها وسيؤدى  الى فتنة تنذر بمعارك دموية وانقسامات  سياسية حادة.​ وقال موسي فى حواره مع الاعلامى الابراشى فى برنامج "العاشرة مساء" ردا   على كلام المستشار حسام الغريانى رئيس اللجنة لعليا لتأسيسية الدستور التى   قال فيها ان المنسحبين سيندمون لعدم مشاركتهم فى صناعة هذا الحدث التاريخى   .. قال موسي: أقول للمستشار الغريانى .. أنت الذى ستندم على دستور لايعبر   عن التوافق الوطنى، ويستبعد كل قوى المجتمع، ويدوس على حقوق المواطن،  ويدهس  حرية المرأة، ويقر بحق الاشخاص فى إنشاء ميليشيات امر بالمعروف ونهى  عن  المنكر.​ وقال  موسي: لقد أعلن الغريانى الدفع بـ 11 عضوا من الاحتياطى بدلا من  المنسحبين  على الرغم من أن عدد المنسحبين يبتجاوز عددهم 50 عضوا.​ وتابع موسي: أن المخطط أصبح واضحا..حيث تعجلوا بالدستور وقالوا لنا : من   يريد الغاء الاعلان الدستورى الجديد فعليه ان يصوت بنعم على الدستور قائلا   :هذا ابتزاز سياسي غير مقبول.​ وأشار موسي الى إن الدستور وضع وفقا لمنهج إنتقامى حيث إنتقم أصحابه من   المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وإنتقموا من القضاء، وهو منهج لايجب ان يسود فى   صناعة الدساتير.​​
​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*      القوى السياسية والثورية بالبحر الأحمر تدعو للمشاركة فى جمعة الإنذار الأخير*
*            دعت القوى السياسية فى البحر الأحمر، أهالى وشعب المحافظة وأبنائها   وطلابها وعمالها إلى النزول فى مسيرات حاشدة الجمعة فى السادسة مساء،   للمشاركة فى "جمعة الإنذار الأخير" أمام محكمة الغردقة.*

*     وأكدت القوى، فى بيان لها، على أن انتهاء التأسيسية من الدستور "ما هو إلا   فخ ووقيعة لتكبيل إرادة الشعب المصرى، وإرجاعه مرة أخرى إلى غزوة   الصناديق".     *

*     وشددت أيضاً على رفضها التام لما سيحدث "من تحجيم اختيار الشعب بين الرضا   والاستسلام للدستور، وبين إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الحالى، أو الاستسلام   للإعلان الدستورى وتأجيل الدستور لأجل غير مسمى، فكلاهما يمثل كارثة   مستقبلية للبلاد، ولا يحقق أهداف الثورة، فنحن أمام لحظة تاريخية، إما نكمل   فيها ثورتنا أو نتركها فريسة لجماعة غلبت مصالحها الحزبية الضيقة على   مصلحة الوطن".     *

*     وكانت فى مقدمة القوى الداعية للمشاركة فى جمعة الإنذار الأخير بالبحر   الأحمر "حركة شباب 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، وحزب المصرى الديمقراطى   الاجتماعى، وحزب الدستور، وحزب الكرامة، وحزب المصريين الأحرار، والتيار   الشعبى".*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد تليمة من التحرير: خطاب مرسى يشبه خطابات المخلوع*
*            قال خالد تليمة، عضو التيار الشعبى، إن حوار الرئيس محمد مرسى أمس  الخميس  مع التليفزيون المصرى، مثل خطاب الرئيس المخلوع مبارك، والذى وصف  بأنه خطاب  عاطفى، مطالبا الجماهير بأن يتركوا الميدان، قائلا للمتظاهرين  "أرجوكم  أوعوا حد يضحك عليكم تانى، ومرسى مقالش كلمة مفيدة".*

*     وأضاف تليمة فى كلمة له من على منصة بميدان التحرير، تعقيبا على خطاب   الرئيس، "زى ما مرسى طلع لينا لسانه النهاردة، إحنا هنطلعلوا لسانا بكرة   بمليونية أقوى من مليونية يوم الثلاثاء، وهنقولوا فيها إحنا ضدك وضد جماعتك   وضد مرشدك". *

*     وأشار تليمه إلى أن ذلك الحوار موجه للناس الغلابة الذين يبحثون عن   الاستقرار المزيف، مؤكدا أن كل ديكتاتور يبدأ بشكل مؤقت، مضيفاً "مرسى بنى   آدم مش ملك ولا إله، هو بشر فكيف يضع السلطات الثلاثة فى جيبه؟"، موضحاً   أنه يستخدم خطاب الثورة حينما يريد وأن المذيعين اللذين حاوراه ضعاف وكانا   يخافان منه.     *

*     واختتم تليمة كلمته، قائلاً "سنفشل المؤامرة التى عقدت ضد الثورة المصرية،   وكان لها ثلاثة أطراف هم المجلس العسكرى السابق والإخوان وأمريكا".*​


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال  الرئيس محمد  مرسى، إن المليونيات  التى تنظمها القوى السياسية المختلفة،  مؤيدة أو  معارضة، هى ظاهرة صحية،  ولكن دون التجريح أو اللجوء إلى العنف،  مشدداً  على ضرورة أن نختلف فى  الآراء والمواقف، دون استخدام العنف. *


* وأكد الرئيس، أن من يحاول العبث لا مجال له، وأنه يجب الحفاظ على    المؤسسات، وألا تعطل الاعتصامات الإنتاج أو العمل، وأنه علينا أن ننتج    ونفرح بالحرية دون السماح لأحد بالاندساس بيننا، مشدداً على أن من يحاول    الاعتداء على أبناء الوطن المخلصين، سيتصدى له، وأنه لن يسمح لأحد المساس    بأمنهم. *

* وناشد مرسى، جميع المتظاهرين فى مختلف الميادين ألا يعتدوا على بعضهم    البعض، وأن يحافظوا على سلمية التظاهرات، كما كانت ثورتنا تتسم بالسلمية،    مضيفاً أن مطالب الشعب، تختلف عن الشرعية الثورية التى انتهت بالانتخابات    البرلمانية والرئاسية، مؤكداً أنه سيستمع للجميع معارضين ومؤيدين، ولكن  دون   المساس بالسفارات أو الوزارات أو المصالح الحكومة والمنشآت العامة    والخاصة. *

* وأضاف مرسى، أن أهم ما يميز تلك المرحلة هو الانتهاء من الدستور، حتى  لا   يكون هناك أى قوانين استثنائية، وأن نحافظ على استقلال السلطة القضائية،    وأن ننتخب مجلس شعب يكون هو المشرع. *​


----------



## DODY2010 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

برجاء و الى كل من يستطيع ابلاغ الثوار فى الميدان
سيتم الدخول الى ميدان التحرير عن طريق التسلل الى اسطح البنايات للعمارات و المبانى التى تقع على اطراف مداخل الميدان و محاوره الاربعه

و لذا وجب النصيحة
برجاء تعيين كتيبة و لو مكونة من خمسة افراد
و يجيدون الكر و الفر و سبل الدفاع عن النفس من ابطال التحرير
و يقومون بتأمين مداخا العمارات بطريقة تمويهية بمساعدة الجيران 
و اللا يكونوا طرفا فى النزاع الذى سيقوم يوم السبت
على ان يكون شغلهم الشاعل الاسطح الخاصة بهذه البنايات و الموجوده على الاربع محاور المؤددية للميدان
و هذا من وجهة نظرى ما سيقومون به لاستدراج الشباب فى الشوارع لتفرقة الكتلة
كما حدث فى موقعة الجمل اذا تذكرنا
و الله الموفق و المستعان
عاشت مصر حرة مستقلة ..


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد   الرئيس محمد  مرسى، أنه لا يمكن أن يصف القضاة بالمتمردين كما ردد البعض،   لافتاً إلى  أن الهيئات القضائية لها احترامها، وأن الإعلان الدستورى هدفه   إبعادهم عن  التشريع، لأنهم مستقلون ولهم قدسيتهم، وإذا أصدروا حكماً فإنه   واجب  النفاذ. *

* وقال الرئيس فى حوار للتليفزيون المصرى، عندما يقول القضاة رأيهم فى  قضية   سياسية، فأنا أقول لهم لقد رفعت عنكم الحرج، مضيفاً فى عام 2006 كنت  أقول   فى الشارع "لا للعدوان على القضاة" واعتقلت بسبب ذلك، وأنا لا أقول  ذلك   لكى أظهر بأننى أمن عليهم، ولكننى لا أريد أن يكونوا طرفاً فى خصومة    سياسية. *

* وأضاف مرسى، عندما أرى جمعية عمومية للقضاة ويكون بينهم من ليس منهم،  فإن   ذلك يحزننى، مؤكداً أن القضاة سيكونون أعزة فى سلطانهم دون المساس    باستقلالهم. *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يقيمون 3 أبراج لتأمين الميدان فى مليونية حلم الشهيد

                           الجمعة، 30 نوفمبر  2012 -  






                             صورة ارشيفية                         
كتب محمد السيد




قام عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين بميدان التحرير صباح  اليوم  الجمعة قبل  ساعات من بدء مليونية "حلم الشهيد" بإقامة عدد من  الأبراج  الخشبية فى  إطار تأمينهم لمليونية اليوم من أى هجوم، أحدهما تواجد  بمدخل  طلعت حرب  ومعلق عليها لافته مكتوب عليها "مطلوب للعدالة حيا أو  ميتا محمد  مرسى  مبارك 50 قرشا مكافئة لمن يجده".

 والبرج الآخر يوجد بمدخل كوبرى قصر النيل ويعتليه اثنان من أعضاء اللجان الشعبية، والثالث بميدان عبد المنعم رياض.  

وعلى جانب آخر قامت اللجان الشعبية المختصة بتأمين ميدان التحرير بغلق جميع    مداخل ومخارج الميدان بالحواجز الحديدية والأسلاك الشائكة، فى حين قام   أحد  المتظاهرين بتنظيف الميدان من المخلفات الناتجة عن المعتصمين.  




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*شاهد من اعلن مشاركتة فى مليونية اليوم
2012-11-30 10:12:25​* *




* *
"المهن التمثيلية" تشارك فى جمعة "حلم الشهيد" اليوم* *
  أكد الفنان سامح الصريطى، وكيل أول نقابة المهن  التمثيلية، مشاركة النقابة فى جمعة "حلم الشهيد" بميدان التحرير اليوم  الجمعة، تنديداً ورفضاً للإعلان الدستورى الجديد الذى أصدره محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية.* *

وأشار وكيل أول نقابة الممثلين إلى أن هناك خيمات داخل  ميدان التحرير، خاصة لأعضاء النقابة، مؤكدا على عدم ترك الميدان إلا بعد  إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى وتأسيسية الدستور.* *

اليوم السابع  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*استمرار «حرب الشوارع» بالمحلة.. والمولوتوف «سيد الموقف»

             قوات الأمن تطلق القنابل المسيلة للدموع لتفريق معارضى  الرئيس.. والمتظاهرون يحاصرون قسم شرطة                              كتب :  أحمد فتحى ورفيق ناصف                      تصوير : ماهر العطار                   منذ 3 دقائق             * *








                     قوات الأمن أطلقت قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين* * 
شهدت منطقة ميدان الشون بمدينة المحلة الكبرى  لليوم الثانى على  التوالى معارك كر وفر وحرب شوارع استمراراً لأحداث الشغب  والاشتباكات  الحامية بين قوات الأمن المركزى وشباب القوى والحركات  الثورية، إثر منعهم  من التوجه لمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة، وفرضت قوات الأمن  سيطرتها تحسباً  لاندلاع اشتباكات حامية بين شباب الإخوان والمتظاهرين. * *
كان المئات من شباب القوى والحركات والأحزاب الثورية، التى  تضم شباب  حركة المحلة الثائر وائتلاف شباب الثورة الشرارة وحركة شباب 6  أبريل  وأحزاب التحالف الاشتراكى والدستور والمصريين الأحرار والشيوعى  المصرى  والوفد، تجمعوا بمنطقة ميدان الشون للإعلان عن رفضهم الإعلان  الدستورى،  الذى أقره الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، يوم الخميس  الماضى. * *
ورددوا هتافات مناهضة للنظام، من بينها «يسقط الدكتور محمد  مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية»، «يسقط يسقط الإخوان، يسقط يسقط محمد بديع»، كما  نددوا  بالاعتداءات الدامية التى ارتكبها شباب وقيادات الإخوان المسلمين  ضدهم،  الأمر الذى تسبب فى وقوع المئات من المصابين فى معارك الكر والفر  وحرب  الشوارع التى شهدتها المدينة العمالية الثلاثاء الماضى فى مليونية  «للثورة  شعب يحميها». وأكدت القوى والحركات الثورية فى بيان صادر عنها  رفضها التام  لقوانين حماية الثورة التى أطلقها رئيس الجمهورية بديكتاتورية  مطلقة، كما  وبخوا تحصين اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور ومجلس الشورى، وحثوا  المواطنين على  المشاركة فى فعاليات مليونية «جمعة الإنذار الأخير.. وحلم  الشهيد» اليوم. * *
وشهدت المدينة العمالية إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع  لتفريق جموع  المتظاهرين المتجمعين على مزلقان السكة الحديد الواصل بين مدن  «طنطا -  المحلة - المنصورة»، ومعارك كر وفر وسط تراشق بالحجارة بين  المتظاهرين  وقوات الأمن المركزى فى حيز المناطق والشوارع المحيطة بميدان  الشون فى ظل  كر وفر متواصلين من قبل المواطنين الذين يفرون هرباً من خطر  دخان القنابل  المسيلة للدموع. * *
فيما حاول بعض المتظاهرين محاصرة قسم شرطة ثان المحلة ورشقه   بالحجارة، وأقدم المتظاهرون على استخدام زجاجات المولوتوف الحارقة وإضرام   النيران فى إطارات الكاوتشوك أمام القسم، الأمر الذى أثار حفيظة القيادات   الأمنية ودفعهم إلى الاشتباك معهم وإرهابهم دون إصابتهم بقيام العربات   المصفحة بدوريات متعددة فى حيز منطقة الشون لتفريقهم كى لا يتمكنوا من   اقتحام ديوان القسم. * *
وأكد الدكتور سعد مكى، مدير مستشفى المحلة العام، أن حصيلة   الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى لم تتجاوز 6 حالات إصابة   معظمها بكدمات وسحجات متعددة نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة، مشيراً إلى أن قسم   الطوارئ بالمستشفى على أتم الاستعداد لاستقبال الحالات المصابة فى ظل تقديم   رعاية صحية كاملة من قبل الأطباء والعاملين فى جميع أقسام المستشفى. * *
من جهة أخرى، شكل أعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع  السياسية  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، دروعاً بشرية لتأمين مقرات الحزب ومكتب  دار جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين الكائن بشارع سكة زفتى بمنطقة وابور النور  خشية اقتحامه  وحرق محتوياته من قبل المتظاهرين المعارضين لقرارات رئيس  الجمهوري

الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*8 مسيرات تتجه إلى «التحرير»
2012-11-30 10:09:55​* *




* *
أعلنت القوى الداعية إلى مليونية «حق الشهيد»، اليوم، عن  مسيراتها، التى تنطلق من معظم الجوامع الكبيرة فى القاهرة والمحافظات، رفضا  للإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، واعتراضا  على الجمعية التأسيسية، ودعت الجماهير إلى التظاهر غدا، لحماية الميدان،  وكشفت عن وجود اتجاه لبدء فعاليات مليونية اليوم فى الثامنة مساءً لضمان  وجود أكبر عدد من المتظاهرين والمعتصمين حتى صباح الغد، وإغلاق مداخل  الميدان بالأسلاك الشائكة، وحمايتها بلجان شعبية، ودعوة الرموز السياسية،  على رأسهم «محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى»، للاعتصام اليوم، لضمان عدم اعتداء  أنصار الرئيس مرسى -الذين قرروا التظاهر غدا فى الميدان- على المعتصمين.  وحصلت «الوطن» على تفاصيل خطة القوى الثورية لمنع أنصار جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين من تنظيم تظاهراتهم المؤيدة للإعلان الدستورى داخل الميدان غداً،  وإغلاق مداخل الميدان بالأسلاك الشائكة مع تأمينه بلجان شعبية. وقال هيثم  الخطيب، عضو المكتب التنفيذى لاتحاد شباب الثورة أحد منسقى المليونية،  لـ«الوطن»، إن جميع القوى الثورية والسياسية المدنية الداعية للاعتصام  المستمر منذ أكثر من أسبوع، اتفقت على أنه «لا تراجع ولا استسلام» حتى  إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، موضحاً أنهم سيدافعون عن وجودهم فى «التحرير» بكل  السبل السلمية، مشيراً إلى وجود اتجاه يبحث بدء الفعالية الرسمية للمليونية  فى الـ8 مساء اليوم، بدلاً من الساعة 5، لضمان وجود أكبر عدد من  المتظاهرين داخل الميدان حتى صباح السبت، لإضاعة الفرصة على أنصار تيار  الإسلام السياسى لدخول الميدان، فضلا عن إغلاق مداخل الميدان بالأسلاك  الشائكة مع تعيين عدد من اللجان الشعبية على مداخله. ويشمل خط سير  المسيرات، الذى جرى الإعلان عنه فى مؤتمر صحفى، أمس، 8 مسيرات من مساجد  قاهرية ضد «الإعلان الدستورى»، من مسجد رابعة العدوية فى مدينة نصر، تتجه  إلى «شارع رمسيس» لتلتقى مع مسيرة جامع «الفتح»، وأخرى من مسجد «البوهى» فى  شارع «الوحدة» فى إمبابة، ومسجد الخازندارة بشبرا، والسيدة زينب، ومسجد  الفتح بالمعادى، و«مسجد الاستقامة» فى الجيزة، وكلها تصب فى النهاية فى  ميدان التحرير.* *

الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*نداء من شفيق للمصريين
    2012-11-30 10:19:33        






    بالفيديو.. شفيق للمصريين: دافعوا عن مصر رفضا لدستور القهر والإقصاء وحاكم لايستمع إلا لأهله وعشيرته

             وجه الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسي السابق، كلمة للمصريين في ليلة  جمعة حلم الشهيد إلي جموع المصريين قائلا: "مصر تواجه خطر يهدد استقلالها"،  وأدعو المصريين للخروج اليوم للتظاهر السلمي اعتراضا علي ما وصفه "حكم  الطغيان ورفضا لدكتاتورية تريد أن تسرق الوطن لكي تؤممه من أجل جماعة أعلن  الملايين كراهيتهم لها ورفضهم لها" علي حد قوله.

        وأضاف شفيق في كلمته عبر شبكة سكاي نيوز عربية من دبي "مصر الآن يفرض  عليها دستور لم تشارك فيه كتابته مختلف فئات المجتمع ولم يدع الخبراء  الثقات لكتابته والذين تستعين بهم دول العالم في كتابة دساتيرها، وانسحبت  من جمعيته كافة القوي السياسية والوطنية المخلصة ورفض واضعوه الاستماع،  مجرد الاستماع، إلي مطالب (القضاة، الفلاحين، العمال، الصحفيين، الاحزاب،  الكنيسة، المرأة) واصفا إياه بدستور القهر والإقصاء والتحايل على القانون.

        وتابع شفيق "إلى المصريين الذين حلموا بالحرية وأرادوا التغيير ويواجهون  الآن خطر الطغيان واحتمال مصادرة المجتمع لسنوات وعقود، الذين يواجهون  رئيسا مطعونا علي شرعية انتخابه، لا يستمع إلا لأهله وعشيرته".

        واستطرد قائلا "أيها المواطنون مصر تحتاج إلي وقفة ثابتة منكم وتحتاج  منكم أن تحموها، أدعوكم إلي التظاهر السلمي وأدعو مؤسسات الدولة المعنية  حماية رغبة المصريين في التظاهر السلمي.. أيها المصريين أدعوكم أن ندافع عن  مصر ورفض وضع البلد علي حافة الانتحار، أن نرفض من يدفعون مصر نحو العنف  ويقسمون البلد ولا يريدون مصر لكل المصريين، أن نرفض رئيسا يتخيل أن دوره  في هدنة غزة يعطيه حق لقهر كل المصريين، أن نرفض ما تمثله جماعة مكروهة من  خطر علي الأمن القومي المصري".

        واستطرد شفيق: "جماعة تمثل خطرا علي كل من ليس هو عضوا فيها ولا تنعي إلا  من مات منها، أن نرفض الاختيار بين دستور مرفوض وإعلان دستوري لم يتقبله  أحد".

        وأكد شفيق في كلمته أن هذا حكم لايليق بنا، يهيننا ولايحترمنا، ولايستمع  للمواطنين حتي وهم يتظاهرون بالملايين سلميا في ميادين مصر، مضيفا أن هذا  الحكم يريد أن يفرض علينا دستورا ملفقا يمنحه صلاحيات طاغية ولايخضع لرقابة  من أحد إلا أهله وعشيرته وجماعته، يسحب من القضاء الشامخ استقلاله ويؤمم  المحكمة الدستورية ويتعالي علي الأزهر ولايستمع للكنيسة.

        ودعا شفيق المصريين للدفاع عن مصر بكل الوسائل السلمية المتاحة، متابعًا "أرجو أن تدافعوا عن البلد قبل اختطافها منكم".




​**

[YOUTUBE]C4b7r3dwOjg[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تهدد باللجوء للعصيان المدنى لإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى*

*الجمعة، 30 نوفمبر 2012 - 10:30*




صورة أرشيفية​*كتب أمين صالح*

*أكدت جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطنى استمرار التصعيد حتى إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، ورفض كل  مسودات الدستور التى قدمتها الجمعية التأسيسية، واصفة إياها بأنها فاقدة  الشرعية، ليست السياسية فقط وإنما الأخلاقية أيضاً.

وحملت الجبهة رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الداخلية، فى بيان لها اليوم، الجمعة،  مسئولية حماية المتظاهرين فى الميدان، لمسئوليتهما عن حماية حق التظاهر  والإضراب والتجمع السلمى، وأكدت على سلمية الثورة، وأن الشعب المصرى لن  ينجر لأى استفزاز يدفع الثورة بعيداً عن جوهرها السلمى. 

وأشادت الجبهة بموقف القضاء والشعب المصرى، مشيرة إلى أنه أثبت يوم  الثلاثاء الماضى أن المصريين لن يقبلوا بالاستبداد بعد الثورة، وأكدت  استمرار التصعيد، وتأمل بعدم الوصول إلى حالة العصيان المدنى.*
*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهدوء يسود ميدان التحرير قبيل بدء فاعليات مليونية «حلم الشهيد»




ساد  الهدوء ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الجمعة قبيل بدء فاعليات ما أطلق عليه  مليونية «حلم الشهيد»، والتي دعا اليها العديد من الأحزاب والحركات  السياسية والثورية لإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي  رئيس الجمهورية يوم الخميس قبل الماضي. ويطالب المشاركون في مليونية اليوم  بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الجديد، ووقف الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور الحالية  وإعادة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية لكتابة دستور البلاد بشكل متوازن يضمن  إصدار دستور يعبر عن كل المصريين، والقصاص العادل لشهداء الثورة منذ 25  يناير مرورا بالمرحلة الانتقالية وحتى سقوط الشهيد في أحداث محمد محمود  الثانية جابر صلاح- من حركة 6 ابريل. وإصدار تشريع للعدالة الانتقالية يمكن  من اعادة محاكمة رموز النظام السابق وقتلة الشهداء دون حماية أو حصانة لأي  منهم، وإقالة وزير الداخلية أحمد جمال الدين، وإسقاط حكومة الدكتور هشام  قنديل وتشكيل حكومة ثورية، بالإضافة الى دعوة رئيس الجمهورية لإعلان خطة  واضحة لإعادة هيكلة وزارة الداخلية وتطهيرها. وحددت القوى السياسية  والثورية المشاركة في مليونية اليوم خريطة المسيرات التي ستتوجه إلى ميدان  التحرير عقب صلاة الجمعة، حيث ستنطلق مسيرة من مسجد مصطفى محمود بالمهندسين  يشارك فيها حمدين صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي، بينما ستنطلق المسيرات الأخرى  من مساجد الخازندار بشبرا، والفتح بالمعادي، والسيدة زينب، والبوهي  بإمبابة، ورابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر والفتح برمسيس. وعلى الصعيد الميداني،  واصل المعتصمون إغلاق كافة المداخل المؤدية الى الميدان، حيث قاموا بوضع  الحواجز المعدنية والأسلاك الشائكة بمداخل الميدان أمام المتحف المصري،  وشورع طلعت حرب، والفلكي، ومحمد محمود، فيما تم تحويل حركة مرور السيارات  من أمام المتحف المصري إلى شارع قصر النيل، وأمام جامعة الدول العربية إلى  كورنيش النيل، وكذلك من شارع قصر العيني إلى منطقة جاردن سيتي. وفي مشهد  مشابه لما كان يحدث أيام ثورة 25 يناير، إنتشرت اللجان الشعبية على كافة  مداخل الميدان للاطلاع على هويات الوافدين لضمان عدم إندساس أي عناصر مخربة  بين صفوف المتظاهرين اليوم، مرتدين سترات فسفورية وأوقية معدنية للرأس،  كما قام أفراد اللجان الشعبية بنصب برجى مراقبة للاطلاع على أحوال الميدان  خلال مليونية اليوم، الأول بنهاية كوبرى قصر النيل والأخر ببداية شارع طلعت  حرب. وقام المتظاهرون مثل كل صباح بتقسيم أنفسهم الى مجموعات والانتشار في  كافة أرجاء الميدان لجمع القمامة والمخلفات ووضعها على جوانب الميدان  وحرقها، في الوقت الذي شهد فيه الميدان تواجدا مكثفا للباعة الجائلين،  الذين حرصوا على التوافد على الميدان منذ الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم  لحجز أماكنهم واستغلال مليونية اليوم في ترويج بضاعتهم على المتظاهرين.  وشهد ميدان التحرير تعليق كمية كبيرة من اللافتات في مشهد آخر مشابه لمشاهد  الثورة الأولى، ومن بينها «مصر للجميع وليست لفصيل، ولا لأخونة الدولة-  اسقاط الإعلان الدستوري- مصر لكل المصريين، استقلالية الجهاز المركزي  للمحاسبات، حركة الصحفيين الأحرار، يسقط الإعلان الدستوري ولا لأخونة  الدولة، الشعب هو القائد والمعلم، استقلال القضاء من استقلال مصر، لا  للاعلان الدستوري، لا لتحسين التأسيسية، لاللانفراد بالسلطة لا لإراقة دماء  المصريين، دمك يا جيكا صحى الثورة، الشعب يريد استراداد أمواله المنهوبة،  فلاحي مصر نزلوا التحرير لما ماحسوش بالتغيير»، بالإضافة إلى تعليق لافتة  كبيرة على المنصة الوحيدة الموجودة بالميدان أمام تمثال عمر مكرم عليها صور  الشهداء جيكا، وخالد سعيد، والشيخ عماد عفت ومينا دانيال وإسلام مسعود.  وعلى صعيد آخر، قامت وزارة الصحة بنشر عدد من سيارات الإسعاف بالشوارع  المحيطة بميدان التحرير لخدمة المتظاهرين المشاركين في مليونية اليوم، في  الوقت الذي قامت فيه المستشفى الميدانى الموجودة ببداية شارع طلعت حرب  والأخرى الموجودة بالحديقة الوسطى للميدان بتكثيف استعداداتهما لمليونية  اليوم. ومن أبرز المشاركين فى مليونية «حلم الشهيد» اليوم أحزاب المصريين  الأحرار، مصر القوية، الوفد، المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، التجمع،  الدستور، مصر الحرية، حركة أبريل الديمقراطية، حركة 6 أبريل «جبهة أحمد  ماهر»، ائتلاف أقباط مصر، الحركة الديمقراطية الشعبية، إتحاد شباب ماسبيرو،  صوت الحرية، الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي، ائتلاف ثورة اللوتس وإتحاد شباب  الثورة.*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*إخلاء نصف مباني مدرسة الليسيه بمحمد محمود من قوات الشرطة

*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*
**منذ 4 دقايق​








كتب – تامر كمال
تواصلت الاشتباكات في محيط السفارة الأمريكية، خاصة بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم،  حيت يتم إلقاء الحجارة زجاجات المولتوف علي قوات الأمن الكلفة بحماية  السفارة والمنشئات الهامة بمحيطها.

وذكر مراسل شبكة الإعلام العربي «محيط»، أن قوات الأمن طالبت المتظاهرين  بالابتعاد ولكنهم رفضوا، مما دعي إطلاق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع عليهم.

محيطـــ​​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحى: اللى خايف على البلد ينزل التحرير لإسقاط قرارات مرسى*

*الجمعة، 30 نوفمبر 2012 - 11:40*




حمدين صباحى​*كتب عزوز الديب*

*قال أدمن صفحة  حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى، إن المصريين لو لم ينزلوا ويعتصموا  لإنقاذ ثورتهم فعليهم الاختيار بين دستور الإخوان الذى يجعل من مصر إيران  فيها الرئيس شبه إله، أو القبول بحكم الإعلان الانقلابى الذى يجعل الفرعون  مرسى إلها جديدا أيضا للمصريين.

وأضاف صباحى على صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك" والله إننا  صادقون فيما نقول إللى خايف عالبلد ينزل التحرير لإسقاط قرارات مرسى وإن لم  يستجب فإسقاطه واجب وطنى.*
*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*العريان يغادر القاهرة متجهاً إلى بيروت 




الجمعة 30.11.2012 - 11:39 ص 








 عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة

كتب أحمد العرابى ومحمد محمود 
غادر مطار  القاهرة الدولى صباح اليوم الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية  والعدالة متجها الى بيروت وسافر علي طائرة الشرق الاوسط .


كما غادر محمد حسن رئيس تحرير الاخبار علي طائرة الخطوط المصرية المتجهة اليً طرابلس.




* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oFn-r2vhj0I#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tamav maria (30 نوفمبر 2012)

العشرات يتوافدون على ميدان التحرير في مليونية "حلم الشهيد"







كتب : محمد شنح منذ 5 دقائق


بدء توافد المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير

توافد العشرات من المتظاهرين على ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في مليونية الفرصة الأخيرة من أجل إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره رئيس الجمهورية مؤخرًا، ويقوم شباب اللجان الشعبية بتأمين مداخل ميدان التحرير مانعين أي شخص من الدخول دون إظهار هويته الشخصية.
وفي نفس السياق علق المتظاهرون على مدخل ميدان التحرير دمية مكتوبًا عليها "نطالب بإعدام الاستبن"، يجاورها عدد من اللافتات مكتوبًا عليها "إسقاط الإعلان غير الدستوري"، "حل الجمعية التأسيسية"، "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، وتستعد المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير المقامة بجوار مسجد عمر مكرم لخطبة الجمعة بعد قليل.


الوطن


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*"حمزة" من التحرير: أشكر الإسلاميين لنقل مليونيتهم للقاهرة رغم نواياهم الخبيثة

كتب : محمد شنحمنذ 0 دقيقة 
طباعة





 
حضر  منذ قليل إلى  ميدان التحرير  الناشط السياسي "ممدوح حمزة" وتجول بالميدان  للاستماع  لمطالب المتظاهرين.  وقال: إن الميدان الآن يطالب بإسقاط  الإعلان الدستوري  وإنه سيلقي بيانًا  يشمل فيه رأى الميدان في قرارات  مرسي، مضيفًا أنه يشكر  الإسلاميين على نقل  مليونيتهم إلى جامعة القاهرة،  لكنه في الوقت ذاته لا  يستطيع أن يجزم بحسن  نيتهم، فقد ظهرت نواياهم  الخبيثة من قبل وظل "حمزة"  يستمع إلى مطالب  المعتصمين والمتظاهرين بجوار  المنصة الرئيسية بالتحرير. 




الوطن* ​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*  المتظاهرون بالتحرير والهتافات الان  ارحل ارحل زي مبارك.. قولي مين في الثورة اختارك !!*
*2012-11-30 13:00:44* 

*




**    استمر توافد المتظاهرين في جمعة "حلم الشهيد" على ميدان التحرير لإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري، الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي.      ردد المتظاهرون العديد من الهتافات منها "ارحل ارحل زي مبارك قولي مين في الثورة اختارك"، "بيع بيع الثورة يابديع".




* ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*"خالد علي" يقود مظاهرة الفتح.. ويهتف بإسقاط حكم المرشد

كتب : أحمد العميدمنذ 5 دقائق* *
طباعة





مسيرة من أمام مسجد الفتح​* *
انطلق المئات من  المتظاهرين من أمام مسجد الفتح، يقودهم خالد علي، المرشح السابق على منصب  رئيس الجمهورية، وقام المتظاهرون بحمله على أكتافهم مرددين هتافات، "اسلق  اسلق الدستور.. بكره هييجي عليك الدور"، "عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية"، "يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد"* *
كما ردد المتظاهرون هتافات تندد بالإعلان الدستوري وتطالب بحل التأسيسية.* *




الوطن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*عشرات المتظاهرين يتجهون لميدان الأربعين للمشاركة في مليونية "حلم الشهيد"

كتب : فاطمة النشابيمنذ 4 دقائق






*
*صورة ارشيفية من ميدان الأربيعن*​*
أفاد  مراسل قناة "الجزيرة مصر" عن خروج عشرات المتظاهرين لميدان الأربعين في  محافظة السويس للمشاركة في مليونية "حلم الشهيد" لإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري.




الوطن


*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*جميلة اسماعيل عبر تويتر و ما هي مطالبنا السياسيه من الرئيس


​







جميلة اسماعيل عبر تويتر:

مطالبنا"السياسيه"من  الرئيس بسيطه:وقف الاستفتاء علي المنتج المشوه.اعاده تشكيل التاسيسيه.اسقاط  الاعلان.."الاقتصاديه" تاتي لاحقا واعقد كثيرا.

رصد​​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*



​
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*قام المتظاهرون بميدان التحرير بتعليق لافتة مكتوب عليها "مطلوب للعدالة محمد مرسي مبارك حيًا أو ميتًا مقابل 50 قرش".
كما تعالت الهتافات ضد دكتور محمد مرسي وجماعته والمرشد العام.
وأكدت المنصة المتواجدة بالتحرير أنها لكل المصريين سوى فئتين من الشعب "الإخوان و الفلول"*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*قاد  حمدين صباحي، رئيس التيار الشعبي المصري، مسيرة ضمت المئات من أمام مسجد "  مصطفي محمود " ، متجهة الي ميدان التحرير إحتجاجاً على الاعلان الدستوري  الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي ، وانضمت للمسيرة كريمة الحفناوي الامين العام  لحزب الاشتراكي المصري.

وردد  المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"حسام الغرياني باطل"،"ماتجرش  تاني بالدين الدستورللمصريين" ،"خيرت الشاطر حلق وحوش..مشروع النهضة طلع  فنكوش" ،"جيكا جيكا يا بلد ،دماك بيحرر بلد،" ورفعوا لافتات مكتوب عليها  "دستور باطل" و "المصحف الشريف بطلنا نخاف".*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*إنطلقت  منذ قليل مسيرة مسجد الفتح التى يقودها الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب  الدستور نحو ميدان التحرير للمشاركة بمليونية "حلم الشهيد" رفضا للاعلان  الدستوري الصادر عن الرئيس، والدستور الجديد الذي أقرته الجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور أمس.

شارك فى المسيرة عدد من القوى الوطنية على رأسها حزب "الدستور" و "التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي " و "التيار المصري" و"مصر القوية".

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة هتافات  "مرسي باطل.. المرشد باطل.. خيرت الشاطر باطل"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"،  وعيش حرية إسقاط التأسيسية"، "بيع بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع".

ورفع المتظاهرون لافتة كبيرة كتب عليها "دستور باطل.. جمعية تأسيسية باطلة".. "لا لدستور الاخوان.. نعم لدستور مصر"*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*وصلت مظاهرة مسجد "الفتح" لشارع طلعت حرب، وأنضم إليها  أعضاء  الحزب الناصري، بقيادة عبد الحكيم عبد الناصر، نجل الراحل جمال عبد  الناصر،  رافعين لافتات وأعلام للحزب الناصري.*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*وانا من موقعى هذا اضم صوتى لصوت اخواتى فى مصر شلنا مبارك اب وابن جالنا رئيس هربان من السجن 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*وأعلنت والدة الشهيد أحمد محمود الذى  استشهد فى أحداث مجلس الوزراء أن المظاهرة ستجوب شوارع السيدة زينب ثم تتجه  إلى ميدان التحرير، وانضم عدد من الملتحين وطالبوا بحل جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "مرسى يا ابو 50% ارحل وسبها مدنية" ورددوا هتافات ضد عصام العريان.*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*تحدث الشيخ محمد عبدالله نصر، أحد شيوخ  الأزهر، خطيب الجمعة بميدان التحرير اليوم أمام متظاهري "حلم الشهيد" عن  الفتاة التي تعرضت للسحل بالتحرير وعن هؤلاء الذين قالوا ما الذي أخرجها من  بيتها وهم أيضًا من قالوا: إن الثوار يتعاطون الترامادول، وأضاف قائلًا:"  أسمع صوتًا ينادي الشعب يريد تطبيق الشريعة، أي شريعه تريدون تطبيقها".
واستمر قائلًا: "أسمعهم أيضًا يقولون خيبر خيبر يا يهود جيش  محمد سوف يعود، أي جيش الذي بدأ يعود "، كما ذكر رسالة شيمون بيريز،  وتساءل كيف يصادق مرسي الصهاينة وهم أعداء الله، وتحدث أيضًا عن المشير  طنطاوي والفريق سامي عنان وعن العلاقة التي تربطهم بالرئيس، متسائلًا: هل  هذا في شرع الله أو شرع المرشد فعندما كنا هنا في الميدان كنتم أنتم في  حجوركم".
كما ذكر أحداث العباسية وقال من أول قنبله غاز لم نجدكم، وأنهى خطبته  قائلًا "اللهم عليك بتجار الدين، اللهم عليك بمرسي السفاح" على حد قوله.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*صرح أبو الغار،  أثناء مشاركته في المسيرة المتجهة من شبرا إلى التحرير، أن هدفهم هو رفض  الإعلان الدستوري والجمعية التأسيسية وتصريحات الرئيس بالأمس في التلفزيون  المصري.
وأكد أن الرئيس  مرسي أبدى سعادته من المظاهرات والاحتجاجات وأن الحراك الشعبي ظاهرة صحية،  مشيرا إلى أن إذا كان الرئيس سعيد بذلك، فالشعب غير راض على الإطلاق.* *
وأضاف أبو الغار  لـ"الوطن" أن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني ستنظم اجتماعا في السابعة مساء، لبحث سبل  التصعيد، موضحا أنه من الممكن أن يعلنوا عن عصيان مدني حال إصرار الرئيس  مرسي على طرح الدستور.*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* أنباء عن اشتباكات ما بين الثوار وانصار مرسي بمسجد الشوربتلي بالتجمع الخامس بعد حجز الرئيس داخل المسجد وخروخة من باب جانبي*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*صباحى: اللى خايف على البلد ينزل التحرير لإسقاط قرارات مرسى​ **

قال أدمن صفحة حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى، إن المصريين  لو لم ينزلوا ويعتصموا لإنقاذ ثورتهم فعليهم الاختيار بين دستور الإخوان  الذى يجعل من مصر إيران فيها الرئيس شبه إله، أو القبول بحكم الإعلان  الانقلابى الذى يجعل الفرعون مرسى إلها جديدا أيضا للمصريين.* *

وأضاف صباحى على صفحته بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "الفيس بوك"  والله إننا صادقون فيما نقول إللى خايف عالبلد ينزل التحرير لإسقاط قرارات  مرسى وإن لم يستجب فإسقاطه واجب وطنى.*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*




*

​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*يحيي الجمل.. يهتف من قلب ميدان التحرير "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"​
وصل إلى ميدان التحرير منذ قليل الدكتور يحيى الجمل، نائب رئيس الوزراء  الأسبق، وتوجه مباشرة ناحية المنصة الرئيسية وأخذ في الهتاف مع  المتظاهرين"ثورة.. ثورة"، "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام" ويحاول الآن الصعود  إلى المنصة الرئيسية لإلقاء كلمة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*قالت  الفنانة «شريهان»، اثناء مشاركتها في المسيره المتوجهه من مسجد مصطفي  محمود الى ميدان التحرير للمشاركه في مليونية «حلم الشهيد»، موجهة حديثها  للرئيس مرسي«كن رئيسا لجميع المصرين واسحب فورا الاعلان الدستورى، انت  تعرضت للظلم وعانيت يوما من التجاهل .. يجب أن تقدر ذلك.. وأنا أعرف كيف  تتحدث على أن المشهد صحى فى مصر.. أين الصحيه ونحن ندفن كل يوم شهيد ..  مطالبه مرسى بالخروج من عباءة الاخوان المسلمين*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* متظاهرو الإسكندرية لمرسي''مينا وحد القطرين وأنت قسمت الشعب اتنين''​**

الإسكندرية – سرحان سنارة:   شارك آلاف المتظاهرين من أعضاء  القوى السياسية المدنية في '' مليونية حلم الشهيد'' ، عقب صلاة الجمعة  بميدان القائد إبراهيم بوسط الإسكندرية، وذلك لإعلان رفضهم للإعلان  الدستوري للرئيس مرسي، وكذلك رفض الدستور الجديد الذي وصفوه بـ '' المسلوق  '' ، مطالبين كافة القوى السياسية بالتكاتف لحماية الثورة وعدم تركها فريسة  لجماعة غلبت مصالحها الحزبية على مصلحة الوطن. وكان المتظاهرون وأعضاء  أحزاب الدستور والتحالف الشعبي الاشتراكي والمصري الديمقراطي والتيار  الشعبي المصري وحركات الاشتراكيون الثوريون وكلنا مستقلون و6 أبريل والجبهة  الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر وآخرون قد بدأوا في التوافد على ميدان القائد  إبراهيم منذ الصباح الباكر حاملين أعلام مصر وصور للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد  الناصر . وعقب صلاة الجمعة التي غاب عنها الشيخ أحمد المحلاوي، أمام وخطيب  مسجد القائد إبراهيم، بعد خطبة الجمعة الماضية والتي شهدت اشتباكات بين  مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس مرسي خرج المتظاهرون في مسيرات انطلقت من أمام مسجد  القائد إبراهيم مرددين هتافات من بينها '' يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد ''، و''  أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد '' ، و'' بيع بيع الثورة يابديع '' ، و''ثوار  أحرار هنكمل المشوار''،و'' أيوه بنهتف ضد المرشد '' ، و'' عيش حرية عدالة  اجتماعية ''. كما حمل المتظاهرون لافتات مكتوب عليها عدة شعارات ساخرة من  بينها '' دكتور الحقنى المرشد سرق الثورة ''، و'' يا دكتور مرسي مينا وحد  القطرين وأنت قسمت الشعب اتنين ''. وشهد الميدان قيام عدد من الحركات  والأحزاب بتوزيع بيانات تعلن فيها رفضها للإعلان الدستوري الجديد ، حيث  أصدر عدة قوى سياسية بيان مجمع تحت عنوان '' لا للإعلان الدستوري المستبد  لم نسقط ديكتاتور ليأتي فرعون '' بينما وزعت الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة  مصر بيان بعنوان '' مطلب واحد للجماهير لا خيار إلا الرحيل '' .*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*حنان مطاوع: نزلت كى أقوم الرئيس لا أسقطه..وأتمنى ألا يصل لمصير «مبارك»​ **

أكدت الفنانة حنان مطاوع، التى تشارك في المسيره المنطلقه  من أمام مسجد مصطفي محمود، حتى ميدان التحرير؛ بمشاركة آلاف المتظاهرين، في  إطار مليونية «حلم الشهيد»، أنها تشارك في المسيره، من أجل إسقاط الاعلان  الدستورى وحل الجمعية التأسيسية. وتسائلت الفنانه، في تصريحات صحفيه لها  خلال المسيره، «لا أعلم لماذا يصر الرئيس على تجاهل هذه المطالب؟»، مشيره  إلى أنها لا تتمنى أن يصل الرئيس محمد مرسي الى مصير الرئيس السابق  «مبارك»، مضيفة «أنا نازلة أقوم سلوك الرئيس لا لكى أسقطه».*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*يلقي الدكتور محمد البرادعي في خلال ساعة من الأن كلمة للأمة المصرية من ميدان التحرير. يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي يتوافد على ميدان التحرير الآلاف من المتظاهرين  منذ الساعات الاولى للصباح للمشاركة فى مليونية «حلم الشيهد» التى دعت  اليها الاحزاب والقوى الميدانية للتأكيد على رفض الاعلان الدستورى  والمطالبة باسقاطه، بالاضافة إلى رفض الدستور الجديد، والمطالبة بتشكيل  تأسيسية تمثل كل المصريين دون السيطرة من تيار سياسيى بعينه​*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*هو المنتدى كله فى المظاهرات ولا ايه

اين انتم يا بشر ؟؟
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو المنتدى كله فى المظاهرات ولا ايه
> 
> اين انتم يا بشر ؟؟
> *



فعلا ناس كتير نزلوا المظاهرات


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*البرادعى يتوجه للتحرير بعد قليل ويلقي خطابا يحدد فيه مطالب "جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى" في مليونية "حلم الشهيد"​ **

يتوجه الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب "الدستور" والمنسق  العام لـ "جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى"، بعد قليل، إلى ميدان التحرير، لإلقاء خطاب  يحدد فيه مطالب الجبهة، التى تضم القوى الرافضة لقرارات 22 نوفمبر التى  أصدرها رئيس الجمهورية، الدكتور محمد مرسى.* *

ومن المتوقع أن يصل البرادعى إلى ميدان التحرير فى الساعة الرابعة عصرا.*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

> فعلا ناس كتير نزلوا المظاهرات


*ماشى هشتغل انا وياريت حد يساعد ينقل الاخبار *


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* المنصورة : الهتافات تتعالي

 أحلق دقنك بين عارك تلقى وشك وش مبارك
 يا مبارك قول لمرسى الزنزانة بعد الكرسى
 يا أخوان يا عرة الثورة مستمرة
 بيع بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع
 يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال الفنان "خالد صالح" إنه لا يملك أي  حسابات علي الإنترنت علي موقعي التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك" و"تويتر"  موضحاً أنه لم يقم بالتصريح بأي أحاديث مؤخراً وأنه لا علاقة له بأي تأييد  لأشخاص.
وأكد "خالد" أنه سيتقدم ببلاغ إلي النائب العام ضد من يقوم بانتحال شخصيته علي الفيس بوك وتويتر لكسب تعاطف جماهيره.
يذكر أن هناك  أكثر من حساب مزيف علي مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي باسم الفنان خالد صالح  والفنان أحمد عز والفنانة جيهان فاضل لتأييد قرارات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  والرئيس مرسي* *.*


----------



## DODY2010 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

الموقف الآن واضح وضوح الشمس...جمــــــاعة الأخـــــــوان الأرهـــــــــابية ضــد الشـــــــعب المصـــــــرى بأكمله...ضـــد الديموقراطـــــــية التى دفعــــت مصــــــر ثمنــــــــها أرواح أنبل شهداء وضحـــايا ثـــــورة كان مطلبها حــــرية و كــــرامة لكل أفـــــراد الشعب المصـــــرى. الأخـــــوان خــــانوا وأنفصلــــوا وتآمــــــروا على الثــــورة التى أخرجتهم من غياهب السجن البدنى والمعنوى يظنون أنهم بطبيعتهم الأرهابية سيرهبوا شعبنا وفى الحقيقة إنهم أوضحوا لكل من تعاطف معهم فى المـــاضى إن ماكان يحدث لهم كانوا يستحقونه وأكثر..إنكشف القنـــــاع وتم حجــــز مكان لهم فى مـــــــزبلة التـــــــاريخ الى الأبـــــد......يسقط حكم المرشد وليذهب دستورهم وواضيعه وجماعتهم الى مزبلة التاريخ ولن يرضى هذا الشعب بعد كل ماظهر منهم بأن يكون لهم دور فى مستقبل مصر ولن تهدأ نفوس الشعب قبل التخلص من تلك الجماعة الأرهــــابية.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظمت القوى المدنية بدمياط مسيرة، للاعتراض على الإعلان   الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي، والتعبير عن الغضب من جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين، حيث انطلقت المسيرة من مسجد عباد الرحمن، مرورا بميدان سرور،   نحو ميدان الساعة. 
وردد المشاركون هتافات عدة، منها "الميدان بيقول الإخوان  فلول"،  و"بيع بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع، و"الثوار مش بلطجية، و"قالوا حرية  وقالوا  عدالة، يادي الوكسة ع الرجالة"، و"سينا بيحصل فيها إيه، قولي يا  مرسي بتعمل  إيه". * *
وخرجت ثلاث مظاهرات لتأييد الرئيس محمد مرسي بمشاركة أعضاء  جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، بمركز دمياط من مسجد المصطفى بعزبة اللحم، فيما  خرجت خمس  مظاهرات أخرى لتأييد مرسي بكفر سعد وكفر البطيج وفارسكور والروضة  ومدينة  الزرقا. * *
وردد مؤيدو الرئيس هتافات عدة، من بينها "الفساد مش راجع  تاني قول  للزند وقول لتهاني"، و"قول للزند وقول لعاشور الميدان بقى كله  فلول"،  و"ثوار أحرار هنكمل المشوار".*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*خيمة للفنانين بميدان التحرير وشيريهان ومنى زكى وأحمد حلمى وكاملة أبو ذكرى أبرز المشاركين فى مليونية اليوم

انا جااااااااااااااى
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*تجمع  العشرات من القوي الوطنية بالشرقية منذ قليل أمام منزل الرئيس محمد مرسي  بمنطقة فللا الجامعة بمدنية الزقازيق أعتراضا علي الأعلان الدستوري و  للمطالبة بأسقاطه وأسقاط التأسيسة و ضرورة اعادة تشكليها بتوافق وطني .

وردد المشاركون الهتافات منها " يا أخواني أنتو الحزب الوطني الثاني" و "يا  بلدنا ثوري ثوري ضد الأعلان الدستوري" و "قالوا لست أم الشهيد الثورة قامت  من جديد " و "أسلامية أسلامية طالعوا عصابة وحرامية" .

أكد مصدر أمني رفيع المستوي بمديرية أمن الشرقية" لوكالة ona " أن قيادات  المديرية قامت بتكثيف الخدمات الامنية بتشكيل من قوات الأمن والأمن المركزي  لتأمين مسكن الرئيس تحسبا لحدوث أي تجاوزات من قبل المتظاهرين أمام المسكن  ، حيث تم الدفع بحواجز حديدية لتطويق منزل الرئيس و أحباط أي محاولة  لأقتحامه و كما تم أغلاق شارع الأستاد الموجود به المنزل ومنع الحركة  المرورية
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اعتلي  صلاح جابر والد الشهيد محمد الشهير بـ"جيكا" منصة  حركة 6 إبريل الكائنة  بوسط ميدان التحرير، وقدم شهادة نجله فداء للوطن،  وأكد رفضه لتصريحات  الرئيس محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية التي أدلي بها في  حديث تليفزيوني أمس،  مشيرا إلي أن "جيكا" ليس من أبناء مرسي وإنما هو ابن  مصر البار. 

وقال: إن أبناء مرسي الحقيقيون هم من يحملون الجنسية الأمريكية، وإنهم  غير  مهمومين بمصر، كما أن أبناءه هم الإخوان التابعون له المتكالبون علي   الحكم، وسرقة الثورة، وأكد أن جيكا "مصري راجل مثل المتواجدين في الميدان   المطالبين بالحرية".  

وحيا والد الشهيد شباب 6 إبريل، المتواجدين في الميدان، موجها الشكر  لهم  علي ما قدموه لمصر الآن من الحفاظ علي الثورة، وحماية حق الشهداء*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*نظم العشرات من المنتمين للأحزاب  المختلفة والقوى السياسية بالإسماعيلية، مسيرة شعبية ضد الإعلان الدستورى  بدأت من مقر أمن الدولة "المحترق" مرورًا بشارع داوود حمدان ثم شارع فاروق  لتستقر فى ميدان الحرية "الممر سابقًا"
تهتف بسقوط الإعلان الدستورى وماوصفوه بدستور الإخوان.
حيث شاركت احزاب: "المصريين الأحرار والمصرى الديمقراطى والتحالف الشعبى  والدستور"، فى المسيرة مطالبين الجميع بضرورة التصدى لمحاولة الانفراد  بالدستور، واصفين مايحدث بأنها صناعة ديكتاتور.
فيما اشتعلت حرب المنشورات حيث وزع المعارضون أوراق تحمل عنوان اغتصاب مصر  طالبت فيها المواطنين بالنزول والتعبير عن رفضهم للإعلان الدستوري، ووزعت  بيان يحمل توقيع الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة وحزب النور والدعوة السلفية  والجماعة الإسلامية وحزب البناء والتنمية وحزب العمل الجديد ومجلس أمناء  الثورة وائتلاف الإسماعيلية الحر، واتحاد شباب الثورة بالإسماعيلية يطالب  فيه هو الآخر المشاركة فى مليونية دعم الشريعة والشرعية، مؤكدين أن مايحدث  هو محاولة للقضاء على الثورة، على حد وصفهم.*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد  الفنان عمرو واكد، أن شعبية التيار الإسلامي و جماعة الأخوان المسلمين في  نقص بعدما ظهرت نواياهم الكارهة للوطن، مشيرا إلي أن غرورهم قد أوصلهم  لذلك، و قال: "شعبية الإخوان والتيار كله في انهيار بعد الكشف عن نواياهم  الكارهة للوطن وغرورهم كافي ليقضي عليهم في الإقليم كله".

وأضاف خلال تغريدة له علي موقع  التدوينات القصيرة «تويتر»: " تبقى بجد في كوكب القرود إذا افتكرت إن  شعبيتك تزيد بممارسة التسويف والقمع والتدليس والنفاق لتبجيل وتبرير  ديكتاتورية فجَّة".

وقال: "يعني اللي هينزل يؤيد قرارات  مرسي معندوش مانع إن السلطة التنفيذية والتشريعية والقضائية تبقى مع مرسي  عشان فيه ثقة خصوصاً بعد ما حنث القسم".*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*#اخبار_مصر | عاجل - منصة التحرير تعلن عصيان مدني يوم الثلاثاء ، والزحف الثوري الي قصر الاتحادية يوم الأربعاء #ENN​*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*أكد  الدكتور منير فخرى عبد النور، وزير السياحة السابق، والقيادى بحزب الوفد،  أن مسودة الدستور التى تم التصويت عليها مرفوضة شكلا وموضوعا، واصفاً  التصويت على المسودة بالهروب من العدالة لوضع مسودة قبل أن تصدر المحكمة  الدستورية حكمها بشرعية الجمعية من عدمه.

وأضاف عبد النور لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن على الشعب التمسك بمطالبه والاحتشاد  بجميع الميادين، وعلى الرئيس التراجع عن قراراته والاستجابة للشعب، مشدداً  أن الشعب لا يهزم.*


----------



## DODY2010 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

هااااام وعاجل ونرجو النشررر على نطاااق واااسع :
============================
الساعة 8 مساءا ياثوار هنبدأ نتحرك فى مسيرات وموجات متتالية ناحية القصر لاسقاط محمد مرسى مبارك ... كل الناس تبلغ بعضها وكل واحد معانا فى التحرير يبلغ على الأقل عشرين واحد من اللى حواليه وعلى كل الصفحات الثورية النشر الآن فى كل مكااان ...


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## DODY2010 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

شالو مبـــارك جابــو طرطـــوور بلع الدولــة بالدستـــوووووور

شالو مبـــارك جابــو استبن بلطجــى وهربـــااان من السجن

شالو مبـــارك جابـو جبـــان عـــايش بالبــــووس والاحضـــاان

شالو مبــــارك جابــو غــدااااار حــررق بلدى كلهـــااا بــالنـــار

شالو مبــــارك جابــو دلدووول بيقــول ع الــ يعارضــه فلــووول


----------



## apostle.paul (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*



 

*


----------



## oesi no (30 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*جانب من  مسيره حاشده للمطالبه بأسقاط الجمعيه التأسيسيه والاعلان الدستوري بدمياط اليوم .

 متابعة و تصوير : عوض رودس
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*رامى عصام مطرب الميدان بيغنى دلوقتى فى التحرير ارحل ارحل والشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجيش يرفع حالة الطواريء وينشر قواته عند مداخل القاهرة 

*​*11/30/2012   5:53 PM​*​*



*​* 
  		 بسبب مليونية الغد – الإخوان والسلفيين - أكد  مصدر سيادى بالقوات  المسلحة أن المستشفيات التابعة لهم قد رفعت درجات  حالات الطوارىء تحسباً  لوقوع اى إشتباكات غداً السبت .
 		أكد مصدر سيادي مسئول أن قوات الأمن العاملة في سيناء  رفعت حالة التأهب  القصوى تحسبا لوقوع أي عمليات إرهابية قد تقوم بها  العناصر التكفيرية  والإجرامية الموجودة هناك في ظل الظروف المتوترة التي  تمر بها البلاد  حاليا.

 		وقال المصدر إنه تم نشر ما يقرب من 150 كمينا ثابتا  ومتحركا بجميع مداخل  ومخارج سيناء، علاوة على نشر قوات إضافية بمحيط  المجرى الملاحي لقناة  السويس.

 		وأشار المصدر إلى أنه تم الدفع بدوريات من الشرطة  العسكرية لتفقد الوضع  الأمني بالمناطق المأهولة بالسكان، خاصة مدن العريش  والشيخ زويد ورفح  وغيرها.


 		نشرت المنطقة المركزية العسكرية عددا من قواتها في  مداخل القاهرة، خاصة  من ناحية طريق الإسكندرية الزراعي (عند مدخل شبرا  الخيمة)، حيث تمركزت  دبابة واحدة وعربة مدرعة وحوالي 10 من الجنود  والضباط.

 		وقال مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى إن هذا التواجد جاء  للمساهمة في عمليات  التأمين، خاصة خلال هذة الفترة التي تشهد توترا على  الساحة الداخلية، موضحا  أن الجيش ليس له أي دخل بالأمور المتعلقة  بالمظاهرات أو التناحر السياسي.

 		أكد مصدر سيادي مسئول أن المستشفيات التابعة للقوات  المسلحة رفعت حالة  الطوارئ تحسبا لوقوع أي اشتباكات أو توتر في الأوضاع  غدا، السبت.

 		وأوضح أنه تم توفير أطقم التمريض والأطباء بالكامل  داخل جميع المستشفيات،  قائلا إن مستشفيات الجيش جاهزة لاستقبال أي حالات  ولا يقتصر دورها على  علاج العسكريين فقط.

 		ومن ناحية أخرى، أكد مصدر سيادي مسئول أن قوات الأمن  العاملة في سيناء  رفعت حالة التأهب القصوى تحسبا لوقوع أي عمليات إرهابية  قد تقوم بها  العناصر التكفيرية والإجرامية الموجودة هناك في ظل الظروف  المتوترة التي  تمر بها البلاد حاليا.

 		وقال المصدر إنه تم نشر ما يقرب من 150 كمينا ثابتا  ومتحركا بجميع مداخل  ومخارج سيناء، علاوة على نشر قوات إضافية بمحيط  المجرى الملاحي لقناة  السويس.

 		وأشار المصدر إلى أنه تم الدفع بدوريات من الشرطة  العسكرية لتفقد الوضع  الأمني بالمناطق المأهولة بالسكان، خاصة مدن العريش  والشيخ زويد ورفح  وغيرها.

 		وفي سياق متصل، نشرت المنطقة المركزية العسكرية عددا  من قواتها في مداخل  القاهرة، خاصة من ناحية طريق الإسكندرية الزراعي (عند  مدخل شبرا الخيمة)،  حيث تمركزت دبابة واحدة وعربة مدرعة وحوالي 10 من  الجنود والضباط.

 		وقال مصدر أمني رفيع المستوى إن هذا التواجد جاء  للمساهمة في عمليات  التأمين، خاصة خلال هذة الفترة التي تشهد توترا على  الساحة الداخلية، موضحا  أن الجيش ليس له أي دخل بالأمور المتعلقة  بالمظاهرات أو التناحر السياسي.



الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

الشاطر لشباب الجماعة   مصر ملكاً لنا أفعلوا ما تريدون   . 
    2012-11-30 18:29:34        




      خرج القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة ال مهندس خيرت الشاطر من مكتب الارشاد , وكان فى إنتظاره عدد كبير من شباب الجماعة وقال لهم " مصر أصبحت لكم أفعلوا ما تريدون " .

    وقد نشرت عدة مواقع  أيضاً أنه قد خرج مع الشاطر القيادى بالجبهة السلفية " طارق الزمر " مؤكداً أن يوم السبت المقبل سيكون يوماً للجهاد من اجل الدستور والشريعة .

    فيما اعتبرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، انتهاء الجمعية التأسيسية لكتابة  الدستور من التصويت على المسودة النهائية، بأنه يمثل نقلة هامة لمصر وثمرة  من ثمار ثورة 25 يناير.

    وقالت الجماعة  في بيان لها، أمس، "نتقدم بأسمى آيات التهاني للشعب المصري بانتهاء  الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع مشروع الدستور من إتمام عملها، وانتهائها من  التصويت على مشروع الدستور وموافقتها عليه بالإجماع واستعدادها لتقديمه  للسيد رئيس الجمهورية لطرحه على الناخبين للاستفتاء عليه".

    وأضاف البيان "إن إتمام هذه الخطوة التاريخية يمثل نقلة هامة لمصر وشعبها،  بما تمثله من وضع الشعب لدستوره بنفسه لأول مرة وبإرادته الحرة وبلا تدخل  من أي جهة كانت، ومن اشتماله على قيم ومبادئ وثوابت تذكر لأول مرة في  دساتير مصر".




​

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*قطع طريق أبو قير تنديدًا بالإعلان الدستورى  








​ 
                                                                    الاسكندريه – أميرة عوض:                              الجمعة , 30 نوفمير 2012 18:20          
     قطع عصر اليوم الجمعة الآلاف شارع ابو قير بمنطقة  سيدى جابر وعرقلوا  الحركة المرورية بالاسكندرية تنديدا بالاعلان الدستورى  الذى اعلنت عنه  رئاسة
     الجمهورية مؤخرا، مرددين يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد وارحل  يامرسى, وجيكا دمك  حيحرر بلد ورفعوا صور الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر,  واعلام مصر.
    وجدير بالذكر بان الاحزاب والقوى والحركات السياسية خرجوا فى مسيرة حاشدة   عقب شعائر صلاة الجمعة من ساحة مسجد القائد ابراهيم الى منطقة سيدى جابر   للمطالبه بالغاء الاعلان الدستورى.

*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اعتصام كامل للعاملين بكل فنادق شرم الشيخ من الساعه 3الى 8 وامتناعهم عن العمل امام محافظة شرم الشيخ للمطالبه باسقاط مرسى وعزله *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*خالد على من أعلى منصة "التحرير": عصيان مدنى عصيان مدنى حتى يسقط النظام

*​*11/30/2012 6:33 PM​​**



​**قال  خالد على، المرشح الرئاسى السابق، من فوق منصة ميدان التحرير اليوم، أن  مسجد الشربتلى الذى صلى فيه مرسى اليوم صلاة الجمعة، قد هتف" يسقط يسقط  محمد مرسى"، ومضيفا موجها حديثة للرئيس مرسى، قائلا:" أتحداك أن تنزل إلى  ميدان التحرير، مرة أخرى كما فعلت بعد فوزك فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأن  تفتح قميصك مرة أخرى".



وأضاف على: إن الإعلان الدستورى يعد تحديا سافر لإرادة المصريين، وانتهاكا  للسلطة القضائية، وقام بتحية القضاء المصرى، الذى أعلن العصيان المدنى. 



وردد خالد على هتافات:"يا قضاة يا قضاة خلصونا من الطغاة.. عصيان مدنى  عصيان مدنى حتى يسقط النظام والإعلان الدستورى.. حسن مالك وأحمد عز نفس  فساده ونفس العز". 






الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإبراشى لمرسى: العناد سيقتلك 








​ 
   		 		   			 								كتب – محمود السويفى: 			 	   		منذ 23 دقيقة 15 ثانية  		 
 	أكد الإعلامى "وائل الإبراشى"، مقدم برنامج  العاشرة مساء، أن عناد الرئيس  مرسى تجاه مطالب الشعب تجاه الإعلان  الدستورى سيقتله، قائلا "حوار الرئيس  للتليفزيون المصرى امس لم يكن به  استجابة لمطالب الشعب وكان الخطاب مؤلما  ومحزنا وسيحشد الجماهير في  الميادين".
 	وأضاف الإبراشى لبوابة الوفد وسط مسيرة من مسجد مصطفى  محمود نحو التحرير  احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستورى ,أن مرسى قدم الشعب في  الميادين والشوارع  وفرق مجتمع وعليه التراجع عن عناده مشيرا إلى أن  التراجع عن الخطأ قمة  الشجاعة مطالبا الرئيس بأن يحكم باسم الشعب لأن  شرعيته أصبحت على المحك .
	واستنكر الإبراشى انتهاء الجمعية التأسيسية من التصويت على الدستور أمس   مواصفا إياه بالمستبد قائلا "لا يجوز تخيير الشعب بين دستور مستبد وأكثر   استبداد".
	ومن جانبه علق النائب البرلمانى السابق زياد العليمى على خطاب الرئيس أمس   "لم أفهم شيئا من حوار مرسى" معلنا رفضه لما تم من سلق الدستور على يد   الجمعية التأسيسية، مشككا في الجمعية التأسيسية.
	وإلى ذلك وصلت مسيرة مسجد مصطفى محمود للمهندسين أمام مبنى دار الأوبرا   المصرية بعد تزايد الأعداد لتصبح آلافا مستمرين في هتافاتهم ضد المرشد   والإخوان.

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*مفاجأة.. إمام مسجد سيدي جابر يستقيل في خطبة الجمعة لرفضه ضغوط الأوقاف لإعلان تأييده لقرارات الرئيس
 2012-11-30 18:24:56 

 




 قام الشيخ حسن عبد البصير - وعلى الملأ وعلى مرأى ومسمع من العديد من  القيادات الإخوانية التي كانت متمركزة بصحبة الآلاف من المتظاهرين التابعين  للجماعة أمام المسجد لإعلان تأييدهم للرئيس- بقراءة استقالته من إمامة  المسجد وذلك قبل انتهائه من خطبة صلاة الجمعة.

 ويمثل ذلك مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل لأن ذلك المسجد كان يعتبره أعضاء جماعة  "الإخوان المسلمون" بالإسكندرية أحد أهم معاقلهم، حتى أنه كان المسجد الذي  فضلوا أن يقوم الرئيس محمد مرسي بزيارته والصلاة به حال مجيئة للمحافظة،  منذ ما يقرب من شهرين ماضيين. 

 وكشف عبد البصير عن أنه قد تلقى تعليمات من وزارة الأوقاف بإعلان تأييده  لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي، وأن يحث المصلين على القبول بها وهو ما رفضه  الشيخ قائلا، إنه لم يكن يتمنى أن يتدخل أحد ويوجه الأئمة لإلقاء خطب  لمنافقة الحكام، معربا عن أنه كان يتمنى أن تنتهي التدخلات في شئون الأوقاف  وأئمته وتوجيههم على هذا النحو، وألا تتكرر ذات ممارسات النظام السابق. 

 وحاول العديد من أعضاء جماعة "الإخوان المسلمون" الفتك بالشيخ وحاصروه  محاولين الإعتداء عليه عقب الصلاة، إلا أن المصلين من أهالي المنطقة قد  تمكنوا من حمايته، حيث غادر المكان على الفور. 

 واعتلى القيادي الإخواني طلعت فهمي- مدير مدارس الجزيرة الإسلامية- المنبر  عقب انتهاء صلاة الجمعة ليرد على إمام المسجد، حيث قال للمصلين: "لا تصدقوه  لقد كان أحد رجال أمن الدولة السابقين وهو موجه ليقول هذا الكلام"-بحسب  قوله-. 





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* المطالب التي ذكرها الدكتور محمد البرادعي في كلمته في التحرير
 =========================

 - ضرورة العودة إلى ما قبل الإعلان الدستوري للحوار الوطني 

 - التوافق على كل الخطوات السياسية من قبل النظام والمعارضة.

 - اعتبار مشروع الدستور الحالي باطل.

 - نُحَمِّل د.مرسي نتيجة كل ما يحدث في مصر نتيجة عناده

 - التأكيد على سلمية العمل والتشديد على مطالب الثورة "عيش، حرية، عدالة اجتماعية "


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*شباب الإخوان يهددون مسيرة شبرا بـ استنونا بكرة 
    2012-11-30 16:29:27        





       قام مجموعة من شباب الإخوان العاملين بموقع "إخوان أون لاين" بعمل إشارات  بذيئة من شرفات مقر الموقع، أثناء مرور مسيرة شبرا أسفل المقر، ورددوا بصوت  مرتفع "استنونا بكرة".      ورد المتظاهرون بالمسيرة عليهم بهتافات "أهم أهم أهم الخرفان أهم"، " يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد".

    المصدر : الوطن ​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CMhT6Bo-DoY#![/YOUTUBE]


* الست دي راجل :smile01*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*منظمة العدل الدولية تدين الإعلان الدستورى ....... مرسى وصل للعالمية .....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميدان الشون بالمحلة تحول الى شكل مصغر من ميدان التحرير *


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*تم شطب قضاة من اجل مصر من قبل مجلس الدولة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*مجلـــس الدولـــة يعلــــن وفـــــــاة العــــــدالة والديمقراطية بالوقــــوف دقيقــــة حـــداداً بسبب الإعلان الدستورى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*فى المنيا الآلاف فى مسيرات تجوب شوارع المنيا الآن تندد بحكم الاخوان المسلمين والهتافات تتعالى "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحي: لن أعترف بالدستور حتى لو وافق الشعب عليه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسيوط الان | مسيرة في طريقها إلى ميدان المحطة الآن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. حرارة: معتصم فى التحرير .. وفى انتظار الإخوان غداً 

*​*11/30/2012   6:52 PM​*​*











*​*
إبراهيم الشرقاوى


 	قال الدكتور أحمد حرارة أنه معتصم فى ميدان التحرير، اليوم ، ومنتظر الإخوان المسلمين غداً السبت .

 	وأضاف حرارة أنه يكرة الإخوان وأن مايحدث أمس من  التأسيسية للدستور "أى  كلام" حيث أنها غير معترف بها ،لأنها لا تصلح أن  تكون مشرعه للدستور ،  متسائلاً : ما معنى كتابة الدستور بدون الكنيسة هل  يصلح ؟! .


 



















*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

[COLOR=black !important]



​​[/COLOR]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* ميدان التحرير
*




​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*



​**

سب إبراهيم سعيد نجم النادى الأهلى  والزمالك الأسبق, الناقد الرياضي علاء صادق, بلفظ خارج بسبب تأييده للدكتور  محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية.


ونقل إبراهيم سعيد نجم النادى الأهلى  والزمالك الأسبق, احدى الكلمات لعلاء صادق يقول فيها "أمام كل واحد ضد  مرسي خمسة يؤيدون الرئيس، والجهلاء يطالبون بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى", ورد  عليها سعيد بنقد لاذع مقتبساً أحدى كلمات أحمد مكى فى فيلم "أتش دبور".


وقال إبراهيم سعيد - فى حسابه الشخصي  بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى الفيس بوك- إلى انه قرر الذهاب للتظاهر فى ميدان  التحرير مع اجدع شعب واحسن بلد في الدنيا, مؤكداً أن مصر لكل المصريين.


الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*جانب من ميدان التحرير اليوم
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*Gameela Ismail*             ‏@*GameelaIsmail*                                                                        والمحله واسكندريه والسويس واسيوط مدد مدد مدد مدد شدي حيلك يا بلد                    ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* بالصور.. مسيرة لـ''مصر القوية'' تجوب التحرير للتنديد بالإعلان الدستوري *




*Share*

*



* *                مسيرة لمصر القوية تجوب التحرير للتنديد بالإعلان الدستوري    *

* 11/30/2012 6:35:00 PM*
*القاهرة - أ ش أ:*
*تصوير - مصطفى الشيمي: 
نظم أعضاء حزب ''مصر القوية'' مسيرة انطلقت من ميدان التحرير متجهة إلى  ميدان طلعت حرب ثم العودة مرة أخرى إلى ميدان التحرير للتنديد بالإعلان  الدستوري الذى اصدره الرئيس مرسى منذ اسبوع والذى وصفوه ''بالإعلان  الدكتاتوري''.*
*ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات مكتوب عليها ''مصر مش عزبة''، كما رددوا العديد من الهتافات المنددة بالإعلان الدستوري الجديد.*
*وأوضح  المشاركون فى المسيرة أن الشعب الذى أطاح بمبارك ونظامه البائد كسر حاجز  الخوف وتطور مستوى وعيه السياسي، وسيستمر فى ثورته واعتصامه لحين إلغاء هذا  الإعلان الدستوري الباطل - على حد تعبيرهم ، بالإضافة لتحقيق كافة مطالبهم  الخاصة بالدفاع عن حقهم فى العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*




البرادعي: يهدد بالعصيان المدني لإسقاط الدستور الجديد*​ *
ألقى الدكتور محمد البرادعي، وكيل  مؤسسي حزب الدستور، كلمة إلى متظاهري  جمعة "حق الشهيد"، مساء اليوم، طالب  فيها بالعودة لما قبل الإعلان  الدستورى، والدخول بعدها فى حوار وطنى عاجل.*​* وحدد البرادعى، في كلمته من أعلى منصة ميدان التحرير أمام المتظاهرين، مطالب المصريين فى جميع ميادين في أربع نقاط رئيسية، هي:
 أولاً: العودة ما قبل الإعلان الدستوري والوصول إلى حوار وطني كامل.
 ثانيًا: التوافق على خطوط محددة وأرض مشتركة لمواجهة الأخطار التي تتعرض لها البلاد.
 ثالثًا: اعتبار المشروع الحالي فاقد للشرعية من حيث الشكل والمضمون.   مطالبًا بالتوافق على جمعية تأسيسية جديدة تؤسس لبناء نظام ديمقراطي حقيقي.
 رابعًا: العمل على مواجهة حالة الاستقطاب التي تعصف بالبلاد.
 وحمّل البرادعي الدكتور محمد مرسي المسئولية كاملة على ما يترتب من   تداعيات تضع المشروعية الدستورية على المحك، مشددًا على ضرورة استمرار   الاعتصام بالشكل السلمي واستخدام جميع الوسائل السلمية للتصعيد للوصول إلى   المطالب الشعبية وهي العيش والحرية والعدالة الاجتماعية.
 وأضاف أن العصيان المدني هو الخيار الأوحد لإسقاط مشروع الدستور الجديد، والإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره مرسي منذ أيام.
 كما طالب مرسى بتحقيق اهداف ملايين المصريين بجميع محافظات مصر وإنهاء   حالة الاستقطاب بالشارع المصرى، وردد المتظاهرون هتافات "يسقط يسقط   النظام.. شد القلوع يا برادعى مفيش رجوع يا برادعى"*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الإنذار الأخير: التراجع أو التنحى*





بوابة الوفد ـ خاص:الجمعة , 30 نوفمير 2012 19:15
تنشر  جريدة الوفد بعددها الصادر غدًا السبت عددًا من الموضوعات الهامة خلال  تغطيتها لأحداث مليونية "حلم الشهيد" للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري  الجديد، وحل الجمعية التأسيسية وإعادة تشكيلها.​
ويحتل المانشيت الرئيسي "الإنذار الأخير: التراجع أو التنحى"،
كما يتناول العدد موضوعات متنوعة منها:
ـ الميدان يصرخ باطل.. رئيس الجمهورية يدعو الشعب للاستفتاء على دستور ساقط.
ـ القضاة يرفضون الإشراف على "المهزلة".. والأمن لن يستطيع حماية لجان التصويت.
ـ البدوى فى التحرير: شعب مصر لا يفرط فى حقه ولن يقبل تمرير الدستور الباطل.
ـ منظمة العفو الدولية: مرسى دهس القانون.. ومصر فى "ثورة ثانية".​​




​



​
​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*استعدادا لمليونية السبت.. شاهد ماذا فعلت المدارس بالجيزه !!
2012-11-30 19:45:50​





  استعدت مديريتى التربية والتعليم بمحافظتى القاهرة  والجيزة لمواجهة مليونتى غدا السبت فى ميدان التحرير وميدان النهضة بالجيزة  باعداد خطة طوارىء لنقل مدارس المناطق الساخنة الى مدارس اخرى فى حال  اشتعال الاحداث وتهديد امن وسلامة الطلاب والمعلمين، بحيث لا تعطل الدراسة  او تأجيلها ، تلك الخطة تضمنت نقل 10 مدارس تقع ببؤرة وزارة الداخلية ووسط  القاهرة، ومدرستين بالجيزة، حيث كشفت نعيمة عبدالجليل «وكيل اول وزارة  التربية والتعليم بمحافظة الجيزة» انه تم اعداد خطة لاخلاء المدارس التى  تقع فى المناطق الساخنة مثل مدرستى السعيدية والجيزة الاعدادية لقربهم من  ميدان النهضة وجامعة القاهرة والتى عادة ما ينطلق منها المظاهرات، بحيث فى  حال اشتعال احداث التظاهرات سيتم نقل مدرسة الجيزة الى مدرسة أبو الهول  الاعدادية بنين كفترة مسائية، كما سيتم تقسيم مدرسة السعيدية لنقل جزء من  الطلاب الى مدرسة وجيه بغدادى بجنوب الجيزة، ومدرسة احمد لطفى بالعمرانية،  مؤكدة على ان الخطة لا تتضمن تأجيل الدراسة بالمدارس او تأجيل امتحانات  منتصف العام الدراسى المقررة فى اول يناير المقبل . من جانبه محمد عطية  «مدير ادارة عابدين التعليمية» كشف لـ«التحرير» انه تم نقل 12 قسم بمكاتبها  الادارية تابعة لادارة عابدين التعليمية من مبنى مجمع التحرير الى مدرسة  فتحية بهيج الاعدادية بنات بصفة مؤقتة لحين انتهاء التظاهرات والمناوشات  بين المتظاهرين وقوات الامن، موضحا ان تلك الاقسام تتضمن مكتب المدير العام  والوكيل، الارشيف، اوراق الشيكات، الاتصال السياسى، الامن والتوجيهات  الفنية باقسامها المختلفة والشئون القانونية . «عطية» لفت الى انه تم اعداد  خطة بديلة للعشر مدارس الواقعة فى بؤرة الداخلية والتحرير ومنطقة عابدين  فى حال حدوث اى تداعيات لمليونيات اليوم، حيث سيتم نقل واحلال هذة المدارس  بعد تقسيمها لمراحل بحيث تنقل المدارس الاعدادية الى مدرستى «نوبار والحرية  الاعدادية»، والمدارس الثانوية الى مدرستى «الاقباط ومصطفى كامل  الثانوية»، اما المدارس الفنية سيتم التنسيق لاستيعاب طلاب مدرستى  المعاملات التجارية وعابدين الصناعية فى مدرسة القاضى شرف الدين المهنى  القريبة لاستكمال اعمال الدراسة، كما تتضمن الخطة تكثيف الحصص لشرح المناهج  التى تم اهدار شرحها منذ بدء احداث التحرير. «مدير الادارة» اشار الى صدور  تعليمات باخلاء 4 مدارس هما « الفرير، الراهبات، العائلة المقدسة فى شارع  رمسيس والبطركية بالفجالة» والتى تنتظم بهم الدراسة اليوم، قبل انتهاء  اليوم الدراسى بساعة واحدة حرصا على سلامة الطلاب، بحيث يتم اخراج الطلاب  الساعة الواحدة ظهرا بدلا من الساعة الثانية ظهرا.





​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون بالمحلة يحاصرون منزل المحافظ ويقذفونه بالحجارة

كتب : أحمد فتحي ورفيق ناصفمنذ 21 دقيقة* *
طباعة1





صورة ارشيفية​* *
حاصر العشرات من  المتظاهرين من شباب القوى المدنية والحركات الثورية، منزل المهندس سعد  الحسيني، محافظ كفر الشيخ، والقيادي البارز بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  وأقبلوا على قذفه بالحجارة بمنطقة السبع بنات بمدينة المحلة الكبرى.* *
وتمكن أهالي  المنطقة من منعهم واحتواء الموقف، ثم توجهوا ناحية مقر دار الإخوان في  محاولة لاقتحامه، إلا أنهم وجدوا المقر مغلق بعد إزالة اللافتة الخاصة به،  كما استهدفوا عدة مقار تابعة لقيادات الجماعة، فيما تشهد المنطقة حالة من  الذعر والقلق بين الأهالي.* *
كما قذف  المتظاهرون القطارين 516 القادم من المنصورة إلى الإسكندرية، ورقم 65  القادم من طنطا إلى المنصورة، عند مزلقان الشون بوسط المدينة، بالحجارة،  بعد أن حاولوا إيقافهما.* *




الوطن*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اسكندرية اعلنت الاعتصام في سيدي جابر و غلق شارع ابوقير كخطوة اولي للتصعيد لعصيان مدني شامل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*آخر تطورات الوضع في بورسعيد:-
أنباء عن أول حالة وفاة في الإشتباكات برصاص مسلحين مواليين للإخوان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*شركات الاتوبيس ترفض تاجير الاتوبيسات للاخوان خوفا من احتراقها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو المحلة يحاصرون منزل سعد الحسيني ويقذفونه بالحجارة ويهتفون بسقوط الإخوان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*



* 





*خطير جدا تهديد بذبح الاقباط على الصفحة الرسمية لائتلاف اقباط مصر* 
​ 
*خطير جدا تهديد بذبح الاقباط على الصفحة الرسمية لائتلاف اقباط مصر *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اليوم السابع
 انضمام مستشار الرئيس مرسى المستقيل سمير مرقس لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*المظاهرات تشتعل في ميدان الثقافة في سوهاج......
 وفي ميدان المحظة بقنا*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الفريق / حسام خير الله .... يحذر مرسى .... و يصرح : «الجيش» سيقف مع الشعب ....... موضحاً : أن الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى بدفع وبمباركة من مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وضع مصر على حافة الحرب الأهلية , حيث أن ذلك يحدث الفتنة والانقسام والاقتتال الذي لن يترك الأخضر واليابس، ويعود بمصر إلى الوراء عقودا طويلة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. معتصمو  التحرير  يستعينون بالكلاب والأسلاك الشائكة !
    2012-11-30 20:25:42        





           استعانت المجموعة القائمة على تأمين مداخل ومخارج ميدان التحرير، بكلبين  لمعاونتها في التعرف علي البلطجية ومنع دخول أي شخص يحمل مخدرات، لتأمين  المتظاهرين من المخربين أو أي محاولة لتشويه سمعتهم. 

    كما قاموا بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة علي جميع المداخل والمخارج وتفتيش الوافدين والتحقق من البطاقات الشخصية. 

    وقال محمد شهدي، أحد القائمين علي توزيع المتطوعين لتأمين الميدان، إنهم  قاموا بشراء خوز وسترات موحدة الألوان بالإضافة إلي الأسلاك الشائكة لحماية  الوافدين علي الميدان أو المعتصمين بداخله من خلال الجهود الذاتية. 

    وأضاف: استعنا بكلاب للمساعدة في عملية التأمين موضحًا أنها ليست المرة  الأولي فقد تمت الاستعانة بالكلاب خلال ثورة 25 يناير وعلي مدار 18 يومًا  حتي سقط النظام، كما أنه يأمل في إسقاط النظام الحالي لما ارتكبه من  مخالفات جسيمة، على حد قوله.      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*مظاهرة مؤيدة وأخرى معارضة لقرارات مرسي أمام السفارة المصرية بباريس *

*




* *علي المالكي* 



​ *نظم عدد من المصريين  بالعاصمة الفرنسية باريس، مساء الجمعة، مظاهرتين أمام مقر السفارة المصرية  بباريس، إحداهما مؤيدة للإعلان الدستورى الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي  والأخرى رافضة للإعلان.*​ ​ *ورفع المعارضون لقرارات  الرئيس الأعلام المصرية ولافتات تطالب بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الجديد،  وإعادة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، ورددوا شعارات «عيش حرية عدالة  اجتماعية كرامة إنسانية»، وأكدوا دعمهم للمتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير  وتضامنهم مع مطالبهم.*​ ​ *وعلى الجانب الآخر،  وعلى بعد أمتار قليلة من مقر السفارة، نظم عدد آخر من المصريين المقيمين  بفرنسا خاصة باريس مظاهرة أخرى تأييدا للإعلان الدستورى الأخير.*​ ​ *وأكد المؤيدون الذين  رفعوا أيضا أعلام مصر، أن القرارات الأخيرة للرئيس مرسي تضمن حقوق شهداء  الثورة من خلال إعادة محاكمة القتلة بالاضافة إلى ضمان محاسبة «لصوص  الأموال والأراضى»، وشددوا على تأييدهم لقرار إقالة النائب العام السابق،  المستشار عبد المجيد محمود.*​ ​ *وأوضحوا أنهم يؤيدون  إنهاء الدستور الذي طال انتظاره لحرصهم على الانتقال إلى وضع دستوري ومؤسسي  سليم وانتخاب مجلس الشعب ليتولى السلطة التشريعية والرقابية، ودعوا إلى  التضامن مع قرارات الرئيس «من أجل وطن آمن ومستقر»، وبناء وطن يُنهب منذ  سنوات وذلك من خلال الإسراع بإنشاء مؤسسات الدولة.*​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*دروع بشرية لحماية مقر الحرية والعدالة بالسويس.. ومدير الأمن يؤكد: لست خادما لهم لأحميهم

كتب : محمد مقلدمنذ 11 دقيقة* *
طباعة






صورة ارشيفية​* *
خرجت مسيرة حاشدة  بعد عصر اليوم الجمعة من ميدان الشهداء بالسويس طافت شوارع المحافظة  والعودة للميدان، للتنديد بالإعلان الدستوري للرئيس مرسي والمطالبة  بإسقاطه، وحاول بعض المندسين التوجه لمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بشارع أحمد  شوقي واقتحام محافظة السويس لولا الثوار الذين رفضوا تلك التصرفات وأقاموا  دروعا بشرية حالت دون ذلك.* *
وهتف المتظاهرون  خلال المسيرة عبر مكبرات للصوت هتفافات مناهضة للرئيس مرسي وحكم جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين؛ من بينها (يا مرسي قول لبديع الثورة عمرها ما تضيع)  و(الإخوان والسلفيين سرقوا الثورة باسم الدين) و(كلنا أيد واحدة.. كلنا مع  بعض.. حكم المرشد.. حنجيبوا الأرض) و(يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد) و(يا إخوان يا  مسلمين بعتوا شعب مصر لمين).* *
ووصلت المسيرة  للشارع المؤدي لشارع أحمد شوقي المتواجد به مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة، وحاول  بعض المندسين الاتجاه لمقر الحزب، ما دفع المتظاهرين لعمل دروع بشرية منعت  أي أحد من المرور تجاه الحزب، كام أقام المتظاهرون أيضا بعض الدروع  البشرية أمام ديوان عام المحافظة؛ حيث حاول البعض إلقاء الطوب والحجارة على  المحافظة واقتحامها.* *
وأكدوا  المتظاهرون أنهم حضروا للمحافظة لتقديم مطالبهم مكتوبة للمحافظ لرفعها  للرئيس محمد مرسي، والمتمثلة في إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري وحل الجمعية  التأسيسية للدستور وعرض كل ما يتم في سيناء على الرأي العام المصري،  وتسلمها منهم اللواء مصطفى زهران سكرتير عام المحافظة لتوصيلها للواء سمير  عجلان محافظ السويس، ثم عادت المسيرة لميدان الشهداء بالأربعين لاستكمال  التظاهر.* *
وعلى الجانب  الآخر، طافت شوارع السويس عقب صلاة الجمعة سيارات تابعة لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين استخدمت مكبرات صوت لدعوة المواطنين للسفر للقاهرة للمشاركة في  مليونية (الشرع والشريعة).* *
من جانبه، رفض  مدير أمن السويس الاتهامات الموجهة إليه بتكريس جهود المديرية لتأمين مقر  الحرية والعدالة، وأكد لـ(الوطن)، أنه ليس خداما عند الحرية والعدالة أو  غيره من الأحزاب ويقوم بما يمليه عليه ضميره لصالح هذا الوطن ولا يهمه بعد  ذلك استبعاده من منصبه، مشيرًا إلى أنه جاهز لحفظ أمن الوطن في أي موقع  يتقلده.* *




الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. من خلال برج للمراقبة.. متظاهرو التحرير: ممنوع دخول الإخوان 


 





















11/30/2012 - 20:01



استدعى المتظاهرون المشاركون في مليونية "حلم الشهيد"  بميدان التحرير  اليوم الجمعة دور الأمن من خلال إقامة برج للمراقبة أول  الميدان، يقف أعلاه  أحد المتظاهرين وهو يرتدي زي رجل الأمن حاملا في يده  عصا ودرعا واقية  مكتوبا عليها رسالة تحذير مضمونها "ممنوع دخول الإخوان".











* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*علاء  الأسواني: عندما أقول الإخوان كاذبون فأنا أقصد قيادات الإخوان وليس شباب  الإخوان، قيادات الإخوان تواطأوا مع السلطة ضد الشعب منذ عهد فاروق حتى  طنطاوي *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*



    تجددت الاشتباكات مساء اليوم الجمعة، بين الأمن والمتظاهرين، بمحيط  السفارة الأمريكية، على الرغم من إغلاق الشوارع الجانبية بجدران عازلة،  وضعها رجال الأمن.
    ومن جانبهم، حاول بعض أعضاء القوى السياسية الموجودة بميدان التحرير تهدئة  الوضع، بين الطرفين وإقناع المتظاهرين بضرورة العودة للميدان، حتى لا تخرج  التظاهرات عن سلميتها.
    يُذكر أن مصابيح الإنارة بمحيط السفارة، تم إطفاؤها، وخيّم الظلام على  الشوارع المُحيطة بها، بهدف إجبار المتظاهرين على العودة لميدان التحرير.


     الوفد  ​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

**رئيس  حكومة يقول اقعدوا بالقطونيل ف اوضه واحدة ورئيسة يقول أحضنوا بعض، عرفت  عاوزين يقفلوا المواقع الاباحية لية؟
عشان هيبثوها بقنوات النيل +18*
 ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*لأول مرة.. «نائب مدير أمن الشرقية» يشارك في مظاهرات لرفض الإعلان الدستوري

الجمعة 2012/11/30[COLOR=#C20808 !important] 6:24 م

*​*




*​*





الشرقية - محمود الفولي
شارك اللواء محمد العزبي نائب مدير أمن الشرقية في   المظاهرات الذي وقفت أمام منزل الرئيس مرسي حيث خرج العزبي من الكردون   الأمني الذي كان يؤمن محيط منزل الرئيس وقام بالسير مع المتظاهرين الذي قام   بالتظاهر لرفض الأعلان الدستوري.

وتفاجأ المتظاهرين من مشاركة نائب مدير الأمن في المظاهرات   بالرغم من وجودة ما بين القيادات الأمنية ورجح البعض منهم أن يكون العزبي   خرج للمشاركة في المظاهرات الرافضة للإعلان الدستوري.

وأشار البعض إلى أن العزبي خرج معهم لكي يعرف ماذا يريد   الثوار من التظاهرات أمام منزل مرسي والغرض من هذة المراوغة التي قاموا   بفعلها مع قوات تأمين المنزل.




المحيط
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاسكندرية :- القبض على عدد من بلطجية قام الاخوان بتأجيرهم لفض اعتصام سيدي جابر بعد محاولتهم الهجوم على الاعتصام و قام الثوار بالسيطرة على الموقف و القبض عليهم و جاء هذا الهجوم بنتبجة عكسية بدل من فض الاعتصام تضامن اعداد اخرى للمعتصمين وسط اصرار تام للاستمرار و ارتفع الهتاف الشعب يرد اسقاط النظام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ذكرت قناة الحياة الفضائية، في خبر عاجل لها، أن عمومية مجلس الدولة أحالت المستشار محمد فؤاد جاد الله و"قضاة من أجل مصر" للتحقيق.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*«آسف يا ريس»: «الطرف الثالث» اختفى لأنه يحكم الآن

الجمعة 2012/11/30[ 7:52 م

*​*




*​*





متابعة - عبدالعزيز أبوسعدة:
قالت مجموعة «أنا آسف يا ريس» الموالية للرئيس المخلوع محمد   حسني مبارك، أن مليونية يوم الثلاثاء الماضي، ومليونية اليوم لم تشهد  سقوط  ضحايا من قنص من فوق العمارات أو إطلاق لأعيرة نارية لتسخين المشهد  من  اعلي كوبري أكتوبر.

وكتب أدمن صفحة «أنا آسف يا ريس» عبر موقع التواصل   الاجتماعي «فيس بوك»: "رغم الأعداد المهولة لا يوجد اعتداءات على أقسام   الشرطة والسجون ولا ناس هجموا بالجمال أين الطرف التالت الذي ظل يعبث أثناء   وجود الرئيس مبارك ببساطه اختفى لأنه يحكم ألان..!!".




المحيط*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*إشتباكات عنيفه فى الإسكندريه الآن  
شوفوها على التليفزيون بسرعه على قناة اون تى فى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* الاسكندرية الأن : اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين و قوات الأمن
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*‏.*




سيدة مصرية تشارك بمسيرة شبرا للتحرير اليوم


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*                  بالصور .. سما المصري ترقص وتغنى بالتحرير فى مليونية "حلم الشهيد" وتهتف "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"

*​* 






​                          الجمعة 30.11.2012 - 08:57 م ​ 




















​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*استمرار التظاهرات المناهضة للاعلان الدستوري و تأسيسية الدستور ببورسعيد .
 متابعة : حنان السيد
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | عاجل - خاص - الاسكندرية - عدد من البلطجية يحملون السنج والسيوف وبعض مسدسات الخرطوش يهاجمون المتظاهرين بسيدي جابر *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*   عاجل القبض على شخص بالتحرير قام بمحاولة قتل  صباحى *
*2012-11-30 21:09:35* 

*



* 
 *ألقى  عدد من المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير اليوم، الجمعة، القبض على عاطل وبحوزته  سلاح أبيض "ساطور"، وقال أحد المتظاهرين إنه سمع "العاطل" يتلفظ بألفاظ  "أنا جاى هنا عشان أقتل حمدين صباحى"، واقتاده المتظاهرون إلى قسم شرطة قصر  النيل لتحرير محضر ضده.

فوجئ  العميد هانى جرجس مأمور قسم شرطة قصر النيل، بدخول عدد من المتظاهرين  ممسكين بعاطل، وطلبوا تحرير محضر يتهمونه فيه بمحاولة التعدى على حمدين  صباحى بالميدان، وتبين أن "العاطل" سبق اتهامه فى قضيتى سرقة وضرب من قبل،  وبحوزته ساطور، وأنكر اتهامه بالتعدى على حمدين صباحى، مضيفا أنه اقتنى  السلاح نظرا لوجود أشخاص كثيرين بالميدان ومعهم أسلحة وبقصد الدفاع عن  النفس. فتم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، وإحالته للنيابة العامة لمباشرة  التحقيقات.* *




* ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ميدان التحرير الان
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار مصر اليوم : الجيش يرفع حالة الطواريء وينشر قواته عند مداخل القاهرة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل| الحياة: تعزيزات أمنية لفض اشتباكات الإسكندرية*

كتب : أحمد خلف اللهمنذ 1 دقيقة
طباعة






*صورة أرشيفية*​
ذكرت قناة الحياة الفضائية أن هناك تعزيزات أمنية وصلت لميدان سيدي جابر بالإسكندرية للسيطرة على الاشتباكات الدائرة هناك.
الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*                             مظاهرات حاشدة بالزقازيق ضد الاعلان الدستورى*

*



* *                             صورة ارشيفية                         *

*                                                                                    - محمد عوده-إسلام على                         * 
*                         نشر:                         30/11/2012 5:32 م                          – تحديث                         30/11/2012 9:24 م                      *
*شهدت مدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية مظاهرات  حاشدة شارك فيها المئات من  شباب القوى الوطنية و الأحزاب السياسية  بالمحافظة، حيث انطلقت المظاهرات  من مسجد الفتح عقب صلاة الجمعة وطافت  عددا من الشوارع الرئيسية وعلى رأسها  شارع الكورنيش وشارع المحافظة وشارع  الأمن الغذائى.*
*كما طافت عددا من الميادين والأماكن الحيوية وعلى رأسها ميدان القومية ومحيط الديوان العام للمحافظة.*
*وندد المتظاهرون بحكم الإخوان المسلمين مرددين هتافات عديدة كان من   أبرزها «يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد»، كما طالبوا بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى الذى   كان قد أصدره الرئيس، حيث قالوا «يابلدنا ثورى ثورى ضد الإعلان الدستورى» ،   كما رفع المتظاهرون لافتات منددة بحكم المرشد مكتوب عليها «يسقط يسقط حكم   المرشد»، و «عائدون يا إخوان كاذبون»، و «دجال طائفى إلبس عشان تروح»  و«قتلت حلم الشهيد وحرقت قلب الثورة».*
*وفى سياق متصل فقد أكد المتظاهرون على قيام عبد الله نجل الرئيس الأصغر   باستفزاز المتظاهرين، حيث خرج عليهم من نافذة المنزل وقام بالتلويح لهم   مما اعتبروه تحديا واضحا واستفزازا لهم، الأمر الذى أدى إلى اشتعال موجة   الغضب وقاموا بالهتاف ضده وتوجيه الشتائم له*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات في الاقصر بين الاخوان والمتظاهرين الرافضين للاعلان الدستوري*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اشتباكات في الاقصر بين الاخوان والمتظاهرين الرافضين للاعلان الدستوري*



*عاجل اشتباكات فى الأقصر بين مؤيدي قرارات مرسي ومعارضيها*​*2012-11-30 21:26:13 





 
وقعت، مساء الجمعة، اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الإعلان الدستوري، أمام   مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بوسط مدينة الأقصر، ونظم عدد من الأحزاب   المدنية والقوى الثورية بالمدينة مظاهرات حاشدة ضد قرارات الرئيس محمد   مرسي. وطالب المشاركون في المظاهرات بحل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور وإلغاء   الإعلان الدستوري الذي أقره الرئيس مرسي، قبل أكثر من أسبوع، كما أعلنوا   رفضهم لمسودة الدستور التي وصفوها بـ«المسلوقة في جنح الظلام»، ودعوة القوى   السياسية للتحاور حول تشكيل جمعية جديدة وإقالة الحكومة. وارتفع سقف  مطالب  المتظاهرين ضد قرارات مرسى بالأقصر الى حد المطالبة برحيله ورحيل  الجماعة  عن الحكم وهتفوا «خيرت شاطر حلق حوش مشروع النهضة طلع فنكوش»،  و«مرسي  يامرسي اما العدل يااما الكرسى»، و«ارحل ارحل ارحل» وغيرها من  الشعارات  المناهضة لحكم مرسي و«الإخوان».    




 ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*متظاهرون يقذفون قسم أول بالمحلة بالحجارة 









 صورة ارشيفية​
الغربية – رضوى خضر الجمعة , 30 نوفمير 2012 21:13 
قام مساء اليوم، عدد من الشباب المتظاهر بالمحلة الكبري للتنديد بالاعلان  الدستورى، بقذف مبنى قسم أول المحلة الكبرى بالحجارة، للاحتجاج على تعاون  الأمن مع حزب الحرية والعدالة بالمحلة ضد المتظاهرين وقذف المتظاهرين  بميدان الشون بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع بصفة مستمرة لتفريق المتظاهرين.
وجاء ذلك بعد تظاهر الالاف من مواطنى المحلة الكبرى بمشاركة القوى الثورية  والاحزاب المدنية والحركات الشبابية بميدان الشون بالمحلة الكبرى، للمطالبة  بإلغاء الاعلان الدستورى الذى اصدره محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، وستنطلق  بعد قليل مسيرة حاشدة من الشون تجوب شوارع المحلة للتنديد بالإعلان  الدستورى الذى يصنع إلهًا وليس رئيسًا.

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل متظاهرو التحرير يطردون طاقم تصوير  الجزيرة  !!
    2012-11-30 21:35:09        





 
طرد  متظاهرو "التحرير" طاقم تصوير قناة الجزيرة الفضائية من الميدان، منذ  قليل، واتهموها بـ"العمالة" لصالح الإخوان المسلمين، على حد قولهم. ​ 
بدأت  تفاصيل الواقعة عندما التقت قناة الجزيرة أحد المتظاهرين المنتمين لحزب  الدستور، أمام خيمة " إمسك فلول"، ورفض المسئولون عن الخيمة التصوير  بالمنطقة، الأمر الذي أدي إلي نشوب مشاجرة كلامية بينهم وبين طاقم  "الجزيرة" كادت أن تطور إلي التشابك بالأيدي إلا أن شباب حزب الدستور تدخل  لفض الاشتباك. ​ 
وهتف  بعض المتظاهرين ضد قناة الجزيرة واتهموها بأنها تقوم بتصوير المنطقة  الهادئة أمام المجمع علي أنها ميدان التحرير، للتقليل من حجم الأعداد  المشاركة بالميدان.​ 



​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*




   	   	قال الشيخ عبدالله بدر، إن لدينا إعلام فاجر في مصر بكل معاني  الكلمة،  يتحدث عن أشخاص يخدشون في التحرير وشارع محمد محمود ويقيمون علي  ذلك الدنيا  ويقعدون.  	وأضاف بدر، ''ما يحدث في التحرير دعارة علنية  ويسمونها ثورة، ودمائنا ليست  لها قيمة ولن يكون لها قيمة عند هؤلاء الذين  يتحدثون عمن يخدش في التحرير  ويقوم الإعلام على قدم وساق، ولا يتحدثون عنا  حينما تراق دمائنا''.  	وتابع: ''ولابد أن تكون هناك وقفة حقيقية وحاسمة  وليكن ما يكون ولو احترق  العالم كله''.






 **************
هو الراجل ده مبيعرفش يتكلم غير في الشكس ^_^
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mTAd6b0vl6o#![/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بالصوره التحرير من اعلى نقطه و اروع منظر الان تشاهده


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*عاجل من الاقصر ........... الاخوان يهاجمون المتظاهرين بالسيوف والسلاح وانباء عن اصابات كثيرة بين الثوار*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*                  مسيرة لشباب أولتراس للتحرير وهتافات للقصاص من قتلة"جيكا"

*​* ​                          الجمعة 30.11.2012 - 09:32 م ​ 



 ​  

كتب محمد صبري         ​            جاب المئات من شباب الأولتراس ميدان التحرير حاملين لافتة كبيرة  عليها صورة جيكا مرددين هتافات مطالبة بالقصاص من وزارة الداخلية وامتدت  المسيرة إلي الشوارع المؤدية لميدان التحرير.



صدى البلد​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*السويس توجه إنذارها الأخير لرئيس الجمهورية في رسالة تسلمها محافظة السويس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهتافات من أمام منزل محمد مرسي بالشرقية :أقفل ع الحرية الباب مرشد عار ورئيس كذاب, أقفل ع الحرية النور مرشد عار ورئيس طرطور


[YOUTUBE]1rbSQ1VwPec[/YOUTUBE]​
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*



            تحولت منطقة سيدي جابر المحطة إلى حرب شوارع عقب قيام مجهولين بالهجوم على  المتظاهري المعارضين للإعلان الدستوري، من الشوارع الجانبية بميدان  المحطة، محاولة منهم لتفريق المتظاهرين وتخويفهم، ما أصاب المتظاهرين بحالة  من الهرع وغادروا الميدان.             ولكن المتظاهرين عادوا مرة أخرى إلى ميدان محطة سيدي جابر ودخلوا في  اشتباكات مع هؤلاء المجهولين الذين رشقوا المتظاهرين بالحجارة والزجاجات  الفارغة، ومن حين إلى آخر يكرر المجهولون هجومهم على المتظاهرين من الشوارع  الجانبية على فقرات متباعدة لتخويفهم.




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*محمود سعد "انا مسلم بس كافر فى نظرهم .. التكفير ماشى فى البلد زى الفل*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*‏
*



*




 هو فين عكاشه بجد 
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطه ع كورنيش النيل بجوار السفارة البريطانيه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاسكندرية الان 
مدرعات الشرطة و عدد ضخم من قوات الامن المركزي تقوم بتأمين شامل للمعتصمين في سيدي جابر من بلطجية الاخوان و توافد اعداد هائلة من جميع انحاء الاسكندرية للتضامن مع الثوار و غلق كامل لشارع ابو قير كخطوة تمهيدية للتصعيد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*




           أكد وزير الإعلام المصري، صلاح عبدالمقصود، الجمعة، أن "التلفزيون المصري  للأسف الشديد ضخّم من المظاهرات المعارضة للإعلان الدستوري الذى أصدره رئيس  الجمهورية، الدكتور محمد مرسي مؤخراً، في حين لم يعطِ المظاهرات المؤيدة  للإعلان حقها في التغطية الإعلامية"، وجاء ذلك رداً على اتهام التلفزيون  المصري بعدم نقل الفعاليات المعارضة للإعلان الدستوري والجمعية التأسيسية.                      وقال وزير الإعلام في تصريحات خص بها "العربية.نت" إن "التلفزيون المصري  متوازن وينقل جميع الفعاليات بحيادية وموضوعية، بل على العكس يعطي المعارضة  أكثر من حقها".

        واتهم كافة الجهات التي تحاول اتهام التلفزيون المصري بالانتقائية في  تغطية الأحداث بالكذب، مطالباً تلك الجهات بتقديم الأدلة التي تثبت ذلك.

        وأشار عبدالمقصود إلى أن التلفزيون يمثل إعلام الدولة وليس إعلاماً حزبياً، ولذلك فهو يقف على مسافة واحدة مع جميع الأطراف.

        ووجه دعوة إلى جميع الفرقاء بتغليب مصلحة الوطن والاحتكام إلى الشعب في قول كلمته الأخيرة.

        وطالب وزير الإعلام كافة المصريين بقراءة الدستور الجديد الذي يراه معبراً عن الثورة المصرية، وقال إن مصر لم تشهد دستوراً مثله.

        وأشار إلى أن الكنيسة والأزهر وكافة القوى والأحزاب السياسية شاركوا في  الجمعية التأسيسية، التي وضعت الدستور منذ بداية عملها قبل 6 أشهر، وأن  المعترضين لم ينسحبوا إلا منذ أسبوعين فقط بعد أن أدوا واجبهم.




​**

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*مراسلة سى بى سى فى الصعيد: ستنطلق اكبر مليونية من 7 محافظات بالصعيد فجرا لتصل لميدان التحرير غدا السبت ليطالبوا باسقاط مورسى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*هدوء الاوضاع نسبيا عند ميدان سيدي جابر مع استمرار الهتافات
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيسي:المصري الحر يخرج بقرارة انما الاخواني يخرج بالامر*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*نافياً شائعة وفاته.. عمرو موسى يشارك بالمؤتمر الصحفى لجبهة الإنقاذ



 







بدأ المؤتمر الصحفى لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى المجتمعة حاليًا بمقر  حزب الوفد  للإعلان عن أساليب التصعيد التى ستقوم بها القوى المدنية فى  المرحلة  القادمة.  كما يشارك عمرو موسى فى المنصة الرئيسية أثناء إلقاء  البيان الثالث للجبهة  مع العلم أنه مشارك فى الاجتماع منذ بدايته.  يذكر  أن هناك بعض الشائعات التى يتم تداولها عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى  بوفاة  عمرو موسى إثر تعرضه لأزمة قلبية، ويأتى ظهوره ليؤكد كذب الشائعات. *​ 
​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الجبهة الوطنية تهدد بالتصعيد وتطالب الرئيس بإيقاف الاستفتاء على الدستور 




الجمعة 30.11.2012 - 09:54 م 








كتبت فريدة على 
أكدت  الجبهة الوطنية المجتمعة الآن بمقر حزب الوفد على  ضرورة التأكيد على  إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى ورفض منطق الجمعية التأسيسية فى  "سلق الدستور"،  وهددت الجبهة بالتصعيد حال استمرار الوضع كما هو .*​ *

وشن المجتمعون هجوما حادا على حديث د. محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية أمس وقالوا   إنه لا يرقى بسقف الطموحات التى طالبت بها القوى المدنية .

وكشفت مصادر أن القوى السياسية ستبدأ فى التصعييد التدريجى من خلال التفكير   فى عدد من البدائل ومنها الاتجاه للتظاهر أمام مقر الرئاسة بالاتحادية   وتفعيل التظاهرات المستمرة بالمحافظات .

وكشفت المصادر بأنهم سيرفعون سقف المطالب لوقف الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور   مرورا بالاعتصام والإضراب العام وصولا إلى الدعوة لسحب الشرعية عن الرئيس   وعدم الاعتراف به .

ويضم الاجتماع احزاب المصريين الاحرار، والمصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى ،والوفد والدستور والناصرى وعددا من الأحزاب المدنية .


صدى البلد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الآلاف فى مسيرات تجوب شوارع اسيوط منذ قليل تندد بحكم الاخوان المسلمين والهتافات تتعالى "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*إطلاق رصاص حى على المتظاهرين بسيدى جابر 
    2012-11-30 22:32:04        





     قام مساء اليوم الجمعة عدد من البلطجية المسلحين بالأسلحة النارية بإطلاق  النيران على المتظاهرين المعارضين للإعلان الدستوري الذي أقره الرئيس محمد  مرسي، بمنطقة سيدى جابر المحطة، كما اشهروا الأسلحة البيضاء وقد وقع عدد من  الإصابات.
    وقامت قوات الامن المركزى بنشر المدرعات بالمنطقة وتم القبض على عدد من مثيرى الشغب.
    ويذكر ان قد انطلقت مظاهرات عقب شعائر صلاة الجمعة تضم الاحزاب والقوى  السياسية المعارضه لقرار الرئيس محمد مرسى من ساحة مسجد القائد بمحطة الرمل  الى سيدى جابر شارع ابو قير.


    الوفد​**
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ضرب طاقم الجزيرة اليوم واتهامهم بعدم الحيادية والانحياز التام لجماعة الاخوان في مدينة الاسكندرية وطردهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الانقاذ الوطنى: نحمل الرئيس مسئولية الاحداث الاخيرة.. وندرس الزحف تجاه قصر الاتحادية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

* 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | حالات إغماء بين متظاهرى التحرير بسبب التزاحم أمام المنصة #ENN

 طالبت المنصة الرئيسية أكثر من مرة بحضور سيارات الإسعاف إلى المنصة، لنقل المصابين الذين تعرضوا إلى حالات إغماء.

 على جانب آخر قام أحد المنشدين بإلقاء تواشيح دينية من أعلى المنصة، وكما  غنى الفنان حلمى عبد الباقى، ورفع المتظاهرون أعلام مصر، وأشعل أحدهم  شمروخاً.
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايمن نور يحذّر الرئيس من مستشاري السوء..





    حذّر الدكتور أيمن نور رئيس حزب غد الثورة، الرئيس محمد مرسي من مستشاريه،  وقال له "إياك ومستشاري السوء، ولابد أن يعيد الرئيس النظر في مستشاريه،  وأن تدين القوى المدنية والسياسية العنف وحرق المقرات". 
    وأضاف نور، الذي حل ضيفا على برنامج "الحياة اليوم" على فضائية "الحياة"،  "البعض أوهم الرئيس أن هناك مؤامرة هدفها إلغاء كل مؤسسات الدولة، وصدور  أحكام ضد التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى وعودة المشير، فخاف الرئيس وأصدر الإعلان  الدستوري" . 
    وأكد نور أنه "لا يوجد دعاوى محجوزة للحكم في الثاني من ديسمبر، والفزع  غير مبرر للرئيس وللناس، وهي هواجس مصطنعة، والرئيس مرسي كان حسن النية،  والصحف العالمية وصفت مرسي بأنه أهم شخصية في العالم قبل الإعلان الدستوري  بيوم واحد، فلماذا يضحي بكل ذلك من أجل هواجس". 
    واقترح نور حلولا عدة من أجل الخروج من الأزمة الراهنة وتتلخص في: أن يكون  الدستور مؤقتا لمدة سبع سنوات مثلا، وإذا طرح للاستفتاء يكون لكل مواطن  الاعتراض على ما يراه، وننظر لأكثر المواد حصولا على اعتراض، ونعيد  صياغتها، أو أن يجدد الرئيس المهلة للجمعية لمراجعة المسودة حينما يستلمها  غدا. 
    وأعلن نور عن عودته للتأسيسية في حالة إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري ومد عملها  لفترة أخرى، مطالبا الرئيس أن يعيد تشكيل حكومته بأخرى تحظى بثقة أكبر.


    الوطن​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*
بعد تهديدها لمحمد مرسي
 مجموعة الهكر انونيموس 
تسقط موقع وزاره الاعلام المصري*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*الخرباوي:جماعه الاخوان كانت ترتب لصعود الكتاتني بدلا من الشاطر وليس مرسي*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | احد المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير . #ENN

 تصوير: أحمد العجمي
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*شعبنا ملتزم بالسمع والطاعة لأولى الأمر


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*أخرجت الشرطه سلاح من محل حلوانى "الصعيدي" فى الاسكندرية اللى شغال فيه إخوان وسلفيين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تصوير العضو المبارك مارسلينو 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*   	   	 بعد أن هددت مجموعة "أنونيموس" النظام المصري بهجمات إلكترونية على مواقعه   الحكومية والرسمية، إذا لم يستجب النظام لمطالب الشعب، نفذت المجموعة أولى   عملياتها اليوم بإسقاط موقع وزارة الإعلام المصرية، ضمن ما أسمته  المجموعة  بـ"عملية مصر".  	كما أعلن حساب المجموعة التي تنفذ "عملية مصر"  بأنهم أسقطوا موقع "شبكة  رصد"، إلا أن الموقع عاد للعمل بعد قليل.




*​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*خطير علي مسؤولية صفحة شرف العسكرية المصرية*
*  ================================*
*  على مسئولية الصفحه *
*  قام  المرشد العام محمد بديع بارسال خطاب رسمي يطالب من القوات المسلحة  حماية  مقرات الجماعه وبالاخص مقر المقطم وكان رد القوات المسلحة اننا نحمي  الشعب  المصري بالكامل وليس فصيل بعينه وسنبقي الي جانب الشعب في مطالبه   المشروعة*
*  حفظ الله مصر وشعبها*
*   المصدر فيس بوك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اعاده بث الفراعين علي القمر الاوربي
قناه الفارعين 2
علي التردد 12111 علي القمر الاوربي سوري مش بعرف اتعامل ف المنتدي زيكم


----------



## DODY2010 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

هام للغاية برجاء توصيل الرسالة الي إذاعة منصة التحرير باقصي سرعة

مرسل من صديقة أثق في مصادرها 
-----------------------------
ممنوع منعا باتا الإقتراب من محيط السفارة الأمريكية حتى لو سمعت صوت إشتباكات .. فى أخبار وصلت لنا عن مؤامرة مدبرة من الإخوان لحرق مبانى وتلفقيها للثوار لتشوية المتظاهريين وإفساد الإعتصام

واجب النشر للأهمية وإبلاغ كل الموجودين بالميدان

ناخد بالنا مش اكتر


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*
* 

*




 *

*ميدان التحرير*

* قبل  ساعات، من نزول أنصار جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين"  والإسلاميين غدًا  السبت،  إلى الشارع لتأييد الإعلان الدستوري والقرارات  التي أتخذها الرئيس  محمد  مرسي مؤخرًا، سادت حالة من الأجواء الاحتفالية  ميدان التحرير  ممزوجة  بالترقب لما قد تسفر عنه أحداث الغد.  *

* وقد رصدت "بوابة الأهرام"، أجواء احتفالية كرنفالية بجميع أركان ميدان    التحرير، ردد خلالها المشاركون عددا من الهتافات والشعارات التي ترفض    الإعلان الدستوري، ونتائج التصويت على الدستور الجديد، فضلا عن الشعارات    المناهضة لجماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" والرئيس مرسي.  *

* وقبل دخول التحرير من ناحية ميدان "الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض"، أول ما  تقع   أنظارك عليه هو برج المراقبة الذي شيده المتظاهرون، للمساعدة في  حمايتهم   من أي أحداث شغب قد تصاحب الفعاليات التي يشهدها الميدان.  *

* وبمجرد وصولك إلى التحرير، تجد عددًا من الشباب يطالبونك بإبراز بطاقة الرقم القومي، ويتكرر الأمر في جميع جنبات الميدان.  *

* وبينما الأجواء والأحداث تختلف عن اليوم الذي سبقه داخل الميدان، تجد    الباعة الجائلين، يحتفظون بأماكنهم داخل التحرير، كل حسب ما يقوم ببيعه    للمشاركين، فتجد مثلا: الذرة الشامي والتي تملأ جنبات الميدان، و"ميداليات    الثورة" والعلم المصري، "عربة البطاطا"، والكثير ممن يقومون ببيع "كروت    الشحن".  *

* وفي الوقت الذي اصطفت فيه الأحزاب داخل ميدان التحرير، حيث إن كل حزب  أو   تيار يقوم بنصب خيمه، يتقدمها عددا من الشباب الذين يرددون الشعارات  التي   كان من أبرزها: "احلق دقنك بين عارك تلقي وشك وش مبارك"، "عيش حريه  اسقاط   التاسيسيه".. "يا قضاه ياقضاه خلصونا من الطغاة".. "العصيان المدني   العام  حتي يسقط النظام"، " تحيا مصر تحيا مصر".  *

* وبينما يقف الشباب الناصري داخل الميدان، إذ برجل مسن يردد هتاف  "الإخوان   والناصرية عمله واحد.. هي الاستبدادية"، حاول عدد منهم إبعاده،  إلا أنه   ابتسم في وجهم وبدأ بالتجول داخل الميدان، مرددًا نفس الهتاف، فضلا  عن   هتافات مطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري.   *

* وكلما تحركت تجد أصواتًا تستوقفك، وعندما تتوجه إليها، تجدها حلقات  نقاشية   تحولت لغنائية تجمع الشباب من حولها، ويرددون معهم، مما خلق حالة من    البهجة بداخل الميدان.  *

* وفي مدخل شارع طلعت حرب، اصطفت سيارات الإسعاف التي تترقب، خوفا من وقوع أي أحداث شغب، قد تسفر عنها إصابات.  *

* وفي الوقت الذي يسود فيه ميدان التحرير حالة من الأجواء الاحتفالية،  تجد   كبار السن، يجلسون بجنبات الميدان، ولكن أنظارهم تلتف يمينا ويسارا،    تملأها حالة من الترقب، خوفا من الأحداث التي قد يصاحبها نزول أنصار جماعة    الإخوان المسلمين غدًا لتأييد قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي. *

* 



​ *

* 



​ *​
* 



​ *
* 



​ *
* 



​ *
* 



​ *
* 



​ *
* 



​*


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*أعلن حزب النور "أمانة القاهرة والجيزة"  عن  تنظيم مسيرة حاشدة غدا السبت بعد صلاة الظهر من مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة   إلى ميدان النهضة أمام جامعة القاهرة للمشاركة في مليونية "الشرعية   والشريعة". *
* يذكر أن مليونية "الشرعية والشريعة" قامت  القوى  الإسلامية بتنظيمها لإعلان تأييد الشرعية وهوية الأمة ولرئيس الدولة   المنتخب بإرادة شعبية*​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*قال  مصدر عسكري، أن القوات المسلحة رفعت استعدادتها لأقصى درجة، بعد حشد   المليونيات في الشارع المصري، وتزايد  وتيرة الغضب بين مؤيدين ومعارضين   للإعلان الدستوري  في العاصمة والمحافظات المختلفة.*
*  	وأكد المصدر، إن حالة  التأهب داخل  القوات المسلحة موجودة  منذ أن بدأت  أحداث الإرهاب  في  سيناء، وإن تأمين حدود البلاد خلال الفترة الماضية كان  الهدف الوحيد  والدقيق الذي تقوم به القوات المسلحة، وأن أزمة الأجواء  المحتقنة  في  الشارع المصري، وإمكانية حدوث معارك دامية فيما بين المؤيدين  والمعارضين  للإعلان ولمواد الدستور الذي أقرته اللجنة التأسيسية، أجبرت  القيادات  بالتأهب للتصدي لمحاولات إحداث بلبلة بالشارع المصري.*
*  	وأشار المصدر، إن نزول الجيش المصري في أي وقت  لا شأن له بالسياسة، ولم يبنَ على هذا الاعتبار، ولكن لحفظ الأمن والاستقرار بمصر.*


*
*​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل جداً .
 الشرطة تقبض على حلواني الصعيدي أكبر وكر لتخزين السلاح للإخوان بالأسكندرية .
 ==========
 حماكم الله و حفظكم و نصركم يا اصحاب العيون التى لن تمسها النار ابدا



من اون تي في : قوات الشرطة تقوم بدور اجابي في الاسكندرية ​​
=========================================

الشرطة  تسيطر على الوضع  الامني في سيدي جاير وقبضت على عدد كبير من البلطجية وسط  تصفيق من  المتظاهرين .. اتمنى الان ان يفضحوهم للعالم كله ويقولو
ا من هم الطرف الثالث ؟

-- حينما ارادوا كسر بلدنا و السيطره عليها فرقونا . 
فرقوا بين الشعب و امنه و اثاروا بينهم الفتن 




عاجل : نائب رئيس محكمه النقض على قناة cbc بعض ممن يطالبون بتطبيق الشريعه الآن هم متهمون فى قضايا اداب قديما !!
​​


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *                  قساوسة بالميدان يرفعون المصحف والصليب معا ..وهتافات تردد "مسلم ومسيحي ايد واحدة" 

*
* ​*​
*​                          الجمعة 30.11.2012 - 11:20 م​*
*​ 



​*
*​              كتب محمود فهمي         ​            تعالت الهتافات في ميدان التحرير عقب صعود بعض القساوسة الأقباط  للمنصة الرئيسية بالميدان ،وهتف المتظاهرون "مسلم ومسيحي إيد واحدة".​*
*​*
* ومن ناحيتهم رفع القساوسة المصحف والصليب معا من أعلي المنصة  الرئيسية،مؤكدين أنهم عاشوا وسيموتون علي أرض مصر وأنهم أتوا للميدان  بصفتهم مصريين وليس أقباط.​*
*​*


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*ثوار الثغر يكشفون للفجر عن خطة حشد الاخوان للتظاهر بميدان التحرير 

*
*12/1/2012   12:42 AM​*
*




​
*​*محمد بسيونى

  	كشف  عدد من قاطنى الأماكن الشعبية بالإسكندرية، عن تجول جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين، ذراعهم السياسى الحرية والعدالة، فى سيارات نصف نقل وأخرى   ميكروباصات ، تدعوا إلى التظاهر فى ميدان التحرير بأتوبيسات مجانية للوصول،   تم إختيار احداهم .​   	قال الناشط السياسى " محمد توفيق " فى تصريح لـ " بوابة الفجر" إن  الإخوان  تتجول فى المنطقة التى يقطن بها وهى "القبارى" بسيارة نصف نقل  تدعو من  يريد التظاهر غدا وتقول أن هناك أوتوبيسات مجانية للقاهرة ومكان  التجمع  أمام بنزينة "الطراهوني" صباح الغد.​   	فى الوقت نفسه  قال " الناشط السياسى الإسلامى بالإسكندرية  "عبد العزيز   الشناوى"، الرئيس الذي يحتاج لدفع فلوس انتقال مٶيديه من المحافظات وليس  له  مٶيدين في القاهرة كما للمعارضة، هو رئيس مهزوز ويعلم جيدا أن شعبيته  في  أدنى مستوياتها، النهاية قربت .

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*استقبل ميدان التحرير مسيرة حاشدة من أهالى بولاق أبو العلا، حاملين لافتات مكتوب عليها جئنا للمشاركة لحماية الثورة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحركات القبطية تعلن اعتصامها بميدان التحرير

أعلنت حركة أقباط بلا قيود ورابطة ضحايا الاختطاف والاختفاء القسرى واتحاد شباب ماسبيرو وعدد من الحركات القبطية اعتصامهم مساء أمس الجمعة فى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*هددت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى الجمعة، بالاستجابة لمطالب الجماهير المعارضة للإعلان الدستورى بالزحف نحو قصر الاتحادية لمحاصرته للضغط على مؤسسة الرئاسة للاستجابة لمطالبها بسحب الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*استمرار هتافات " ارحل .. ارحل" فى ميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال عبد الحليم قنديل القيادى بالتيار الشعبى، إن ثوار التحرير لا يسعون إلى الفوضى ولا شل حركة البلاد، وإنما تجاهل النظام لمطالب الشعب يدفعه إلى التصعيد ضد الأنظمة المستبدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد خالد يوسف، المخرج السينمائى، أن هناك نية من قبل المعتصمين بالتحرير للزحف إلى قصر الاتحادية كنوع من التصعيد، للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى وحل اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد خالد على، المرشح السابق لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، على أن العصيان المدنى هو الطريقة الوحيدة للخروج من أزمة الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*من "طلبة ليسيه الحرية" لـ"الداخلية": مدرستى مكان تدريس مش قسم بوليس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعزيزات أمنية للشرطة والجيش حول قصر الاتحادية
عززت قوات الأمن المركزى المحيطة بقصر الاتحادية صباح اليوم، السبت، تواجدها بكثافة أمام بوابة 3 و4 تساندها القوات المسلحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحى يغادر التحرير لساعات.. ويؤكد للمعتصمين عودته للميدان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحمد خيرى: أى سلطة تحتاج إلى مظاهرات لدعمها تكون فاقدة للشعبية

قال أحمد خيرى، المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، أصل فكرة التظاهر هى الاحتجاج والاعتراض، ولكن اليوم سنكتشف أن المظاهرات لديها فكرة جديدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*حدثت حالة هرج ومرج أمام مراكز تجميع المسافرين من محافظة الفيوم للقاهرة في ( بندر الفيوم ـ وسنورس ـ وأطسا وأبشواي وطاميه ) والذي دفع لهم الشاطر ١٠٠ جنيه لكل فرد ممن سيتم نقلهم بالاتوبيسات والميني باصات غير كارت شحن محمول ب ٥٠ جنيه ، وبعدما أخذوا الفلوس خلعوا من الأخوان ورفضوا الركوب في الاتوبيسات وضربوا مندوب الشاطر ( المهندس / محمد علي حسن) واستولوا علي ما تبقي معه من أموال وكروت شحن وتم الغاء رحلات سنورس بعد المشاجرات
 وتصادف مرور سيارة نجدة برئاسة النقيب ( محمد خضر ) ورفض المهندس محمد علي حسن مندوب الشاطر في الفيوم تحرير محضر بواقعة ضربه وتم نقلة لأحد الصيدليات حاليا للعلاج ورفض الذهاب للمستشفي حتي لا يتم عمل محضر بالمستشفي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسي على الفضائية المصرية: ليس من إختصاص المحكمة الدستورية العليا النظر في قانونية الإعلان الدستوري*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*         قال الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى رئيس حزب مصر الحرة، إن رفض الشعب لإعلان الاستبداد ولمشروع الدستور الباطل يجتاح مصر.*

*     وأشار حمزاى فى تغريدة له عبر حسابه الشخصى تويتر، أن الرئيس يدعى أن  نسب  تأييده تبلغ 90 بالمائة وتابع قائلاً سيسقط الإعلان ولن يمر دستور  الإخوان. *​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** نفى التيار الشعبي المصري ما تردد بالأمس حول وقوع اعتداء على حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار أثناء وجوده في ميدان التحرير.*
* وأعلن  التيار في بيان له أن حقيقة ما جرى أنه بعد انصراف صباحى من الميدان عقب  مشاركته في مسيرة مصطفى محمود وإلقائه كلمة للجماهير المحتشدة بالميدان،  تمكن شباب التيار وقوات تأمين الميدان من القبض على أحد البلطجية بالميدان  والعثور معه على سلاح ناري وأسلحة بيضاء".*
* وأشار  التيار إلى أنه أثناء محاولة إخراج هذا البلطجي من الميدان ادعى أنه حضر  للاعتداء على حمدين صباحى، وقد تم إخراجه فورا من الميدان وتسليمه لقسم  شرطة قصر النيل وتحرير محضر بالواقعة.*​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت  القوى والأحزاب الثورية المعتصمة بميدان التحرير وعدد من ميادين مصر،  دعوتها لكافة محافظات الجمهورية لعمل مسيرات جماهيرية حاشدة لرفض الإعلان  الدستورى، ورفض عرض مسودة الدستور المشوهة على استفتاء شعبى، وهو ما يجعل  الجماهير أمام استفتاء يضع السيف على رقابها، إما القبول بالدستور المشوه  والفاقد للشرعية أو الرضوخ لإعلان دستورى استبدادى يخلق فرعونا جديدا، على  حد البيان.*

* وأوضحت القوى السياسية المعتصمة فى ميدان التحرير، فى بيان لها اليوم، أن  المعركة السبت هى معركة ميادين محافظات مصر ليقول الجماهير كلمتهم أمام  محاولات الإسلاميين تشويه المشهد الثورى وخلق انقسام واستقطاب جديد مقيت  شبيه باستفتاء مارس الذى أدخل البلد فى نفق مظلم لم تستطع منه حتى اليوم،  على حد البيان.*

* وأكد المعتصمين على دعوة كل ثوار مصر الشرفاء وفنانيها ومبدعيها ومثقفيها  ومسلميها ومسيحيها للتوافد غداً على ميدان التحرير لحماية ميدان التحرير من  أى محاولات لاقتحامه.*​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*
* محافظ الجيزة: سعة ميدان "نهضة مصر" لا تتجاوز 50 ألف متظاهر​*​

* قال علي عبدالرحمن، محافظ الجيزة، إن استعدادات المحافظة  لمليونية "الشرعية والشريعة" تتمثل في توفير 25 سيارة إسعاف وخمس سيارات  للحماية المدنية مع سيارات الإطفاء. وأكد عبدالرحمن، في اتصال هاتفي مع  قناة النهار، أنه تم إغلاق جامعة القاهرة وحديقة الحيوان وحديقة الأورمان  والمدارس التي تفتح أبوابها أمام الجامعة. وحول سؤال عن القدرة الاستيعايبة  التي يتحملها محيط تمثال النهضة، قال المحافظ إن الميدان يكفي بين 40 إلى  50 ألف شخص فقط.*

* المصدر : الوطن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 **2012-12-01 19:43:56*​* 




تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم السبت  دعما للقوى  السياسية والثورية المعتصمة في الميدان لليوم التاسع على  التوالي للمطالبة  بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري وإعادة تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور.   ونظم  المتظاهرون مسيرات داخل الميدان تطالب الرئيس مرسي  بالاستجابة للمطالب  التي حددها المتظاهرون وعلى رأسها إلغاء الاعلان  الدستوري وتشكيل جمعية  تأسيسية جديدة تضم ممثلين عن كافة فئات المجتمع. 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*فضيحة اخرى بالصور في مليونية الشرعية والشريعة !!!!!!!!! 






سيارتان  تابعتان للشركة القابضة لمياه الشرب أمام جامعة القاهرة في مكان   مليونية  "الشرعية والشريعة" لخدمة المتظاهرين في سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها   في  المظاهرات التي تشهدها مصر في الفترة الماضية.

 واللى فى التحرير بينزلوا لهم عربيات الداخلية بالخرطوش !!!!!* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

* طائرات هليكوبتر تحلق في سماء التحرير والمتظاهرون يردون بالألعاب النارية

** ​                          السبت 01.12.2012 - 08:03 م ​ 



 ​              أحمد رجب         ​           حلقت منذ قليل 3 طائرات هليكوبتر في سماء ميدان التحرير، وأطلق أثنائها المتظاهرون الشماريخوالألعاب النارية في الهواء.

وتسود حالة من الهدوء ميدان التحرير الآن ومازالت المنصة الرئيسية تردد  الهتافات المنددة بالإعلان الدستوريوقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة.

يذكر أن مليونية اليوم بنهضة مصر تسمى "الشريعة والشرعية" وقد دعا إليها العديد من التيارات الإسلامية تأييدا لقرارات الرئيس مرسي.



صدى البلد
​* 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهولون  اقتحموا ميدان  المحطة حاملين الأسلحة البيضاء لإجبار المتظاهرين على  الرحيل ومديرية الأمن  تستعين بـ«الأمن المركزى» ومئات الجنود لتأمين  الثواركتب : هيثم الشيختصوير : أحمد ناجىمنذ 16 دقيقة
طباعة1





**متظاهرو الإسكندرية فى ميدان سيدى جابر*​*
قبل أن يحسم   المتظاهرون فى الإسكندرية قرارهم بالاعتصام فى ميدان المحطة فى سيدى جابر   أو العودة إلى منازلهم، وبدأ بعضهم فى الاستعداد فعليا للاعتصام فوجئوا   بمجهولين يهجمون عليهم من الشوارع الجانبية لشارع المشير أحمد إسماعيل،   المطل على الميدان، حاملين الأسلحة البيضاء، والحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة،   وهو ما اضطروا معه للاستعانة بقوات الأمن التى وصلت إلى الميدان، ولأول مرة   منذ ثورة يناير استقبل المتظاهرون قوات الأمن بالتصفيق والتحية.
«الوطن» عاشت   ساعات الرعب بين آلاف المتظاهرين الرافضين للإعلان الدستورى بميدان المحطة   بسيدى جابر، عندما تحول الميدان إلى ساحة من الكر والفر بعد أن هاجم   مجهولون الميدان يحملون الأسلحة البيضاء، ويأمرونهم بترك المكان فورا.
وبعد دقائق من   استيعابهم الصدمة، جمع المتظاهرون شجاعتهم وقرروا عدم ترك الميدان بأى ثمن،   وواجهوا الهجوم بالحجارة، ولم تستمر الاشتباكات طويلا بعد أن فر  المهاجمون  من الميدان.
فى هذه الأثناء   كان ضابطا شرطة من إدارة المرور يتابعان الموقف، واستغاث بهما المتظاهرون،   فأبلغا قيادات مديرية أمن الإسكندرية بما حدث مطالبين بسرعة مساندة   المتظاهرين الذين استغاثوا بهما.
ووصلت قوات من   الأمن المركزى إلى مسرح الأحداث، لكن بعد أن كرر المجهولون هجومهم مرة أخرى   على المتظاهرين مستخدمين كميات كبيرة من الزجاجات الفارغة والحجارة، وفور   وصول مدرعتين من قوات الأمن المركزى وقف المتظاهرون خلفها لمراقبة  الموقف،  لكنهم فوجئوا بالمجهولين يهجمون عليهم من أمام المدرعات، ويرشقون  قوات  الأمن والمتظاهرين بالحجارة.
وطلبت القوات   تعزيزات أمنية بعد أن اكتشفت أن الأمر ليس سهلا، وبعد دقائق وصلت الميدان   عشرات من سيارات الأمن المركزى، على متنها مئات الجنود الذين دخلوا إلى   الميدان وسط تحية وتصفيق المتظاهرين للمرة الأولى منذ ثورة يناير.
وقال اللواء   عبدالموجود لطفى، مدير أمن الإسكندرية، لـ«الوطن»: لم أتردد فى إعطاء   تعليمات لقوات الأمن بالنزول فورا لحماية المتظاهرين.
وأغلقت قوات   الأمن المركزى شارع المشير أحمد إسماعيل، الذى يصل بين ميدان المحطة   وكورنيش الإسكندرية من الجانبين، لمنع تكرار الاشتباك، وأبعدت قوات الأمن   المتظاهرين عن مواقع الخطر.
وبعد 40 دقيقة،   تكرر الهجوم على المتظاهرين وقوات الشرطة للمرة الثالثة، من أحد الشوارع   الجانبية من شارع المشير، وتبادلوا التراشق بالحجارة، وأسفر هذا الهجوم   المفاجئ عن إصابة 7 متظاهرين بجروح.
وعادت مدرعات   الأمن المركزى سريعا للمكان الذى حدث الهجوم منه، وفور تمركز المدرعات أمام   الشارع الذى حدث منه الاعتداء، هتف المتظاهرون لضابط الأمن المركزى الذى   يعتليها: «اضرب.. اضرب»، لتشجيعه على ضرب هؤلاء الأشباح الذين اعتدوا  عليهم  دون سبب.
وعقب ذلك فر   المجهولون من الشوارع الجانبية لكن هذه المرة طاردتهم قوات الأمن   والمتظاهرون ونشبت بينهم حرب شوارع أسفرت عن إتلاف عدد من زجاج المنازل   وتحطيم نحو 6 سيارات تصادف وقوفها بالمنطقة.
واتهم النشطاء والمحتجون فى ميدان سيدى جابر جماعة الإخوان بالوقوف وراء الهجوم.
وقال أحمد السيد،   أحد المتظاهرين: «المنطقة التى تظاهرنا فيها بها محل يمتلكه عضو فى جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين، ويحرض عددا من الأشخاص لتفريق المتظاهرين».
ورفض اللواء ناصر العبد، مدير مباحث الإسكندرية، توجيه اتهام محدد لشخص أو لتنظيم بعينه، وقال نحن نعمل على التوصل للحقيقة.
وسجل ضباط مديرية   أمن الإسكندرية بنزولهم لتأمين المتظاهرين المعارضين للإعلان الدستورى   موقفا لقى ترحيبا من قبل العديد من نشطاء الإسكندرية، خاصة بعد أن رفض عدد   منهم قبل ذلك تأمين مقرات حزب الحرية والعدالة وجماعة الإخوان.
من جانبه، نفى   أنس القاضى، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان فى الإسكندرية، وجود أى   من أعضاء الجماعة فى محيط الاشتباكات، وقال: «الجماعة أنهت تظاهرها فى   ميدان سيدى جابر عقب صلاة الجمعة، وأخلت الميدان تماما، وتحركت فى مسيرة   إلى شرق الإسكندرية شارك فيها عشرات الآلاف، واختتمت تظاهراتها فى ميدان   الساعة، وجميع أعضائها انصرفوا إلى أمورهم الخاصة استعداداً للاحتشاد   لمليونية ميدان نهضة مصر.




الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             طائرة تقوم بتصوير ميدان التحرير على ارتفاع منخفض *

*



* *                             الالاف ضد اعلان مرسى                         *

*                             أ.ش.أ                                                                               * 
*                         نشر:                         1/12/2012 8:02 م                          – تحديث                         1/12/2012 8:27 م                      *
*فوجىء المتظاهرون مساء اليوم السبت، بميدان  التحرير، بقيام طائرة بتصويرهم على ارتفاع قريب، مما آثار العديد من  التساؤلات حول من هى الجهة صاحبة هذه الطائرة.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 
في التحرير خطاب الرئيس علي مكبرات الصوت والكل مازال منتظر وعلي امل التراجع​​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير يرفعون الأحذية أثناء كلمة الرئيس أمام "تأسيسية الدستور".. ويهتفون : باطل.. باطل*​ 



السبت 01.12.2012 - 09:17 م​


*احمد رجب*​*يستمع  الآن المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير الى خطاب الرئيس مرسى فى لقائه مع اعضاء  التاسيسية لصياغةالدستور لتسلم المسودة النهائية للدستور .

ورفع المتظاهرون اخذيتهم اثناء القاء الكلمه على التلفزيون المصرى مباشرة مرددين هتافات باطل باطل ,عيش حرية اسقاط التأسيسية.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاعتداء ع البلتاجي وهو في طريقه للدستورية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*خيرت الشــاطــر يخرج الان من مقر الارشاد ويقول للشباب الاخوان لن نسكت لمن فى التحرير لو لم يخرجو من التحريــر سوف يرحلون بعدم رضاءهــم *


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتحدث باسم "النور": مليونية "الشريعة والشرعية" رسالة واضحة لكل من يداعبه خياله للعب ضد إرادة الشعب


	قال الدكتور يسرى حماد نائب رئيس حزب النور، والمتحدث الرسمى باسم الحزب،   إن مليونية "الشريعة والشرعية" التى شهدتها مصر اليوم، "أرسلت رسائل واضحة   لكل من يداعبه خياله للعب دور رأس الحربة ضد إرادة شعب، أراد الخروج من  نفق  الظلام الذي رسمه له أتباع النظام السابق". 

	وأضاف حماد، عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيسبوك" مساء   اليوم: "أعتقد أن المخطط الذي دبر بليل لتنفيذه يوم 2 ديسمبر، سوف يراجع   جيدا هذا المساء". 

	ووجه حماد، تحية "للأبطال" الذين قرروا زيارة المحكمة الدستورية والسلام   على أعضائها صباح الغد، قائلا: "إن التصميم والإرادة والانطلاق للأمام، يجب   أن تكون شعار المرحلة المقبلة، والتاريخ لا يعرف إلا الإقدام، وأصحاب   القلوب الشجاعة". 
*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت  إلى محيط المحكمة الدستورية الآن حشود ضخمة من المتظاهرين  الإسلاميين  وحاصروا مقر المحكمة الدستورية الكائنة على كورنيش المعادى.               وطالب المتظاهرون فى مظاهرة جامعة القاهرة اليوم الرئيس بحل المحكمة   الدستورية.. لكن قياديين فى الإخوان نفوا فى وقت سابق أنهم سيتظاهرون أمام   المحكمة الدستورية.              وقال شهود عيان يقطنون بجوار المحكمة  الدستورية أن الإخوان والسلفيين  أغلقوا كورنيش المعادى فى محيط المحكمة  التى تنظر غدا فى حل تأسيسية  الدستور ومجلس الشورى.
*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
**تفاصيل خطة الشاطر للقضاء على الثورة ضد الإخوان*​* الإدعاء بوجود مؤامرة لقلب الحكم.. يشارك فيها البرادعى وشفيق ومدير المخابرات والزند وشباب الثورة وتمولها الإمارات​ ترتيب شهود للإدلاء بشهادات كاذبة حول انقلاب للإطاحة بالرئيس مرسي​ بعد القبض على المتهمين.. مرسى يعين الشاطر نائبا للرئيس.. ويدير البلاد فى العلن بعد أن كان يحكمها سرا​ كشفت   موقع إيجي ليكس  المتخص فى نشر الوثائق السرية  نقلا مصادر مقربة من  جماعة  الإخوان أن نائب  المرشد العام للجماعة خيرت الشاطر أطلق خطة  للسيطرة على  مصر، وإجهاض ثورة  شعبها على الرئيس محمد مرسي، عبر الكشف  قريبا عن مؤامرة  وقالت المصادر أن  عناصر الجهاز الخاص فى الإخوان الذين  يشكلون الآن جهازا  مخابراتيا خاصا،  رصدت ضابط مخابرات فى الأسكندرية  وراقبته، ثم هاجمه  مجموعة من أعضاء  الجماعة، واعتدوا عليه بالضرب، وصوروا  سيارته فى فيديو  وقالوا أنه كان يمر  على المتظاهرين فى الأسكندرية  المناهضين للإعلان  الدستوري، ويوزع عليهم  أموالا لحرق مقار الإخوان.
وسيتسخدم جهاز المخابرات  الإخوانى الخاص هذه الواقعة   للزعم أن جهاز المخابرات العامة هو الذى يقف  وراء المظاهرات المنهاضة   للرئيس مرسي وإعلانه الدستورى، وأن المخابرات  العامة أنفقت على بلطجية   لحرق مقار الإخوان، وستأتى استخبارات الإخوان  بشهود وبلطجية تم الاتفاق   معهم ودفع مبالغ كبيرة لهم للشهادة بأنهم تلقوا  أموالا من ضباط مخابرات   وناشطين فى حزب الفريق احمد شفيق حزب الحركة  الوطنية المصرية، وكذلك من   ناشطين فى حزب الدستور الذى يتزعمه الدكتور محمد  البرادعى.
وتشير المصادر إلى أنه  سيتم ربط هذه الوقائع بالفريق أحمد   شفيق، المقيم فى الإمارات والدكتور محمد  البرادعى والفريق ضاحى خلفان   القائد العام لشرطة دبي، باعتباره أحد  المشاركين فى المؤامرة ويمولها   بأموال إماراتية للانقلاب على الرئيس.
وتقول المصادر أن المؤامرة  التى يشرف الشاطر على تلفيقها   تشمل أيضا اتهام عناصر من رجال القضاء بأنهم  أطراف فى هذه المؤامرة، خاصة   المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس نادى القضاة،  والمستشارة تهانى الجبالى نائب   رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا.
 وحسب المصادر أيضا فإن  قائمة المتهمين الذين أمر الشاطر   بوضعهم فى هذه القضية تشمل شباب من حركات  ثورية من الموجودين فى التحرير،   وصحفيين ومقدمى برامح، وسياسيين من أحزاب  مختلفة.
وأشارت المصادر إلى أنه  بعد أن يتم تلفيق هذه القضية   والإعلان عنها وتحويلها للقضاء سيجرى الرئيس  تغييرات واسعة فى المجموعة   الحاكمة والمساعدة له، ومن أهمها تعيين المهندس  خيرت الشاطر نائبا لرئيس   الجمهورية، ومن ثم يتولى إدارة أمور الدولة، ويصبح  هو الحاكم الفعلى   والظاهر للبلاد، بعد أن كان يحكمها فى الخفاء منذ تنحى  الرئيس السابق حسنى   مبارك.*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	الشيخ "أحمد  صبح": الإعلان الدستوري الصادر عن الرئيس "محمد مرسي" مخالف للشريعة  الإسلامية.. وأغلب "الصحابة" كانوا من "الفلول"!!

  	 جرجس بشرى أكد الشيخ والقيادي السلفي السابق  "أحمد صبح" في تصريحات خاصة  لـ"الأقباط متحدون"، أن الإعلان الدستوري  الصادر عن الرئيس "محمد مرسي"  يُخالف "شرع الله"؛ لأن الشريعة الإسلامية  تدعو المظلوم أن ينتصف أمام  القضاء، والإعلان الدستوري حصَّن جميع قرارات  الرئيس "مرسي". وطالب "صبح"  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن تقتدي بسيرة وتاريخ  الرسول "ص"، لافتًا أن "عمرو  بن العاص"، و"خالد بن الوليد"، و"معاوية بن  أبي سفيان"، و"عكرمة بن أبي  جهل"، كانوا من "الفلول"! بل إن "معاوية بن  أبي سفيان" نفسه كان قائدًا  لجيش الكفار في الغزوات ضد الرسول، ومع ذلك  قال فيه النبي "ص": "مَن دخل  دار أبي سفيان فهو آمن".. كما قال الرسول  للفلول جميعًا: "اذهبوا فأنتم  الطلقاء".. كما أن "يوسف" قال "لا تثريب ـ  مؤاخذة ـ عليكم اليوم يغفر الله  لكم".. كما أن "عثمان بن أبي طلحة" كان  "فلولاً"، ورغم ذلك كان معه مفتاح  الكعبة بعد إسلامه! وطالب "صبح" الرئيس  "مرسي" أن ينظر للمستقبل؛ لأن  النظرة الماضوية تؤدي للتخلف والجهل  والرجعية، ولا تليق بمكانة وقيمة مصر  التاريخية والحضارية، كما طالب  الجماعة أن تكون على قدر المسؤولية في  الاقتداء بسيرة النبي "ص" ،  فالشريعة الإسلامية لا تعترف مطلقا بالإعلان  الدستوري، وعلى الرئيس "مرسي"  أن يكون جزءًا من الحل وليس من المشكلة؛ لأنه  الرئيس وعليه أن يكون  منوطًا به حل المشكلات، وعلى "مرسي" أن يقتدي بـ"حسن  البنا" الذي كان يتخذ  الرسول زعيمًا .*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل   المئات من مؤيدي الرئيس يعتصمون أمام المحكمة الدستورية لمنع أعضاء   المحكمة من الدخول، والنطق بالحكم في حل التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	كتب: عماد توماس صرح الأب رفيق  جريش مدير المكتب الصحقي للكنيسة  الكاثوليكية، أن الكنائس المسيحية  الثلاثة اعتذرت عن حضور حفل تسليم مشروع  الدستور للرئيس مرسي مساء اليوم  بقاعة المؤتمرات بمدينة نصر. وناشدت  الدكتور "محمد مرسى" أن يعمل جاهداً  أن يصدر الدستور بالتوافق الوطني.

	الاقباط متحدون*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*      قام "هاكرز شيعي"  باختراق حساب الخاص لإحدى المجموعات السلفية على شبكة  التواصل الاجتماعي  "الفيسبوك"، وهي مجموعة اشتهرت بالتصدي للشيعة،  ومناظرتهم على شاشات  الفضائيات، وأخيرًا منعهم من إقامة شعائر يوم "عاشوراء  المقدس" لدى الشيعه  بمسجد "الإمام الحسين"، منذ حوالي الأسبوع، وهي صفحة  "ائتلاف المسلمين  للدفاع عن الصحب". وقام "الهاكرز" بنشر صورة "حسن نصر  الله"، زعيم حركة  المقاومة اللبنانية "حزب الله"، وشعار شيعي مكتوب به  "يالا ثارات الحسين"،  وكتب "بوست" أكد فيه أنه استطاع اختراق الصفحة،  والجهاز الشخصي، وأنه حصل  على معلومات خطيرة تمس أمن البلاد واستقرارها،  وسوف يقوم بنشرها قريبًا؛  لفضح المخطط الوهابي في مصر!*

  *     الاقباط متحدون*​


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*
    أكد أحمد عوض عضو الأمانة العامة لحزب الدستور بدمياط  لـ"الوطن"، أن  الإعلان عن موعد الاستفتاء سيدفعنا لرفع سقف المطالب  وستنفجر الأوضاع أكثر  وأكثر وستزداد البلاد توترا.      وهدد عوض بأنهم لن  يقبلوا باستفتاء باطل ولجنة تأسيسية باطلة وسيتم تصعيد  الأمر حال استمرار  عناد الرئيس وعدم استجابته لمطالب الثورة والمعتصمين  بالتحرير سيهتز عرشه  مثلما تأخر مبارك عن سماع أصواتنا، وكان مصيره الرحيل،  وسيكون مصير أي  حاكم لا يستمع لشعبه "الرحيل".      وأكد عوض أن التحرير وكل ميادين مصر  ستمتلئ رافضة الإعلان غير الدستورى  والاستفتاء الباطل ولن ننتظر  الاستفتاء.

     الوطــن*


----------



## candy shop (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال أبو  حامد فى تغريدة له عبر حسابه الشخصى بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى تويتر " ما  يحدث الآن من محاصرة للمحكمة الدستورية هو جريمة دولية يعاقب عليها القانون  الدولي يجب على مرسي أن يمنع أنصاره من محاصرة المحكمة  " .*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

* "الدستورية" ستعقد جلستها بمكان آخر

	قالت مصادر لـ "اليوم السابع" إن هناك اتجاه قوى بين أعضاء المحكمة   الدستورية العليا لعقد جلستهم المقررة اليوم الأحد، لنظر حل الجمعية   التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى فى مكان آخر غير المقر الأساسى للدستورية العليا   بالمعادى حال استمرار تجمعات الإخوان أمام المحكمة ووجود موانع قوية تعيق   أعضاء المحكمة من الدخول لمباشرة أعمالهم.

	وكان المئات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة قد   تجمهروا أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا عقب انتهاء تظاهرتهم أمام جامعة   القاهرة، حيث خرج الإخوان فى مسيرات منظمة من أمام جامعة القاهرة إلى   المعادى وتجمعوا أمام مقر الدستورية لمنع قضاة الجمعية من الدخول لمباشرة   أعمالهم فى الجلسة المنتظر عقدها الأحد لإصدار حكم فى قضية حل الجمعية   التأسيسية وحل مجلس الشورى.*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشروع الدستور يعصف  بحقوق وحريات المصريين   	قال الدكتور محمد البرادعي- مؤسس حزب الدستور، إن  "مشروع الدستور الذي سوف  يُطرح للاستفتاء يعصف بحقوق المصريين وحرياتهم".   	وأضاف البرادعي -عبر حسابه على موقع "تويتر"، مساء اليوم السبت، قائلاً:   "يوم بائس وحزين .. وكأن ثورة لم تقم، وكأن نظاماً لم يسقط .. الحق  سينتصر"  -بحسب تعبيره*


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*اي حاجه دلوقتي*


----------



## SALVATION (2 ديسمبر 2012)

رد فضيلة الدكتور على المهددين​ 
[YOUTUBE]NgWbGR75OgI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار مرسى أمام الدستورية يهتفون: "أعطنا الإشارة نجبهملك فى شكارة"

*​*الأحد، 2 ديسمبر 2012 - 08:45​





 جانب من الاعتصام أمام الدستورية​كتب إبراهيم قاسم​



​*​
*احتشد أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى والمؤدين  لقراراته الأخيرة أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا فيما قاموا بترديد بعض  الهتافات المعادية للمحكمة الدستورية وأعضائها كما قامت الأجهزة الأمنية  بمحاصرة المحكمة من الخارج للداخل لحماية أعضاء المحكمة أثناء دخولهم.​*
*​*
* وقام أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى، بإحضار دى جى لترديد الأغانى المؤيدة له  وترديد بعض الهتافات أثناء الأغانى من بينها "أدينا الإشارة يا دكتور مرسى  .. وإحنا نجبهملك فى شكارة" قاصدين أعضاء المحكمة كما رددوا هتاف الشعب  يريد إسقاط المحكمة الدستورية، وحاول بعض القيادات الأمنية بأبعاد الأنصار  من أمام المحكمة إلا أنهم فشلوا فى ذلك.​*
*​*
* وقد انتشر البائعون الجائلين أمام المحكمة، ومن اللقطات الطريفة أحضر البائعون الجائلون سيارات لبيع الملابس الجاهزة وكبده وعرق سوس.​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*
*



​*
*​*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*
قال المستشار  نجيب جبرائيل مستشار الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسية بمصر ورئيس الاتحاد المصري لحقوق  الإنسان: إن الكنيسة تدرس جديا مقاطعة الاستفتاء الذي سيتم إجراؤه على  مسودة الدستور. إلا أنها لم تتخذ بعد موقفا رسميا بهذا الشأن، مشيرا إلى  أنه يرى أن الاشتراك في هذا الاستفتاء يعتبر اعترافا صريحا بجريمة مكتملة  في حق الوطن. 

وأضاف جبرائيل في تصريحات خاصة لـصحيفة "الشرق الأوسط" اللندنية في عددها  الصادر اليوم الأحد: "استفتاء على دستور لم يأتِ بتوافق شعبي وتمت كتابته  على أيدي فصيل واحد، وهو الإسلام السياسي المتشدد، لن يكون صحيحا ونزيها،  ولدي يقين بأن إرادة الناخبين سوف يتم تزويرها كما حدث من قبل في استفتاء  مارس 2011، وسيقوم الإسلاميون باستقطاب واستعطاف البسطاء دينيا للتصويت  بـ(نعم)، ولذا فإن الكنيسة تدرس مقاطعة هذا الاستفتاء، مثلها مثل القوى  الوطنية". 

وأعرب جبرائيل عن استيائه من تهميش الأقليات في مسودة الدستور قائلا: "لقد  بدأت بوادر هذا التهميش تظهر منذ تعمد أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع  الدستور عدم الالتفات لممثلي الكنيسة في التأسيسية، وعدم إعطائهم فرصتهم في  إبداء آرائهم، ومنذ قيام الدكتور محمد الصاوي، المتحدث باسم الجمعية  التأسيسية، بتنصيب نفسه وليا عن الكنيسة، والكنيسة لم تكن في حاجة  لخدماته". 

وأوضح جبرائيل أن هذا التهميش وضح جليا في مواد الدستور التي تعد ترسيخا  كاملا للدولة الدينية الطائفية، وتحتوي على استهتار واضح لحقوق الأقليات  وتقييد للحريات العامة، وانتهاك لحقوق الأقباط في المواطنة الكاملة. 

وأضاف أن أكثر ما يؤرق الأقباط في مسودة الدستور الجديد المادة 219، التي  تنص على أن "مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية تشمل أدلتها الكلية وقواعدها الأصولية  والفقهية ومصادرها المعتبرة في مذاهب أهل السنة والجماعة". 

وكانت الكنيسة قد أعلنت موافقتها على المادة الثانية من الدستور، التي تنص  على أن "مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية هي المصدر الرئيسي للتشريع"، إلا أنها  أعلنت رفضها التام للمادة 219، التي وصفها البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، في حوار مع أحد البرامج التليفزيونية  قبل أسبوعين، بأنها مادة "كارثية" سوف تقوم بتحويل مصر من دولة مدنية إلى  دوله دينية. 

وأشار جبرائيل إلى أن مسودة الدستور لا تقوم فقط بإقصاء الأقباط، ولكنها  تضرب جميع مقومات الدولة المتمثلة في التعددية الثقافية والدينية والمذهبية  والسياسية، وتنتهك حرية المرأة وتقلل من شأنها. 

وأبدى جبرائيل استغرابه الشديد من المادة 220، التي تنص على أن "مدينة  القاهرة عاصمة الدولة، ويجوز نقل العاصمة إلى مكان آخر بقانون"، قائلا:  "نقل العاصمة عبث واضح وانتهاك لتاريخ الأمة". 

وكخطوة تصعيدية، قال جبرائيل: إنه قام بإرسال خطاب للمجلس الدولي لحقوق  الإنسان مطالبا إياه باتخاذ إجراءات من شأنها التصدي لهذا الدستور، الذي  يهمّش بشكل واضح الأقليات ويقيّد الحريات.

*


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*

هاااااااااااااام وعاااااااااااجل جداااااااااااا
إلى شعب مصر الجسور ::: إلى جموع الشعب المصري
حانت اللحظة الحاسـمة ::: (مصـــر) تكـــون أو لا تكــــون
إن مصــــر تبكــــي دمــاً ::: إن مصــــر تبكـــــي دمــــــــاً 
إنهض يا شعـــــــب مصر ::: هذه هي نهــاية الطاغـــــية
إن لم تستعــيدوا مصــــر ::: فلن تجف دموعكم ودمائكـم

يوم الجمعة الموافق 7/12/2012م لتكــن (جمعــة العزل)

إن لم تسترجعوا مصـــر وأنتم رجالاً ::: فستدفنون وأنتم نساءً
​*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من المحكمة الدستورية
2012-12-02 10:27:37​





«الدستورية» تصدر بيانا خلال ساعات لإعلان موقفها من حصار المتظاهرين لمقر المحكمة
تظاهر قرابة 5 الاف شخص أمام مقر المحكمة الدستورية العليا  بالمعادي، في الوقت الذي كان يفترض فيه أن تنظر المحكمة اليوم أولى جلسات  الدعويين المطالبتين بعدم دستورية قانون مجلس الشورى، وعدم دستورية قانون  معايير انتخاب أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية لإعداد مشروع دستور جديد للبلاد.  وردد المتظاهرون الذين قاموا بحصار مقر المحكمة، هتافات مناوئة للمحكمة  الدستورية العليا وقضاتها، متهمين إياهم بالسعي لـ «هدم مؤسسات الدولة  المنتخبة»، وجاء من بين الهتافات التي رددها المتظاهرون: «عيش.. حرية.. حل  الدستورية» و«الشعب يريد حل المحكمة الدستورية» و «يا قضاة الدستورية اتقوا  شر المليونية» وغيرها من الهتافات. وعلمت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، أن  مستشاري المحكمة الدستورية لم يتمكنوا من الحضور لمقر المحكمة اليوم لنظر  ومباشرة القضايا المدرجة في جدول الجلسات، والتي بلغ عددها 31 قضية  دستورية، من بينها القضيتين المتعلقتين بمجلس الشورى والجمعية التأسيسية  للدستور. كما علمت الوكالة أن المحكمة الدستورية بصدد إصدار بيان عاجل خلال  ساعات قليلة، لإعلان موقفها مما يحدث برمته. وقام المتظاهرون بإنشاء منصة  أمام بوابتي الدخول للمحكمة، وقاموا بوضع مكبر صوت عليها، رددوا فيه  الهتافات المناوئة للمحكمة وقضاتها، ورفعوا لافتات وشعارات تؤيد الإعلان  الدستوري الصادر مؤخرا، ومشروع الدستور المطروح للاستفتاء. وشهد محيط  المحكمة الدستورية العليا تعزيزات أمنية مشددة ومكثفة، تمثلت في عشرات  العربات المصفحة وعربات نقل الجنود، وسيارات الاسعاف والإطفاء، وتم عمل  حواجز وأسيجة أمنية مشددة من مئات من الجنود أمام مقر المحكمة بينهم وبين  المتظاهرين.
*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*




قال محمود العلايلى سكرتير عام مساعد حزب المصريين الأحرار،  إنه يرفض تماما تواجد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام المحكمة الدستورية لمنع  أعضاء المحكمة من الدخول إليها، وحمل رئيس الجمهورية والحكومة مسئولية  حماية أعضاء المحكمة.

وأضاف العلايلى لـ"اليوم السابع" على هامش اعتصامه فى ميدان  التحرير رفضا للإعلان الدستورى أن طرح الدستور للاستفتاء فى 15 ديسمبر غير  مبرر بالمرة، خاصة وأن الرئيس مرسى يجب أن يعى تماما أنه رئيس لمؤيديه  ومعارضيه وليس رئيسا لمؤيديه فقط.*


----------



## AdmanTios (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*المستشارة تهاني الجبالي وشاهد أسباب تأجيل الجلسة اليوم

2012-12-02

 قالت المستشارة تهاني الجبالي نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العُليا في تصريحات خاصة لها إنها تلقت رسائل ومكالمات تهديد هي و زملائها القضاة باغتيالهم و حرق مبنى المحكمة الدستورية العليا . و اشارت الجبالي إلي أن رئيس المحكمة أجل الجلسة لأجل غير مسمى نظرا لوجود عائق مادي يمنع القضاة من أداء عملهم لوجود حشود من أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وتيارات إسلامية أمام المحكمة ،مما يعمل على إرهاب القضاة على حد وصفها . يذكر أن المحكمة كانت ستنظر اليوم الاحد ١٥ دعوى قضائية، من بينها عدد من الدعاوى المتعلقة ببطلان اختيار أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وبطلان مجلس الشورى.*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصدر فيس بوك
CBC  - اللواء سامح سيف اليزل: التيار الاسلامي جهز نفسه بأسلحة كثيرة  لاستخدامها ضد المصريين وقت احتدام الأمور .. و قد حذرنا كثيرا بأن عقيدة  الاخوان و حماس و سوريا "واحدة" .. و أن سفك الدماء أمر سهل عندهم ..!




*
*عمرو  أديب: الاعلام الفاسد يا ريس هو الاعلام الذى عرضت عليه شراء حوارك الصحفى  بـ 3 آلاف دولار .. و لما رفضوا شراء الحوار أمرت بتوزيع الحوار على  الاعلام الفاسد مجاناً بدال ما يتعرض في التليفزيون الحكومى بتاعك و محدش  يشوفه*








* الهتاف ا: يا برادعى يا جبان يا عميل الامريكان.*
* اومال ولاد مرسي وام ابو اسماعين دول ايه ماتتكلموش على البرادعي اللي  معهوش اساسا الجنسية الامريكية اللي بيته من الازاز مايحدفش الناس بالطوب .



*


* المتاجرة بالاطفال والشريعة !!*
* طفل ماسك لافتة لايعرف انه يسب الاخرين هكذا ينشأ الخروف منذ الصغر !!*

* هما بيشتموا مين ؟؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*
*



*
*



*


* صورة تذكارية لإعضاء التأسيسية يتوسطهم الرئيس مرسى وبجانبه الغريانى وتتغيب عنها الكنيسة وابرز الرموز الوطنية.​*​
*



​*
*​*
*​*
*



​*
*



​*
*



​*
*



​*
*​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد مشاهدة أنصار الرئيس بالامس وتعرفنا من قرب على ماهيتهم وعلى تصرفاتهم الحضاريه
فى القريب العاجل سنشاهده شخصياااً يتحدث الينا ومن خلفه سيقف حراسه الشخصيين وهم يحملون فى وجوهنا المدافع والرشاشات
أبشروا فقد  اتت لنا ثورة 25 يناير برئيس ارهابى ديكتاتور يريد ان يقر فنعترف يأمر فنطيع والا..
كل الشكر لثوار مصر الغير احرار على هديتهم لنا وللمرحومه مصر..!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

* كشفت  مصادر مطلعة أن الدكتور/ محمد مرسي-  رئيس الجمهورية-، أعطى أوامر للحرس  الجمهوري بغلق الشوارع المؤدية لقصر  الاتحادية، وذلك بعدما ورد إليهم  أنباء عن اندلاع مظاهرات خلال الساعات  القادمة تجوب ميادين مصر كلها  لتحاصر قصر الاتحادية. أكدت المصادر أن  القوات المسلحة ملتزمة بشرعية  الشعب وحقه فى اختيار مصيره، وقالت إن عدم  تدخل الجيش في السياسية لا يعكس  تخاذلًا من جانبه ، مؤكدًا أن الجيش سيضع  هذه المرة ضوابط قبل نزوله  لضمان التوافق التام.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*جريده التحرير | نادى القضاه يرفض بالاجماع الاشراف على الاستفتاء *


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*حد يقولي يا ناس 
إمبارح الإخوان نزلت بمظاهرة تحت مسمى " الشريعة والشرعية "
طب إيه علاقة الشريعة بالشرعية في دولة " الإخــــوان المـــــســـلــــمــــون " الذين لا يطبقوا الشريعة التي وعدوا بتطبيقها و ( لـــم ولـــــن ) يطبقوها أبدا لأن هدفهم دنيا وليس دين طب ليه بقى رابطين الشريعة بالشرعية 
عشان تربط الشريعة بالشرعيه لازم تكون بتطبقها - - - - - يعني لازم يكون ...( يا مــــســـــلـــــم ) ياللي بتتكلم باسم الدين { دستورك القراّن الكريم } الذي يناسب جميع العصور والأزمان مش الدستور المعفن ده ( اّسف على اللفظ ) اللي قاعدين نقول فيه حاسب أوعى الماده الثانيه ----- لأ اللي هيقول لأ على الدستور يبقى كافر ----- يا ناس حرااااام بقى ده دستور معفن وزباله ولا يمت للشريعة بصلة اللي بيقولوا عليها _ _ _ _ __ _ واللي كل ما يحبوا يضحكوا علينا بحاجه يلزقوا فيها أي حاجة من الدين ويقولك اللي هيعارض يبقى كافر ومنافق ومن أهل النار حرااااااااام بقى 
أنا في قمة حزني إن إحنا بنستخدم الدين بالمنظر ده حراااااااااااام 
أنا في قمة حزني والله اللي بيعز ويذل إن يخرج علينا علمائنا في مظاهرة زي دي ويربطوا ده بالإسلام مع إنهم مقتنعين جدا إن الإخوان عمرهم ما هيطبقوا الشريعة 
طب ليه تربط الشريعه بالشرعيه _ _ _ _ _ الشريعه اللي إنت مش بتطبقها واللي من غيرها بإذن الله تعالى عمرك ماهيكون معاك الشرعية 
....... حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ........
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل واحد بيستخدم الدين ستارة لأفعاله والتي يريد بها مصلحته الشخصية وليس الدين
زي ما ربنا أنعم عليكوا ( الله أعلم برده إذا كان أنعم عليكوا ولا أراد بكم سوءا ) وخلاكوا في أعلى مناصب الدولة قادر بإذنه تعالى يخليكوا في أسفل سافلين عشان تجارة الدين دي
منقوله ​*


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السجل الإجرامى لجماعة الإخوان
________________________
■ محاولة إغتيال زعيم الأمة سعد باشا زغلول .
■ إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر أحمد باشا ماهر .
■ إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر محمود فهمى باشا النقراشى .
... ■ محاولة إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر إسماعيل باشا سرى .
■ محاولة إغتيال رئيس وزراء مصر إسماعيل باشا صدقى .
■ إغتيال الوزير محمود باشا عثمان .
■ إغتيال الوزير بطرس باشا غالى .
■ محاولات متكررة وفاشلة لإغتيال زعي
م الوفد مصطفى باشا النحاس .
■ حريق القاهرة فى الخمسينيات .
■ محاولة قتل الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر فى حادث المنشية .
■ حريق الأوبرا .
■ إغتيال الأديب والمفكر السياسى فرج فودة .
■ إغتيال الشيخ حسين الذهبى وزير الأوقاف .
■ إغتيال الكاتب الكبير يوسف السباعى .
■ إغتيال الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات .
■ إغتيال الدكتور رفعت المحجوب رئيس مجلس الشعب .
■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء النبوى إسماعيل وزير الداخلية .
■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء حسن أبو باشا وزير الداخلية .
■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء زكى بدر وزير الداخلية .
■ محاولة إغتيال اللواء حسن الألفى وزير الداخلية .
■ محاولة إغتيال د. عاطف صدقى رئيس وزراء مصر وقتل طفلة أثناء المحاولة .
■ سلسلة حرائق أقسام الشرطة وتفجيرها وقتل أفراد الحراسة .
■ سلسلة حرائق أندية الفيديو والملاهى الليلية .
■ مذبحة الأقصر ومقتل أكثر من تسعون سائحآ .
■ إطلاق النيران على أتوبيسات السياحة وتفجيرها .
■ مقتل سائحة ألمانية على طريق الصعيد .
■ تفجير فندق أوروبا بشارع الهرم ومقتل أربعة وسبعون سائحآ .
■ محاولة إغتيال الكاتب الكبير نجيب محفوظ .
■ سلسلة إنفجارات الأتوبيسات السياحة أمام المتحف المصرى .
■ إنفجارات شرم الشيخ .
■ إنفجارات دهب .
■ إنفجارات خان الخليلى .
■ إقتحام السجون وتهريب قيادات الإخوان ومن بينهم مرشح الرئاسة محمد مرسى .
■ تهريب مجموعة من مجاهدى حماس فى نفس اليوم " جمعة الغضب " .

* هذا بعض وليس كل التاريخ الإجرامي والدموي لهذه الجماعة القذرة التى تتاجر بدين الله سبحانه وتعالى والتى لا دين ولا شرف لها والتى لا تصون العهود ولا تحترم الوعود .

* فيجب ان يستعد جميع شرفاء الوطن للعصيان المدنى لانه فى الفترة القادمة سيعلن الاعتصام المدنى فى مصر كلها وتوجد خطوات تصعيدية اكبر لن يتوقعها الخرفان ارجو النشر على اوسع نطاق ليشمل العصيان ربوع الوطن .. العقيد أ.ف

اغتيال وطن​


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 مافيش أستفتاء علي الدستور
التصعيد يبدأ من السفارة الأمريكية بيعملوا معانا نفس اللي أتعمل في باكستان وكانوا علي شفا حرب أهلية لغاية أما تظاهروا وتم طرد سفيرة جهنم اللي بعتوها لنا هنا
السفيرة  مؤيدة لدستور يرجع مصر 1400 سنة وراء الشمس
من ساعة الثورة والسفيرة بتحط لنا أختيارين أحلاهما مر
آن الآوان لطرد سفيرة جهنم ونحن نضع الأختيارات
عصيان مدني كامل ودلوقتي وقت خروج المسيحين  هذه آخر فرصة لكي لا تكون مصر أفغانستان وترتع بها القاعدة
أفتكروا مينا دنيال وأنزلوا
هم أقلية والله لن يحشدوا أكثر مما حشدوا وهم ضعاف كانوا حموا مقارتهم ياخلق النزول واجب ولكن أولا لطرد سفيرة جهنم
​*


----------



## DODY2010 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

يوم الثلاثاء ان شاء الله مش عايز اي حد يقعد علي الفيس
كل الناس لازم تنزل
متخفش والله مش هيجرالك حاجه
لازم تنزل عشان يعرفو انهم مش كتير ولا حاجه وان احنا اكتر
*
انزل قبل ما البلد تضيع ...انزل اللي ربنا كاتبهولك هاتشوفو حتي لو قاعد في البيت

لازم كلنا ننزل يا جماعه يوم التلات ..والله لازم ننزل
هتكون مسيرات في كل ارجاء القاهره واسكندريه واللي من المحافظات التانيه يحاول يجي احنا مش بتوع اتوبيسات احنا احرار بنزل لوحدنا ندافع علي رأينا
​*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*تدين جبهة الإنقاذ  الوطني التصرف غير المسؤل الذي اتخذه السيد رئيس  الجمهورية بالدعوة إلى  استفتاء على دستور باطل ويرفضه قسم كبير من شعبه  وحنث.بوعده الذي تعهد فيه  بأن لا يطرح  الدستور  للاستفتاء إلا بعد الحصول  على توافق وطنى واسع  حوله ، وهو مالم يحدث ، لقد فضل الرئيس ان يتصرف كعضو  فى حزب آو جماعة آو  تيار سياسي على ان يتصرف كرئيس منتخب لكل المصريين  منحازاً إلى عشيرته على  حساب الغالبية من جماهير شعبنا التى قالت كلمتها  رفضا للإعلان الدستوري  وللدستور الباطل وللاستفتاء عليه لأن ما بنى على  باطل هو باطل . 	 		  	 	 	ان الرئيس وهو يتخذ الخطوات خطوة  تلو الخطوة التى تلقى بالمزيد من النار   على استقطاب وطنى  حاد غير مكترث بدفع أبناء شعبه إلى مواجهة بعضهم البعض   فى سبيل الوصول لهدفه وهو تمكين حزبه وجماعته من السيطرة على مصر دولة   ومجتمعا . 	 		لقد حكم الرئيس على نفسه بأفعاله المعادية لشعبه وبانحيازه   لجماعته  بالتآكل المستمر فى رصيده وشعبيته  وشرعيته  السياسية امام جمهور  شعبه من  المصريين ..  	 		ان جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني تعتبر نفسها من الآن فى  خدمة  كل ابناء شعبنا من  المسلمين و الأقباط  ، المستقلين والحزبيين  والليبراليين  وآلقوميين  واليساريين . 	 		ان الجبهة وهي تعيد التأكيد على  موضوع الرفض للإعلان الدستوري غير الشرعي  ولمشروع الدستور الباطل الذي  سلق وسرق بليل وللدعوة الباطلة للاستفتاء  عليه لتؤكد على دعوة جماهير  شعبنا إلى إسقاط دستور المرشد إسقاطا كاملا  ، كما تدعو جماهير شعبنا  العظيم المتواجد فى ميادين التحرير إلى الاحتشاد  فى مسيرات وتظاهرات غفيرة  بعد غد الثلاثاء بعاصمة الثورة فى ميدان التحرير





*


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكنيسة تدرس المقاطعة أو التصويت بـ"لا" على الدستور



              		الأحد, 02 ديسمبر 2012 22:05     

 		                             نجيب جبرائيل             


                     كتب : سيد أحمد     
 	 	قال نجيب جبرائيل- مستشار الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسية بمصر   ورئيس الاتحاد المصري  لحقوق الإنسان- إن الكنيسة لا شأن لها بتوجيه   الأقباط في الاستفتاء علي  الدستور بنعم أو لا، لأن الأقباط بعد ثورة 25   يناير اصبحوا قوة سياسية لها  كلمتها ، لافتًا إلى أنه حتي الآن مازلنا   ندرس مسالة التصويت علي الدستور  والأرجح لدينا هو الامتناع عن التصويت أو   التصويت بـ"لا"
     	وأشار جبرائيل أثناء مداخلة تليفوينة ببرنامج "90   دقيقة" الذي يذاع علي  قناة المحور إلى أنه لا يعترف إطلاقا بما أنتجته   الجمعية التأسيسية، لأنها  أخرجت دستور لا يجد أي توافق وطني عليه، وتمت   كتابته على أيدي فصيل واحد،  وهو الإسلام السياسي المتشدد ، مشيرًا إلى أنه   لديه يقين أن الإسلاميين  سيقومون باستقطاب واستعطاف البسطاء دينيًا   للتصويت بـ (نعم).



*


----------

